# 

## Radar41

Witam.

Nie proszę, ja błagam o pomoc ! Nowa chata, a śmierdzi mi w niej kocimi sikami. Już miesiąc z tym walcze, wietrze te pokoje i nic, po 10 minutach zapach wraca, wstyd mi kogoś zaprosić  :sad:  , już opisuje co się stało.

Parter:

1. Wybudowane nowe ściany z cegły porotherm. 
2. Tynk cementowo wapienny. Rok to schło. 
3. Następnie Atlas Unigrunt. 
4. Następnie gips Dolina Nidy. 
5. Następnie znów Atlas Unigrunt. 
6. Malowanie farbami: ściany: magnat 3g ceramic, sufit: Śnieżka Modern White
7. Pełne zadowolenie.

Niestety za pięknie by było. Teraz 1 piętro:

1. Wybudowane nowe ściany z Suporex
2. Tynk cementowo wapienny. Rok to schło.
3. Atlas Unigrunt
4. Gips Atlas Maximus
5. GRUNT - ŚNIEŻKA GRUNT - tutaj zaczęły się problemy.
6. Malowanie ścian: magnat 3g ceramic, sufit: Śnieżka Modern White

7. Efekt taki, że po malowaniu śmierdzi mi i w łazience (gdzie są płytki, ale jest sufit gk), i w 3 pokojach KOCIMI SIKAMI.
Od miesiąca wietrze, nie moge po nocy spać, bo ten zapach jest tak intensywny, że nos urywa. Pogorszyły mi się przez ten cholerny grunt śniezki stosunki rodzinne, nie wytrzymujemy już tego.

Naczytałem się w google podobnych przypadków ze śmierdzącymi ścianami po zastosowaniu śnieżki Grunt i niestety NIKT z borykających się z tym problemem nie znalazł rozwiązania problemu. Ktoś pisał że musiał zerwać TYNKI !!!, i dopiero przestało śmierdzieć.

Jak ktoś nie wierzy bądz nie wie co to za zapach to zapraszam do mnie na odwiedziny, okolice Leszna wlkp. 
Śnieżka grunt nie była przeterminowana, ważność do 2018 roku, prod. 2014.

Ludzie piszą o Vaniszu skutecznym na 2 dni, o tym ze przemalowali a zapach i tak powrócił.
Proszę o rady, czym to zagruntować, aby ten zapach nie przeszedł. Pomóżcie.

----------


## olalee

u mnie też śmierdzi :sad:  malowane w środę...musze dokładnie dziś wypytać co było kładzone na ściany

----------


## _olo_

Skoro śmierdzi to znaczy, że się ulatnia, w nieskończoność przecież chyba nie będzie ?
Zawsze lepiej spróbować na kawałku ściany i sprawdzić jak wyschnie, jaki zapach z tego się ulatnia.

Z drugiej strony - kiedyś nie gruntowało się co warstwa i było ok, czasem tylko pod farbę stosowało się pierwszą warstwę rozcieńczoną wodą w celu zagruntowania i wybielenia + drugą ostateczną z tej samej farby.

----------


## fotohobby

A dokładnie to chodzi o tą:
http://allegro.pl/sniezka-grunt-late...125944572.html

Czy o tą:
http://allegro.pl/farba-sniezka-grun...065957064.html

Nie wiem, czy w tym przypadku zmiana opakowania to także zmiana zawartości, ale widywalem dwa rodzaje ostatnio...

----------


## Radar41

Chodzi o tą z 2 linka.  U mnie śmierdzi już ponad miesiąc czasu. Dzis było troche cieplej i jest nie do wytrzymania. Mam tego serdecznie dość. Dzwoniłem na infolinie śnieżki a ta baba spławiając mnie, bo ewidentnie widać było ze nie chce ze mna gadać mówi mi, ze technicy pracowali nad tym problemem i mam przemyć ściany Vanishem do kolorów w proporcji 1:1..... masakra jakaś.

----------


## jajmar

A grunt w wiaderku też śmierdzi?  Używałem tego gruntu na jesieni nic nie śmierdziało, a wymalowałem tego z 5 wiader. Dopytuje bo teraz mam 2 pomieszczenie malować i miałem zamiar użyć tego gruntu.  

A może to jakaś zemsta budowlańców , jesteś na 100% pewny że to grunt?

----------


## Rafal.

> A może to jakaś zemsta budowlańców , jesteś na 100% pewny że to grunt?


Rozwalił mnie ten tekst  :smile:  (niestety takie są realia, teraz można się wszystkiego spodziewać)


Jeżeli w Śnieżce wiedzieli że jest taki problem to na co czekają, dlaczego nie wycofali wadliwego towaru z obrotu? Masakra jakaś.

----------


## Radar41

Panowie, to nie żarty. Żadna zemsta budowlańców. Ja nie z tych co nie płacą rachunków....Murowałem sam, tynki kładli mi moi koledzy. Gruntowałem, gipsowałem i malowałem sam.

Ja zapraszam do mnie na odwiedziny. Kawe i ciastka nawet postawie,ba zapłace nawet za ekspertyze jesli ktoś poda mi sposób jak tego zapachu się pozbyć bez zrywania gipsu...... Jak ktoś chce zobaczyć, jak nowa chata może ŚMIERDZIEĆ KOCIMI SZCZYNAMI - szczególnie jak mocno grzeje na zewnątrz słońce, to niech przyjedzie.

I żeby było ciekawiej. Zaczęło śmierdzieć w połowie lutego, a chata pomalowana w LISTOPADZIE. Wtedy nie śmierdziało, tzn śmierdziało, ale to był standardowy zapach farby.

Jeśli chodzi o grunt, to tak, mam go jeszcze. Nie śmierdzi w opakowaniu, śmierdzi tylko na ścianie.

Wiecie jaki to jest zapach. Dokładnie taki, jakbyście zostawili grunt atlasa rozrobiony 1:1 z wodą w wiaderku na kilka dni. Szczyny niemiłosierne. Podobnie wali ta śnieżka grunt.

zaraz pojde poszukać tego wiaderka (bo miałem 2) i spisze numery partii.

----------


## aiki

Może masz lokatorów pod dachem.
Poszukaj śladów w koło domku.

----------


## Rafal.

> I żeby było ciekawiej. Zaczęło śmierdzieć w połowie lutego, a chata pomalowana w LISTOPADZIE. Wtedy nie śmierdziało, tzn śmierdziało, ale to był standardowy zapach farby.


Niemożliwe że po tak długim czasie zaczęło śmierdzieć, sprawdź czy nie masz lokatorów tak jak mówi "aiki", być może kuna.

----------


## Radar41

Panowie żadna kuna ani szczury czy koty czy myszy....  w jaki sposób miałaby mi nasikac  jeśli mam płytę gk nad nią folia nad nią wata 20cm i przykryte to jest płyta osb. Pierwsze co zrobiłem to to rozebralem i sprawdzałem czy to nie wata albo jakąś belka albo coś.  Nic podobnego. Na obszarze 60m2 raczej kuna nie nasikala i to tak że na strychu nic nie czuć tylko w 4 pokojach na tym obszarze....  to niestety 100% śnieżka grunt.  Podobno ma to związek z jakąś bakteria i zmniejszonym LZO tych farb.
Wrzuccie sobie w google: "śmierdzące ściany śnieżka" albo "śmierdząca farba" i poczytajcie. Nie jestem sam w tym temacie. Ludzie mają tak samo. Okres zimowy jest w miarę ok i nie czuć tego by w okres letni tak się nasiliło, że oddychać nie można. Ludzie zrywają tynki, bo przemalowanie nic nie daje ;/

Zastanawiam się bardzo mocno nad ozonowaniem całej chaty. Pdobno usuwa wszelkie zapachy, moze warto spróbować. Zaczne od pokoju w którym najmocniej wali, a śmierdzi w każdym !!! To nie moja histeria ani nie żaden zwierzak, to niestety wystąpiło po pomalwaniu śnieżką grunt, bo  na parterze malowałem Atlasem Unigrunt i tam nie śmierdzi, a farby szły te same, czyli na:

ściany: Magnat 3g Ceramic
sufit: lateksowa Śnieżka Modern White

Nr partii tej śnieżki Grunt: 1C 3115572 Data prod: 16.08.2014, Ważne do: 16.08.2018 godz:07:40:24

Niestety wali tak jakby właśnie z sufitów, bo w łazience są płytki a też tak wali. Czyli sufit, bo wszystkie gruntowałem śnieżką grunt bo myślałem ze skoro ona jest biała to mi lepiej biała farba pokryje płytę......ehhh

----------


## fotohobby

No, ciekawa sprawa...
 Zagruntowalem tą Śnieżką ponad dwa miesiace temu cały dom (tynki Knauf Diamant, sufity K-G i wkrotce zabieram sie za malowanie.
Mam zamiar użyć farby Beckers Designer. Chyba pomaluje jeden pokój na próbę, odczekam miesiąc i zobacze, co z tym zrobić dalej...

----------


## Radar41

Podpowiem tylko ze problem występuje z farbami lateksowymi. Szukaj innych i nie powinienes mieć takiego ŚMIERDZĄCEGO problemu jak ja ;/
Najgorsze jest to ze nikt nie potrafi mi pomóc. Nawet Śnieżka olewa sprawę. Jakby mi ktoś powiedział, słuchaj, nie jestes w stanie tego zamalować, zagruntować niczym, tylko wchodzi w gre skucie tynków i otynkowanie od nowa, to pewnie bym się nastawił na to i już. A tak człowiek próbuje jakimiś Vanishami na 2 dni, moze ozonowanie, a moze machnąć gruntem odcinającym i pomalować... a moze a moze, kuźwa mam tego dość. 

Niech mi ktoś napisze, co ja mam z tym teraz zrobic?

----------


## fotohobby

Czyli co ? Mam teraz malować gorszymi farbami, bo moj grunt pod lepszą sie nie nadaje ? Jakas paranoja.... Na szczescie sufity w większosci jeszcze nie są pomalowane, zrobie to gruntem z Tikkurili...
Czuć różnicę między sufitem a ścianą ?

----------


## Radar41

Mnie to już nos boli od wąchania, skąd to śmierdzi. Powiem tylko tyle ze jak wejde na krzesło celem wąchania sufitu to czuć do dużo bardziej niż klęlając na podłodze i wąchając panele. Oczywiście te rozebrałem i tam wszystko ok. Ściany niby nie śmierdzą (malowałem ceramiczną). Ten zapach nachodzi stopniowo. Widać ze przy wysokiej temp to paruje i daje ostro.
Szkoda ze jestes z Rybnika, bo to troche km, ale jak masz ochote to zapraszam. Było już u mnie 2 malarzy celem konsultacji i oboje powiedzieli mi jedno. Nigdy czegoś takiego nie widzieli i oboje skwitowali : "wali jakby jakiś kot się zlał".....
Jeden proponował grunt odcinający i farbę tikurelle czy jakos tak, bo podobno robi jakąś lepszą powłokę, a drugi stwierdził, że on by to zdarł do tynku i zrobił od nowa.
Nie wiem,. Naczytałem się w google o jakiejś bakterii występującej najczęściej w warunkach klimatycznych w Anglii i przyszedł mi do głowy pomysł Ozonowania i pewnie zanim zrobie cokolwiek to zaprosze jakąś firmę, która ozonuje mieszkania. Spróbuje na tym pokoju w którym wali najmocniej.
Tego się stary nie da opisać. Człowiek kredyt wziął na wykończenie mieszkania, a teraz załamka totalna. Dziecko mam truć takimi śmierdzącymi oparami ? Nie macie pojęcia jaka to jest trudna sytuacja. ;/

----------


## jajmar

> Zagruntowalem tą Śnieżką ponad dwa miesiace temu cały dom (tynki Knauf Diamant,


Mam ten sam tynk i gruntowałem tą Śnieżka. Pomalowane Duluxem , od grudnia mieszkam nie czuje nic. Mam w domu dwa koty które potrafią gdzieś narobić. Jutro sprawdzę partie chyba mam jakieś pudło w piwnicy.

----------


## olalee

rozumiem Cię, bo też nie znoszę jakichkolwiek złych zapachów w domu ( a już najbardziej myśl, że mam truć dziecko)
u nas śmierdzi niemiłosiernie w łazience, wc i ściana, którą malowany był kominek (tam użyliśmy farby do łazienek i kuchni silveno) i nie wiem czy to tak ta farba śmierdzi i potrzebuje czasu czy weszła w jakąś interakcję, próbowaliśmy ozonu w łazience jest trochę lepiej ale jak wyłączamy ozonator smród powraca
u nas na pewno sufity były malowane śnieżką eko co do gruntu nie mam pewności - a mąż mi nie chce udzielać informacji bo mówi, że przesadzam a mi ten zapach strasznie przeszkadza taki jakby kwaskowy

----------


## jajmar

> I żeby było ciekawiej. Zaczęło śmierdzieć w połowie lutego, a chata pomalowana w LISTOPADZIE. Wtedy nie śmierdziało, tzn śmierdziało, ale to był standardowy zapach farby.


Grzejesz w tym budynku? Jak z wentylacją? Jaką masz/miałeś temperaturę zimą? 
Może zwyczajnie w świecie nie farba śmierdzi tylko to wilgoć, grzyb.

----------


## olalee

jajmar u nas grzane non stop, mechaniczna wentylacja i taki smród i trudno już mi określić czy to smród typowo farby czy czegoś innego, przez tydzień czasu zapach farby chyba powinien być mniejszy?

----------


## olalee

mamy dokładnie pomalowane farbą silveno paints extra facade... wyprodukowana w oparciu o kopolimer akrylowy i żywicę alkidową można nią malować na zewnątrz i wewnątrz łazienki, kuchnie itp. i teraz nie wiem czy to ta farba tak śmierdzi? nie chce, żeby dziecko wdychało jakies chemiczne opary :sad:  farbę polecono mężowi nawet nie wiedziałam czym malują ( zastanawia mnie tylko czy to ta farba ma taki smierdzący zapach czy weszła w reakcję z gruntem i zaczyna się coś dziać tak jak u autora)

----------


## fotohobby

> Mam ten sam tynk i gruntowałem tą Śnieżka. Pomalowane Duluxem , od grudnia mieszkam nie czuje nic. Mam w domu dwa koty które potrafią gdzieś narobić. Jutro sprawdzę partie chyba mam jakieś pudło w piwnicy.


A kiedy malowałeś/kupowaleś ten grunt  ? Ja kupowałem na przełomie grudnia i stycznia, za nr serii bede wdzieczny.
Ten  dulux to też lateks ?

U mnie zapach farby (gruntu) utrzymywal się 3-4 dni po malowaniu, później nic. Dom niezamieszkały, wiec wilgoci wewnątrz brak. Sciany stoją tak i czekaja na docelowe malowanie już trzeci miesiąc, wydaje mi sie nieprawdopodobne, zeby po położeniu Beckersa nagle zaczęły smierdzieć....
Chyba zrobię tak, że pomaluję wcześniej jeden pokój i poczekam z malowaniem reszty do czerwca, kiedy to chcę wykonać ostatnie prace wykończeniowe.

----------


## olalee

ta nasza farba to głównie na zewnątrz i pewnie dlatego taki smród :sad:  mąż nie przeczytał co mu dali a mnie nie było w tym czasie na budowie jak malowali :sad:  teraz to dopiero mam stracha, że mamy trującą farbę w domu i dziecko będzie to wdychać:/

----------


## jajmar

> A kiedy malowałeś/kupowaleś ten grunt  ? Ja kupowałem na przełomie grudnia i stycznia, za nr serii bede wdzieczny.
> Ten  dulux to też lateks ?


Kupowałem wrzesień październik 2014 jakoś tak. wyczytałem an wieczku że data produkcji to 20.06.2014 a ważności była do 2018. Ale kupowałem napewn w 2 sklepach wiec pewnie miałem różne partie.

----------


## _olo_

Jeżeli zapach powodują jakieś bakterie co jest chyba możliwe o ile grunt bazuje na jakichś składnikach organicznych (są i takie na których jest napisane, że nie zawierają substancji organicznych a wyłącznie mineralne) to może by spróbować potraktować jakimiś środkami biobójczymi ? 
Widziałem takie preparaty w marketach, są też na alledrogo, np barlosept, nie wiem jaki ich wpływ na powłoki malarskie.

----------


## Radar41

Dobra. Ja zaczynam od dziś ostro walczyć. Do śnieżki nie ma co nawet dzwonić bo oni ciągle ględzą o Vanishu.....Niestety ja nie brałem rachunków za farbę, bo w życiu nie myślałem ze takie coś może mnie spotkać,więc nawet nie mam co się rzucać;/ , zresztą walka jednostki z koncermami jest jak walka z wiatrakami.Musiałoby nas być conajmniej 10 osób i ew. pozew zbiorowy. Inna firma, którą ludzie polecają tj. Tikurilla proponuje zeskrobać całość i od nowa zagruntować i pomalować. Po dłuższej rozmowie proponują, aby spróbować użyć produktu Tikurilla Everal Primer i spróbować to odciąć. Oczywiście mowa tutaj o próbie. Nikt nie powie ze na pewno przestanie śmierdzieć. Dziś pomaluje ten najmniejszy pokój, który najbardziej w sumie śmierdzi i dam Wam znać w najbliższych dniach czy przestało, czy śmierdzi mniej czy nic się nie zmieniło.
Musimy jakoś sobie z tym poradzić. Nie będzie jakaś pseudofarba za pare złotych nas rozkładała na łopatki. Trzeba to jakoś zwalczyć.

----------


## FlashBack

Data produkcji, data zakupu, a data zastosowania. 
Istotny jest sposób magazynowania w sklepie, transport, i na budowie (pomieszczenia zimne, gorące/nasłonecznione itdp). Czy farba była używana, a następnie zlana do wiadra i pozostawiona na kolejne malowanie. Czy była rozcieńczana wodą "kranówą"

----------


## Radar41

Jeśli chodzi o pytania powyżej to od września praktycznie cały czas utrzymywana temp ok 22 stopni, do dnia dzisiejszego włącznie. O żadnym grzybie nie ma mowy. Przy zakręconym grzejniku wali jakby mniej, ale to efekt temperatury. Po prostu w ciepłym intensywniej to czuć.
Farba była kupiona, postawiona w temp 22 stopnie, wieczko zdjęte, wałek - nowy, wody żadnej nie dolewałem. Po prostu malowałem to  bezpośrednio z wiaderka - całe wiaderko poszło na raz.

Kupiłem tą Tikurelle Everal Primer, ale sprzedający bardzo mocno mi to odradzał. Twierdził, że na roczną ścianę on by tego nie zastosował, bo ten preparat zamyka ścianę i może prowadzić w konsekwencji do grzyba. Wstrzymałem się.
Dziś pomalowałem cały pokój tym Vanishem 1:1 (w sumie można spróbować, a nóż się uda). Obecnie stan jest taki, że w pokoju wali wanishem, moje ręce wyglądają jakbym je z mąki tyle co wyjął, a oczy bolą od intensywanego zapachu, ale czego się nie robi, żeby sobie życie polepszyć.... 

Dam znać czy cokolwiek ten Vanish pomógł. Jeśli nie to pewnie pójdzie ta tikurella na ścianę. Kurde nie mogę się dokopać do żadnego chemika, który pracuje w takich koncernach. Przecież na pewno Śnieżka ma jakieś swoje badania wewnętrzne i wie co mogłoby pomóc.

----------


## sokratis

Problem dość często występujący, ja swego czasu przez malowaniem gruntowałem Dekoralem. Nie pamiętam tego dokładnie, ale chyba wszystko zrobiłem zgodnie z zaleceniami producenta gruntu i farby. Po pomalowaniu miałem okropny kłopot ze smrodem, podobny do opisywanego przez autora. Skończyło się na tym, że przeczekałem trochę czasu, później straciłem cierpliwość i zabrałem się za malowanie innym gruntem i farbą.

----------


## fighter1983

hmmm ciekawe.. coulignon by sie tu przydal.
tak wgle to pogadajcie wlasnie z coulignonem - ostatnio znajomy szukal farby odcinajacej zapachy po pozarze w budynku. No i coulignon cos tam mu wymyslil chyba.

----------


## coulignon

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,796,9...erdzi.html?v=2


Oj nie pierwsi i nie ostatni jak widać....

Nie do końca jasna jest przyczyna - prawdopodobnie chodzi o stabilizację spoiwa amoniakiem. Co ciekawe w kubełku nie śmierdzi. 

Wietrzyć. Tak ze 3 tygodnie. Problem znika i nie powraca.

----------


## Balto

c: pewnie chodzi o to co jest w tym konkretnym tynku, farbie. Składy są bardzo zbliżone, a wystarczy że ktoś użyje tego a nie innego składnika, bo mu taniej czy wygodniej i zabawa się zaczyna.

----------


## almarat

Hmm, dziwne trochę, może to jednak nie farba? Ja w zeszłym roku odświeżałem przedpokój i kuchnię Śnieżką  i nie miałem takich problemów. Jak to każda farba, wiadomo przez kilka dni był specyficzny zapach w domu ale po kilku dniach ustąpiło normalnie, jak z każdą inną farbą. No i na pewno nie były to "kocie siki"  :Confused:

----------


## anna2929

> Jeśli chodzi o pytania powyżej to od września praktycznie cały czas utrzymywana temp ok 22 stopni, do dnia dzisiejszego włącznie. O żadnym grzybie nie ma mowy. Przy zakręconym grzejniku wali jakby mniej, ale to efekt temperatury. Po prostu w ciepłym intensywniej to czuć.
> Farba była kupiona, postawiona w temp 22 stopnie, wieczko zdjęte, wałek - nowy, wody żadnej nie dolewałem. Po prostu malowałem to  bezpośrednio z wiaderka - całe wiaderko poszło na raz.
> 
> Kupiłem tą Tikurelle Everal Primer, ale sprzedający bardzo mocno mi to odradzał. Twierdził, że na roczną ścianę on by tego nie zastosował, bo ten preparat zamyka ścianę i może prowadzić w konsekwencji do grzyba. Wstrzymałem się.
> Dziś pomalowałem cały pokój tym Vanishem 1:1 (w sumie można spróbować, a nóż się uda). Obecnie stan jest taki, że w pokoju wali wanishem, moje ręce wyglądają jakbym je z mąki tyle co wyjął, a oczy bolą od intensywanego zapachu, ale czego się nie robi, żeby sobie życie polepszyć.... 
> 
> Dam znać czy cokolwiek ten Vanish pomógł. Jeśli nie to pewnie pójdzie ta tikurella na ścianę. Kurde nie mogę się dokopać do żadnego chemika, który pracuje w takich koncernach. Przecież na pewno Śnieżka ma jakieś swoje badania wewnętrzne i wie co mogłoby pomóc.


Jakbym czytała o naszym problemie Proszę napisz jak u Was wygląda walka, czy są jakieś efekty, bo my jesteśmy już bezradni. Pokoje i łazienka na poddaszu po zagruntowaniu śnieżką śmierdzą kocim moczem uwaga - już ponad 3 LATA! Jestem załamana.

----------


## anna2929

Najgorsze jest to, że nie wiemy jaki to ma wpływ na nasze organizmy. Nikt przecież nie prowadził żadnych badań w tym kierunku. Nie wiadomo, czy wdychanie tej chemii nie przyczynia się do rozwoju astmy, alergii czy nawet w najgorszym wypadku choroby nowotworowej. Nikt tego nie wie. Mamy przecież dzieci. Jestem mamą niemowlęcia, które niczemu winne od 10 miesięcy jest niestety skazane na filtrowanie tej chemii przez swój maleńki organizm. Płakać się chce.

----------


## Radar41

Jeśli chodzi o Vanish to ok, pomaga. Podczas mycia ścian tym Vanishem można się nieźle podrtuć tym zapachem. Następnego dnia, nie da się w danym pokoju przebywać tak wali. Dziś już chyba 4 dzień od zastosowania i niestety zapach Vanisha jest intensywny i czuć jakimiś chemicznymi kwiatami. Poprzedniego zapachu ściany faktycznie nie czuć. 
Ponieważ u mnie wali najmocniej, a właściwie śmierdziało najmocniej w tylko 1 pokoju na 1 piętrze, to tam też na razie zrobiłem tym Vanishem.
Przejrzałem internet i z tego co można przeczytać i wywnioskować to potrzebujemy alkaidowego uszczelniacza. Znalazłem go tutaj :http://farbycrown.eu/farby/produkty/...zchni-alk.html 

na tej stronie są sklepy. W moim przypadku najblizej w Poznaniu. Pewnie kupie taki grunt i pomaluje ten pokój ponownie i sprawdze czy wreszcie będę mógł zamieszkać w moim domu...... 
Napisze co i jak za kilka dni, bo ten Vanish to się raczej sam nie wyśmiergnie.... Sposób moze dobry, ale z jednego zapachu przechodzimy w drugi.

----------


## anna2929

Dziękuję i czekam aż Pan napiszę, co i jak. Proszę sobie wyobrazić, że ja mieszkam w nowym domu, w takich warunkach z małym dzieckiem, więc boję się jakichkolwiek eksperymentów, bo jak już pisałam martwię się o małą strasznie. Zauważyłam jedno: ten smród bardzo szybko przechwytuje inne zapachy i sprawia, że są bardzo silne. Przykład: do jednego pokoju zaniosłam ziemniaki: śmierdzi ziemniakami niemiłosiernie, nie wiedziałam nawet, że ziemniaki mogą tak intensywnie śmierdzieć - tych w spiżarce nie czuć. W drugim pokoju stoi proszek do prania - śmierdzi proszkiem aż w nosie kręci - w pralni stoi ten sam proszek i go praktycznie nie czuć.

----------


## fotohobby

anna 2929, a jak wyglada Twoja sciana, jesli chodzi o warstwy ?
Tzn. jaki tynk, grunt (Śnieżka), jaka farba wierzchnia ?

----------


## anna2929

Mamy tynki gipsowe i płyty k-g na skosach, zagruntowane śnieżką. Dół te same tynki, zagruntowane śnieżką i pomalowane dulux, dekoral - nic się nie dzieje od kilku lat. Na górze 4 pokoje były tylko  zagruntowane i przez 2 lata nic się nie działo, nawet drzwi tam nie było i na dole nic nie było czuć. Postanowiliśmy jeden pokój pomalować. Pomalowaliśmy farbą firmy Beckers i od tamtej pory do dziś smród okropny. Co najlepsze, w pokoju, który jest pomalowany śmierdzi najmniej, ale śmierdzi. Natomiast w pokojach niepomalowanych a tylko zagruntowanych śnieżką zaszła jakaś reakcja, podejrzewam z oparami Beckersa podczas malowania tego jednego pokoju, bo nie wiem skąd ten smród nagle od malowania się wziął (nie było na górze drzwi) i nie da się tam funkcjonować. Zmuszeni byliśmy wstawić drzwi, choć smród i tak wydostaje się i rozchodzi się po domu. Na klatce schodowej czuć chemię, siki i ten zapach idzie na dół.

----------


## Radar41

Podejrzewam ze farba nie ma tutaj nic do rzeczy. Ja malowałem dokładnie takimi samymi farbami na parterze i piętrze, ale tylko na piętrze poszła śnieżka grunt i tylko tam mi śmierdzi. Ludzie pisali, że gruntowali samą śnieżką i nie zdążyli jeszcze pomalować, a już waliło.

Powiem tak. Jeśli ktoś nie ma pomalowane jeszcze i gruntował śnieżką grunt to ja bym profilaktycznie  przeleciał te ściany tym Vanishem. A później pomalował farbą. Po vanishu powietrze robi się bardziej rześkie, nie takie żrące. Jakby bardziej wilgotne. Wiadomo, śnierdzi Vabnishem, ale lepsze to niż te siki... 
Zamówiłem dziś Alkali Resisting Sealer. 1L ok 120zł, niestety. Wydajność ok 13m2, więc ja wziąłem na razie 2L. Pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia będę dużo mądrzejszy, to napisze co i jak.

----------


## fotohobby

Też trudno powiedziec, że farba nie ma tu nic do rzeczy. 
anna2929 ma śnieżkę wszedzie, a tam, gdzie pomalowane zostało Dekoralem i Duluxem od paru lat spokój.
Smród pojawił się po Beckersie - a pewnie gruntowane było w jednym terminie
 Swoją drogą właśnie tym Beckersem chciałem malować  :smile: 

Jajmar też ma na Śnieżce Duluxa i żadnych problemow....
W przyszłym tygodniu wybiore farbę do sypialni i ją pomaluję. Na sufit planuję Tikkurile Super White na sciany.... ? Może jednak tego Duluxa ?

----------


## Balto

Tak na dobrą sprawę baz jakich używają firmy jest multum, problem bierze się jeśli składniki zaczną ze sobą reagować bo gros tych farb i wszystkich innych podkładów jest jak zawsze kompatybilne w 99%... albo i jeszcze mniej. Ciekawe czy by się tak działo, jeśli pod Beckersa by użyć zalecanego przezeń gruntu....

----------


## Waga34

Wiecie co, moze to jakaś felerna partia wyszła tej śnieżki grunt po prostu. Ja mam umalowany cały dom śnieżką grunt i na to farba tikkurili z mieszalnika i faktycznie sikami było czuć w trakcie malowania farbą ale to wszystko ustąpiło po wywietrzeniu domu. Zresztą zobaczymy za jakiś czas bo dopiero co pomalowaliśmy.

----------


## anna2929

Taki właśnie mam zamiar. Przelecieć profilaktycznie Vanishem, a później pomalowałabym Alkali Resisting Sealer. Powiem szczerze, że cena farby nie ma dla mnie już znaczenia, jak tu siedzę i czuję jak z góry wędruje na nas smród. Tylko żeby to okazało się skuteczne. Czekam na informacje od Radar41. I proszę o jakieś namiary na tą farbę, czy można kupić przez Internet?

----------


## anna2929

Tylko czy Alkali Resisting Sealer jest zdrowy dla ludzi? Ponoć zawiera dużo niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia substancji. Jak malować czymś takim mieszkając w domu z maleńkim dzieckiem?

----------


## olalee

dajcie proszę znać jak postępy
u nas drugi tydzień leci i niestety śmierdzi w łazienkach i korytarzu już sama nie wiem jaki to zapach

----------


## Radar41

Vanish powoli traci swój zapach i być może mam już schizę zapachowa ale czuje powtórnie tak jakby przebijajacy się przez ten vanish stary zapach smierdzacej ściany.  Obym się mylił ale mocno wydaje mi się że niestety tym to się skończy.  W piątek będę miał uszczelniacz crowna i dam znać co się stanie jak nim machnę.

----------


## olalee

to czekamy na wieści, też już mam fobie odnośnie zapachu, jak można się przeprowadzić do takiego domu i to z dzieckiem
poza tym jak jestem w domu to od razu nos oczy mnie szczypią- nie wiem czy to psychika czy ta farba naprawdę tak podrażnia

----------


## macimarcz

witam,
od 3 tygodni mam ten sam problem.
grunt śnieżki potem farba jedynka.
po  około tygodniu kwaśny zapach. najprawdopodobniej amoniak.
jako antidotum proponuje kilkukrotne malowanie dobrą farbą lateksową. u mnie w 80% pomogło. pomalowałem wszystkie ściany dwukrotnie tikurilla super white. natężenie smrodu zmalało drastycznie, choć odrobinę jest jeszcze wyczuwalne. szczęciem w nieszczęściu jest fakt że nowych tynków jest połowa, druga polowa to tynki stare malowane i gruntowane przed kilku laty, więc cały sprawca zamieszanie ŚNIEZKA GRUNT nie wniknął w nie. w niedalekiej perspektywie profilaktycznie pomaluję nowe ściany po raz trzeci. 

powodzenia dla pozostałych  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Przyznam że nie czytałem całego wątku. Ale mniej-więcej łapię o co chodzi. Zapach kocich sików... a może nie kocich? często się zdarza że jeśli ekipa nie ma dostępu do tojki to leją gdzie się da...  leją na ściany a później smród nawet przez tynki przechodzi. Na jednej z moich robót ekipa lała w garderobie. Smrodu nie szło zlikwidować. Typowy smród uryny.  Ale oczywiście nie wykluczam że pomiędzy farbami i gruntami czy innymi chemikaliami (np. tynki) nastąpiła jakaś reakcja i w efekcie coś się wydziela.  Pamiętam że jedna z farb w kontakcie z gipsem Dolina Nidy wydzielała amoniak...

----------


## jajmar

Ja to chyba samobójca jestem maluje śnieżka grunt - wczoraj poszło prawie dwa wiadra po 10 litrów.

----------


## olalee

macimarcz pisz na bieżąco czy śmierdzi coraz mniej :wink:

----------


## olalee

jajmar daj znać jak już pomalujesz farbą :smile: 
u nas śnieżki grunt nie dawalismy pod farbę ale było na pierwszy raz pomalowane śnieżką białą eko i na to farba silveno  i może zaszła jakas reakcja nie wiem

----------


## misiupl

wtrącę 3grosze...
Mam zagruntowane ściany i sufity śnieżką grunt. Od wczoraj malujemy sufity Beckersem scotte r2 i nic nie śmierdzi. Niebawem ściany Tikurillą [5] .. .  :smile:

----------


## olalee

już tracę nerwy przez ten zapach :sad:  a jeszcze nie mam wsparcia w mężu, ktory twierdzi, że smród wywietrzeje - dziwne, że przez dwa tyg choć trochę nie wywietrzał, niedobrze mi od tego zapachu nie wiem co robić mąż nie godzi się na zrywanie farby gipsów ( w łazience mam płyty kg najchętniej wszystko bym wywaliła) odeszła mi ochota na przeprowadzkę :sad:

----------


## coulignon

Złóż pisemną reklamację u sprzedawcy.

----------


## anna2929

A ci ja przechodzę z mężem...lepiej nie będę tu opisywać. On nie godzi się na nic, twierdzi, że to stęch, bo tam nie ma wentylacji i że w tym roku nie zamierza brać się za górę, bo na razie dół nam wystarczy. Jak mam tak mieszkać jeszcze rok? Cały smród idzie na dół, codziennie kilka razy robię na dole przeciągi, zamykam się z mała w małym pokoju na dole i wietrzymy otwartą część parteru, ale to pomaga tylko na 10 minut. Po zamknięciu okien czuję jak ze schodów, które są przy salonie płynie smród. Ludzie ile można to wytrzymywać? Powiedzcie czy ten zapach u Was jest lekko kwaśny czy przypomina Wam chemię, leki?

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie tez śnieżka grunt na tynk cem-wap. Dolina Nidy. Mogę tylko potwierdzić, że zapach nie należy do najprzyjemniejszych.
Ciekaw jestem czy ustąpi po właściwym malowaniu.

----------


## olalee

my mamy rekuperacje a i tak smród, ciężko mi go nawet opisać, taki kwaśnawy, chemiczny a jak przyłożę nos do ściany to strasznie mocno czuć...
pisaliście tu o dobrym gruncie odcinającym, my mamy farbę silveno extra fasade ( ona jest do malowania też na zewnątrz ale może być do łazienek kuchni) i ona ma w składzie żywicę alkidową - a może od tego ten smród jak myślicie? czy raczej reakcja chemiczna? nawet nie wiem co dokładnie było położone, jak pytam wykonawców to twierdzą, że było tylko malowane farbą podkładową, nie jestem pewna czy nie pomalowali tego najpierw śnieżką eko( farba akrylowa - a na to ta silveno - czy między farbą akrylowa a tą z żywicą może dojść do jakiejś reakcji? na opakowaniu(silveno) jest napisane, że druga warstwa po 24h, nie wiem czy wykonawcy tak zrobili...nie wiem czy jest szansa, że to wywietrzeje najchętniej zdrapałabym wszystko

----------


## olalee

napisałam maila do silveno, dziś pojadę do sklepu gdzie kupowana była farba, mam dość wpadam w nerwicę

----------


## jajmar

> On nie godzi się na nic, twierdzi, że to stęch, bo tam nie ma wentylacji i że w tym roku nie zamierza brać się za górę, bo na razie dół nam wystarczy.


A nie możesz wietrzyć góry ? Już pisałem o tym czy to nie sa początki grzyba brak grzania i wilgoć i smród gotowy.





> my mamy rekuperacje a i tak smród, ciężko mi go nawet opisać, taki kwaśnawy, chemiczny a jak przyłożę nos do ściany to strasznie mocno czuć...
>  nawet nie wiem co dokładnie było położone, jak pytam wykonawców to twierdzą, że było tylko malowane farbą podkładową, nie jestem pewna czy nie pomalowali tego najpierw śnieżką eko( farba akrylowa - a na to ta silveno -


Robi się coraz ciekawiej każdy malował czym innym wszystkim zaczyna śmierdzieć a winna jest śnieżka grunt  :smile:

----------


## olalee

> A nie możesz wietrzyć góry ? Już pisałem o tym czy to nie sa początki grzyba brak grzania i wilgoć i smród gotowy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robi się coraz ciekawiej każdy malował czym innym wszystkim zaczyna śmierdzieć a winna jest śnieżka grunt


a u Ciebie na razie ok? :smile:

----------


## jajmar

> a u Ciebie na razie ok?


Pisałem już malowałem na jesieni tym podkładem dom  poszło kilka wiader 10L nic nie czuć. Teraz robię remont grunt już na ścianach.

----------


## Radar41

Ok. Sprawa ma się tak, że teraz zrobiło się na dworze zimno i pochmurnie i mi przestały ściany śmierdzieć. Jakaś masakra rodem z archiwum X. Nic nie czuć. 

Ktoś tutaj pisze ze maluje tym cudem ściany i mu nie śmierdzi. Ale mnie też przez dobry miesiąc nie śmierdziało. Śmierdziała sobie kilka dni farba, normalnym zapachem świeżego malowania. Dopiero jak się w styczniu zaczeło robić po 15 stopni na dworze i świecilo słońce, wtedy to się ujawniło.

Ktoś inny pisał o tym, że ten zapach doskonale łączy się i przenosi z innymi zapachami. Niestety to prawda. Spróbujcie dla testów wymyć podłogi jakimś płynem to zobaczycie, ze w całej chacie nos urywa tak się te zapachy poźrą i spotęgują.
Na obecną chwile u mnie przestało śmierdzieć. Nie mam pojęcia dlaczego, bo w domu utrzymuje temp 20-22 stopnie. Tak jakby promienie słoneczne z tym reagowały, może temp ścian, nie wiem.
Pokój który przeleciałem Vanishem nie śmierdzi już tym zapachem i moge to potwierdzić w 100%. Śmierdzi natomiast od kilkunastu dni sam Vanish, ale coraz mniej i można już do pokoju wejść. Na razie nie nabyłem jeszcze "uszczelniacza". Czekam co się stanie w szczerym upale i słońcu.

Wygląda mi na to, że Vanish zniszczył zapach w tym najgorszym pokoju to i w całej chacie przestało śmierdzieć. To info niestety do potwierdzenia, co z czasem uczynię, na razie jednak za oknami szczera zima....

Ps. osobie której śmierdzi na piętrze proponuje przejechać te ściany Vanishem, a następnie solidnie przez kilka dni wietrzyć. Na pewno psychicznie odpoczniesz, bo wiem co to za smród.

----------


## olalee

dzięki Radar za informacje

u nas mąż włożyl do łazienki odświeżacz do samochodu efekt taki, ze jak wejdę do łazienki czuje tylko ten odświeżacz, nie wiem czy on maskuje ten zapach farby ( z drugiej strony piszecie, że reaguje na inny zapach więc powinien być wielki smród, u mnie ta farba jest na bazie żywicy alkidowej moze to po prostu smród farby i musi wywietrzeć? nie wiem co będzie jak wyjmę zapach

----------


## olalee

u nas zrobiło się cieplej, świeci słońce i mam wrażenie, że jest gorzej albo już głupieje

----------


## anna2929

Był u mnie pan z reklamacji Śnieżki. Powiedział, że coś czuje, ale to nie jest ten zapach "kocich sików" który powstaje przy reakcji, bo on go zna i że u mnie pachnie mu uwaga "świeżo wymalowanym pokojem" - pokoje malowane 3,5 roku temu  :smile:  i że to nie mogła zajść reakcja, bo ona zachodzi od razu po malowaniu. Nie wiem czy mu wierzyć, bo zapach ten na wszystkie właściwości o których czytałam charakterystycznych dla zapachu z reakcji, np. przy pochmurnej pogodzie jest mniej intensywny, natomiast jak zacznie grzać wiem, że będzie śmierdziało znów, było tak wiele razy. Smród ten potęguje inne domowe zapachy, np. umyję podłogę - w całym domu śmierdzi niemiłosiernie sidolux, usmażę kolety - 3 dni czuje schabowe mimo kilkukrotnych przeciągów w ciągu dnia. Chętnie zaproszę do siebie kogoś kto ma podobny problem, żeby się przekonać czy to rzeczywiście coś innego.

----------


## jajmar

> pokoje malowane 3,5 roku temu


Jak wpadłaś na to że to grunt pod farbą śmierdzi ? Pytam zupełnie poważnie, skąd wniosek że to grunt.

----------


## anna2929

Tam nie ma farby - tylko sam grunt. Mieszkamy póki co na parterze, a pokoje na górze od 3,5 roku są zagruntowane.

----------


## fotohobby

To może je pomaluj.... U mnie sciany pomalowane gruntem Sniezki od stycznia. Jakiś tam mimimalny zapach wydzielaja, na pewno nie kocich sików, a raczej amoniaku. Z tym, ze to zapach ulotny, a farba w końcu nie jest docelowa.

----------


## Radar41

No i niestety. U mnie znów dziś zaczęło śmierdzieć. I faktycznie w pełni popieram tą Panią, która pisze ze ten zapach to nie są kocie siki. U mnie w większości czuć zapach żywicy. Jakbym sobie w chacie ułożył mokre drewno.
Tylko w jednym pokoju waliło kocimi sikami, ale tam Vanish załatwił sprawę w ten sposób, ze teraz bardzo intensywnie wali mi Vanishem. I jak zrobiło się zimno niedawno to problem zniknął całkowicie. 0 zapachów, wreszcie zacząłem normalnie żyć. Do dziś. Znów ten zapach lateksu/żywicy/jakiś taki żrący, bardzo mocno rozprzestrzeniający się po całym mieszkaniu. Śnieżka grunt 100% bo na parterze pomalowałem tylko tą śnieżką taki słup i jak przyłożyłem do niego nos to on właśnie śmierdzi tym zapachem. Na szczęście to duzy pokój ponad 30m i zapachu nie czuć, tylko jak się człowiek w słup porządnie wwącha to śmierdzi.

Zamalowanie nic nie da rzekomo. Cóż, myślałem, że Vanish da rade, ale ten mały pokój, który był najgorszy, nadal najgorszy jest. Po prostu to się ulatnia, z tym ze wraz z Vanishem teraz.
Kupie ten uszczelniacz, bo na razie to odłożyłem i w tym tygodniu zaczynam malować ten pokój raz jeszcze. U mnie na szczęście też nie śmierdzi kocimi sikami, tylko to taki specyficzny jakiś leśny zapach, nie byłby tragiczny, gdyby nie fakt ze łączy się z wszystkim i jest bardzo bardzo intensywny.
Aha i potwierdzam. Jak potwieram okna zeby to wywietrzyć to jest GORZEJ. Wtedy bardzo mocno zaczyna śmierdzieć. Jak się pozamyka wszystko i praktycznie wcale pokoju nie wietrzy to jest duzo lepiej. Dlaczego? Zabijcie mnie, przecież to prawie nielogiczne, ale tak jest.

ps. czy Pan ze śnieżki zaproponował jakieś rozwiązanie problemu? Nie chodzi mi o jakieś reklamacje czy cos w tym stylu, raczej o poradę co zrobić, aby to w końcu rozwiązać. Nie może być tak ze komuś od 3,5 roku w chacie wali przez grunt. No ludzie....

----------


## jajmar

> Jajmar też ma na Śnieżce Duluxa i żadnych problemow....


Mam i to naprawdę sporo m2. Do tego w czwartek/piątek doszło pom. prawie 60m2 pomalowane śnieżka +dulux, czuć zapach farby nic poza tym.

Tak czytam ten wątek od początku i zaczynam się zastanawiać kto ryje pod tym gruntem. 

Nie jestem wielkim fanem marki w żaden sposób nie jestem z nimi związany, jestem zwykłym klientem, na wniosek malarza i polecenie przez trochę znajomego sprzedawcę nabyłem ten grunt na swoją inwestycję.

To co tu czytam zaczyna mi przypominać nagonkę na firmę i produkt.  
Jeden ma 25 postów z czego w 14 krytykuje farbę, niby grzeje w domu ale zmiana temp na zewnątrz powoduje zwiększenie/zmniejszenie smrodu , jakim cudem ? Temperatura wewnątrz powinna być w miarę podobna. Co powoduje zmianę zapachu ?  
Kolejna osoba ma 9 postów z czego w 9 krytukuje farbę. Po 3,5 roku zaczęło śmierdzieć. Chemikiem nie jestem ale po takim okresie to największy syf wywietrzeje, a co dopiero cienka warstwa farby. 
Kolejna osoba pisała że śmierdzi ale okazało się ze ma inny grunt i inna farbę niż wyżej wspomniani i jakoś zamilkła. 

Ktoś chce wprowadzić nowy grunt na rynek ?

----------


## jajmar

Kocie siki



> Nowa chata, a śmierdzi mi w niej *kocimi sikami*.





> Jak ktoś chce zobaczyć, jak nowa chata może *ŚMIERDZIEĆ KOCIMI SZCZYNAMI*





> Pokoje i łazienka na poddaszu po zagruntowaniu śnieżką *śmierdzą kocim moczem* uwaga - już ponad 3 LATA!


Pan i brak kocich sików:



> Był u mnie pan z reklamacji Śnieżki. Powiedział, że coś czuje, ale *to nie jest ten zapach "kocich sików"* który powstaje przy reakcji, bo on go zna





> U mnie znów dziś zaczęło śmierdzieć. I faktycznie w pełni popieram tą Panią, która pisze ze ten zapach *to nie są kocie siki*.


Pisałem kiedyś :



> Może zwyczajnie w świecie nie farba śmierdzi tylko to *wilgoć, grzyb*.


O i właściciel tez tak uważa :



> On nie godzi się na nic, twierdzi, że to* stęch, bo tam nie ma wentylacji*

----------


## coulignon

Możecie miec farbę wyprodukowaną na różnych spoiwach. Stąd w jednym miejscu śmierdzi  w innym nie. Problem kocich sików powstaje po użyciu jednego ze spoiw (chyba najtańsze na rynku). I to tez nie każdej partii. Dlatego ja się trzymam od niego z daleka podczas produkcji farb.

----------


## olalee

to czego się trzymać z daleka? jakich spoiw?

u mnie mały odświeżacz rozwiązuje sprawę, po prostu czuć odświeżaczem ale z ciekawości wyjęłam i znów czuć zapach takiej chemii, pytałam w sklepie gdzie kupiłam farbę stwierdzili, że musi wywietrzeć ( leci 3 tydzień) jak mam okno w łazience otwarte i drzwi to zapachu prawie nie czuć ale wystarczy ze zamknę okna, drzwi i znów czuć

----------


## anna2929

Pan od Śnieżki powiedział, że zamalowałby to dobrą farbą lateksową, ale na razie czekać co zaproponuje Śnieżka. Po Świętach ma być odpowiedź. Pana, który twierdzi, że to nagonka z mojej strony na produkt zapraszam do siebie. Może zaproponuje jakieś rozwiązanie problemu.

----------


## LUP123

U mnie Śnieżka Grunt na  ok. 600 m.kw. tynku cem - wap. i k-g od października 2014 ( kupiona w Obi, 10 l ). Bez uwag. 
Obecnie idzie Beckers i nadal nic nie czuć.

----------


## misiupl

Ciekawe czy wszyscy rozmawiają o tym samym produkcie. W Leroy spotkałem Farbę podkładową Śnieżka w takim wiaderku 

w normalnych sklepach jest Śnieżka Grunt: 

ta pierwsza  z LM słabiej kryje białym kolorem.

----------


## anna2929

LUP123 czy po zagruntowaniu naprawdę nie czujesz nic zupełnie nic? Nawet w minimalnym stężeniu?

----------


## anna2929

Dziś przyszła odpowiedź z reklamacji. Oczywiście nie uznają, bo nie mam dowodu zakupu a ich produkty są bezpieczne. Ich rada to oczywiście przemyć ściany roztworem Vanishu i wody 1:1. Śmiechu warte.

----------


## LUP123

Nic nie czułem wtedy i teraz też jest ok . 
W ogóle nie było tematu a na budowie jest obecnie i było przez te kilka miesięcy wiele osób. Malowane było kilka miesięcy po tynkowaniu. Tynk był już naprawdę suchy.

----------


## olalee

hej i jak u Was jak tak ciepło na dworze?

----------


## anna2929

Smród, że szkoda gadać. Jedyny plus taki, że cały czas się wietrzy a my nie marzniemy. W maju będziemy malować tikkurila może cos sie zmieni.

----------


## hateregs

Chyba mam to samo i też gruntowałem śnieżką.

Tydzień już się wietrzy. Okno otwieram na całe dnie i nic. Czuć właśnie taki ostry zapach.
Niestety padło na sypialnię, która jest teraz całkowicie wyłączona bo strach tam spać. Pomalowana gruntem śnieżki a na to dulux.

Czy da się to zamalować? Wolę ze 4 warstwy czegoś innego położyć niż teraz to skrobać do żywego.

No i z tego co czytam to Śnieżka ma w dupie reklamacje  :sad:

----------


## olalee

ja też czekam na informacje czy da coś zamalowanie ale obawiam się, że trzeba zerwać u nas najgorzej jest w łazience i wc tam dużo czasu sie nie spędza ale jednak na dom sie niesie i zostaje  ściana z kominkiem ale na duzej powierzchni nie czuć, choć u nas oólnie czuć jak się wejdzie ale to chyba nowością tak mi się wydaje, że drzwi panele wszystko razem wymieszane

----------


## kejti123

Witam, u mnie podobny problem. Minęło już sporo czasu i dalej śmierdzi. Najprawdopodobniej śnieżka grunt weszła w reakcje z farbą i mamy smrodek. To co do tej pory zrobiliśmy to podwójne malowanie lateksową tikurillą. Na jakiś tydzień wystarczyło. Zapach się znacznie zmniejszył. Jednak smród powrócił i jest dość intensywny. Obecnie jesteśmy w trakcie podejmowania decyzji czy zdzierać farbę i tynki gipsowe ale obawiamy się czy przypadkiem płyta g-k też nie jest nasiąknięta i czy naciągnięcie nowych gładzi coś pomoże. Dodam jeszcze ze po tikurilli zagruntowaliśmy ściany dwukrotnie żeby je znowu zamalować ale raczej będzie to nie malowanie a nowe tynki. Widzę że są posty nawet z 2009 roku gdzie ten problem występował ale odpowiedzi czy te osoby coś z tym zrobiły i jak już niestety nie. Jeśli ktoś sobie z tym poradził bardzo proszę o info.

----------


## fotohobby

Zglaszajac problem, dobrze byloby od razu opisac materiał, z czego wykonane są ściany i sufity - jaki material konstrukcyjny, jaki tynk, jski grunt, jaka gładz, jaka plyta k-g.
U mnie bloczek silikatowy, na tym tynk gipsowy Knauf Diamant i Sniezka grunt. Sufity to płyta Rigips, Unigrunt, Uniflot i gładź Dolina Nidy. Na to Śnieżka.
Po gruntowaniu (luty) pozostał nieznaczny, nienatrętny zapach.
Wydaje mi sie, ze to bardziej od sufitow, niż scian.

Jeden z pokojow zamalowalem wczoraj gruntem Beckersa przed docelowym malowaniem farba tej firmy.

----------


## misiupl

a po jakim czasie pojawił się u Was ten zapach?
jestem w trakcie malowania, sciany porotherm, tynk dolina nidy zeta (jak diamant) sniezka grunt i farby beckers/tikurilla i nic nie smierdzi na razie

----------


## anna2929

Kejti123 jaką farbą malowaliście pierwszy raz, tzn. jaka weszła Wam w reakcję z gruntem? Misiupl możesz podać pełne nazwy farb, którymi malowaliście? Czy u Was płyty k-g są całe przeciągnięte gładzią czy tylko na łączeniach? Nie chce nikogo straszyć, ale jeden pan z któregoś forum musiał sufity podwieszane zdejmować i zakładać nowe. U mnie śnieżka odrzuciła reklamacje. Przysłali kartę produktu, że jest bezpieczny i mają w d. W głowie się nie mieści, żeby się takie rzeczy działy bezkarnie. Ludzie smród w domu mają a oni ręce umywają.

----------


## misiupl

U mnie kartony na sufitach w sumie ok. 40mkw lekko zatarte gładzią, potem snieżka grunt i Beckers mat [3]
Na ścianach beż płyt g-k i farby tikurilla optiva matt [5]
Najstarsza farba nakładana 2 razy ma już ponad tydzień i nic nie czuć.

----------


## anna2929

> U mnie kartony na sufitach w sumie ok. 40mkw lekko zatarte gładzią, potem snieżka grunt i Beckers mat [3]
> Na ścianach beż płyt g-k i farby tikurilla optiva matt [5]
> Najstarsza farba nakładana 2 razy ma już ponad tydzień i nic nie czuć.


Beckers Desinger, Scotte czy Elegant?

----------


## misiupl

> Beckers Desinger, Scotte czy Elegant?


Beckers Scotte [3]
Reszta sufitów w tynku tak jak pisałem wyżej

----------


## olalee

u nas reszta pokoi pomalowana tikurilla optiva mat 5 i czuć taki zapach jakby drewna nie jest to bardzo uciążliwe ale nie jest to zapach neutralny
czy u Was smród jest taki, że nie idzie wytrzymać? czy jak ktoś wchodzi do domu i nie wie, że może śmierdzieć wyczuwa ten zapach?

----------


## anna2929

> u nas reszta pokoi pomalowana tikurilla optiva mat 5 i czuć taki zapach jakby drewna nie jest to bardzo uciążliwe ale nie jest to zapach neutralny
> czy u Was smród jest taki, że nie idzie wytrzymać? czy jak ktoś wchodzi do domu i nie wie, że może śmierdzieć wyczuwa ten zapach?


U nas jak ktoś nie wie to nie czuje, bo pokoje na górze śmierdzą. Dopiero jak zaprowadzę na górę i otworzę drzwi gość mówi, że rzeczywiście coś czuć. Czy u Was ten zapach mimo wietrzenia nie ustaje? Kiedy było malowane? Czy po samym zagruntowaniu coś było czuć?

----------


## olalee

po samym zagruntowaniu trudno mi powiedzieć bo u nas wszystko szybko się działo nie zwracałam wtedy uwagi, na pewno strasznie mocno śmierdziało w łazience podejrzewam, że to ta farba bo ona nadaje się na zewnątrz nawet mąż narzekał, że śmierdzi ( a on wcale nie jest wrażliwy na zapachy) pokoje delikatnie śmierdziały farbą ( w pokojach tikkurila) od malowania minęły prawie 2 miesiące a zapachy nadal czuć w łazience mniej niż na początku a w pokojach taki dziwny zapach jakby drewno,jak przystawię nos to czuję ale ogólnie też czuję, w dużym pokoju mamy nowy narożnik i on tuszuje zapach farby ( narożnik śmierdzi nowością) najbardziej śmierdzi w jednym pokoju gdzie były 3 warstwy farby - tak sobie myślę, że może to wszystko dobrze nie wyschło - dom ma dopiero rok, tynki były ok pażdziernika, listopada, gipsowanie malowanie luty

----------


## olalee

jak otworzę okno szeroko to nie czuć ale z drugiej strony mam wrażenie, że wiatr powoduje, że ten zapach wychodzi ze ściany

----------


## Lukepiper

Witam wszystkich
Mam ten sam problem
Chciałem odświeżyć mieszkanie i zacząłem od sypialni. Nigdy nie stosowałem żadnych farb podkladowych śle pomyślałem ze to moze byc dobre i lepiej bedzie mi sie malowało s i kolor wyjdzie lepiej
Pomalowalrm wiec gruntem śnieżki i ze nie mogliśmy z zona wybrać koloru zostawiłem to tak na piec dni. Smród od samego początku kwaśny jak by szczyn
Zona szukała w necie jakis opini na temat tej farby podkładowej i tak trafiła na to forum
Gdy to przeczytałem ręce mi opadły 
Jestem tez z branży budowlanej ale takiego problemu to nigdy nie miałem 
Całe szczęście nie pomalowalem tego kolorem i zdecydowałem sie maszyna zeszlifowac ze ścian co sie da. Zadyma w mieszkaniu straszna! Zeszlifowalem co mogłem do starej farby bo głębiej juz sie nie dało bopapier ślizgał sie na starej farbie
Pomyślałem ze moze to wystarczy
Kupiłem grunt odcinajacy Sikensa i wymalowalem wszystko 
Wyglądało na to ze pomogło wiec wziąłem sie za malowanie kolorem tez Sikensa gdzie producent zapewnia ze dzisiaj malujesz i dzisiaj śpisz w tym pomieszczeniu
A tu wyglada na to ze problem powrócił
Znowu śmierdzi moze nie tak intensywnie bo duzo tego dziadostwa starałem ale nadal czuć kwaskowaty zapach
Trzy tygodnie nie moge sypialni skończyć bo śmierdzi 
Dziecko w drodze, zona śpi w dziennym pokoju na niewygodnymi łóżku bo tam sie nie da spać 
Jakaś masakra
Powiem wam wszystkim ze bez skrobania tynku czy zrywania Plyt gk to sie nie da zrobic i im wczesniej to sie zrobi tym wczesniej problem z głowy 
Mam zamiar podać Śnieżkę do sadu o zwrot kosztów poniesionych na pozbycie sie tego smrodu
I nie bedzie to mała kwota bo to nie tylko materiały ale i mój czas i praca i jeszcze za hotel powinni oddać bo nie da tam sie mieszkać 
Jeśli ktos chce sie przyłączyc to zapraszam 
Nie ma co sie rozpisywać kto i czym i na jakim podłożu malował 
Bez zdarcia tynku nie pozbedziecie sie tego
Żadne mycie nie pomoże 
Moja zona jest juz u schyłku załamania nerwowego przez ten smród a ja skrajnie wyczerpany ta robota i czeka mnie teraz skrobania tynku gipsowego ze ścian i ponowne tynkowanie z gipsowaniem itd
Masakra
Nie odpuszcze im tego!!!

----------


## Lukepiper

To jest taki smród ze idzie wytrzymać tylko ze jest cały czas i nie mozna sie go pozbyć a po kilku dniach staje sie uciążliwy

----------


## autorus

czy ta farba jest cały czas w sprzedaży?

----------


## fotohobby

Tak, jest. 
Ta farba nje wchodzi w reakcję w innymi, oma sama w sobie jest niestabilna. Sciana pomalowana gruntem Beckersa nie wydziela zadnego zapachu - nawet w przypadku chuchania na nią (dostarczania wilgoci). Ściana pomalowana Sniezką tez wydaje sie nie wydzielać zapachów, ale jeśli sie na nia chuchnie, to pojawia się ten kwaśny zapach.
Latem wietrzenie tylko pogarsza sytuację, bo wprowadzamy do domu duża ilosc swieżego, wilgotnego powietrza. Ja ma szczęscie nie zdązylem pomalowac całego domu Śnieżką, tylko dwie sypialnie i korytarz,  póżniej przerzuciłem się na Beckersa. W stpialniach po wietrzeniu pojawia się ten zapach, ale jesli nie otwietam okien i wentyluję tylko WM to nic nie czuć.

----------


## macimarcz

> witam,
> od 3 tygodni mam ten sam problem.
> grunt śnieżki potem farba jedynka.
> po  około tygodniu kwaśny zapach. najprawdopodobniej amoniak.
> jako antidotum proponuje kilkukrotne malowanie dobrą farbą lateksową. u mnie w 80% pomogło. pomalowałem wszystkie ściany dwukrotnie tikurilla super white. natężenie smrodu zmalało drastycznie, choć odrobinę jest jeszcze wyczuwalne. szczęciem w nieszczęściu jest fakt że nowych tynków jest połowa, druga polowa to tynki stare malowane i gruntowane przed kilku laty, więc cały sprawca zamieszanie ŚNIEZKA GRUNT nie wniknął w nie. w niedalekiej perspektywie profilaktycznie pomaluję nowe ściany po raz trzeci. 
> 
> powodzenia dla pozostałych


witam ponownie
niestety po dwukrotnym malowaniu tikurillą kwaśny zapach z powrotem nasila się, tak więc odradzam tą metodę. pomogła na jakieś 2 tygodnie.
przed ostatecznym rozwiązaniem jakim jest zdemolowanie obecnego stanu poprzez demontaż płyt gk, zamontowanie nowych płyt gk, ponowny montaż instalacji elektrycznej, gipsowanie i na końcu malowanie, zastosowałem się do rady znajomego i:
zagruntowałem dwukrotnie ściany gruntem Ceresit CT 17, i przyznam że przez 3 dni było dużo lepiej, ciężko powiedzieć  czy to by wystarczyło na dłuższą metę.
po 3 dniach od zagruntowania pomalowałem ściany alkali resistant sealer (5l cena 434zł).
muszę przyznać że w trakcie malowania i kilka godzin po czuć bardzo intensywny zapach rozpuszczalnika. po malowaniu opuściłem mieszkanie na dwa dni. po powrocie zapach rozpuszczalnika określę jako wyczuwalny lecz nie jest uciążliwy. dużo zależy od grubości nakładanej warstwy, tam gdzie nałożyłem więcej zapach jest wciąż intensywniejszy. w odniesieniu do kwaśnego zapachu do chwili obecnej nie wyczuwam go. 
za jakiś tydzień będę malował ściany ponownie białą tikurillą, bo alkali resistant sealer ma lekko żółtawy kolor, oczywiście jeśli kwaśny zapach nie powróci.
zdam relację  za tydzień o postępach i zapachach.
pozdro

----------


## skurcz

Witajcie , niestety mam ten sam problem , czy ktoś z Was próbował tego gruntu ??
http://www.budtrade.pl/chemia-budowl...per-1-kg/11256 
pozdrawiam Marcin

----------


## olalee

czekam na wieści po tygodniu

u nas po nocy kiedy są zasłonięte rolety jest chyba lepiej w dzień gorzej, chciałabym, żeby ktoś przyszedł i ocenił ten zapach 

obawiam się tylko, ze nakładanie coraz większej ilości gruntów może pogorszyć stan, ze wszystko zacznie się "gotować" pod spodem?

----------


## skurcz

Może i masz rację , ja ma problem bo pokój dziecka żona malowała kilkoma farbami różnych producentów , bardzo dużo się przy tym napracowała i wygląda to tak :
Śnieżka Barwy Natury - żółta i niebieska - smród kocim moczem , Śnieżka Barwy Natury - czerwona - żadnego zapachu , Nobiles - zielona żadnego zapachu , Decoral - szara żadnego zapachu , Dulux - pomarańczowa żadnego zapachu . Najgorsze jest to że żółtą śnieżką jest najwięcej . Wg mnie to jakaś paranoja że ta farba jest w sprzedaży !! 
Poza tym producent nie podaje rozwiązania tego problemu - to niedopuszczalne !!! 
P.S: Dla testu w sobotę (25-04) zamalowałem jeden pasek żółty na czerwono nie śmierdzącą Śnieżką , dziś to wąchałem -brak zapachu. Dziś ten żółty zamaluję Duluxem żółtym zdam raport jak wyjdzie .
Pozdrawiam 
Marcin.

----------


## olalee

wchodzę do domu i wącham wszystkie ściany - jakaś paranoja, wydaje mi się, że jak wczoraj było ciepło i sucho zapach nie był intensywniejszy, nie wiem czy to te kocie siki, nie umiem już określić zapachu

----------


## asia12

miałam ten sam problem, zgłaszała do producenta farby, konsultowałam z instytutem farb i lakierów, poradzono ze farba musiała zawierac tzw. ulepszacz,
który będzie się ulatniał powodując "smród"  /kocie siki/, a to ich zdaniem miało potrwac nawet do 2 lat.
W moim przypadku trwało prawie 3 lata, mimo bardzo intensywnego wietrzenia /dom jednorodzinny, zatem mogłam wietrzyc rowniez 
intensywnie szerokimi drzwiami/.Szczególnie smierdziało przy wyzszych temperaturach, latem, a podczas wietrzenia nawet intesywniej.
Szczęsliwie koniec problemu...

----------


## Jakuboski

jak rozwiazałas problem

----------


## fotohobby

Zapewne sam sie rozwiązał, w końcu nic nie trwa wiecznie

----------


## olalee

Asia napisała, ze trwało prawie 3 lata...nie no po 3 latach to pewnie będzie trzeba powtórnie malować pewnie wpadnę w jakąs fobie i bede bała sie malowania

u nas jeszcze nie mieszkamy "pocieszam" się jeszcze, że może jak zamieszkamy dom przejdzie zapachami gotowania itp.

----------


## KropQ

Przeżywam ten sam koszmar. Od 2 miesięcy męczy mnie ten sam smród.Ściany zagruntowane Śnieżką.Oczywiście najpierw podejrzewaliśmy, że pod naszą nieobecność wszedł kot i gdzieś narobił, ale nie umiałam zlokalizować źródła. Co kilka dni spryskiwałam ściany czymś nowym: środek odgrzybiający, ocet z wodą, płyn do mycia szyb.... nic nie pomaga. A ja tak bardzo jestem wrażliwa na zapachy. 
Czy naprawdę będę musiała męczyć we własnym domu 3 lata zanim zapach samoistnie nie przejdzie????
To jakiś koszmar. Najgorzej oczywiście w ciepłe słoneczne dni. Ściany pod wpływem ciepła wpadają w dziki szał i śmierdzą nie do opisania.
Jak mieszkać w tak cuchnącym domu??? 

Bardzo chętnie dołączę się do zbiorowego pozwu.

----------


## olalee

ja też jestem bardzo wrażliwa na zapachy, od razu nos szczypie oczy, przeszkadza mi zapach nowych mebli itp.

KropQ czy u Was śmierdzią ściany nie do opisania jak się przystawi nos czy ogólnie smród nie do opisania będąc w pomieszczeniach? zamierzasz coś z tym zrobić? u mnie ludzie wchodząc do domu twierdzą, że aż tak nie śmierdzi

----------


## KropQ

W niektórych miejscach ściany śmierdzą i po przyłożeniu nosa czuć, że to to, a w innych miejscach po prostu "zawiewa smrodem"
Właśnie wróciłam z budowy, jest słońce więc od razu na wejściu zostałam przywitana odorem.
Od razu zadzwoniłam na Infolinię Pani skierowała mnie do działu gwarancji - telefon nie działa. Potem podała mi tel do działu reklamacji - i wiecie co?Tez nie działa.... No niezłe jaja! Podobno dziś po prostu mają telefoniczną awarię.

Składam reklamację przez internet, przede wszystkim chcę wiedzieć dlaczego śmierdzi, czy to jakaś reakcja? i jak to usunąć.
Nie wytrzymam 3 lata z takim smrodem, szybciej zwariuje!

----------


## pegi59

Witajcie. Mam ten sam problem. Cały dom dwupietrowy wymalowany snieżką grunt. Okropny smród, na początku kwaśny, teraz jakby ostry, chemiczny. Na początku myśleliśmy, że to kwestia połączenia gruntu i farby nawierzchniowej dulux, ale cześć pokoi została zagruntowana tylko śniezką i też śmierdzi. Na infolinii mówią, że nie spotkali się z czymś takim wcześniej. taaak jasne. Pan doradził aby ściany przemyć roztworem vanisha. Na moje pytanie czy to jest bezpieczne dla zdrowia przy takim metrażu i kto wytrzyma malowanie tym vanishem zapadła cisza.  Zgłosiłam reklamację ale tak jak u reszty pewnie mnie też  zbyją, bo już usłyszałam, ze trzeba uzywać produktów jednej firmy.

----------


## pegi59

Mam jeszcze pytanie do osób, które malowały po tym gruncie farba nawierzchniową, po ilu dniach nakładaliscie kolor?  U nas sciany stały zagruntowane ok 2 miesięcy ale jeden pokój zagruntowalismy i pomalowaliśmy  moze dwa, trzy dni później. Do tego pokoju praktycznie nie dochodzi słońce i on nie smierdzi wcale. Może ten grunt musi być szybko pokryty farbą nawierzchniową, bo inaczej po prostu się psuje jak się go nasłoneczni. sama juz nie wiem. Az odechciewa się przeprowadzki  :sad:

----------


## olalee

u nas to samo, niektóre ściany bardziej śmierdzą a ogólnie wszędzie unosi się zapach, wczoraj przywieźli meble do kuchni zapach lakieru frontów tuszuje zapach farby

----------


## Rom-Kon

Co tu jest grane? Większość którym to śmierdzi to jedno-dwu postowcy... coś mi tu śmierdzi i to nie jest farba...

----------


## pegi59

Czyzby odezwal sie obronca sniezki? Zapraszam rowniez do siebie. Plakac sie tylko chce. Sniezka wszystko olewa i nie uznaje reklamacji a ja wlozylam cale oszczednosi swojego zycia w ten dom a tam sie nie da usiedziec.   Jak mam skuc wszystkie sciany i sufity do tynku? Recznie? Na ekipe mnie juz nie stac.

----------


## olalee

> Czyzby odezwal sie obronca sniezki? Zapraszam rowniez do siebie. Plakac sie tylko chce. Sniezka wszystko olewa i nie uznaje reklamacji a ja wlozylam cale oszczednosi swojego zycia w ten dom a tam sie nie da usiedziec.   Jak mam skuc wszystkie sciany i sufity do tynku? Recznie? Na ekipe mnie juz nie stac.


masz rację, że płakać się chce, wszystko się robi, żeby zamieszkać a niestety tylko nerwy biorą w takim domu, w domu przede wszystkim powinno czuć się bezpiecznie a ja w tym smrodzie tak się nie czuje

----------


## CzarnyIwan

Rom, u mnie po akcji z farfoclami za namową wykonawcy zdecydowałem sie na śnieżkę. Trochę dawało po malowaniu i nadal zapach się otrzymuje ale jak na mój nos nie jest to aż tak uciążliwe. Oczywiście po lekturze tego tematu miałem kilka dni obtarty nos od wąchania ścian :wink: .

----------


## anna2929

> Witajcie. Mam ten sam problem. Cały dom dwupietrowy wymalowany snieżką grunt. Okropny smród, na początku kwaśny, teraz jakby ostry, chemiczny. Na początku myśleliśmy, że to kwestia połączenia gruntu i farby nawierzchniowej dulux, ale cześć pokoi została zagruntowana tylko śniezką i też śmierdzi. Na infolinii mówią, że nie spotkali się z czymś takim wcześniej. taaak jasne. Pan doradził aby ściany przemyć roztworem vanisha. Na moje pytanie czy to jest bezpieczne dla zdrowia przy takim metrażu i kto wytrzyma malowanie tym vanishem zapadła cisza.  Zgłosiłam reklamację ale tak jak u reszty pewnie mnie też  zbyją, bo już usłyszałam, ze trzeba uzywać produktów jednej firmy.


Kłamią. Spotkali się wcześniej, bo ja mam ściany tylko zagruntowane śnieżką i śmierdzą. Dzwoniłam do nich kilka tygodni temu i też mówili, że nie spotkali się z czymś takim wcześniej.

----------


## anna2929

I podobnie jakby Państwa parter, który był pomalowany od razu duluxem i dekoralem nie śmierdzi. Zasmrodziło się całe poddasze, które stało tylko zagruntowane.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czyzby odezwal sie obronca sniezki? Zapraszam rowniez do siebie. Plakac sie tylko chce. Sniezka wszystko olewa i nie uznaje reklamacji a ja wlozylam cale oszczednosi swojego zycia w ten dom a tam sie nie da usiedziec.   Jak mam skuc wszystkie sciany i sufity do tynku? Recznie? Na ekipe mnie juz nie stac.


Jakbyś poczytał (poczytała?) moje posty w innych tematach to to byś wiedział (wiedziała?) że wszystko- wszytkim ale śnieżki to ja nawet patykiem nie tykam. Uważam że ten kisiel jest marnej jakości farbą za dosyć spore pieniądze ale dobrze reklamowaną i przez to popularną. 

A co do obtartych nosów... no cóż... owczy pęd? Psychologia tłumu? Może ja też powącham trochę ścian chociaż nigdy śnieżki nie widziały... jak wszyscy to robią to czemu nie ja? Dobra... tylko utworzę nowe konto bo na tym przecież takich bzdur nie będę wypisywać  :wink:

----------


## macimarcz

> Jakbyś poczytał (poczytała?) moje posty w innych tematach to to byś wiedział (wiedziała?) że wszystko- wszytkim ale śnieżki to ja nawet patykiem nie tykam. Uważam że ten kisiel jest marnej jakości farbą za dosyć spore pieniądze ale dobrze reklamowaną i przez to popularną. 
> 
> A co do obtartych nosów... no cóż... owczy pęd? Psychologia tłumu? Może ja też powącham trochę ścian chociaż nigdy śnieżki nie widziały... jak wszyscy to robią to czemu nie ja? Dobra... tylko utworzę nowe konto bo na tym przecież takich bzdur nie będę wypisywać


Rom-Kon
Dzięki za takie rady.
Żartów na tym forum nie potrzebuję.
Piszący o kwaśnym smrodzie  w tym poście szukają pomocy.
Jak masz coś do zaproponowania poza generalnym remontem to chętnie poczytam.

----------


## pegi59

Ja mam wrażenie, że ten grunt reaguje pod wpływem wilgoci i słońca. Jeśli szybko się go pokryje farbą nawierzchniową  to zapachu nie wydziela....

----------


## KropQ

Rom-Kon nie zostałeś dotknięty problemem, to lepiej zamilcz, bo Twoje komentarze tylko drażnią.
W sierpniu planuje wprowadzić się do domu, a wali w nim tak, że zamiast cieszyć się postępami - sama obecność w domu mnie przygnębia.

Vanish niestety nie działa, śmierdzi nim kilka dni, po czym zapach kociego moczu znowu wraca.
Wczoraj odwiedził mnie tynkarz (tynki cementowo-wapienne) i powiedział, że nigdy się z czymś takim nie spotkał, a tynkuje 22 lata.
Poradził by wietrzyć jak najwięcej, bo to wilgoć.... co robić?... będę wietrzyć (chociaż tynki mam już pół roku)
Dziś zakupiłam też 5 pochłaniaczy wilgoci  (jakaś chemia w tabletkach) wstawię do jednego pokoju i sprawdzę...
Szukam sposobu.

Telefon w reklamacjach Śnieżki nadal nie działa.

----------


## pegi59

No ciekawe. Słońce świeci smród ze ścian leci, więc pewnie reklamacja za reklamacją to i telefon wyłączony. Może ktoś z doświadczonych chłopaków mi podpowie jak szybko za pomocą rąk własnych i meża skuć to wszystko ze ścian... 120 metrowy dom. Jak sobie poradzić z sufitami? Toż to ręce odpadną. My zastanawialiśmy się nad ozonowaniem, ale jak się dowiadywaliśmy koszt ok. 2 tys. zł za tydzień i nie są przekonani czy ten smród zniknie. Odżałowałabym te 2tys. gdybym wiedziała, że to pomoże, ale boję się, że to tylko wwalimy pieniądze w błoto.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No nie dziwię się że moje komentarze drażnią. Oczywiście drażnią takich bywalców tego forum jak pegi59 (5 postów) czy też kropQ (aż 3 posty!)
Macimarcz a Ty jeszcze nie wykończyłeś swojego domu od 2006r? To może grzyb ze starości a nie smród z farby?

...nadal mi tu śmierdzi. Teraz coraz bardziej. Trollami mi śmierdzi!   :big tongue:  Kto finansuje ten czarny "pijar"?  :WTF: 

edit: Ostatni post Macimarcz z 2006r dotyczący pieca a teraz po prawie 10 latach nagle się obudził? Ciekawe... 




> 2 funkcyjny z zasobnikiem i recyrkulacją - będzie cacy

----------


## fotohobby

Rom-Kon jak masz tak pisać, to weź się stąd strać.

Mam ściany zagruntowane Śnieżką i choć u mnie wydzielają zapach nieznaczny (ale mam WM, - nie otwieram okien, wpuszczając większą ilość wilgoci).
Ale potwierdzam, że fa farba jest niestabilna pod wpływem wilgoci - wystarczy chuchnąć na ścianę i zapach nabiera intensywności

----------


## anna2929

Fofohobby jakiej firmy masz farbę kolorową na gruncie śnieżki we wspomnianych dwóch sypialniach i korytarzu?

----------


## fotohobby

Mam dwa pokoje, które w styczniu w 100% wymalowałem gruntem Śnieżki, w pozostałych pomieszczeniach tylko ściany, sufity zagruntowałem tam Beckersem.
Z tych dwóch pomieszczeń jedno stoi od stycznia z tą Śnieżką, drugie dwa tygodnie temu przemalowałem gruntem Beckersa (ściany i sufit).
Jeśli nie otwieram okien, a wentyluję tylko przez WM, to w pierwszym pomieszczeniu zapach jest praktycznie niewyczuwalny, w drugim trochę mocniejszy, ale słabnie z dnia, na dzień.
W pozostałych pomieszczeniach (póki co tylko Śnieżka na ścianach) nic nie czuć, niezależnie od tego, czy okna są tam otwarte, czy zamknięte.

Malować zamierzam Beckersem, lub Caparolem z mieszalnika.

----------


## jajmar

> Co tu jest grane? Większość którym to śmierdzi to jedno-dwu postowcy... coś mi tu śmierdzi i to nie jest farba...


Masz rację obserwuje watek od początku pisałem już podobnie jak Ty 




> To co tu czytam zaczyna mi przypominać nagonkę na firmę i produkt.  
> Jeden ma 25 postów z czego w 14 krytykuje farbę, niby grzeje w domu ale zmiana temp na zewnątrz powoduje zwiększenie/zmniejszenie smrodu , jakim cudem ? Temperatura wewnątrz powinna być w miarę podobna. Co powoduje zmianę zapachu ?  
> Kolejna osoba ma 9 postów z czego w 9 krytukuje farbę. Po 3,5 roku zaczęło śmierdzieć. Chemikiem nie jestem ale po takim okresie to największy syf wywietrzeje, a co dopiero cienka warstwa farby. 
> Kolejna osoba pisała że śmierdzi ale okazało się ze ma inny grunt i inna farbę niż wyżej wspomniani i jakoś zamilkła. 
> 
> Ktoś chce wprowadzić nowy grunt na rynek ?


Mam takie przemyślenie , gówno śmierdzi tydzień może dwa a ma sporą grubość farba na ścianie o grubości poniżej milimetra śmierdzi 3 lata i dalej czuć. Jakim cudem?

----------


## Lukepiper

Witam
Wczoraj szlifierka renowacyjna jechałem wszystko do tynku gipsowego tak na trzy mm w tynk
Zagruntowalen tytanem i na to polozylem tynk goldband 
Teraz schnie i w następnym tygodnu  gipsowanie i malowanie
To jedyne wyjście!!
Odpowiedzcie sobie na pytanie czy hak cos weszło w reakcje chemiczna to czyn byście to nie malowali to nic nie pomoże!!
Tez płakałem jak zrywalem a zadyma od szlifierki straszna ale ręcznie to powodzenia życzę!
Pierwszy raz spotkałem sue zeby cos taj smierdzialo długo
Czasami grunt śmierdział jak był z woda zmieszany i stał gdzieś w słońcu ale nawet po wymal

----------


## Lukepiper

Po wymalowaniu śmierdział i przestał po paru dniach.
Jak skończę renowacje scian to dam znać czy pozbyłem sie zapachu

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Witam
> Wczoraj szlifierka renowacyjna jechałem wszystko do tynku gipsowego tak na trzy mm w tynk
> Zagruntowalen tytanem i na to polozylem tynk goldband 
> Teraz schnie i w następnym tygodnu  gipsowanie i malowanie
> To jedyne wyjście!!
> Odpowiedzcie sobie na pytanie czy hak cos weszło w reakcje chemiczna to czyn byście to nie malowali to nic nie pomoże!!
> Tez płakałem jak zrywalem a zadyma od szlifierki straszna ale ręcznie to powodzenia życzę!
> Pierwszy raz spotkałem sue zeby cos taj smierdzialo długo
> Czasami grunt śmierdział jak był z woda zmieszany i stał gdzieś w słońcu ale nawet po wymal


Gratuluję szybkości prac! Wczoraj szlifowanie na 3mm w ścianę + gruntowanie + nałożenie goldbandu. I to wszytko wczoraj! Czyli jednego dnia! Chętnie szanownego Pana zatrudnię u siebie... taka wydajność...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Masz rację obserwuje watek od początku pisałem już podobnie jak Ty 
> 
> 
> 
> Mam takie przemyślenie , gówno śmierdzi tydzień może dwa a ma sporą grubość farba na ścianie o grubości poniżej milimetra śmierdzi 3 lata i dalej czuć. Jakim cudem?


...a najlepszy jest *macimarcz.* Siedział sobie nieborak w uśpieniu przez prawie 10lat i dopiero teraz wyskoczył jak filip z konopi że mu farba śmierdzi! Dziesięć lat temu (ostatni jego post) wybierał piec do domu... teraz dopiero gruntował ściany... Trzymam kciuki za Kolegę byś się wreszcie wprowadził do swojego domu!

----------


## maciek.wrc

Ja malowałem około listopada 2014 - też było zimno to był spokój, a zrobiło się cieplej, to zaczęło śmierdzieć. Nie będę udowadniał, że nie jestem wielbłądem - już za długo na infolinii śnieżki to robiłem. Na innych forach też mi ludzie wmawiali że mam kota, a nie wiem o tym i on mi do farby nasikał. Może nie jest problemem grunt śnieżki, ale sposób jego przechowywania w sklepie. Cholera wie - teraz nikt do tego nie dojdzie. 
Co do "jedno-postowców" - a co się dziwicie? Ja napisałem pierwszy 20.10.2014 (inne forum), czyli kilka tyg. od malowania. Po co mam pisać na forach budowlanych jeśli nie mam żadnych problemów? Malowałem dziesiątki razy i nigdy nie śmierdziało. Śnieżką zresztą też. Raz pomalowałem i jest problem, to szukam pomocy. Czemu od razu padają oskarżenia o nagonkę na firmę itp? W tym kraju to nigdy normalnie nie będzie przy takim podejściu. Ja równie dobrze mogę napisać, że Śnieżka płaci innym użytkownikom za wyśmiewanie problemu i zamiatanie go pod dywan. Na jedno wyjdzie. Problem jest realny, poruszany na wielu forach, w tym na zagranicznych i nie dotyczy tylko Śnieżki. Po prostu coś czasem jest w tych farbach i w sprzyjających warunkach śmierdzi niemiłosiernie - kto nie został tym smrodem doświadczony, to nie ma nawet pojęcia jakie to uciążliwe.

----------


## KropQ

Ja juz nawet nie komentuje tych "detektywow",którzy tylko zaśmiecaja nasz watek...

Wracając do tematu rodzice polecili mi spryskać ściany  denaturatem  ... nie wiem czy nie zostaną różowe plamy.Chyba zaryzykuję jeden mniejszy pokój. ..

----------


## macimarcz

> No nie dziwię się że moje komentarze drażnią. Oczywiście drażnią takich bywalców tego forum jak pegi59 (5 postów) czy też kropQ (aż 3 posty!)
> Macimarcz a Ty jeszcze nie wykończyłeś swojego domu od 2006r? To może grzyb ze starości a nie smród z farby?
> 
> ...nadal mi tu śmierdzi. Teraz coraz bardziej. Trollami mi śmierdzi!   Kto finansuje ten czarny "pijar"? 
> 
> edit: Ostatni post Macimarcz z 2006r dotyczący pieca a teraz po prawie 10 latach nagle się obudził? Ciekawe...





> ...a najlepszy jest *macimarcz.* Siedział sobie nieborak w uśpieniu przez prawie 10lat i dopiero teraz wyskoczył jak filip z konopi że mu farba śmierdzi! Dziesięć lat temu (ostatni jego post) wybierał piec do domu... teraz dopiero gruntował ściany... Trzymam kciuki za Kolegę byś się wreszcie wprowadził do swojego domu!



Rom-Kon 
nieboraku nie ogarniasz że można w kilku nieruchomościach funkcjonować? może czas poszerzyć horyzonty myślowe, chyba że za ciasny pióropuszek na skroniach nie pozwala  :big grin: 
dom stoi jak stał i z nim wszystko ok, tam był grunt henkla i biały bondex.
w obecnie opisywanej nieruchomości dałem się namówić wykonawcom ścian i gładzi na malowanie śnieżką grunt.
tak więc chyba wszystko jasne.

wracając do meritum, półtora tygodnia od malowania alkali resistant sealer (ARS), kwaśnego zapachu nie wyczuwam, zapach ARS coraz mniej wyczuwalny. jesli kwaśny zapach nie powróci, nałożę tikurilla white, mając nadzieję że to koniec przygody. 
czuwaj!

----------


## pegi59

Czytaliście to? http://pytanieomieszkanie.pl/problem...lowanie-scian/

Tylko po tej farbie to ze ściany plastik będzie  :sad:

----------


## olalee

macimarcz proszę informuj  jak długo będzie czuć ten ARS

----------


## CzarnyIwan

> Ja juz nawet nie komentuje tych "detektywow",którzy tylko zaśmiecaja nasz watek...
> 
> Wracając do tematu rodzice polecili mi spryskać ściany  denaturatem  ... nie wiem czy nie zostaną różowe plamy.Chyba zaryzykuję jeden mniejszy pokój. ..


Nie dodali że najpierw trzeba przesączyć przez chleb... :big lol:

----------


## sokratis

Ja przeczytałem na innym forum, że w ogóle do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych nie powinno się używać farby lateksowej, ponieważ jest to farba, przez którą ściana nie oddycha. Po użyciu gruntu Dekorala też użyłem farby lateksowej - efekt końcowy tak jak u nas. Mnie wygląda na to, że smród jest bardziej spowodowany farbą zewnętrzną aniżeli gruntem.

----------


## maciek.wrc

Ni jedno, ni drugie Sokratesie. Dulux na ścianie mi przez 5 lat nie śmierdział, grunt Śnieżki w puszce też nie, ale po nałożeniu Śnieżki na Duluxa zrobił się kwas. Na wakacjach będę mieć trochę czasu to zerwę to do gruntu, potraktuje jakimś utleniaczem i zrobię jeszcze raz unigruntem czy innym znanym od lat specyfikiem, a na koniec położę jakąś lepszą farbę. Lepszą czyli z mniejszym LZO/LSO, bo tak na prawdę, czy lateks czy emulsja to już od lat nie ma znaczenia - różni się w dotyku i obsłudze, a jedno i drugie pozwala ścianie oddychać, bo lateksu w nich nie ma od ponad 20 lat (takie normy, bo uczulał).

----------


## KropQ

> Ja przeczytałem na innym forum, że w ogóle do pomieszczeń mieszkalnych nie powinno się używać farby lateksowej, ponieważ jest to farba, przez którą ściana nie oddycha. Po użyciu gruntu Dekorala też użyłem farby lateksowej - efekt końcowy tak jak u nas. Mnie wygląda na to, że smród jest bardziej spowodowany farbą zewnętrzną aniżeli gruntem.


To nie to Sokratis,  bo ja nie mam jeszcze farby zewnętrznej tylko sam grunt sniezki na ścianach.
I cały czas śmierdzi. ...

----------


## KropQ

> Czytaliście to? http://pytanieomieszkanie.pl/problem...lowanie-scian/
> 
> Tylko po tej farbie to ze ściany plastik będzie


Czy ktoś z Was tego próbował?

----------


## maariusz535

ja tez mam ten sam problem,myslalem ze to panele ale jednak sciany,na tynk pomalowalem tytan grunt na to gladz mastermasa na gladz podklad sniezki i farba sniezki,dwa miesiace po pomalowaniu i nadal smierdzi i wietrzenie nic nie daje,chcialem robic drugi pokoj ale sie obawiam ze i w nastepnym bedzie to samo,czy ja cos spiepszylem czy to wina gruntu czy farby,

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ni jedno, ni drugie Sokratesie. Dulux na ścianie mi przez 5 lat nie śmierdział, grunt Śnieżki w puszce też nie, ale po nałożeniu Śnieżki na Duluxa zrobił się kwas. Na wakacjach będę mieć trochę czasu to zerwę to do gruntu, potraktuje jakimś utleniaczem i zrobię jeszcze raz unigruntem czy innym znanym od lat specyfikiem, a na koniec położę jakąś lepszą farbę. Lepszą czyli z mniejszym LZO/LSO, bo tak na prawdę, czy lateks czy emulsja to już od lat nie ma znaczenia - różni się w dotyku i obsłudze, a jedno i drugie pozwala ścianie oddychać, bo lateksu w nich nie ma od ponad 20 lat (takie normy, bo uczulał).


A możesz mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego nałożyłeś farbę gruntującą - podkładową  na ściany uprzednio pomalowane farbami wierzchnimi? Jaki to miało cel?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Czy ktoś z Was tego próbował?


Prawdopodobnie (bo konkretnie tego produktu nie znam) jest to emalia alkidowa. Inne firmy robią identyczne ale pod różnymi nazwami. Jest to farba rozpuszczalnikowa - rozcieńczalnik EKO 1. Bardzo dobra na plamy które wychodzą po malowaniu farbami emulsyjnymi. Ja stosowałem  na zacieki, ślad po bułce przyklejonej do ściany - oczywiście masłem do ściany  :wink:  - na ściany pomalowane kredkami świecowymi, ścianę ubrudzoną przez psa przy jego legowisku itp.  Emalia alkidowa to ogniwo pośrednie pomiędzy farbą emulsyjną a olejną.

edit: doczytałem się że jest to jednak farba akrylowa a nie alkidowa. Ciekawe jak poradzi sobie z tłuszczem?

----------


## KropQ

Ale ja nie mam żadnych plam ni tłuszczu tylko śmierdzące ściany!

----------


## Rom-Kon

> http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,796,98082731,,farba_Luxens_z_Leroy_Merlin_smierd  zi.html?v=2
> 
> 
> Oj nie pierwsi i nie ostatni jak widać....
> 
> Nie do końca jasna jest przyczyna - prawdopodobnie chodzi o stabilizację spoiwa amoniakiem. Co ciekawe w kubełku nie śmierdzi. 
> 
> Wietrzyć. Tak ze 3 tygodnie. Problem znika i nie powraca.


To jest wypowiedź chemika a do tego technologa i producenta farb... 

"Wietrzyć. Tak ze 3 tygodnie. Problem znika i nie powraca"

I pewnie nie powraca. Za to ktoś stwierdził że można dorobić zły PR no i się zaczęło... są tu tacy desperaci że jednego dnia szlifują ściany na 3mm w głąb, gruntują i nakładają goldband... Mr. Hurricane...  że nie wspomnę znów zmartwychwstania po 10 latach...

Przed wpisami w tym wątku skontaktujcie się z działem technicznym swojej firmy bo na tak specjalistycznym Forum trollić trzeba umieć.

----------


## jacek.zoo

> To jest wypowiedź chemika a do tego technologa i producenta farb... 
> 
> "Wietrzyć. Tak ze 3 tygodnie. Problem znika i nie powraca"
> 
> I pewnie nie powraca. Za to ktoś stwierdził że można dorobić zły PR no i się zaczęło... są tu tacy desperaci że jednego dnia szlifują ściany na 3mm w głąb, gruntują i nakładają goldband... Mr. Hurricane...  że nie wspomnę znów zmartwychwstania po 10 latach...
> 
> Przed wpisami w tym wątku skontaktujcie się z działem technicznym swojej firmy bo na tak specjalistycznym Forum trollić trzeba umieć.


i najciekawsze że prawie każdy od tych śmierdzących ścian ma żone w ciązy albo z dzidziusiem. a druga ciekawostka, że ogólnie od 2 do 6 strony wątku każdy na ratunek malował tikurila czy jakos tak sie to pisze  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

I nic to nie dało, wiec wniosek taki, ze nie warto malować tikkurilą  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Czyli jaka konkluzja? Że śmierdzi! Najpierw śmierdzi farba - pewnie dodali jakieś tanie g...  ale po pewnym czasie przestaje śmierdzieć farba (no bo ile może śmierdzieć 1/10mm grubości) a zaczynają śmierdzieć Trolle! I to jest właśnie ten smród którego nie można znieść!

----------


## maariusz535

a moze zamiast zasmiecac przez nie ktorych uzytkownikow forum glupimi odpowiedziami moze w koncu ktos napisze co z tym zrobic,nie po to robilem pokoj zeby teraz w nim capialo,czy jak usune farbe razem z gladzia pozostawiajac tynk i poloze na nowo gladz i pomaluje farba innego producenta to problem zginie?wiem ze to koszta ale probowal to ktos?

----------


## jajmar

> i najciekawsze że prawie każdy od tych śmierdzących ścian ma żone w ciązy


Obstawaniem kolejne działanie gruntu śnieżki, ten grunt likwiduje antykoncepcję, stąd te ciąże.

----------


## coulignon

Swoja droga agencja reklamowa z którą współpracuję ma usługi ma w ofercie usługi białego i czarnego PR w mediach społecznościowych. W sumie nie jest to droga kampania. 
Mam kolegę który pracuje u jednego z czołowych producentów AGD. Wypuszczali na rynek nową linie pralek. W ciagu kilku miesiecy pojawiły się w sieci setki negatywnych opinii w tonie mniej więcej takim "straszne gówno, już trzeci raz naprawiam na gwarancji. A co bedzie jak gwarancja się skończy??" Cos ich tknęło i sprawdzili ile mają zgłoszeń serwisowych . Było jedno lub 2. Sprawa skończyła się w prokuraturze. Wiem że znaleźli agencję PR która była zleceniobiorcą kampanii.  Ale nie wiam jaki był skutek tych działań. 

Jako producent farb jestem najmniej zainteresowany obroną moich konkurentów. Ale drodzy "czytacze" tego tematu, miejcie na uwadze powyższą historię. 
Trolle z żonami w ciąży - czas by urodziły i teraz bójcie się o swoje dzieci. Takie to ckliwe.

----------


## KropQ

Wszystkich niedowiarków i "detektywów" zapraszam do siebie. 
Szczególnie w słoneczny dzień - wali najbardziej.
Poczujecie to przestaniecie wypisywać te wszystkie wyśmiewajki i podejrzliwianki o reklame czy PR.
To dla mnie nie są żarty. Akurat to że zapach nie jest niebezpieczny już wiem, w ciąży tez nie jestem, ale do sierpnia muszę się wprowadzić, a wietrzenie nic nie daje. Mieszkać w domu, w którym po prostu śmierdzi kocim moczem, przyznajcie sami, raczej kiepsko.

Dla zainteresowanych mam spryskany jeden pokój denaturatem (nie lada wyzwanie) - na razie wali w nim jak z gorzelni, dam znać za kilka dni czy smrodek zabija.

----------


## maariusz535

ja mam pytanie do budowlancow,moze ja cos zle zrobilem i dlatego mi smierdzi,mieszkanie ok35letnie,stare tynki,malowane nie raz,zerwalem w tym roky stare farby prawie do golego tynku zerwalem w pokoju bo w niektorych miejscach zxostala farba,pomalowalem tytan grunt,na to gladz gotowa master masa,na to grunt sniezki i za dwa dni farba sniezki,czy wszystko tak jak powinienem?bo moze to ja zle cos zrobilem i mi smierdzi ciagle

----------


## Rom-Kon

Moderatorze a może zamiast usuwać mój wpis - typowo trollowy, nie zaprzeczam - to może sprawdziłbyś parę kont odnośnie logowania? Macie przecież możliwości - ip, ciasteczka, mac adres. No chyba że komuś jest to na rękę...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ja mam pytanie do budowlancow,moze ja cos zle zrobilem i dlatego mi smierdzi,mieszkanie ok35letnie,stare tynki,malowane nie raz,zerwalem w tym roky stare farby prawie do golego tynku zerwalem w pokoju bo w niektorych miejscach zxostala farba,pomalowalem tytan grunt,na to gladz gotowa master masa,na to grunt sniezki i za dwa dni farba sniezki,czy wszystko tak jak powinienem?bo moze to ja zle cos zrobilem i mi smierdzi ciagle


Zrobiłeś wszystko tak jak należy. Prawdopodobnie jakaś partia farby była wadliwa - jak pisał Coulngnon - i właśnie ona śmierdzi amoniakiem. Trzeba niestety przeczekać aż wywietrzeje. Wiadomo że w zależności od warunków u jednych będzie to szybciej a u innych dłużej śmierdziało. Farba olejna też musi "wywietrzyć się" i nikt z tego problemu nie robi. Zamiast siać panikę po prostu trzeba przeczekać. ...a przy okazji dobrze widać że podstawą jest dobra wentylacja. A jeśli wentylacja to tylko mechaniczna bo inna w budynkach niskich- parterowych z poddaszem  - inna niż mechaniczna nie działa.

----------


## finlandia

> Wszystkich niedowiarków i "detektywów" zapraszam do siebie. 
> ...


Skąd jesteś? Ja bym chętnie się przekonał na własny nos.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Ciekaw jestem czy doczekamy się odpowiedzi?
Śnieżką mam zagruntowane prawie 900m2 ścian i sufitów
I zastanawiam się o jakim smrodzie w wątku jest mowa?
No chyba, że po pomalowaniu kolorem cos się wykluje.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Dla zainteresowanych mam spryskany jeden pokój denaturatem (nie lada wyzwanie) - na razie wali w nim jak z gorzelni, dam znać za kilka dni czy smrodek zabija.


Moje gratulacje! Pokój przestał śmierdzieć moczem! To nic że zaczął śmierdzieć denaturatem ale przynajmniej nie moczem! A przecież o to chodziło!

...ludzie to mają pomysły  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ciekaw jestem czy doczekamy się odpowiedzi?
> Śnieżką mam zagruntowane prawie 900m2 ścian i sufitów
> I zastanawiam się o jakim smrodzie w wątku jest mowa?
> No chyba, że po pomalowaniu kolorem cos się wykluje.


Ja nie neguję że z tym smrodem coś jest na rzeczy. Pewnie jakaś partia wyszła z błędem. Swego czasu jak dobrze pamiętam Nobiles z Włocławka (kogucik!) wypuścił farbę bez jakiegoś składnika... no i robiła się kiszka. Więc takie sytuacje się zdarzają.  Kolego pewnie masz to szczęście że trafiłeś na partię dobrej farby - takiej jak zawsze była (jeśli śnieżkę grunt można uznać za dobrą - tu lepsze słowo to bez wady fabrycznej) więc nie popadaj w paranoję i nie ścieraj nosa na ścianie bo możesz rzeczywiście zacząć coś czuć... a wtedy leczenie może być długie i kosztowne   :wink:  Zresztą sam zobacz jak się wątek rozwinął. Paranoja to delikatne słowo w porównaniu z tym co ludzie zaczęli wyprawiać - opcja z denaturatem mnie powaliła i leżę do góry kołami!

ps. z tego co słyszałem to Nobiles Włocławek się zamknął i nie ma już kogucika  Motylek jeszcze niby istnieje ale czy to ten motylek z dawnych lat czyli śp. komuny? Pewnie tylko nazwa-marka produktu.

----------


## KropQ

> Skąd jesteś? Ja bym chętnie się przekonał na własny nos.


Warszawa, z Siedlec masz niedaleko...zapraszam

----------


## KropQ

> Moje gratulacje! Pokój przestał śmierdzieć moczem! To nic że zaczął śmierdzieć denaturatem ale przynajmniej nie moczem! A przecież o to chodziło!
> 
> ...ludzie to mają pomysły


Dokładnie, z dwojga złego wole denaturat  :smile:

----------


## pegi59

Niektorym bardzo przydalaby sie taka zona i dzieci, bo najwyrazniej nie maja co z czasem zrobic. Myślę że w pewnym wieku  czlowiek zaklada rodzine, a musze niektórych bocia przynosi. Do tychco podtruwaja watek proponuje zmienic temat rozmowy...
P.S. tez mam męża i dziecko i jest mi z tym dobrze

----------


## almarat

Mi się też zdarzyło, że po pomalowaniu kuchni grunt śmierdział ale już nie pamiętam co dokładnie wtedy daliśmy. Tak czasem bywa ot co

----------


## KropQ

Almarat, 
A długo śmierdział, pamiętasz?

----------


## maciek.wrc

> A możesz mi wytłumaczyć dlaczego nałożyłeś farbę gruntującą - podkładową  na ściany uprzednio pomalowane farbami wierzchnimi? Jaki to miało cel?


Jasne, że mogę, chociaż wyczuwam w twoim pytaniu trolową zaczepkę. Otóż, ryłem ścianę pod kable na kinkiety wyprowadzone z gniazdka przy podłodze, czyli spory kawałek. Uzupełniałem też inne ubytki, które szczególnie przy biurku wyglądały jak seria z kmu (w pokoju dziecięcym to norma - nawet na suficie były ślady po uderzaniach czymś). Było sporo naklejek po których też trzeba było trochę gipsu położyć i przetrzeć. Czy muszę pisać, że w takiej sytuacji należy zagruntować aby ujednolicić chłonność podłoża i związać luźne cząstki pozostałe po zacieraniu? Poza tym kolor zmieniany z ciemnego zielonego na jasny fiolet/róż, więc biały podkład nie zaszkodzi. 
Czy stary mądry indianin czuć satysfakcja z moja odpowiedź?  :wink: 
Wisi mi czy przyczyną jest grunt, stara farba, podłoże czy kot sikający do tacki z farbą. Śmierdzi i tyle, a ja chce się tego pozbyć.

----------


## KropQ

Witam wszystkich "skazanych na smródek". Wbrew przyśmiewkom Ron - Kona denaturat naprawdę działa. W połączeniu z ostrym wietrzeniem wydenaturowany pokój nie śmierdzi. Już 2 dni temu smrodek był nie wyczuwalny, ale nie chciałam pisać zbyt wcześnie. Wczoraj było słoneczne popołudnie, więc smrodek powinien potęgować, ale nie czułam zupełnie nic. Mam nadzieje, że nie wróci kiedy pomaluję ściany farbą.
W weekend będę "dezynfekować" salon  :wiggle:

----------


## fotohobby

A kiedy masz zamiar malować ?

----------


## gubik

Ciekawe jaką reakcję chemiczną zainicjował alkohol i co z tego wyszło?

----------


## KropQ

> A kiedy masz zamiar malować ?


Planuje malowanie w lipcu...

----------


## KropQ

> Ciekawe jaką reakcję chemiczną zainicjował alkohol i co z tego wyszło?


Czytałam że ten zapach to wynik reakcji biologicznej z bakteriami.
Może obecne w denaturacie substancje skażające czy rozpuszczalniki organiczne tak zadziałały niszcząco na te bakterie i zapach zniknął... 
Nie wiem grunt ze działa z czego niezmiernie się cieszę.

Pewnie teraz zostanę posądzona o promocję denaturatu  :cool:

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Jasne, że mogę, chociaż wyczuwam w twoim pytaniu trolową zaczepkę. Otóż, ryłem ścianę pod kable na kinkiety wyprowadzone z gniazdka przy podłodze, czyli spory kawałek. Uzupełniałem też inne ubytki, które szczególnie przy biurku wyglądały jak seria z kmu (w pokoju dziecięcym to norma - nawet na suficie były ślady po uderzaniach czymś). Było sporo naklejek po których też trzeba było trochę gipsu położyć i przetrzeć. Czy muszę pisać, że w takiej sytuacji należy zagruntować aby ujednolicić chłonność podłoża i związać luźne cząstki pozostałe po zacieraniu? Poza tym kolor zmieniany z ciemnego zielonego na jasny fiolet/róż, więc biały podkład nie zaszkodzi. 
> Czy stary mądry indianin czuć satysfakcja z moja odpowiedź? 
> Wisi mi czy przyczyną jest grunt, stara farba, podłoże czy kot sikający do tacki z farbą. Śmierdzi i tyle, a ja chce się tego pozbyć.


Dodam tak od siebie.
Zamiast gruntowac sniezka grunt, polecam dobry unigrunt glebokopenetrujacy.
Moze bec fast.
Jezeli gruntujemy swierze tynki, gruntujemy nie rozcienczonym, jezeli stare farby mozna dodac 30% wody.
Malujemy pedzlem ( grunt) lawkowcem, stosujac pociagniecia raz w jedna raz w druga strone bez odrywania pedzla, b nie lało sie po scianach, gdyz potem bedzie to widac.
Farby obecnie sa tak dobre, ze nie trzeba stosowac farb podkladowych, wystarczy dobry unigrunt.
No chyba ze ktos ma zalakierowana sciane lakierem bezbarwnym - wtery najlepiej zamalowac lakier farba gruntujaca, po delikatnym zmatowieniu lakieru papierem lub mata scierna, badz gabka.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Św.Mikołaj

> Jasne, że mogę, chociaż wyczuwam w twoim pytaniu trolową zaczepkę. Otóż, ryłem ścianę pod kable na kinkiety wyprowadzone z gniazdka przy podłodze, czyli spory kawałek. Uzupełniałem też inne ubytki, które szczególnie przy biurku wyglądały jak seria z kmu (w pokoju dziecięcym to norma - nawet na suficie były ślady po uderzaniach czymś). Było sporo naklejek po których też trzeba było trochę gipsu położyć i przetrzeć. Czy muszę pisać, że w takiej sytuacji należy zagruntować aby ujednolicić chłonność podłoża i związać luźne cząstki pozostałe po zacieraniu? Poza tym kolor zmieniany z ciemnego zielonego na jasny fiolet/róż, więc biały podkład nie zaszkodzi. 
> Czy stary mądry indianin czuć satysfakcja z moja odpowiedź? 
> Wisi mi czy przyczyną jest grunt, stara farba, podłoże czy kot sikający do tacki z farbą. Śmierdzi i tyle, a ja chce się tego pozbyć.


Dodam tak od siebie.
Zamiast gruntowac sniezka grunt, polecam dobry unigrunt glebokopenetrujacy.
Moze bec fast.
Jezeli gruntujemy swierze tynki, gruntujemy nie rozcienczonym, jezeli stare farby mozna dodac 30% wody.
Malujemy pedzlem ( grunt) lawkowcem, stosujac pociagniecia raz w jedna raz w druga strone bez odrywania pedzla, b nie lało sie po scianach, gdyz potem bedzie to widac.
Farby obecnie sa tak dobre, ze nie trzeba stosowac farb podkladowych, wystarczy dobry unigrunt.
No chyba ze ktos ma zalakierowana sciane lakierem bezbarwnym - wtery najlepiej zamalowac lakier farba gruntujaca, po delikatnym zmatowieniu lakieru papierem lub mata scierna, badz gabka.
Pozdrawiam
Ps. Zamiast denaturatu mozna uzyc Domestosa, przyokazji niszczy grzyby

----------


## kejti123

Witam, pisałam jakiś czas temu mając ten sam problem co Wy. Rom-kom  nie wiem po co wogóle tu pisze jeśli u niego pachnie. Zupełnie bez sensu. 
Wracając do tematu to czekałam z postem bo nie chciałam za wcześnie się cieszyć. Dziś mija 4 tydzień po tym jak pomalowałam ściany *alkali resistant sealer crown*  o którym wyczytałam na tym forum. (na Bartyckiej w Warszawie facet mi go zamówił) Po pomalowaniu utrzymywał się zapach farby olejnej. Ale z dnia na dzień coraz mniej. Jak już pisałam minęły juz 4 tyg ale z malowaniem na gotowo się nie spieszę. Jeszcze poczekam troszkę bo cholera wie czy ten kwas nie wróci. Póki co jestem optymistycznie nastawiona. A mało brakowało .... bo już była podjęta decyzja żeby zrywać płyty g-k i robić wszystko od nowa. Podsumowując... koszt spory za ten specyfik (prawie 500 zł za 5 l ) ale przynajmniej obyło się bez ponownego remontu. 
Dodam jeszcze że na 1 ścianę nie starczyło mi tej farby i pomalowałam ją 4 razy gruntem ceresit, tak na maksa aż się zeszkliwiła i uważam że przestała śmierdzieć. Mam nadzieje ze tak już zostanie.

----------


## hateregs

> Chyba mam to samo i też gruntowałem śnieżką.
> 
> Tydzień już się wietrzy. Okno otwieram na całe dnie i nic. Czuć właśnie taki ostry zapach.
> Niestety padło na sypialnię, która jest teraz całkowicie wyłączona bo strach tam spać. Pomalowana gruntem śnieżki a na to dulux.
> 
> Czy da się to zamalować? Wolę ze 4 warstwy czegoś innego położyć niż teraz to skrobać do żywego.
> 
> No i z tego co czytam to Śnieżka ma w dupie reklamacje



U mnie już nie śmierdzi...

----------


## Lukepiper

Witam
Jak pisałem wczesniej użyłem szlifierki renowacyjnej, zrobiłem zadymę w całym mieszkaniu i Zeszlifowalem do połowy grubości tynku. Polozylem tynk na nowo, gładź i malowanie.
I co??
I dalej k...a wali szczynami!!
Czy to jakaś bakteria co sie rozmnaża czy co??
Juz nie mam pomysłu!
Prędzej sie wyprowadze jak ma zadzierać wszystko jeszcze raz!

----------


## KropQ

> Witam
> Jak pisałem wczesniej użyłem szlifierki renowacyjnej, zrobiłem zadymę w całym mieszkaniu i Zeszlifowalem do połowy grubości tynku. Polozylem tynk na nowo, gładź i malowanie.
> I co??
> I dalej k...a wali szczynami!!
> Czy to jakaś bakteria co sie rozmnaża czy co??
> Juz nie mam pomysłu!
> Prędzej sie wyprowadze jak ma zadzierać wszystko jeszcze raz!


Kup bezbarwny denaturat- spryskaj i zobaczysz ze działa.
Tanio, z niewielkim wysiłkiem i skutecznie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

No i muszę odszczekać moje poprzednie wypowiedzi. Właśnie spotkałem się z Panią u której podobno śmierdzi kocimi sikami od jesieni zeszłego roku. Też pokój był szpachlowany. Najpierw poszedł jakiś grunt na to 2x Semin ETS2 na to śnieżka grunt i farba lateksowa. Zapach jest niewyczuwalny dopóty, dopóki się nie otworzy okna - prawdopodobnie jest to związane ze zmianą wilgotności. Sam zapach choć wyczuwalny to nie jest aż tak bardzo intensywny. Podobno bo sam organoleptycznie nie sprawdziłem ale że Pani jest mi znana więc nie posądzam jej o trolling. Czyli ja muszę odszczekać to wszystko co napisałem. I uznaję że rzeczywiście śmierdzi i to jeszcze po długim czasie od malowania i spod wierzchniej warstwy farby lateksowej!

...ale i tak sądzę że pod ten temat podczepiły się trolle. No i również jakoś nie chce mi się wierzyć że nawet po mechanicznym usunięciu farby coś może nadal śmierdzieć.

...dodam że ta Pani nie była moją klientką - sama robiła remont. Ja nie stosuję Śnieżki Grunt ale to z innych powodów a nie to że śmierdzi. Po prostu uważam że za podobną cenę są inne, lepsze farby.

*Wszystkich których uraziłem swoimi wpisami chciałbym przeprosić. Posypuję głowę popiołem.... mea culpa, mea maxima culpa.*

----------


## fotohobby

Smutne jest tylko to, ze gdyby owa Pani zarejestrowała się na Forum budowlano-remontowym, aby znalezć pomoc, to ją też bezrefleksyjnie wyzwałbyś od troli....

----------


## autorus

Nie wazne jak sie zaczyna ale jak sie kończy ncz  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Smutne jest tylko to, ze gdyby owa Pani zarejestrowała się na Forum budowlano-remontowym, aby znalezć pomoc, to ją też bezrefleksyjnie wyzwałbyś od troli....


Na swoją obronę mogę tylko napisać że właśnie najwięcej "piany" bili tu jednopostowcy. Wpadali w istną paranoję. Co bardziej zdesperowani chcieli nawet burzyć ściany. A najbardziej spokojnie do tematu podchodzili starsi stażem użytkownicy. I to mnie właśnie zmyliło. Już par lat siedzę tu na forum i nie jedną taką akcję przeżyłem. Więc nie dziwcie się że podszedłem do tematu jak pies do jeża.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Rom najważniejsze, ze uderzyłeś się w pierś...
Nie każdy miałby odwagę.

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie tak.

----------


## KropQ

> Na swoją obronę mogę tylko napisać że właśnie najwięcej "piany" bili tu jednopostowcy. Wpadali w istną paranoję. Co bardziej zdesperowani chcieli nawet burzyć ściany. A najbardziej spokojnie do tematu podchodzili starsi stażem użytkownicy. I to mnie właśnie zmyliło. Już par lat siedzę tu na forum i nie jedną taką akcję przeżyłem. Więc nie dziwcie się że podszedłem do tematu jak pies do jeża.


Miło i doceniam, że stać Cie na takie słowa. Nie zgadzam się tylko z jednym, że użytkownicy starsi stażem łagodniej znoszą smród w domu.
Ja jak mnie nazywasz "jednopostowiec" mam męża "wielopostowca" i smród w domu przeszkadza mu tak samo.
Poza tym, ocenianie po ilości wpisów uważam za bzdurę. Ty w tym wątku uczestniczyłeś kilka razy i niestety nic swoimi wpisami nie wniosłeś, poza zamieszaniem.

----------


## autorus

Ocenianie na podstawie ilosci postow jest jak najbardziej zasadne.  Mam to na codzień.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> Ja jak mnie nazywasz "jednopostowiec" mam męża "wielopostowca" i smród w domu przeszkadza mu tak samo.
> (...)


To trzeba było się uwiarygodnić albo podpiąć pod męża. No chyba że ktoś kogoś się wstydził  :wink: 

Sorry ale zaczęliście pisać w takim stylu że zacząłem się zastanawiać czy w Tworkach podłączyli internet!  Zamiast na spokojnie, zimno i z rozwagą to pełna panika i paranoja. Obsesja - ściany Was śledziły! Wspólnie się tak nakręcaliście że jak patrzyłem z boku to przewracałem się ze śmiechu. No i poszły moje komentarze... Mamy tu na Forum chemika i technologa farb i zamiast jemu zadawać sensowne pytania to nakręcaliście się na burzenie ścian. Ze swego przeszło 20-letniego doświadczenia mogę polecić farby izolujące ale przeze mnie sprawdzone tylko na plamy. Smrodu nigdy nie musiałem izolować. Ale to już wcześniej napisałem że na plamy są dobre emalie alkidowe - obojętnie jakiej firmy. 

A jeśli chodzi o denaturat to radziłbym uważać bo z powietrzem tworzy mieszankę wybuchową i może to Was kosztować życie lub odbudowę domu... może łupnąć i to zdrowo! Szczególnie jeśli aplikacja będzie natryskiem.

I jeszcze jedno w sprawie denaturatu... co ze smrodem skażalnika? Jak kiedyś się oblałem denatem to waliło ode mnie menelem nawet jeszcze po wypraniu ciuchów! Co z tym smrodem? Wywietrzał?

A jednopostowcy są bardzo "mile" widziani szczególnie jak wypowiadają się w dziale czarna lub biała lista wykonawców. Tam moderatorzy mają co robić  :wink: 

edit: na moją korzyść przemawia jeszcze to że ja _menszczyzna_ jestem i kobiet jakoś nie mogą zrozumieć  :wink: 

A jak się podchodzi do jednopostowców to najlepiej widać tu:
proszę kliknąć w ten link  i prawdopodobnie też to był chybiony atak  :wink:

----------


## KropQ

No dobra, może i jestem zbyt świeża i nie rozumiem tych wszystkich forumowych reguł.
Ale przecież każdy z Was kiedyś zaczynał od kilku postów.
Ja włączyłam się na etapie dla mnie bardziej namacalnym i zrozumiałym - czyli wykończeniowym.
Częściej czytam niż się wypowiadam. I takim forumowiczem też można być.

Rom-Kon odnośnie denaturatu kilka dni naprawdę waliło menelem, ale potem minęło. Na szczęście wraz z kocimi siuskami :smile: 
Jeszcze nie spryskałam wszystkich pomieszczeń, robię to etapami. Sufit w salonie chyba zostawię, bo musiałabym to robić z rusztowania (mamy 5 m wysokości).
 O ściany się nie boje, bo przed spryskaniem zaciągnęłam języka. Nic poza odorem pirydyny im nie zaszkodzi.
A więc pryskam i mocno wietrze. Wprowadzamy się w sierpniu, wiec jest trochę czasu na wywietrzenie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Ale jak już wspomniałem - uważaj z oparami spirytusu bo są wybuchowe! 

...a ta Wasza schiza mi się dziś udzieliła. Byłem oglądać robotę i poddasze było już zrobione. Gruntowane śnieżką grunt. Pochuchałem, naplułem, nos starłem na płycie i nic nie wyczułem. Inwestor patrzył na mnie jakby mnie z Tworek urlopowali!!! Gdy mu wyjaśniłem o co chodzi to też zaczął ścierać nos... też mu się udzieliło...  normalnie paranoja!

----------


## pegi59

Czy po tym denaturacie nie ma plam? My kupilismy wspomniany wcześniej perhydrol rozcienczylismy do 3procent, spryskalismy ściany.  Następnego dnia zapachu nie było więc zaciagnelismy to unigruntem a potem duluxem. Przez pierwsze dni czuć było normalny zapach farby ale dzisiaj jak zaszlam na budowę to w jednym pokoju czuć że smrod na nowo wychodzi w drugim jeszcze nie śmierdzi. Śnieżka reklamacje odrzucila. Napisali że czasami farba wchodzi w reakcje z podlozem gdy się maluje jak jest zbyt wilgotno lub gdy jest wysoka temperatura. I każą uzytkowac po zaniku zapachu.

----------


## Tomaszs131

Po malowaniu garażu lateksowym Bondex-em nie czuć żadnego smrodu. Wychodzi na to, że u mnie może być całkiem dobrze.

----------


## KropQ

> Czy po tym denaturacie nie ma plam? My kupilismy wspomniany wcześniej perhydrol rozcienczylismy do 3procent, spryskalismy ściany.  Następnego dnia zapachu nie było więc zaciagnelismy to unigruntem a potem duluxem. Przez pierwsze dni czuć było normalny zapach farby ale dzisiaj jak zaszlam na budowę to w jednym pokoju czuć że smrod na nowo wychodzi w drugim jeszcze nie śmierdzi. Śnieżka reklamacje odrzucila. Napisali że czasami farba wchodzi w reakcje z podlozem gdy się maluje jak jest zbyt wilgotno lub gdy jest wysoka temperatura. I każą uzytkowac po zaniku zapachu.


Pegi59 nie ma plam, ale ja spryskuje białym denaturatem.
Mam nadzieje ze po malowaniu farba docelową smrod nie wróci...

----------


## kejti123

u mnie 5 tydzień po pomalowaniu tym crownem i jest ok.  :smile:  Dziś już maluje na gotowo farbą. 

Dla tych którzy próbują zamalować farbą lateksową... to nie zdaje egzaminu. Próbowałam i smród wrócił.

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie nie ma już tego niezbyt dokuczliwego, kwaśnego zapachu (do smrodu było mu daleko), który pojawił się z nadejściem wiosny. Zamalowałem Śnieżkę kilka tygodni temu gruntem Beckersa, póżniej farbą lateksową Beckersa. Bezpośrednio po malowaniu wydawało się ,że zapach się przebił, ale chyba się już "skończył"

Crowna wolałęm nie stosować - w końcu ściany silikatowe regulują nieco poziom wilgotności w domu i nie chciałem ich odcinać.

----------


## pegi59

Niestety zapach na nowo się wychodzi w pokoju w którym nie było go czuć po ponownym malowaniu.  Ale na dole w domu  zamknelismy okna, przez trzy były tylko lekko rozszczelnione i zero smrodu. A wcześniej nie dało się wejść do domu.  Nic nie czuć.  Tam ściany sa tylko zagruntowane i nie wiem czy juz sie wysmierdzialo i nie śmierdzi czy to brak wietrzenia tak działa...

----------


## Rom-Kon

...jeśli ten zapach wychodzi jak ściana wchłonie wilgoć - bo ponoć właśnie wahania wilgoci powodują że zaczyna być bardziej wyczuwalny - to może zamiast dziwnych specyfików ściany spryskać zwykłą wodą? W nieskończoność reakcja chemiczna nie będzie zachodzić bo się kiedyś muszą składniki wyczerpać. Może woda by przyspieszyła ten proces?

----------


## Szkarłatka

Już kilka razy miałam pisać, że przesadzacie. Malowałam sufit w kotłowni gruntem śnieżki, potem ich farbą emulsyjna wszystko z Castoramy. Napędziliście mi takiego stracha, ze stanem przedzawałowym biegłam wąchać, czy coś śmierdzi, a tu nic,  zero zapachu, nawet zapachu farby nie było. Kiedyś robiliśmy coś z tyłu i drzwi zewnętrzne od kotłowni były otwarte i autentycznie zaczęło capić moczem. Nie jest to jakiś straszny smród, ale coś czuć. Nie będę nic z tym robić, bo to tylko kotłownia, ale reszta domu na pewno juz tym gruntowana nie będzie. 
W sumie to dzięki za ten wątek, bo bym się mogła wpakować na minę i powodzenia w walce.

----------


## maciek.wrc

Jakieś sukcesy? Rom-Kon - gratulacje za odwagę, ale nie skreślaj jedno-postowców, bo tak jak pisałem - jeśli ktoś ma problem to pisze, nie ma problemu to nie pisze. Że różne firmy wykorzystują to do marketingu to inna sprawa, ale moim zdaniem tutaj tego nie było. Była wielka irytacja ludzi, którym po prostu w domu śmierdzi i ja się nikomu nie dziwię. Wracając do tematu - u mnie już nosa nie wykręca. Czuć tylko delikatnie i ciężko mi określić w jakich warunkach. Największy smród był w okolicy grudnia, a potem przy pierwszym wiosennym słońcu.

----------


## harm87

Problem z cuchnącymi ścianami dopadł też i mnie... Po przeczytaniu tych wszystkich postów stwierdziłem że to faktycznie może być wina farby. Malowane było z początkiem marca tego roku i jak u reszty osób podobnie zapach bardziej intensywny przy cieplejszej pogodzie. Zapach specyficzny. Swoje próby zacząłem od najmniej inwazyjnej w ingerowanie w ściany, metody zwalczenia tego zapachu. Na walkę ruszyłem z ozonowaniem, bo czemu by nie... No niestety na drugi dzień zapach powracał. Skoro to nie pomogło to zrobiłem sobie próbki farby Śnieżka oraz gruntu Śnieżka (których używałem) na osobnych kawałkach płyty gk. Okazało się że w moim przypadku podobny zapach po paru dniach uwalniał się z farby Śnieżka, natomiast grunt ok- bez zapachu. Najlepsze było to że próbki trzymałem w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym (ciemnym) i nie wiele można było powiedzieć o zapachu tych próbek. Po wystawieniu na parapecie okna w/w próbek po około godzinie już zapach był jasno wyczuwalny z farby. Z czym ta farba wchodzi w reakcje... to nie wiem. Teraz mam zamiar zagruntować jeszcze raz te ściany może jakimś Tytanem, aby odciąć tą farbę, ale nie wiem czy to odniesie skutek. Na pewno nie zamierzam skuwać tynków itd....

----------


## E-Rzecznik Śnieżka

Szanowni Państwo,
Przyczyną opisanego zjawiska jest reakcja, która zachodzi między obecnymi w podłożu drobnoustrojami, a surowcami użytymi do produkcji farby. Efekt może dodatkowo potęgować wysoka wilgotność powietrza oraz promieniowanie UV. Nie jest to problem powszechnie występujący, ale uciążliwy. Aby go rozwiązać, należy kupić stężoną wodę utlenioną (perhydrol 38%, opakowanie o pojemności 1 litra kosztuje około 15 zł), rozcieńczyć ją z wodą do stężenia 2-3% i zmyć powierzchnię. Następnie ściany należy pomalować farbą Śnieżka Zacieki-plamy: http://www.sniezka.pl/produkty/farby...a-zaciekiplamy, a potem pokryć je farbą nawierzchniową.
Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka

----------


## gramm

> Szanowni Państwo,
> Przyczyną opisanego zjawiska jest reakcja, która zachodzi między obecnymi w podłożu drobnoustrojami, a surowcami użytymi do produkcji farby. Efekt może dodatkowo potęgować wysoka wilgotność powietrza oraz promieniowanie UV. Nie jest to problem powszechnie występujący, ale uciążliwy. Aby go rozwiązać, należy kupić stężoną wodę utlenioną (perhydrol 38%, opakowanie o pojemności 1 litra kosztuje około 15 zł), rozcieńczyć ją z wodą do stężenia 2-3% i zmyć powierzchnię. Następnie ściany należy pomalować farbą Śnieżka Zacieki-plamy: http://www.sniezka.pl/produkty/farby...a-zaciekiplamy, a potem pokryć je farbą nawierzchniową.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
> E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka


Zakładam, że klienci są informowani o możliwości wystąpienia takiego zjawiska i malują Państwa farbami na własną odpowiedzialność z pełną świadomością, że farba może wejść w reakcję z drobnoustrojami z podłoża co może skutkować zasmrodzeniem domostwa.  W przeciwnym wypadku, jeśli klient nie wie czym może się skończyć malowanie Państwa produktami, oczekiwałbym, że pokryjecie Państwo w pełni koszty prac koniecznych do likwidacji skutków wyżej opisanej reakcji...

----------


## Gos**c

Tlumaczac wypowiedz E-Rzecznika Sniezki z medialnego na podworkowy to mozna powiedziec, ze farba sniezka zostala wyprodukowana ze zlych surowcow co skutkuje smrodem po pomalowaniu typowych wyrobow budowlanych uzywanych na szeroka skale w kraju.
Jednak Sniezka nie zamierza przyznawac sie do tego i wine zrzuca na sily wyzsze.
Cos w rodzaju kto by przewidzial, ze po zjedzeniu ogorkow kiszonych i wypiciu zsiadlego mleka degustator dostanie sraczki.

----------


## zbyszekswce

> Szanowni Państwo,
> Przyczyną opisanego zjawiska jest reakcja, która zachodzi między obecnymi w podłożu drobnoustrojami, a surowcami użytymi do produkcji farby. Efekt może dodatkowo potęgować wysoka wilgotność powietrza oraz promieniowanie UV. Nie jest to problem powszechnie występujący, ale uciążliwy. Aby go rozwiązać, należy kupić stężoną wodę utlenioną (perhydrol 38%, opakowanie o pojemności 1 litra kosztuje około 15 zł), rozcieńczyć ją z wodą do stężenia 2-3% i zmyć powierzchnię. Następnie ściany należy pomalować farbą Śnieżka Zacieki-plamy: http://www.sniezka.pl/produkty/farby...a-zaciekiplamy, a potem pokryć je farbą nawierzchniową.
> Pozdrawiam serdecznie,
> E-rzecznik FFiL Śnieżka


PANIE RZECZNIKU - założyłem tu profil ( specjalnie dziś ) ponieważ mam podobny problem. Skusiłem się na POLECANĄ PRZEZ WSZYSTKICH I WSZĘDZIE śnieżkę Grunt Lateksową - nie powiem kryje ładnie. Ale 2 tygodnie po pomalowaniu w mieszkaniu podczas upałów pojawił się ZAPACH / smród - upały zelżały - zapach też. W tym czasie znalazłem obserwowałem ten wątek na forum ( trwał dość długo i gdybym znalazł go wcześniej to pewnie waszej farby bym nie użył ) - kiedy zapach zelżał pomyślałem, że może mi się wydaje... Ekipa remontowa przemalowała mieszkanie Beckersem lateksowym ( PACHNĄCYM TAK, ŻE MÓGŁBY TAK PACHNIEĆ CAŁY CZAS ). Znów zrobiło się ciepło i znów wyczuwam NUTĘ ŚNIEŻKI. Powiem tak- NIE MAM ZAMIARU STOSOWAĆ ZAPROPONOWANEJ PRZEZ WAS METODY - po pierwsze mam już farbę nawierzchniową od ok 2 tygodni po drugie NIE BĘDĘ MALOWAŁ JAKIMŚ BIOBÓJCZYM SYFEM BO JESTEM ALERGIKIEM!!!! *Inne pomieszczenia malowałem farbą za 10 zł jako podkład i jakoś DROBNOUSTROJE z tym nie reagują.* Za to WASZA FARBA ZA 60 ZŁ POWODUJE SMRÓD I MAM UWIERZYĆ, ŻE KOLEJNA FARBA Z WASZEJ GAMY TEN SMRÓD USUNIE???? I JESZCZE ŚMIE PAN TWIERDZIĆ, ŻE PROBLEM WYSTĘPUJE SPORADYCZNIE??????? Powiem tak OCZEKUJĘ JASNEJ ODPOWIEDZI NA PYTANIA:

1 - jaki DOKŁADNIE składnik reaguje z tymi drobnoustrojami?
2 - *czy TEN ZAPACH JEST SZKODLIWY skoro już wiecie co zrobiliście źle???? Co się ulatnia????*
2 - czy te drobnoustroje dostały się do ściany Z WASZĄ FARBĄ????
3 - *CZY TEN ZAPACH KIEDYŚ POWINIEN SIĘ SKOŃCZYĆ BEZ ŚRODKÓW BIOBÓJCZYCH* - rozumiem, że ten składnik kiedyś w końcu "przereaguje" do końca????
4 - czy jesteście świadomi tego, że użytkowników skarżących się na te uciążliwości jest na tyle dużo, że mogą Wam DOSŁOWNIE wytoczyć pozew zbiorowy? Chyba nie jesteście - a np. w moim przypadku koszt RENOWACJI 2 pokoi w kamienicy to ok 20 tysięcy złotych ( większość tynków było skuwanych i kładzionych od nowa + sufity + odnowienie parkietów po remoncie ). *KTO MI TERAZ ZWRÓCI KOSZTY EWENTUALNEGO PONOWNEGO REMONTU JEŻELI ZAJDZIE TAKA KONIECZNOŚĆ? NA PIERWSZY JUŻ WZIĄŁEM KREDYT!!!!*
* 5 - dlaczego NIE WYCOFALIŚCIE PRODUKTU skoro jest obawa, że może powodować tak potężne skutki uboczne? Firmy produkujące auta tak robią - a Wy nie potraficie?*

Przepraszam, jeżeli złamałem jakieś zasady forum pisząc tego posta ale jestem po prostu ZAŁAMANY...

Z Poważaniem
Zbyszek

----------


## pegi59

U mnie nie ma już takiego smrodu jak na początku. Na początku nie dało się wytrzymać w pomieszczeniu, bo nawet ciuchy przechodziły  tym zapachem. Położylismy panele, pomalowaliśmy parter beckersem i da się zyć. Jak jest słońce ostry zapach się nasila ale jest do wytrzymania. Mam tylko nadzieje, że jak zapach nowych paneli minie to nie wróci smród snieżki.
Za tynki śnieżka Wam nie zwróci, mi po ostrych bojach zwrócili jedynie za grunt.

----------


## zbyszekswce

> U mnie nie ma już takiego smrodu jak na początku. Na początku nie dało się wytrzymać w pomieszczeniu, bo nawet ciuchy przechodziły  tym zapachem. Położylismy panele, pomalowaliśmy parter beckersem i da się zyć. Jak jest słońce ostry zapach się nasila ale jest do wytrzymania. Mam tylko nadzieje, że jak zapach nowych paneli minie to nie wróci smród snieżki.
> Za tynki śnieżka Wam nie zwróci, mi po ostrych bojach zwrócili jedynie za grunt.


Dzięki za info. Ja przede wszystkim chcę się dowiedzieć:

*1. Czy zapach JEST SZKODLIWY np. czy są to np. opary związków amoniaku, które są szkodliwe*
2. Czy Śnieżka zrobiła cokolwiek, żeby sprawę naprawić - może moja farba jest już z partii o "poprawionej recepturze" i wyśmierdzi się z czasem ( NIEKTÓRZY TUTAJ PISZĄ O SMRODZIE W CZASIE PONAD 6 MIESIĘCY OD MALOWANIA - TEGO BYM NIE WYTRZYMAŁ ). Z tego co wiem ( z doświadczenia zawodowego, nie z teorii ) w firmach chemicznych, w których dojdzie do podobnego przypadku ( wykrycie wady produktu, surowca użytego do produkcji ) firma podejmuje działania zmierzające do tego aby problem usunąć zachowując te same parametry produktu. I PRAKTYKUJE SIĘ TO OD BARDZO DAWNA. Przykładem są chociażby lepiki do parkietów, które zawierały związki rakotwórcze lub farby luminescencyjne do zegarków, które zawierały pierwiastki promieniotwórcze.

Co do oddawania kasy. Wszystko zależy od czasu, chęci i możliwości. Jeżeli okaże się, że przez "polskiego bubla" będę musiał ryć PRAWIE GOTOWY POKÓJ ( bo właściwie tylko kontakty do ścian trzeba przykręcić ) to odpowiednie kroki *Z ODPOWIEDNIĄ DETERMINACJĄ* zostaną przeze mnie podjęte.

*Na razie chcę wiedzieć - CO TO ZA ZAPACH I CZYM GROZI lub czy jest neutralny dla zdrowia... I ŻEBY BYŁA JASNOŚĆ - na tą chwilę NIE OBWINIAM JESZCZE Śnieżki w 100 procentach o zapach w MOIM PRZYPADKU bo nie wiem do końca co jest grane. Przerażenie wzbudza we mnie wypowiedź kogoś kto podaje się za RZECZNIKA ŚNIEŻKI i pisze o jakiś DROBNOUSTROJACH w ścianie... Równie dobrze na ten smród może mieć wpływ promieniowanie kosmiczne. Dopóki zatem nie wiem jaką POTENCJALNIE reakcję "wyłapali specjaliści" tego producenta - bo z tonu wypowiedzi wynika, że jednak coś wyłapali ( zastosowanie wody utlenionej + środek biobójczy ) to nie wykluczam niczego... * 

Zapach jest TYLKO w pomieszczeniach wcześniej malowanych Śnieżką jako podkładem. Inne pomieszczenia malowane wierzchnio Beckersem pachną neutralnie.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Tak po prawdzie to Wy sami Inwestorzy jesteście częściowo temu winni. Wybierając produkt chcecie mieć go możliwie najtańszym no i niestety firmy dostosowują się do Waszych oczekiwań. Kiedyś ta farba kosztowała przeszło 60zł/10l. Dziś około 40zł... Firma straciła na wiaderku aż 20zł? Nie! Ma tryle ile miała ale we farbie nie ma już "tego lepszego" tylko jest "to tańsze". Kiedyś farby produkowali inżynierowie chemicy a dziś księgowi.... zresztą ze samochodami też to jest. Inżynier we fabryce nie ma głosu, księgowy rządzi do spółki z marketingowcem.

Są firmy które sobie nie pozwolą na konkurencję cenową - walczą o bytność na rynku jakością. Akurat widać że Śnieżka  do nich nie należy. Już wiele razy pisałem że znam lepsze farby w podobnej cenie. Dziś muszę stwierdzić że te moje lepsze farby podrożały a Śnieżka Grunt mocno potaniała.  To daje do myślenia...

----------


## fotohobby

> Tak po prawdzie to Wy sami Inwestorzy jesteście częściowo temu winni. Wybierając produkt chcecie mieć go możliwie najtańszym no i niestety firmy dostosowują się do Waszych oczekiwań. Kiedyś ta farba kosztowała przeszło 60zł/10l. Dziś około 40zł...


Moźesz podać gdzie tyle kosztuje ?
Bo na moich wiadrach napisane jest "sugerowana cena detaliczna 62zł" albo 64.
W każdym razie kupiłem za 64.
Gdzie jest za 40 zł ?

----------


## zbyszekswce

> Tak po prawdzie to Wy sami Inwestorzy jesteście częściowo temu winni. Wybierając produkt chcecie mieć go możliwie najtańszym no i niestety firmy dostosowują się do Waszych oczekiwań. Kiedyś ta farba kosztowała przeszło 60zł/10l. Dziś około 40zł... Firma straciła na wiaderku aż 20zł? Nie! Ma tryle ile miała ale we farbie nie ma już "tego lepszego" tylko jest "to tańsze". Kiedyś farby produkowali inżynierowie chemicy a dziś księgowi.... zresztą ze samochodami też to jest. Inżynier we fabryce nie ma głosu, księgowy rządzi do spółki z marketingowcem.
> 
> Są firmy które sobie nie pozwolą na konkurencję cenową - walczą o bytność na rynku jakością. Akurat widać że Śnieżka  do nich nie należy. Już wiele razy pisałem że znam lepsze farby w podobnej cenie. Dziś muszę stwierdzić że te moje lepsze farby podrożały a Śnieżka Grunt mocno potaniała.  To daje do myślenia...


Przepraszam bardzo - ale JAKI grunt powinienem kupić? Ponad 60 zł - tyle dałem za 10l farby to chyba SPORO jak za grunt - skoro konkurencyjne produkty BEZ DODATKU ZAPACHOWEGO płacę 1/2 ceny... Nie można tłumaczyć BŁĘDÓW FIRMY konkurencyjnością rynku :/ Jeżeli przychodzę do sklepu i pytam wyraźnie, że chcę DOBRY GRUNT POD FARBĘ LATEKSOWĄ - nie TANI tylko DOBRY i w 3 sklepach mówią mi ŚNIEŻKA to jest kilka opcji:
1 - Duże marże od sprzedaży
2 - Faktycznie renoma produktu
3 - Duże stany magazynowe z krótką datą ważności

Uwierzyłem w pkt. 2 - ale coś czuję, że chodzi o pierwszy i proszę nie sugerować NAM kupującym, że TO NASZA WINA bo to już naprawdę ale SZCZYT WSZYSTKIEGO! Kiedyś malowałem gruntem CASTO - wiadoma marka marketowa - wiadro 10l kosztowało chyba 29,90... KRYŁO WSPANIALE, BEZZAPACHOWE... niestety już nie ma tego w sprzedaży!

----------


## grend

jeżeli smród jest wynikiem czegos na co jest nakładana Śniezka to może napiszcie na co kładliście, jaki to był tynk - bo tutaj może lezy źródło problemu ? Przecież te przypadki ze smrodem to są sporadyczne a nie jest to norma

----------


## zbyszekswce

W moim przypadku Gipsy ( zaprawa, gładź + płyta KG na sufit ) z Doliny Nidy. Pod spodem ( na cegłę przed zaprawą i gładzią do cegły grunt CT-17 z Ceresitu ). Żeby było zabawniej to wszystko było zrobione... *15 MIESIĘCY TEMU*. W tym roku na JEDNEJ ścianie była poprawka w której użyto Unigruntu od Atlasa. Mówiąc prościej - Śnieżka poszła w ok 80 procentach na SUCHE JAK PIEPRZ tynki ( w okresie malowania NIE PADAŁO - żeby mi zaraz ktoś nie powiedział, że w ścianach rozwinął się jakiś grzyb albo inne DROBNOUSTROJE ). *JAK JUŻ PISAŁEM NIE OBWINIAM ŚNIEŻKI ZA SMRÓD* - jeszcze - CHCĘ SIĘ w tej chwili DOWIEDZIEĆ jaki środek z farby MOŻE POWODOWAĆ JAKĄŚ reakcję z "drobnoustrojami" ze ściany i co się przy tym MOŻE wydzielać ( interesuje mnie to ze względu na podejrzany zapach - skoro nigdy wcześniej na tych samych ścianach w innych pokojach nic nie czułem czyli nic z niczym nie przereagowało - a mówimy o kolejnych 4 pomieszczeniach )!

----------


## autorus

Spytaj producenta, on dobrze wie co to za dodatek .

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Moźesz podać gdzie tyle kosztuje ?
> Bo na moich wiadrach napisane jest "sugerowana cena detaliczna 62zł" albo 64.
> W każdym razie kupiłem za 64.
> Gdzie jest za 40 zł ?


W supermarketach czasem mają bardzo dziwne promocje. Czasem jest to dumping ale czasem partia produktu "dedykowana" dla marketu. A cena sugerowana jest po to by można było sprzedawać taki towar taniej niż... sugerują. No a klient się na to łapie. Swego czasu na workach gładzi aklrylputz cena sugerowana była 36zł a ja w hurtowni kupowałem po 28zł. Inni sprzedawali po 33zł ale po 36zł też widziałem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Przepraszam bardzo - ale JAKI grunt powinienem kupić?(...)


Jaki grunt? Ten najlepszy czyli mocno reklamowany w TV. Ten co wszyscy kupują bo walą reklamą od rana do wieczora. Albo ten który poleci sprzedawca w sklepie. Ten na którym ten sprzedawca najlepiej zarabia. Absolutnie nie pytaj fachowców z 20-letnim doświadczeniem bo to przecież sznurki budowlane które się na niczym nie znają.

----------


## fotohobby

> W supermarketach czasem mają bardzo dziwne promocje. Czasem jest to dumping ale czasem partia produktu "dedykowana" dla marketu. A cena sugerowana jest po to by można było sprzedawać taki towar taniej niż... sugerują. No a klient się na to łapie. Swego czasu na workach gładzi aklrylputz cena sugerowana była 36zł a ja w hurtowni kupowałem po 28zł. Inni sprzedawali po 33zł ale po 36zł też widziałem.


Piszesz wyrażnie, że ostatnio ten grunt staniał z 60zł na 40zl, wiec inwestorzy sami sobie winni, bo poszli w cenę.
A jak Cię pytam, gdzie taka cena, to piszesz o dziwnych promocjach w marketach.
Ja kupowałem Śnieżkę po 62-64 zł - cześć w Castoramie, cześć w sklepach specjalistycznych. Różnicy w jakości i zapachu nie było.


To sie pytam - potaniał ten grunt, czy nie ?

Do tego wątku już po raz drugi wpadłeś tylko po to, by napisać oczywistą bzdurę, ostatnio poouczałeś w wątku o wentylacji instalatora o cenach i upustach  :smile: 
Ogarnij sie trochę...

----------


## Gos**c

Rom-kom, nie wiem jakim jesteś fachowcem ale zwalanie winy na Inwestora jest typowe dla "fachowca".
Śnieżka nie jest byle jakim produktem, nie jest produktem nieznanym czy chińskim, ma wszelkie potrzebne certyfikaty i cene rynkową. Jeśli chodziło by o produkt zagraniczny to zwalałbys pewnie winę, że to nie jest produkt polski. Nawet dobrym firmom zdarzają sie wpadki, chociażby jakiś czas temu tynki znanej firmy. Również bliższym ciebie Flugerowi zdarzają się wpadki ale najważniejsze jest czy firma/Wykonawca potrafi znależć rozwiązanie a nie tylko zwalać winę na Inwestora.
Gdybym miał polegać tylko na fachowców z 20-letnim doświadczeniem i ich radami to mój dom wyglądał by odmiennie od tego co ja chcę mie, ale przecież najważniejsze jest co mówi "fachowiec". I co każdy Inwestor widzi, wszystkie rady fachowców polegają na ułatwieniu im roboty i maksymalnym zysku, kosztem jakości oraz funkcjonalności (u mnie z wyjątkiem ekipy od gładzi).

Mając kłopoty z gładziami flugera żałowałem, że nie wzięłem tańszej Śnieżki. Pewnie likwidując jedne kłopoty miałbym inne. Na szczęcie ekipa wykonująca gładzie oraz malowanie poradziła sobie z problemem. Flugger zachował się podobnie do Śniezki: wykryto problem, nie wykryto przyczyny, zwalono winę na Wykonawcę i nadzwyczajne okoliczności

----------


## Gos**c

Inwestorom mającym problem ze śmierdzącymi ścianami mogę poradzic tylko o zebranie się w grupę, czyli kontakt bezpośredni z poszkodowanymi, zebranie adresów, danych, opisanie problemu i wspólną walkę ze Śnieżką. Niestety ktoś to musi wziąść w swoje ręce, czyli stracić trochę czasu ale myślę, że warto.

----------


## fotohobby

Szczerze mówiąc to większość ludzi ( w tym ja) nie ma nawet paragonu za te farby. Albo opakowań.
Wiec trudniej dochodzić swoich praw.

Po drugie - po jakimś czasie problem znika i sadze, że gros osób, które załamane pisały tu o smrodzie nie "czuje" juz problemu.
Ja przy WM nic nie czułem, wiosną, kiedyzaczelo sie otwieranie okien i wpadło więcej wilgoci lekki zapach pojawił UE w dwóch najbardziej nasłonecznionych pokojach.
Przy czym w tym tym bardziej nasłonecznionym był bardziej intensywny, ale tez szybciej zanikł.

----------


## niuniab

Przeczytałam cały wątek, bo mam ten sam problem. Nie mam wielkiego, nowego domu w którym byli budowlańcy i wg niektórych sikali na ścianę zamiast do Toi toja. W październiku zachciało mi się wytapetować ściany i pomalować sufit w jednym pokoju. Kupiłam białą farbę Śnieżki i grunt jakiś no name, ale przeczytałam, że najlepszy do niej jest grunt oczywiście też Śnieżki i ja głupia dałam się nabrać i kupiłam to gó...o. A że mam 37 m2, to smród przenosi się na całe mieszkanie  :sad:  Teraz gdy przyszły upały, nie da się wytrzymać.  Nie mogę nikogo do siebie zaprosić, bo mając 2 koty wszyscy myślą, że to one tak śmierdzą, chociaż przed tym gruntowaniem nic nie było czuć. Dopiero dziś trafiłam na ten wątek i po przeczytaniu mam zamiar wypróbować sposób z Vanishem, jeśli uda się smród usunąć dam znać. Pozdrawiam wszystkich, Śnieżką zasmrodzonych

----------


## zbyszekswce

Po pierwsze przed zakupem gruntu radziłem się 3 różnych sprzedawców ( 2 dobrze mi znanych ) i naprawdę nie sądzę aby polecali mi farbę ze świadomością tego, że coś jest nie tak - TYM BARDZIEJ, ŻE BYŁEM GOTOWY KUPIĆ 3 X DROŻSZĄ TIKURILLĘ - nawet kupiłem jedno wiadro, tylko, że ona słabo kryła ( biły spod niej łączenia płyt, kolor gładzi itp. ). Śnieżka pomalowała PIĘKNIE na biało - to trzeba przyznać. Podejrzewam więc, że sprzedawcy są nie do końca świadomi problemu, a ewentualne problemy są dobrze maskowane gdzieś u producenta. Po drugie - w kwestii promocji - kupiłem farby Beckersa w promo Castoramy - daty produkcji grudzień 2014 / maj 2015 - JAKOŚĆ WSPANIAŁA - więc DA SIĘ ZROBIĆ DOBRZE I TANIO. Mój grunt - w kwestii świeżości - miał datę produkcji 03.2015 - mam wciąż 0,5l wiadra tego wspaniałego produktu schowane  :smile:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Piszesz wyrażnie, że ostatnio ten grunt staniał z 60zł na 40zl, wiec inwestorzy sami sobie winni, bo poszli w cenę.
> A jak Cię pytam, gdzie taka cena, to piszesz o dziwnych promocjach w marketach.
> Ja kupowałem Śnieżkę po 62-64 zł - cześć w Castoramie, cześć w sklepach specjalistycznych. Różnicy w jakości i zapachu nie było.
> 
> 
> To sie pytam - potaniał ten grunt, czy nie ?
> 
> Do tego wątku już po raz drugi wpadłeś tylko po to, by napisać oczywistą bzdurę, ostatnio poouczałeś w wątku o wentylacji instalatora o cenach i upustach 
> Ogarnij sie trochę...


Już się ogarniam. Wątek od samego początku był wybitnie trollowy. Wszyscy byli jednopostowcami z alergią i żoną w ciąży. Zdzierali ściany szlifierkami, gruntowali i nakładali nowy tynk a to wszystko w jeden dzień. Więc oczywiście potraktowałem ich jak trolli.  Później dowiedziałem się że problem jest wiec przeprosiłem. Tyle że problem z czasem mija. Ale trolle były i po prostu podczepiły się pod temat.

A jeśli chodzi o promocje to słyszałem (wczoraj) że właśnie chyba w liroyu sprzedawali ten grunt po niespełna 50zł (czyli 40-parę złotych) a "moja" farba kosztuje już prawie 100zł/10l (90-parę złotych ale mam dwie "moje"- druga to 88zł/10l) ...niestety. Ale jeśli mam dać gwarancję to MUSI to być dobra farba WYBRANA PRZEZE MNIE!

Wczoraj też dowiedziałem się co to konkretnie za składnik użyli do tej farby - niestety czysto chemiczna nazwa i trudno ją spamiętać. Ale to właśnie tani składnik. Dowiedziałem się też że śnieżka nie jest pierwszą firmą która popłynęła  na nim... były inne przed nią. Też śmierdziało sikami.

Następna sprawa. Trąbię już od wielu lat że znam lepsze farby niż śnieżka grunt. Że śnieżka grunt to "gięsty" kisiel słabo kryjący. Ale oczywiście ja jestem słabo ogarnięty sznurek budowlany więc poszedłeś do sklepu i kupiłeś śnieżkę grunt i to jeszcze pomijając promocje zapłaciłeś pełną katalogową cenę. Brawo dla ogarniętego! Tak trzymać! 

Wypomniałeś mi wątek wentylacyjny. Masz rację - odpowiedziałem na pytanie nie sprawdzając jego kontekstu . Ale to Ty się okazałeś bardziej papieski od samego papieża. Instalator zamilkł bo poruszyłem drażliwy temat upustów instalatorskich i zasad jakie rządzą w środowisku. Tego że jak mój Inwestor zadzwonił po kolanko do hurtowni wentylacyjnej to powiedzieli że kosztuje 52zł a ja pojechałem i kupiłem za...14zł. No ale Kolego to Ty jesteś ogarnięty w budowlance. I chylę przed Tobą czoła. Załóż bloga poradnikowego dotyczącego spraw budowlanych. Przecież na tym się najlepiej znasz.

...dobra. Spadam się dalej ogarniać.

ps. w każdej farbie jest mniejsza lub większa zawartość DHMO czyli monotlenek diwodoru. To jest dopiero świństwo! Przy tym kocie siki to malutki pryszcz!

Monotlenek diwodoru (ang. "dihydrogen monoxide", w skrócie DHMO) jest bezbarwny, bezwonny, nie ma smaku i zabija corocznie nieprzeliczone tysiące ludzi. Większość tych zgonów jest spowodowana niezamierzonym wprowadzeniem DHMO do płuc, lecz niebezpieczeństwa związane z tą substancją nie ograniczają się do przypadków inhalacji. Przedłużony kontakt z zestaloną postacią DHMO powoduje rozlegle zniszczenia tkanek. Objawy spożycia DHMO mogą obejmować nadmierne pocenie się, zwiększenie ilości oddawanego moczu, a nawet zaburzenia samopoczucia, nudności, wymioty i zaburzenia równowagi elektrolitycznej organizmu. Pozbawienie dostępu do DHMO oznacza dla osób uzależnionych pewną śmierć.

*Monotlenek diwodoru:* 

jest niekiedy określany jako kwas protonowy i jest głównym składnikiem kwaśnych deszczów,przyczynia się do zwiększenia efektu szklarniowego na Ziemi,może być przyczyną poważnych poparzeń,współuczestniczy w procesach erozji gleb,przyspiesza korozję i rdzewienie wielu metali,może spowodować awarię urządzeń elektrycznych,zmniejsza skuteczność działania hamulców samochodowych,został wykryty w komórkach nieuleczalnych nowotworów złośliwych,

----------


## Rom-Kon

...a co do wyboru farby. Jak wchodzę na remontówkę - malowanie to farba już stoi w przedpokoju. Jaka? Ta którą polecił sprzedawca bo taka dobra. Ja mam tylko nią wypaćkać ściany. Do tego mnie Klienci najęli. Nie do mądrzenia się. I tyle w tym temacie.

....właśnie szykuję się na spotkanie przed wejściem na następną robotę. Materiał na budowie już mam... nie ja go wybierałem. Teraz będę kombinował jak go wykorzystać by się nie zmarnował a jednocześnie by sufit się nie zawalił bo będzie obciążony nasypem celulozy. Gdybym ja wybierał materiał to bym wybrał inny system - o wiele mocniejszy i odporniejszy na nasyp. I jeszcze do tego tańszy! Ale temu co to sprzedawał to dziwnym trafem oszczędność nie leżała na sercu... ciekawe dlaczego. I dlaczego zwrot chybionego zakupu też nie był możliwy...

----------


## autorus

Śnieżkę będę omijać długim szerokim  łukiem.  i nie dla tego że zaliczyli wpadkę, ale ze nie potrafią się przyznać a z kupujących robią idiotow.

----------


## fotohobby

> Już się ogarniam. Wątek od samego początku był wybitnie trollowy. Wszyscy byli jednopostowcami z alergią i żoną w ciąży. Zdzierali ściany szlifierkami, gruntowali i nakładali nowy tynk a to wszystko w jeden dzień. Więc oczywiście potraktowałem ich jak trolli.  Później dowiedziałem się że problem jest wiec przeprosiłem. Tyle że problem z czasem mija. Ale trolle były i po prostu podczepiły się pod temat.
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o promocje to słyszałem (wczoraj) że właśnie chyba w liroyu sprzedawali ten grunt po niespełna 50zł (czyli 40-parę złotych) a "moja" farba kosztuje już prawie 100zł/10l (90-parę złotych ale mam dwie "moje"- druga to 88zł/10l) ...niestety. Ale jeśli mam dać gwarancję to MUSI to być dobra farba WYBRANA PRZEZE MNIE!
> 
> Wczoraj też dowiedziałem się co to konkretnie za składnik użyli do tej farby - niestety czysto chemiczna nazwa i trudno ją spamiętać. Ale to właśnie tani składnik. Dowiedziałem się też że śnieżka nie jest pierwszą firmą która popłynęła  na nim... były inne przed nią. Też śmierdziało sikami.
> 
> Następna sprawa. Trąbię już od wielu lat że znam lepsze farby niż śnieżka grunt. Że śnieżka grunt to "gięsty" kisiel słabo kryjący. Ale oczywiście ja jestem słabo ogarnięty sznurek budowlany więc poszedłeś do sklepu i kupiłeś śnieżkę grunt i to jeszcze pomijając promocje zapłaciłeś pełną katalogową cenę. Brawo dla ogarniętego! Tak trzymać! 
> 
> Wypomniałeś mi wątek wentylacyjny. Masz rację - odpowiedziałem na pytanie nie sprawdzając jego kontekstu . Ale to Ty się okazałeś bardziej papieski od samego papieża. Instalator zamilkł bo poruszyłem drażliwy temat upustów instalatorskich i zasad jakie rządzą w środowisku. Tego że jak mój Inwestor zadzwonił po kolanko do hurtowni wentylacyjnej to powiedzieli że kosztuje 52zł a ja pojechałem i kupiłem za...14zł. No ale Kolego to Ty jesteś ogarnięty w budowlance. I chylę przed Tobą czoła. Załóż bloga poradnikowego dotyczącego spraw budowlanych. Przecież na tym się najlepiej znasz.
> ...



I mam nadzieję, ze z dobrym skutkiem, a zanim coś w jakimś wątku coś napiszesz, to go ZE ZROZUMIENIEM przeczytasz i pomyślisz - co piszesz i do kogo.
W tym wątku poplynąłeś dwa razy a rady nie udzieliłeś ŻADNEJ.
Nawet nie napisałeś jakiego gruntu warto użyć, ktoś mógłby przynajmniej na tym skorzystać. Nazwę chemiczna składnika Śnieżki "poznałeś", ale zapomniałeś.  :Lol: 
W sumie po co tu wchodzisz ? Potrollować ? Pożytku większego z tego nie ma.

Co do gruntu Śnieżki - pomijając zapach (który w końcu przeminie) trudno jej coś zarzucić - dobrze kryje (lepiej, niż podkład Beckersa) dobrze wyrównuje chłonmośc podłoża, trudno się doczepić do przyczepności do podłoża.

W aktualnej gazetce Leroy Merlin nie ma promocji na grunt Śnieżki.
Będę jutro przejeżdżał obok marketu, to z ciekawości wstąpię i sprawdzę, czy nie brniesz, żeby swoją chybiona tezę obronić.
Taki mam przeczucie.

Mało tego, w LM tej farby nawet nie ma w sprzedaży, jest inna Śnieżka podkładowa:
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/farby/przy...4578,l851.html

o której ktoś w opiniach napisał, ze nie ma nic wspólnego z Śnieżką Grunt, że źle kryje i zawiera grudki. Pewnie o tej pisałeś....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> I mam nadzieję, ze z dobrym skutkiem, a zanim coś w jakimś wątku coś napiszesz, to go ZE ZROZUMIENIEM przeczytasz i pomyślisz - co piszesz i do kogo.
> W tym wątku poplynąłeś dwa razy a rady nie udzieliłeś ŻADNEJ.
> Nawet nie napisałeś jakiego gruntu warto użyć, ktoś mógłby przynajmniej na tym skorzystać. Nazwę chemiczna składnika Śnieżki "poznałeś", ale zapomniałeś. 
> W sumie po co tu wchodzisz ? Potrollować ? Pożytku większego z tego nie ma.
> 
> Co do gruntu Śnieżki - pomijając zapach (który w końcu przeminie) trudno jej coś zarzucić - dobrze kryje (lepiej, niż podkład Beckersa) dobrze wyrównuje chłonmośc podłoża, trudno się doczepić do przyczepności do podłoża.
> 
> W aktualnej gazetce Leroy Merlin nie ma promocji na grunt Śnieżki.
> Będę jutro przejeżdżał obok marketu, to z ciekawości wstąpię i sprawdzę, czy nie brniesz, żeby swoją chybiona tezę obronić.
> ...


Och jakie to zalety ma ta Twoja śnieżka Grunt! No tylko że jakoś nie wyszło na dobre malowanie nią... oj jaka szkoda... a taka dobra była, amerykańska  :big grin: 

A jeśli chodzi o ten składnik to dopytaj Autorusa bo On też usłyszał tą nazwę. Może zapamiętał?  :wink: 

A jakiego gruntu warto użyć? A mało to pisałem na ten temat? gdybyś poczytał moje posty to byś wiedział na jakich materiałach robię. Że od dwudziestu lat jestem zakochany w jednym z producentów farb. A poznałem je bo w moim rodzinnym mieście jest skład fabryczny na całą północno-zachodnią Polskę. Drugą farbę którą testowałem też opisałem tu na forum. Jest dostępna-produkowana od zeszłego roku. Została stworzona od podstaw z uwzględnieniem naszych - wykonawców uwag. Praktycznie została stworzona na nasze zamówienie. Znajdź, poczytaj a później żałuj że jej nie zastosowałeś. A warto było. Bardzo dobra jakość za całkiem rozsądne pieniądze tyle że nie jest reklamowana w TV. Ma 100% krycia na chyba najcięższym podłożu jakim jest multifinish (barwa brązowa) już przy 2-krotnym malowaniu. Przy innych - normalnych podłożach to można praktycznie wymalować na raz i będzie to (prawie) na gotowo.Dodam że jest to farba gruntująca i zarazem wierzchnia z ładną, ciepłą bielą.

Następna sprawa... dziś szukasz w gazetce promocji sprzed paru miesięcy? Dobrze się czujesz?  :wink:  I jeszcze jedno. USŁYSZAŁEM a nie ZOBACZYŁEM bo mi ta farba koło *** lata więc nawet nie patrzę ile w danym dniu kosztuje. Mam inne hobby niż zapamiętywanie cen towarów których nie używam.

----------


## fotohobby

> Och jakie to zalety ma ta Twoja śnieżka Grunt! No tylko że jakoś nie wyszło na dobre malowanie nią... oj jaka szkoda... a taka dobra była, amerykańska


O zaletach napisałem. O wadach (utrzymujący się u mnie przez 6miesiecy nieznaczny kwaśny zapach) też. Ściany pomalowane pózniej farbą docelową wyglądają idealnie.
Może sobie po prostu nie poradziłeś z tym gruntem, stąd uraz i pisanie o kisielu. A może nawet nie bardzo wiesz,o której farbie podkładowej piszemy.






> A jakiego gruntu warto użyć? A mało to pisałem na ten temat? gdybyś poczytał moje posty to byś wiedział na jakich materiałach robię.


Znowu miałeś okazje podać nazwę i komuś pomóc i tego nie zrobiłeś. Ja chyba nie będe przeglądał Twoich postów - raz, wątpliwa to korzyść, dwa gruntować raczej juz długo nie będę musiał.




> Następna sprawa... dziś szukasz w gazetce promocji sprzed paru miesięcy? Dobrze się czujesz?  I jeszcze jedno. USŁYSZAŁEM a nie ZOBACZYŁEM bo mi ta farba koło *** lata więc nawet nie patrzę ile w danym dniu kosztuje. Mam inne hobby niż zapamiętywanie cen towarów których nie używam.


Wcześniej wyraźnie napisałeś:



> Kiedyś ta farba kosztowała przeszło 60zł/10l. *Dziś* około 40zł...


Promocja sprzed kilku miesięcy trwa nadal ?  :Lol: 

Czyli na podstawie słów kogoś, kto kilka miesięcy temu powiedział Ci, ze widział w LM grunt Śnieżki (i to inny, niż ten o którym piszemy, bo tym LM nie handluje) po czterdziści kilka złotych wysnuwasz wniosek, ze *teraz* Śnieżka sprzedaje pod taką nazwa gorszy juz produkt i wszyscy są tu cześciowo winni, bo polecieli na niska cenę ?
I jak tu Cię traktować poważnie....?

----------


## zbyszekswce

Ludzie nie kłóćcie się między sobą - po pierwsze nie ma o co po drugie gdzie 2 się kłóci tam trzeci korzysta ( temat się rozmydla ).

*Rom-Kon* - jestem jakby to powiedzieć... INWESTOREM - czyli nie znam się na budowlance tylko remontuje mieszkanie. Wziąłem ekipę, którą znałem z 15 lat. Powiedzieli mi, żebym w kwestii gruntu sam coś wybrał - po tym kiedy grunt, który oni zaproponowali - TAK JAK NAPISAŁEM - krył słabo. Poszedłem więc za głosem "specjalistów sklepowych" - których w 2 na 3 przypadki znałem ( jednego BARDZO dobrze ) i wynik mam taki jaki mam. Uważam, ŻE NIE MUSZĘ SIĘ ZNAĆ W 100 PROCENTACH NA WSZYSTKIM, chociaż staram się zgłębiać chociaż minimalnie każdy temat. Skoro kupuję grunt i nie ma na nim nawet słowa o jakiś skutkach ubocznych, to nie powinienem się ich chyba spodziewać. Jeżeli idę do lekarza dostaję ulotkę i muszę temu zaufać prawda? Chyba, że Twoim zdaniem powinienem nie ufać nikomu ale tak nie da się żyć!!!! Nie zmyślam tego problemu ani nie działam na szkodę niczyją. Po prostu PRZERAZIŁ MNIE WPIS tej osoby, niby rzecznika, który napisał epopeję o jakiś drobnoustrojach i staram się zgłębić temat... DO TEJ PORY SAM UWAŻAŁEM, ŻE CAŁY TEMAT JEST WYNIKIEM JAKIEŚ ZBIOROWEJ HISTERII I POMYŚLAŁEM, ŻE JA RÓWNIEŻ ZACZYNAM PODŚWIADOMIE W NIEJ UCZESTNICZYĆ - ale skoro coś się dzieje, to chcę wiedzieć CO DOKŁADNIE I JAKIE TO MOŻE MIEĆ KONSEKWENCJE... tym bardziej, że sporo objawów u mnie się pokrywa - zapach w najsilniejszy w najbardziej nasłonecznionym pomieszczeniu, głównie w ciepłe dni... Boję się myśleć co będzie jak przyjdzie sezon grzewczy, pozamykam okna i włączę piece...

*fotohobby* - rozumiem, że u Ciebie zapach minął?

----------


## coulignon

http://forum.gazeta.pl/forum/w,796,9..._smierdzi.html

Tak jak pisałem wcześniej - Śnieżka nie pierwsza i nie ostatnia ma z tym problem. Ja wiem gdzie leży problem bo przerabiałem od strony technologicznej. Snieżka pewnie też wie ale z jakiegoś powodu niewiele z tym robi - patrząc na kolejne wpisy. 
Bardzo tanio farby śnieżki mozna kupić w Tesco - w tej chwili snieżka Eko jest po 39,99 / 10l.  Gruntująca swego czasu chyba tez była w podobnej. Ja wiem na jak duże "kompromisy technologiczne" trzeba iść oferując farbę w tej cenie. Dlatego takich nie produkuję.

----------


## fotohobby

> Boję się myśleć co będzie jak przyjdzie sezon grzewczy, pozamykam okna i włączę piece...
> 
> *fotohobby* - rozumiem, że u Ciebie zapach minął?


On nigdy nie był tak silny, żebym mógł napisać, ze w tym ńie da się żyć, ale teraz minął całkowicie.

O zimę się nie martw, wtedy zapach traci na intensywności, a nawet znika.
Mniejsze nasłonecznienie i wilgotność to powodują.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Fotohobby czy takie wyjaśnienie Coulignona usatysfakcjonowało  Cię? Czy nadal chcesz się pogrążać nic nie wnosząc do dyskusji?

----------


## fotohobby

Ja wnoszę więcej niż Ty, patrząc z perspektywy inwestorów, który tym pomalowałi ściany.
Bo Ty najpierw wyzwałeś ich od trolli (co było nieprawdą), a potem, że połasili sie na towar, który kiedyś kosztował więcej, dziś znacząco mniej (co również jest nieprawda).
Aż sie dziwię, że jeszcze się tu odzywasz.

A Coulignon w tym wątku juz dawno dał radę, żeby wietrzyć, czekać i nie panikować. Nikogo od trolli, czy skąpców nie wyzwał, choć wybrali produkt konkurencji. I tym różni sie fachowiec od....

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Ludzie nie kłóćcie się między sobą - po pierwsze nie ma o co po drugie gdzie 2 się kłóci tam trzeci korzysta ( temat się rozmydla ).
> 
> *Rom-Kon* - jestem jakby to powiedzieć... INWESTOREM - czyli nie znam się na budowlance tylko remontuje mieszkanie. Wziąłem ekipę, którą znałem z 15 lat. Powiedzieli mi, żebym w kwestii gruntu sam coś wybrał - po tym kiedy grunt, który oni zaproponowali - TAK JAK NAPISAŁEM - krył słabo. Poszedłem więc za głosem "specjalistów sklepowych" - których w 2 na 3 przypadki znałem ( jednego BARDZO dobrze ) i wynik mam taki jaki mam. Uważam, ŻE NIE MUSZĘ SIĘ ZNAĆ W 100 PROCENTACH NA WSZYSTKIM, chociaż staram się zgłębiać chociaż minimalnie każdy temat. Skoro kupuję grunt i nie ma na nim nawet słowa o jakiś skutkach ubocznych, to nie powinienem się ich chyba spodziewać. Jeżeli idę do lekarza dostaję ulotkę i muszę temu zaufać prawda? Chyba, że Twoim zdaniem powinienem nie ufać nikomu ale tak nie da się żyć!!!! Nie zmyślam tego problemu ani nie działam na szkodę niczyją. Po prostu PRZERAZIŁ MNIE WPIS tej osoby, niby rzecznika, który napisał epopeję o jakiś drobnoustrojach i staram się zgłębić temat... DO TEJ PORY SAM UWAŻAŁEM, ŻE CAŁY TEMAT JEST WYNIKIEM JAKIEŚ ZBIOROWEJ HISTERII I POMYŚLAŁEM, ŻE JA RÓWNIEŻ ZACZYNAM PODŚWIADOMIE W NIEJ UCZESTNICZYĆ - ale skoro coś się dzieje, to chcę wiedzieć CO DOKŁADNIE I JAKIE TO MOŻE MIEĆ KONSEKWENCJE... tym bardziej, że sporo objawów u mnie się pokrywa - zapach w najsilniejszy w najbardziej nasłonecznionym pomieszczeniu, głównie w ciepłe dni... Boję się myśleć co będzie jak przyjdzie sezon grzewczy, pozamykam okna i włączę piece...
> 
> *fotohobby* - rozumiem, że u Ciebie zapach minął?


Była zbiorowa histeria a dodatkowo podkradły się trolle - pewnie wynajęte do czarnego PR przez konkurencję. Gdyby to było zagrożenie zdrowia lub życia to konkurencja już by się postarało o odpowiednie nagłośnienie sprawy.  To nie jest tak że ja sobie coś umieszam we wiaderku i zacznę sprzedawać. To wszystko jest pod kontrolą, dopuszczenia do obrotu itp. ale ja osobiście procedur nie znam bo nie wprowadzałem żadnego towaru na rynek. 

Jak długo może to śmierdzieć? Tak długo aż się składniki nie skończą. Ktoś wyżej napisał że g... śmierdzi przez tydzień a to jest spora kupa a na ścianie tego jest 0.00nic. Tyle że jeśli jest to amoniak to ludzki nos wykrywa go w bardzo małych stężeniach. Lata toto w powietrzu w ilości pojedynczych ppm a my to czujemy. Nic Ci nie pełza pod farbą  :no:  to tylko czysta chemia  :yes:  ...to tak na pocieszenie :wink:  A jako że to nie pierwszy raz się zdarzyło i ludzie gromadnie w protestach nie wyszli na ulice miast i nie blokowali dróg powiatowych wiec należy mieć nadzieję że to mija. Ludziom którzy pomalowali ściany jesienią to może i do wiosny śmierdziało ale teraz pewnie będzie mijać to szybciej. Zresztą wątek też umiera śmiercią naturalną. I tyle. Nie ma co siać paniki chociaż wkurzenie pozostanie.

----------


## KropQ

Rom-Kom proszę kolejny raz, nie masz problemu, nie dotknął Cie ten smród to się po prostu nie wypowiadaj i nie zaśmiecaj wątku.
Nie wiem co mają na celu Twoje wypowiedzi? Inwestorzy ponoszą winę, bo wybrali zły grunt? Zgadzam się, źle wybraliśmy, ale niestety nie potrzeba nam teraz tego uświadamiać (TO JUŻ WIEMY)- tylko pomóc żeby się tego pozbyć. I jakoś z trolem tego forum kojarzę najbardziej Ciebie.


Ja natomiast chciałam  pocieszyć tych, którzy znają ból śmierdzącego domu, szczególnie Ciebie *zbyszekswce*, bo Ciebie dotyka świeżutki intensywny odór....
On minie, jeśli wrócisz do moich wypowiedzi sprzed kilku miesięcy zobaczysz jak bardzo dokuczał mi ten zapach. Ja w odróżnieniu od Ciebie kładłam tynki cementowo - wapienne, schły ponad rok, śnieżka zasmrodziła mi dom, Vanisha nie próbowałam, bo przeczytałam,że wcale nie zabija smrodu.
Spryskałam za to ściany denaturatem. Dziś nie wiem czy to denaturat, czy po prostu czas, ale już nie śmierdzi, nawet po pomalowaniu (oczywiście nie farbą Śnieżki).
Jedno wiem na pewno te markę będę omijać szerokim łukiem, a cisza Rzecznika po jednym poście mówi sama za siebie.
Skoro wiedzą, że wchodzi w reakcję z jakimiś drobnoustrojami niech podadzą informację na opakowaniu, a najlepiej podpatrzą jaki skład maja inne firmy i poprawia jakość produktu. Bo problem ze sprzedażą na pewno już mają skoro Rzecznik się na forum pofatygował.

----------


## modena

> Spadam się dalej ogarniać.
> 
> ps. w każdej farbie jest mniejsza lub większa zawartość DHMO czyli monotlenek diwodoru. To jest dopiero świństwo! Przy tym kocie siki to malutki pryszcz!
> 
> Monotlenek diwodoru (ang. "dihydrogen monoxide", w skrócie DHMO) jest bezbarwny, bezwonny, nie ma smaku i zabija corocznie nieprzeliczone tysiące ludzi. Większość tych zgonów jest spowodowana niezamierzonym wprowadzeniem DHMO do płuc, lecz niebezpieczeństwa związane z tą substancją nie ograniczają się do przypadków inhalacji. Przedłużony kontakt z zestaloną postacią DHMO powoduje rozlegle zniszczenia tkanek. Objawy spożycia DHMO mogą obejmować nadmierne pocenie się, zwiększenie ilości oddawanego moczu, a nawet zaburzenia samopoczucia, nudności, wymioty i zaburzenia równowagi elektrolitycznej organizmu. Pozbawienie dostępu do DHMO oznacza dla osób uzależnionych pewną śmierć.
> 
> *Monotlenek diwodoru:* 
> 
> jest niekiedy określany jako kwas protonowy i jest głównym składnikiem kwaśnych deszczów,przyczynia się do zwiększenia efektu szklarniowego na Ziemi,może być przyczyną poważnych poparzeń,współuczestniczy w procesach erozji gleb,przyspiesza korozję i rdzewienie wielu metali,może spowodować awarię urządzeń elektrycznych,zmniejsza skuteczność działania hamulców samochodowych,został wykryty w komórkach nieuleczalnych nowotworów złośliwych,


Hmm.......https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monotlenek_diwodoru

----------


## macimarcz

> Rom-Kom proszę kolejny raz, nie masz problemu, nie dotknął Cie ten smród to się po prostu nie wypowiadaj i nie zaśmiecaj wątku.
> Nie wiem co mają na celu Twoje wypowiedzi? Inwestorzy ponoszą winę, bo wybrali zły grunt? Zgadzam się, źle wybraliśmy, ale niestety nie potrzeba nam teraz tego uświadamiać (TO JUŻ WIEMY)- tylko pomóc żeby się tego pozbyć. I jakoś z trolem tego forum kojarzę najbardziej Ciebie.


Bardzo dobrze napisane.

Co miałem napisać w tym wątku to napisałem. Smród zniknął po zastosowaniu opisanych rozwiązań. Rom-Kom, jakkolwiek wierzysz że Twoja misja na tym forum ma pozytywny wydźwięk, w 100% uważam Cię za szkodnika. Zaglądam tu od czasu do czasu i jedyne negatywne odczucia mam po czytaniu Twoich nic nie wnoszących wpisów.
Pozdr

----------


## mewaa

> Monotlenek diwodoru (ang. "dihydrogen monoxide", w skrócie DHMO) jest bezbarwny, bezwonny, nie ma smaku i zabija corocznie nieprzeliczone tysiące ludzi. Większość tych zgonów jest spowodowana niezamierzonym wprowadzeniem DHMO do płuc, lecz niebezpieczeństwa związane z tą substancją nie ograniczają się do przypadków inhalacji. Przedłużony kontakt z zestaloną postacią DHMO powoduje rozlegle zniszczenia tkanek. Objawy spożycia DHMO mogą obejmować nadmierne pocenie się, zwiększenie ilości oddawanego moczu, a nawet zaburzenia samopoczucia, nudności, wymioty i zaburzenia równowagi elektrolitycznej organizmu. Pozbawienie dostępu do DHMO oznacza dla osób uzależnionych pewną śmierć.
> 
> *Monotlenek diwodoru:* 
> 
> może być przyczyną poważnych poparzeń,


Ale tylko w formie gazowej. Najczęściej przy odcedzaniu ziemniaków  :wink: 

Wracając do tematu wątku. Świeżo wyremontowany pokój mojego mieszkania również opanował smród ze śnieżki. Zdecydowałam się na darcie farby - niestety. 
Sufit mam już zeszlifowany. Pozostaje darcie (szpachelką) ścian.

----------


## agraf

Witam,

a czy ktoś mógłby powiedzieć czy ten specyficzny zapach występuje tylko po pomalowaniu gruntem Śnieżki czy farbą np. Satynową też?

----------


## maciek.wrc

Krótka piłka - przestało u Was walić? U mnie przestało - od mniej więcej dwóch miesięcy cieszę się możliwością zaproszenia kogoś i nie obwąchuje ścian po powrocie z pracy.

----------


## kitusia

> Krótka piłka - przestało u Was walić? U mnie przestało - od mniej więcej dwóch miesięcy cieszę się możliwością zaproszenia kogoś i nie obwąchuje ścian po powrocie z pracy.


Błagam o pomoc !!!!!!!!! Help !!!!!!!!!!! co pomogło ?  Goście bedą za kilka dni a w pokoju po remoncie wali  jak.................... eh  ::-(:   szkoda gadać.

Pomożcie

----------


## autorus

za kilka miesięcy przejdzie.  nic nie wymyślisz.  trzeba czekać.

----------


## kitusia

Kiedyś napewno przejdzie ale jak wytłumaczyć gościom że to nie mój kot nasikał w pokoju  ::-(:

----------


## fotohobby

> Błagam o pomoc !!!!!!!!! Help !!!!!!!!!!! co pomogło ?  Goście bedą za kilka dni a w pokoju po remoncie wali  jak.................... eh   szkoda gadać.
> 
> Pomożcie


Pomaga czas, albo denaturat  :wink: 

Tyle, ze skoro masz mieć gości za kilka dni, to już nawet na denaturat za póżno.
Zamknij okno, zasłon je, powinno się poprawić.

----------


## coulignon

> Pomaga czas, albo denaturat 
> 
> .


Uściślę - nie pić. Zaaplikować na ściany.  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Uściślę - nie pić. Zaaplikować na ściany.


Jeszcze bardziej uściślę - przy aplikacji na ściany lepiej uważać bo to jednak palne jest i w mieszance oparów z powietrzem tworzy mieszankę wybuchową!

...no i dodatkowo można pozbyć się prawka bo nieświadomie można się ubzdryngolić wdychając opary a potem wsiąść do samochodu w pełnej nieświadomości że ma się promile.

----------


## fotohobby

> Uściślę - nie pić. Zaaplikować na ściany.


Ale jakby tak gościom zaaplikować... To by im chyba zapach ścian przestał przeszkadzać  :wink:

----------


## FlashBack

> Kiedyś napewno przejdzie ale jak wytłumaczyć gościom że to nie mój kot nasikał w pokoju


wypożycz kota od sąsiadów, gdy goście przyjdą wywal. Przy nich kota, że to niby on nasmrodzil.

----------


## ankaban

Witajcie! Przeczytałam całą dyskusję i chcę się podzielić moim problemem a także poprosić Was o radę. U mnie było tak: pokój naszych dzieci gipsowany i pomalowany duluxem jakieś 4 lata temu tj. w 2011r. i było ok, nic nie śmierdziało (nawet do głowy mi wtedy nie przyszło że farba może tak śmierdzieć). Teraz tj. w czerwcu 2015r. odświeżaliśmy pokój dzieci, który tym razem został pomalowany śnieżką kolory natury (nie gruntowałam ścian, śnieżkę położyłam bezpośrednio na farbę dulux). No i zaczęło się. Nie bardzo pamiętam moment kiedy zaczęło mi śmierdzieć w pokoju, czy smród czułam już w trakcie malowania, czy dopiero jak wstawiliśmy meble, ale na pewno poczułam że coś śmierdzi w pokoju, nie umiałam zidentyfikować tego smrodu. Najpierw myślałam, że może dzieci coś przyniosły do pokoju, obwąchałam cały pokój, każdy zakamarek i nic. Dopiero jak przyłożyłam nos do ściany, okazało się że to ściany tak śmierdzą. Po przeczytaniu wątku wnioskuje, że jest jeden najmniej inwazyjny sposób na pozbycie się smrodu: *czekać aż ten smród sam zniknie*, ale powiedzcie proszę czy nic się nie stanie dzieciom, które najczęściej przebywają w tym pokoju, bawią się no i oczywiście śpią w tym pokoju? Czy dobrze wnioskuje, że trzeba czekać?

----------


## coulignon

> Ale jakby tak gościom zaaplikować... To by im chyba zapach ścian przestał przeszkadzać


No wiec mamy co najmniej dwa sposoby poradzenia sobie z problemem.

----------


## fighter1983

dobra a co z farbami izolujacymi?
Kabe chyba ma takowa Milamat sie to nazywa?
Colignon a ta Twoja popozarowa farbka?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Już wcześniej pisałem że na plamy - bułka przyklejona masłem do ściany, kredki świecowe itp. - to sprawdza się emalia alkidowa. Ale czy izoluje od smrodu? Chyba jednak najlepszy sposób wziąć na przeczekanie. 

A czy ktoś próbował perhydrolem?
http://www.envolab.pl/sklep/nadtlenek-wodoru-30-detail

----------


## KropQ

Ankaban, trzeba czekać. Podobno ten smród nie ma wpływu na nasz organizm.
Możesz potraktowac ściany denaturatem (ja tak zrobiłam), ale jak piszą powyżej ma to swoje wady.
Ja opryski zrobiłam w domu, w którym jeszcze nie mieszkaliśmy, a smród po denaturacie pewnie znasz.Utrzymuje się kilka dni.
Przy dzieciakach to chyba bym nie zaryzykowała.
Czyli cierpliwość i czas...

----------


## ankaban

Dzięki KropQ za odpowiedź.

----------


## snowstorm

nie polecam białej śnieżki eco hipoalergicznej, po miesiacu-śmierdzi nadal; na szczęscie  będzie i tak kładziona docelowo jeszcze jedna wartwa farby-więc liczę, że problem zostanie zamalowany...

----------


## FlashBack

> nie polecam białej śnieżki eco hipoalergicznej, po miesiacu-śmierdzi nadal; na szczęscie  będzie i tak kładziona docelowo jeszcze jedna wartwa farby-więc liczę, że problem zostanie zamalowany...


Może nie druga inna farba, a wypranie skarpetek pomoże.

----------


## misiupl

> Może nie druga inna farba, a wypranie skarpetek pomoże.


Humor jak po dwóch tanich winach  :WTF:

----------


## FlashBack

> Humor jak po dwóch tanich winach


Po Western Gold

----------


## maariusz535

ja pomalowalem chyba pod koniec marca i nadal smierdzi.a probowal ktos tego sposobu co polecil rzecznik sniezki z ta woda utleniona/?

----------


## FlashBack

> ja pomalowalem chyba pod koniec marca i nadal smierdzi.a probowal ktos tego sposobu co polecil rzecznik sniezki z ta woda utleniona/?


A co dokładnie malowales Tynk jaki , gładź jaką ?

----------


## fotohobby

> ja pomalowalem chyba pod koniec marca i nadal smierdzi.a probowal ktos tego sposobu co polecil rzecznik sniezki z ta woda utleniona/?


No to zostały Ci jeszcze jakieś dwa-trzy miesiące  :wink: 
Ja malowałem Śnieżką tynk Knauf Diamant w grudniu-styczniu i dopiero od dwóch, trzech tygodni mogę powiedzieć ze nic nie czuć.
Przy czym - u mnie ten zapach nie był tak dokuczliwy, a pojawiał sie właściwie po otwarciu okien, czego z uwagi na WM zbyt często nie robię.

----------


## maariusz535

na tynk polozona byla gladz mastermasa ,gladz pomalowalem tym ferelnym gruntem .

----------


## FlashBack

> na tynk polozona byla gladz mastermasa ,gladz pomalowalem tym ferelnym gruntem .


Akryl?

----------


## kubiak666

witam. Ja rowniez pomalowalem pol domu tym specyfikiem.. no i trafilem na to forum ;]
Sprawa wyglada tak ze Sniezka grunt nie smierdzi po kontakcie z czyms na scianie. Ten grunt smierdzi juz w wiaderku.. kupilem 3 wiadra. jedno w pobliskim skladzie budowlanym. smierdzialo od razu po otwarciu i tym pomalowalem przedpokoj. Kolejne 2 wiadra kupilem juz w Praktikerze bo w tym pobliskiem sklepie juz nie bylo. Z praktikera nic nie smierdzi a patrzylem date produkcji i rozni sie tylko tydzien od tego wiadra kupionego 'pod domem'. Wchodzac do salonu od razu czuc ze nic nie smierdzi, przechodzac spowrotem do przedpokoju szlak mnie trafia ;] wiadro puste przestaje smierdziec na drugi dzien. ale grunt na scianie smierdzi nadal. to jest dziwne. bo w wiaderku zostala dosc gruba warstwa na sciankach. pomalowalem tez kawalek plyty gipsowej i wozilem to w samochodzie ;] zeby sprawdzic czy smierdzi na sloncu bardziej niz w cieniu - jak tu pisano. Co z tego wyniklo? kawalek plyty nie smierdzi wogole.okolo 3-4 dni i zero zapachu. w domu smierdzi juz okolo tygodnia. sciany niezamalowane farba koncowa. narazie czekam i mysle jak pozbyc sie zapachu. moze ten denaturat.. a moze samo przejdzie. w domu jeszcze nie mieszkam i okna mam otwarte non stop. Jedno trzeba przyznac tej sniezce grunt. Nieliczac tego zapachu - jest to idealny grunt. pieknie sie rozprowadza i jest idealnie bialy jak wyschnie. sciana wyglada jak pomalowana na gotowo ;] gdyby nie ten zapach byl by to produkt na medal.

----------


## FlashBack

> witam. Ja rowniez pomalowalem pol domu tym specyfikiem.. no i trafilem na to forum ;]
> Sprawa wyglada tak ze Sniezka grunt nie smierdzi po kontakcie z czyms na scianie. Ten grunt smierdzi juz w wiaderku.. kupilem 3 wiadra. jedno w pobliskim skladzie budowlanym. smierdzialo od razu po otwarciu i tym pomalowalem przedpokoj. Kolejne 2 wiadra kupilem juz w Praktikerze bo w tym pobliskiem sklepie juz nie bylo. Z praktikera nic nie smierdzi a patrzylem date produkcji i rozni sie tylko tydzien od tego wiadra kupionego 'pod domem'. Wchodzac do salonu od razu czuc ze nic nie smierdzi, przechodzac spowrotem do przedpokoju szlak mnie trafia ;] wiadro puste przestaje smierdziec na drugi dzien. ale grunt na scianie smierdzi nadal. to jest dziwne. bo w wiaderku zostala dosc gruba warstwa na sciankach. pomalowalem tez kawalek plyty gipsowej i wozilem to w samochodzie ;] zeby sprawdzic czy smierdzi na sloncu bardziej niz w cieniu - jak tu pisano. Co z tego wyniklo? kawalek plyty nie smierdzi wogole.okolo 3-4 dni i zero zapachu. w domu smierdzi juz okolo tygodnia. sciany niezamalowane farba koncowa. narazie czekam i mysle jak pozbyc sie zapachu. moze ten denaturat.. a moze samo przejdzie. w domu jeszcze nie mieszkam i okna mam otwarte non stop. Jedno trzeba przyznac tej sniezce grunt. Nieliczac tego zapachu - jest to idealny grunt. pieknie sie rozprowadza i jest idealnie bialy jak wyschnie. sciana wyglada jak pomalowana na gotowo ;] gdyby nie ten zapach byl by to produkt na medal.


Podaj daty zakupu.

----------


## kubiak666

To jedno smierdzace wiadro kupilem jakies 2 tygodnie temu. Daty produkcji nie pamietam dokladnie ale chyba 27.04.2015. Pozostale 2 wiadra kupiłem tydzien temu w Praktikerze w Gdansku z data produkcji chyba 15.04.2015 i te nie smierdza. Juz przy malowaniu wiedzialem ze one smierdziec nie beda. Czuc bylo tylko zapach farby.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie ma reguły. Ja przy malowaniu czułem tylko zwykły zapach farby. Po pomalowaniu, po paru dniach nic. I tak przez kilka zimowych tygodni i niezamieszkałym domu.
Na wiosnę, jak pojawiło sie więcej słońca i wilgoci w powietrzu to zapach (niezbyt intensywny, ale jednak) sie pojawił. Teraz juz na szczęście nic nie czuć.

----------


## kubiak666

U mnie wyglada to troche inaczej. Zapach jest tak intensywny ze stojac przed domem z otwartymi drzwiami rowniez da sie do wyczuc.. sprobowal bym tego denaturatu ale wydaje mi sie ze on raczej sluzy do usuwania farb i nie wiem czy nie pozmywa mi calej tej zniezki. Jak narazie czekam do konca tygodnia i ciagle wietrze. Odezwe sie za kilka dni i zdam relacje. Jak ktos wie jak pozbyc sie tego zapachu to prosze pisac [email protected]. chetnie zadzwonie pogadam z osoba ktora problem rozwiazala u siebie.

----------


## maariusz535

a tej wody utlenionej ktos probowal ?

----------


## Rom-Kon

Wody utlenionej nikt nie próbował bo to chemia i nie daj Boże jeszcze pomoże.  :wink:

----------


## Mjuf

W temacie założonym przeze mnie nikt nie chce mi pomóc, więc może tu ktoś odpowie. 
Zgaduję, że potrzebuję gruntu do ścian (już pomalowanych, ale źle, na jedną nałożona bejca dekoracyjna, więc mam nadzieję, że tylko grunt wystarczy...), kupiłam Śnieżkę, ale jeszcze jej nie użyłam, bo zobaczyłam ten wątek. Zwrócę ją, ale nie wiem co kupić zamiast. Takie produkty znalazłam na leroymerlin, któryś z nich jest wart uwagi:
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/farby/przy...6597,l851.html
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/farby/przy...663,l1787.html
http://www.leroymerlin.pl/farby/przy...772,l1787.html
? LM mam najbliżej mieszkania, ale jak coś lepszego mogłabym znaleźć w Obi czy innej sieciówce to też mogę się tam wybrać.
I czy po nałożeniu farby gruntującej powinnam jeszcze nałożyć "zwykłą" farbę, jeżeli to biel mnie interesuje? Na to będę kłaść potem bejcę dekoracyjną, a już raz w tym tygodniu zepsułam malowanie, nie chcę tego drugi raz uczynić. Jest też coś takiego jak grunt szczepny pod efekty dekoracyjne, więc może tego też powinnam użyć? 


W moim temacie można przeczytać jaki miałam problem z bejcą i farbą (w skrócie: smugi, bejca za szybko wysychała i widać ślady nakładania), nie chcę przechodzić przez to drugi raz, bardzo proszę o pomoc, bo wśród znajomych i rodziny nikt nigdy nie stosował bejcy i nie miał tak beznadziejnie chłonnych ścian, a w sieciówkach pracują "doradcy", którzy na pytanie o bejcę do ścian odesłali mnie do działu z bejcami do drewna, i zastanawiali się jak mogłam to nałożyć na ściany  :bash:

----------


## fotohobby

Ja malowałem tym Beckersem i było OK.
Alpina tez powinna być w porządku.

----------


## Mjuf

Dziękuję za odpowiedź! Powiedz tylko jeszcze czy potem powinnam nakładać farbę nawierzchniową, jeżeli chcę użyć bejcy dekoracyjnej, bo na stronie LM znalazłam coś takiego



> - podkładowe farby akrylowe i lateksowe - stosuje się je na zewnątrz i wewnątrz budynków. Wnikają głęboko w ściany i wzmacniają ich powierzchnię. Używa się ich jako warstwy podkładowej pod dekoracyjne farby emulsyjne i akrylowe


W sklepach powinni ostrzegać, by za malowanie nie brali się amatorzy. Miałam tylko nałożyć farbę i bejcę, a potem cieszyć się ładnym pokojem. Teraz czeka mnie gruntowanie,  a wcześniej i szlifowanie, ponowne malowanie i bejcowanie... Dobrze, że trafiłam na ten wątek przed użyciem Śnieżki, bo byłoby jeszcze gorzej!

----------


## Rom-Kon

Jedną z lepszych farb podkładowych ale również nawierzchniowych jest farba Forste firmy Chems.

Może warto o niej poczytać? 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...od-producenta!

W zeszłym tygodniu wymalowałem nią przeszło 500m2 i to dwa razy już na gotowo. A jutro padnie 145m2 jednokrotnie jako grunt-podkład. 

Farba ta ma niesamowite krycie. gdyby nie to że po pierwszym malowaniu-gruntowaniu trzeba zrobić wyprawki szpachlarskie to spokojnie można nią malować "ino roz" -  już na gotowo do zamieszkania.

edit: dodam jeszcze że ta farba przechodzi u mnie każdorazowo w obecności Inwestora test taśmy. Po około trzech dniach od malowania (farba musi się utwardzić!) w obecności Inwestora naklejam taśmę 2-stronną do wykładzin (używam jej do klejenia folii paroizolacyjnej do profili), przygładzam palcem i odrywam zachowując prawidłową technikę odrywania każdej taśmy maskującej od ściany czyli odrywam wolno i pod dużym kątem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)
> 
> 
> W sklepach powinni ostrzegać, by za malowanie nie brali się amatorzy. Miałam tylko nałożyć farbę i bejcę, a potem cieszyć się ładnym pokojem. Teraz czeka mnie gruntowanie,  a wcześniej i szlifowanie, ponowne malowanie i bejcowanie... Dobrze, że trafiłam na ten wątek przed użyciem Śnieżki, bo byłoby jeszcze gorzej!


Znam tylko jeden produkt  który ma takie ostrzeżenie. Jest to Multifinish firmy Rigips. Ma wyraźnie zaznaczone że *jest to produkt dla przeszkolonych fachowców.* Na żadnych innych produktach się z takim napisem nie spotkałem.

----------


## yoozef

Witam wszystkich,

robiłem remont poddasza 2 lata temu, od tego czasu czuć tam właśnie wspominanym w wątku "kocim moczem". Zabudowa g-k, na to feralny grunt Śnieżki i farba Tikkurila. Właśnie robię remont parteru i dopiero teraz udało mi się ustalić, że powodem smrodu jest ten grunt. Pomalowałem jedną ze ścian i zaczęło intensywnie śmierdzieć. Dzięki googlowi trafiłem na ten wątek  :smile: .
Z tego co przeczytałem sprawdza się biały denaturat, ja jednak chyba spróbuję perhydrolem na tę świeżo pomalowaną ścianę - w domu są dzieci i lepiej żeby nie wdychały alkoholu  :smile: .
Ale mam pytanie, czy na te ściany już pomalowane farbą wierzchnią także zadziała ta opcja chociażby z denaturatem? Czy tylko zdzieranie farby wchodzi w grę? Muszę jakoś uporać się z tym odwiecznym smrodem na piętrze...

----------


## kubiak666

Minal tydzien od malowania Sniezka Grunt i zapach ktory nie pozwalal wysiedziec 5 minut w domu jest juz ledwo wyczuwalny. Smierdzialo niemilosiernie nawet stojac przed domem przy otwartych drzwiach. Po tygodniu ledwo cos czuc a mam tylko uchylone okna. Jesli ktos twierdzi ze smierdzi mu od 3 lat to niech przestanie chuchac sobie pod nos ;]

----------


## maariusz535

u mnie smierdzi od konca chyba marca.raz mniej nieraz gorzej.czy zdrapanie samej gladzi z tynku pomorze?i polozyc jeszcze raz gladz i pomalowac?

----------


## finlandia

Czytam, oczom nie wierzę i dziękuję niebiosom, że nie używałem tego gruntu. Fabryka wie o problemie więc może mogłaby przygotować 
"łatwonakładalny" preparat (np. rozpylacz) pomagający zwalczyć ten zapach? Cokolwiek by pomóc swoim klientom, a nie udawać że nic się nie stało!

----------


## Tomaszs131

U mnie zapach diametralnie się zmniejszył po uruchomieniu WM. Wcześniej był trochę wyczuwalny ale dzięki wentylacji jest już lepiej.

----------


## autorus

> Czytam, oczom nie wierzę i dziękuję niebiosom, że nie używałem tego gruntu. Fabryka wie o problemie więc może mogłaby przygotować 
> "łatwonakładalny" preparat (np. rozpylacz) pomagający zwalczyć ten zapach? Cokolwiek by pomóc swoim klientom, a nie udawać że nic się nie stało!


Bo to taki "śmierdzący problem" 

  Ja tez jestem *bardzo ale to bardzo zadowolony* że postawił na mojej drodze malarza który mi tego specyfiku nie zaproponował.  :wave:  :wave:  . oby żył 100lat.

----------


## FlashBack

> Bo to taki "śmierdzący problem" 
> 
>   Ja tez jestem *bardzo ale to bardzo zadowolony* że postawił na mojej drodze malarza który mi tego specyfiku nie zaproponował.  . oby żył 100lat.


Który gruntował farbą  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

ale nie śmierdzi  :big tongue:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Który gruntował farbą


...farbą gruntującą która jest do tego przeznaczona. Tak się składa że moje warstwy szpachlówki trzymają się tak mocno że nie muszę ich dodatkowo wzmacniać - spajać głęboko penetrującym gruntem. Zresztą widać że jesteś  większym specjalistą niż nawet inżynierowie w firmie Semin bo przy ETS2 nie zalecają gruntowania tylko od razu malowanie. No ale co oni tam wiedzą... Flash przecież jest mądrzejszy.

----------


## FlashBack

> ale nie śmierdzi


masz malarza który uważa że zagruntował farbą. Rozumiesz czy łopatą .

----------


## FlashBack

> ...farbą gruntującą która jest do tego przeznaczona. Tak się składa że moje warstwy szpachlówki trzymają się tak mocno że nie muszę ich dodatkowo wzmacniać - spajać głęboko penetrującym gruntem. Zresztą widać że jesteś  większym specjalistą niż nawet inżynierowie w firmie Semin bo przy ETS2 nie zalecają gruntowania tylko od razu malowanie. No ale co oni tam wiedzą... Flash przecież jest mądrzejszy.


Masz to na papierze czy kolejna pyskowka przez telefon.  Prześlij mi na prIV te notkę o et2.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Masz to na papierze czy kolejna pyskowka przez telefon.  Prześlij mi na prIV te notkę o et2.


Podaj adres pocztowy to wyślę Ci parę worków po ETSie i ze dwa wiadra po farbie Forste. Poczytasz sobie... oczywiście jeśli jeszcze umiesz czytać po Polsku ze zrozumieniem bo czytając Twoje posty mam co do tego wątpliwości. Ty  już odleciałeś i to daleko... gwiazdo YouTuba.

----------


## FlashBack

> Podaj adres pocztowy to wyślę Ci parę worków po ETSie i ze dwa wiadra po farbie Forste. Poczytasz sobie... oczywiście jeśli jeszcze umiesz czytać po Polsku ze zrozumieniem bo czytając Twoje posty mam co do tego wątpliwości. Ty  już odleciałeś i to daleko... gwiazdo YouTuba.





> O Rafał wrócił! No nie może być! Urlop ze zmywaka dali?


Wytrzep je a wiaderka umyj przydadzą się tobie. moich klientów kontraktorow stac  na to by kupić mi worki i wiadra na śmieci.
Gwiazda? Yt? Oj Romek masz manie przesladowcza.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Flash a nie zauważyłeś że udzielasz się w wątku o *farbie gruntującej o nazwie Śnieżka Grunt?* Może napisz do producenta że *farbą się nie gruntuje*  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

Tobie naprawdę odbiło i to równo! Zjedz Snickersa bo gwiazdorzysz!  Co parcie na szkło robi z ludźmi...

----------


## maariusz535

zastanawiam sie czy nadal czekac to juz piaty miesiac az samo przejdzie czy zerwac gladz i polozyc od nowa?czy samo przemalowanie cos pomorze

----------


## fotohobby

Wodę utleniona, czy denaturat próbowałeś ?

----------


## yoozef

Ja właśnie przetestowałem perhydrol (woda utleniona) 2% na ścianie niedawno zagruntowanej, po 2-krotnym przemyciu ściany przez chwilę było lepiej, ale smród powrócił.
Nie wiem, próbować większym stężeniem czy użyć denaturatu... Żona już chce tynki skuwać, cholery z tym dostanę...

@mariusz535 - u mnie na piętrze tak jak pisałem wali już jakoś ponad 2 lata, delikatnie, ale podczas wietrzenia i przy upałach bardziej, tak że raczej zamalowanie nie pomaga. Dlatego kombinuję jak to badziewie usunąć ze ściany którą niedawno świeżo zagruntowałem i jeszcze nie pomalowałem.

----------


## KropQ

Yoozef a czym zamalowywałeś? Jaka farbą? tez śnieżką?
2 lata to strasznie długo! Cały czas jest tak samo intensywny jak na początku czy trochę słabszy?
Mam nadzieję, że u mnie ten smród już nie wróci...

----------


## yoozef

> Yoozef a czym zamalowywałeś? Jaka farbą? tez śnieżką?
> 2 lata to strasznie długo! Cały czas jest tak samo intensywny jak na początku czy trochę słabszy?
> Mam nadzieję, że u mnie ten smród już nie wróci...


Na wierzch szła Tikkurila i chyba gdzieniegdzie Dekoral (tego nie jestem pewien), z tego co pamiętam to Śnieżki był tylko ten nieszczęsny grunt.
Po tych 2 latach nie śmierdzi jakoś strasznie, czasem tak przelotnie, moja żona bardziej na to narzeka  :smile: . Wszystko pociągnęliśmy teraz tą wodą utlenioną i wydaje się, że jest lepiej, ale jeszcze czekamy i obserwujemy.
A na dole tę ścianę, którą niedawno zagruntowałem już 3x traktowaliśmy wodą utlenioną i jest zdecydowanie lepiej. Tzn. jeszcze lekko czuć, ale wielokrotnie słabiej niż przed malowaniem perhydrolem. Jest szansa, że smrodek w końcu się ulotni i będę mógł pomalować.

----------


## ł_s

U nas ten sam problem  :sad:  Jestem załamana, farba gruntująca w trakcie reklamacji (robią badania i dopiero po wynikach powiedzą, czego mamy ewentualnie użyć), ale z tego co czytałam to Śnieżka się nie poczuwa więc co mi po zwrocie kilku zł za kubełki gruntu  :sad: 

Na grunt na dwóch ścianach poszedł Dulux, a na inne dwie Śnieżka barwy natury. Wydaje mi się, że to te ściany pomalowane Śnieżką śmierdzą bardziej, ale generalnie w całym pokoju jest to tak wyczuwalne, że nie da się dokładnie stwierdzić. Pokój jest nasłoneczniony od około 13 do 18 i z tego co czytałam to tylko potęguje intensywność smrodu  :sad: 

KropQ, czy u Ciebie po denaturacie całkowicie zniknął ten smród? Przyznam szczerze, że sam pomysł przy właściwościach wybuchowych denaturatu mnie troszkę przeraża, ale jeżeli to jedyna opcja to chyba będzie trzeba spróbować. Mąż niby mówi, że przy takim stężeniu nic nie powinno się stać, ale jestem tchórzem, wolę dmuchać na zimne  :smile: 

Przekopałam internet, Vanish działa na kilka dni, perhydrol też. A co z gruntem alkaidowym, ktoś używał?
Półśrodki, które zniwelują częściowo smród mnie nie interesują. Chce się go całkowicie pozbyć bo zwariujemy, nie mówiąc już o tym, że śmierdzi w pokoju remontowanym dla małego dziecka  :sad:

----------


## coulignon

> . Chce się go całkowicie pozbyć bo zwariujemy, nie mówiąc już o tym, że śmierdzi w okoju remontowanym dla małego dziecka



Odnoszę wrażenie - pewnie mylne - że śnieżką są malowane w 90 % pokoje dla dzieci. Ot - taka obserwacja socjologiczna.

----------


## nelka11

Witam,
też mam problem ze smrodem i mogę zdecydowanie potwierdzić, że problematyczny jest grunt śnieżki. U mnie była mała przebudowa i miałam tynk czy gładź czy coś takiego, na pewno wapiennego, bo taka jest reszta tynków, tylko na dwóch ścianach. I tylko te dwie ściany gruntowałam. Pozostałe ściany były wcześniej malowane jakimiś farbami lateksowymi bondex lub bekers. Teraz po zagrunowaniu tylko tych przerabianych fragmetów całość pomalowałam bekersem lateksowym. I śmierdzi jak  "sikami kota" ale tylko z tych dwóch nowych gruntowanych ścian, reszta ścian też świeżo malowanych nie śmierdzi. Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce ale mam porównanie. Dosłowie przytykam nos do ścian i ta śmierdzi a ta nie. niechcący chyba znalazłam rozwiązanie tego problemu, choć nie wiem jaki może być efekt po jakimś czasie. Kawałek ściany był też przerabiany w łapaczu i tam też był grunt i bekers lateks i na to lakier do ścian (u mnie wszystko na biało, nie wiem czy można to na kolorze kłaść)  i w tym miejscu polakierowanym  ściana nie śmierdzi. Tylko nie wiem czy mozna tak sobie wszystkie ściany takim lakierem potraktować  bo może one muszą jakoś oddychać. Ale przed skuwaniem tego o ile to jakoś nie wywietrzeje, spróbuję z tym lakierem. U mnie to praktycznie tylko jedna ściana tylko, że z   obu stron ale zaryzykuję o ile to nie minie samo. Szczerze współczuję, jeśli ktoś tak potraktował całe pomieszczenia. Smród faktycznie pojawił się dopiero po jakimś czasie (chyba po pomalowaniu farbą lateksowa i jak wyschło, bo sama malowałam a smród pojawił się dopiero jak wyschło).
A może jakiś zbiorowy pozew czy co. Wkurzające jest, że nie wycofają takiego "syfu"

----------


## ł_s

* coulignon*, nie doszukuj się trollowania, czarnego PR czy nie wiadomo czego, matki, która wyolbrzymia, albo chce być bardziej zrozumiana bo to pokój dziecka, świętość blablabla. To zupełny przypadek, a tylko bardziej wkurzający bo właśnie akurat dziecko ma tam spać. My to co innego, ale dziecka tam nie wpuszczę w ten smród. W marcu/kwietniu robiliśmy remont całego mieszkania, wówczas kupiliśmy kilka kubełków tego nieszczęsnego gruntu Śnieżki. Zużyliśmy kilka kubełków na pozostałe pomieszczenia, które są w 100% skończone i w nich nie śmierdzi, a to jedno pomieszczenie stało sobie niezagruntowane. I właśnie teraz się za to wzięliśmy, zagruntowaliśmy pomieszczenie tym gruntem (kubełek nowy, ale zakupiony w marcu/kwietniu) i już przy samym gruntowaniu było czuć koci mocz niestety. Zupełnie nie wpadłam na to, że to ze ścian, zaczęłam posądzać naszego kota, no ale w tym przypadku to niestety nie kot  :sad:   Mimo nieprzyjemnego zapachu remont pokoju skończyliśmy, pomalowaliśmy ściany farbami w kolorze, położyliśmy listwy itd itd .. i nie bardzo wiem co teraz ..nawet listwy chyba będę musiała zrywać.

Jeżeli ktoś nie wierzy  :wink:  to my zapraszamy - mieszkamy w Warszawie.

----------


## coulignon

nie doszukuje się - przekopując ten temat mozna znaleźć mnóstwo takich samych postów uzytkowników z pięcioma wypowiedziami. 
Jestem producentem farb więc na dobru Śnieżki mi specjalnie nie zależy. Stwierdzam tylko fakt istnienia takich postów który mnie osobiscie zastanawia. Ale innych nie musi.  :no:

----------


## ł_s

bez przesady, jedna czy dwie osoby napisały o pokoju dziecka, ktoś o piętrze, ktoś o całym domu  :smile:  Może lepiej się zastanowić czy Śnieżka klientom nie zafundowała takiej niespodzianki wadliwą serią produktów. 
Poza tym musi być coś na rzeczy, skoro sam rzecznik Śnieżki wypowiada się na kilku stronach, szkoda tylko, że pracownik działu reklamacji Śnieżki podczas mojej rozmowy zanegował wypowiedź rzecznika, a dodatkowo część osób potwierdziła, że perhydrol nie działa.

----------


## ł_s

*coulignon*, skoro jesteś producentem i siedzisz w tym chemicznym  :wink:  temacie, to może podpowiesz czego użyć? Czy poważnie zostaje mi skucie tynków do zera i zerwanie płyt g-k, żeby pozbyć się tego nieprzyjemnego zapachu?

Każda rada kogoś z branży jest dla mnie bardzo cenna.

----------


## coulignon

pisałem wcześniej - wietrzyć i czekać. Są farby izolujące - mam taką opracowaną ale jeszcze nie trafiła do produkcji. Nie wiem czy w tym konkretnym przypadku taka farba zda egzamin - wymagała by zrobienia testów w jakimś....... [uwaga złośliwe!!] pokoju dziecięcym :wink:

----------


## ł_s

> [uwaga złośliwe!!] pokoju dziecięcym


no już już, daj spokój  :smile: 

Wietrzenie to najlepszy sposób jaki mogłabym sobie wymarzyć, ponieważ mamy skończony  pokój (pieniądze włożone, czas poświęcony), tylko jak długo trzeba wietrzyć (tydzień, miesiąc, rok, 3 lata?) i czy to nie powróci przy upałach za np. rok jak u innych? Nie ukrywam, że dla mnie idealnym rozwiązaniem jest zrobić tak, ażeby pokój był możliwy do zamieszkania do połowy września. Koszty się mniej liczą, farba izolująca, płyny, chemia coooookolwiek, byle nie zrywać tynków ze względu na kurz i syf który temu towarzyszy, ale jeżeli nie ma innego rozwiązania to cóż nam pozostaje. Płać i płacz .. teraz po tej śnieżce!  No i sprzątaj kurz po szlifowaniu...

A może ktoś wytłumaczyć co jest w tych ścinach? Czy to są jakieś drobnoustroje o których pisze rzecznik Śnieżki? Czy jakieś reakcje chemiczne? Wiedząc co jest w ścianie sama postaram się poszukać rozwiązania  :smile:

----------


## KropQ

ł_s  Denaturat nie ma właściwości wybuchowych...jest po prostu wysoce łatwopalny  :smile: 
Z propozycją zastosowana denaturatu na ściany wyszła moja mama. Mówiła, ze tak kiedyś wywabiało się grzyba ze ścian.
Denaturat ma właściwości odkażające, a więc idąc tym tropem stwierdziłam, że może zadziałać na bakterie, które wywołują smród.

Denaturat też śmierdzi, samo spryskiwanie zajęło mi klika dni i nie jest łatwym zadaniem. Walczyłam, żeby nie zachlapać sobie tym oczu, a po całym trudzie zapach w domu jak z gorzelni... Dlatego nie polecam osobom mieszkąjącym juz w zagruntowanych śnieżka ścianach.
Wysoki sufit w salonie mam nie spryskany i niestety czasem wydaje mi się wyczuwam przelotnie ten zapach....
Ale to da się znieść.

Na Twoim miejscu zastosowałbym wodę utlenioną. Porządnie, nawet trzykrotnie spryskaj pokój dziecka i dużo wietrz.
Powodzenia!

----------


## FlashBack

Dziś zagruntowalem ściany jutro kładę ten primer śnieżki. Zobaczymy jak będzie....

----------


## tomasz130672

Mam do oddania za friko 10L tego specyfiku , ktoś chętny ??  :wink:  Wczoraj otwierałem i nie śmierdzi kocim moczem, ale i tak nie odważyłem się tym pomalować  :wink:

----------


## autorus

może odeślij do producenta?  na pewno się ucieszy  :wink:

----------


## tomasz130672

> może odeślij do producenta?  na pewno się ucieszy



Może odmalujemy prezesowi salon w czynie społecznym tym gruntem ?? Jak będzie marudził to zrzucimy się na wanisha najwyżej

----------


## ł_s

W naszym przypadku z kubełka nie śmierdziało, nawet z takiego, który stał z 4 miesiące otwarty  :smile:  

Chodziliśmy,  wąchaliśmy i miałam wrażenie, że ściana pomalowana Duluxem nie śmierdzi albo ewentualnie delikatnie, a ściana pomalowana Śnieżką Barwy Natury daje właśnie taki nieprzyjemny efekt. Kupiliśmy Beckersa przemalowaliśmy ściany "śnieżkowe" i czekam z utęsknieniem na sam zapach świeżej farby. Wydaje mi się, że jest zdecydowanie lepiej, ale poczekam na upały (jak na złość dziś jest chłodniej!) i przede wszystkim dzisiejsze popołudniowe słońce  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

U mnie ściana pomalowana Duluxem dłużej wydawała zapach, od tej malowanej Beckersem.

----------


## ł_s

*fotohobby* - dłużej tzn. ile? Przeszło całkowicie?  :smile: 

Powiedzmy, że obecny zapach jest już znośny (choć czekam na słońce i powrót upałów - wtedy będę wiedziała w 100% jak jest), wstawię tam jakiś odświeżacz i może da się żyć? Pytanie ile muszę to wytrzymać?  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Widzisz, ja pomalowałemcw grudniu i ani w trakcie malowania, ani po wyschnięciu niczego niepokojącego nie czułem. Ale okna były pozamykane, pracowała tylko WM.
Wiosną zaczęło sie otwieranie okien (żona to lubi  :smile:  ) i pojawił się umiarkowanie nasilony zapach w dwóch wschodnich pokojach.
W tym, który był bardziej nasłonecznionym przeszedł po pół roku, w mniej nasłonecznionym, coś tam nawet do teraz bywa, jak się otworzy okno przy ciepłym, wilgotnym powietrzu na zewnatrz.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> ł_s  Denaturat nie ma właściwości wybuchowych...jest po prostu wysoce łatwopalny 
> (...)


Denaturat sam jako taki nie ma właściwości wybuchowych ale w mieszaninie z powietrzem już tak! Zwykłą mąka też nie jest wybuchowa ale już niejeden młyn wyleciał w powietrze!

----------


## KropQ

> Może odmalujemy prezesowi salon w czynie społecznym tym gruntem ?? Jak będzie marudził to zrzucimy się na wanisha najwyżej


Dobry pomysł  :smile:   :smile:   :smile:

----------


## ł_s

No i niestety dalej śmierdzi  :sad: 

Niby bezpośrednio ze ścian już tego tak nie czuć jak wcześniej .. ale powietrze w całym pokoju ma dalej nieprzyjemny zapach  :sad:  Może jest troszkę lepiej, ale nie na tyle, żeby było to do zaakceptowania. 

Póki co jeszcze zaczekam na odpowiedź Śnieżki, dziś mają się zakończyć badania mikrobiologiczne i mamy dostać info czym to "umyć".
A czy ktoś miał problem z tym na płytach g-k? Będzie trzeba je zrywać/wymieniać?

----------


## ł_s

Po rozmowie ze Śnieżką dostałam informację, że w mojej farbie gruntującej nie było skażenia mikrobiologicznego. Teraz odsyłają próbkę dalej do "niemczech  :big lol:  " na badania, które potrwają około 4 tygodnie ("może 2 tygodnie a może 6") i na ten moment nie dostanę żadnych wskazówek czym umyć ściany ponieważ problemu nie ma.

Także tak, jak u wszystkich sprawa kończy się na tym, że z farbą jest wszystko ok. A oficjalna pisemna odpowiedź pewnie będzie, że wina leży po mojej stronie.
*
Czy ktoś ma ochotę pociągnąć sprawę dalej/wyżej? Proszę o kontakt na priv.*

----------


## aniax

Nie zgadzam się z opinią rzecznika Śnieżki, iż farba weszła w reakcje z podłożem i że to drobnoustroje w podłuż (czytaj wina inwestora) spowodowało wydzielanie zapachu amoniaku (czytaj kocich odchodów). W moim przypadku farba została przywieziona ze sklepu autem, nie mam chłodni, nie przyszło mi do głowy żeby zamówić lodówkę do przewożenia 10 litrów Śnieżki Gruntu, po natychmiastowym wystawieniu wiaderka z auta, całe auto było zasmrodzone amoniakiem-szczochami kota, smród nie do wytrzymania. Podważam teorie rzecznika iż Śnieżka Grunt  Leteksowa wchodzi w reakcje z podłożem, bakterie, pasożyty, grzyby są już w farbie i my je sami przywozimy w prezencie do naszych domów.  Pytanie na ile jest to toksycznie i niezdrowe dla nas. Od pomalowania po 1,5  dnia, smród niesamowity, po 3 dniach zaczęły szczypać nozdrza w nosie, śluzówka wysuszona, oczy szczypią okropnie. Jaki wpływ mają bakterie w tej farbie na nasze organizmy, może są nowotworowe?

#TEMATDLAUWAGI

----------


## ł_s

Jestem po rozmowie z Instytut Inżynierii Materiałów Polimerowych i Barwników
Oddział Farb i Tworzyw http://gliwice.impib.pl/kontakt u nich koszt badania wynosi 400 zł netto, ale Pani poradziła mi kontakt z Sanepidem. 
*Okazuje się, że w Warszawie na Kochanowskiego jest już sprawa zgłoszona, poradzili mi opisać wszystko i wysłać na adres [email protected]*
Nie wiem tylko, czy ludzie spoza Warszawy również powinni zgłosić sprawę do warszawskiego sanepidu czy do swojego lokalnego? Wydział, który się tym wstępnie zajmuje to "higiena Komunalna".

Nie chcę tu pisać tego czego się dowiedziałam w Instytucie i podczas rozmowy z Sanepidem, ale jestem troszkę zaniepokojona.
Podczas dzisiejszej pierwszej rozmowy ze Śnieżką odmówili mi przesłania wyników badań, twierdząc, że zapisują je w "zeszycie" cokolwiek miało to znaczyć i nie przesyłają ich do klientów - dostałam tylko info na piśmie, że nie ma skażenia mikrobiologicznego bez poparcia tego jakimikolwiek wynikami badań, ale jak zadzwoniłam drugi raz i poinformowałam o tym co się dowiedziałam to jednak może te badania dostanę na @. Czyli się jednak da - chociaż i to się okaże?

----------


## aniax

witam ponownie,

musi być to świństwo, gorzej jak to jest rakotwórcze  :sad: 

 ł_s  nikt nie przedstawi Tobie wyników, wiarygodnych wyników zawsze będą twierdzić że to wina inwestora to są olbrzymie pieniądze na odszkodowania,  sądzę że badania musimy zrobić sami na własną rękę i to w zagranicznych instytutach nie wiem czy jest wiara nawet w polski sanepid, ja nawet w to nie wierze  :sad:  u mnie 4 dzień od pomalowania na nową gładź i nowe tynki, które były robione w maju, więc wychodzi 12 tygodni, im dłuższy czas od pomalowania tym smród jest niedoniesienia, nie wspomnę o piekących oczach, suchej śluzówce w gardle i nosie i szczypiącym nosie, nigdy tego nie miałam, nigdy nie byłam alergikiem, to jakieś świństwo, jestem załamana  :sad: 

Może ktoś wyjawi tajemnice co zawiera farba?

#TEMATDLAUWAGI

----------


## mewaa

[QUOTE=ł_s;6923908]Jestem po rozmowie z Instytut Inżynierii Materiałów Polimerowych i Barwników
Oddział Farb i Tworzyw http://gliwice.impib.pl/kontakt u nich koszt badania wynosi 400 zł netto, ale Pani poradziła mi kontakt z Sanepidem. 
*Okazuje się, że w Warszawie na Kochanowskiego jest już sprawa zgłoszona, poradzili mi opisać wszystko i wysłać na adres [email protected]*
Nie wiem tylko, czy ludzie spoza Warszawy również powinni zgłosić sprawę do warszawskiego sanepidu czy do swojego lokalnego? Wydział, który się tym wstępnie zajmuje to "higiena Komunalna".

Zaniepokojona? Możesz napisać coś więcej.
Ja ma zeszlifowany sufit i dwie ściany. Z resztą się wstrzymam i prześlę gdzieś do analizy to świństwo które mam na ścianach.

----------


## finlandia

a dziś mi się rzuciło to cudo w Bricoman - było wystawione w promocji  :smile:  Omijam szerokim łukiem :smile:

----------


## ł_s

Nie chcę się wypowiadać negatywnie lub straszyć czy oczerniać jeżeli nie mam na to 100% potwierdzenia (po wynikach badań bez problemu opiszę co dokładnie było u nas), tym bardziej,  że niektórzy mają problem np. z farbą Barwy Natury, a nie farbą gruntującą.
Sam fakt , że tyle osób ma problem nie jest przypadkiem i według mnie musi być coś na rzeczy, co Śnieżka zamiata pod dywan. Ponadto u mnie na logikę można postawić, że to wina gruntu Śnieżki, bo raczej syf w ścianach można wykluczyć (o tym między innymi rozmawiałam z instytutum) a także środki, które wskazuje Śnieżka do mycia ścian mogą sugerować co w nich jest. 

Sanepid podczas badania sprawy wytypuje kilka mieszkań, z których zostaną pobrane próbki do badań. 

Po więcej informacji można samemu zadzwonić podpytać  :smile:  nie chcę czegoś przekręcić, część nazw i pojęć używanych przez instytut i sanepid to dla mnie czarna magia.

----------


## aniax

W moim przypadku również Śnieżka Grunt Lateksowa, cena w prakiterze niższa cena niż zasugerowana na wiaderku  :sad:  porażka.

Jeśli sanepid chce badać mieszkania to staje ogonem, albo już był tam kontakt osobisty z producentem, który zwala wszystko na podłoże inwestora, prawdopodobnie jest tak, farba jest skażona biologicznie, po otwarciu opakowania, wysoka temp. czy duża wilgotność, dostęp tlenu pasożyty zaczynają się namnażać, większość z nas nakłada farbę zaraz po otwarciu, malowałam w sobotę, jak wytłumaczyć cuchnący amoniakiem nowy otwarty z opakowaniu przed malowaniem wałek???? Badać należy farbę a nie mieszkania! Należy nanieść materiał na czyste płytki i poddać je warunkom tj. wysoka temp. około 30 stopni oraz w dużej wilgotności i czekać co urośnie, czy takich warunków nie ma senepid? Ja jestem za oddaniem próbek do niezależnych zachodnich instytutów nie wierze w nasz sanepid, polska firma, utrata miejsc pracy etc. są bezcenne w dzisiejszej kampanii wyborczej niż nasze zdrowie.

Niech sanepid zbada mój cuchnący odorem amoniaku wałek, którym była kładziona Śnieżka Grunt.

Jak producent podważy wynik, oświadczy że wałek mógł być źle przechowywany podczas transportu i koniec.

----------


## aniax

> Ja ma zeszlifowany sufit i dwie ściany. Z resztą się wstrzymam i prześlę gdzieś do analizy to świństwo które mam na ścianach.


Zeszlifowana tylko farba czy to co pod farbą również ? 

Rozmawiałam z 3 fachowcami, wytłumaczyli mi że to spenetrowało do środka czytaj w głąb u mnie gładź i nowe tynki, nie wiem czy zeszlifowanie - zdarcie samej farby coś da  :sad: 

Ja bym dla zdrowia zrobiła tak: zwalenie gładzi, tynków do cegły, zabezpieczanie wodą utlenioną wyższym procentem niż podaje producent cegły-pustaki, aby to wybić, później nowe tynki, nowa gładź odczekać aż all wyschnie ( idzie jesień  :sad:  ) i dopiero farba bez skażeń biologicznych.

Tak powinno być zrobione dla bezpieczeństwa, dla naszego zdrowia.

Jeśli pasożyty dostały się z farbą na ścianę to one siedzą już w tynkach.

mewaa napisz czy zeszlifowanie coś pomogło?

----------


## ł_s

Sanepid będzie badał farbę  :smile:  Nie dopisałam tego, bo to było dla mnie oczywiste. Ale będą też w jakiś sposób wybierać mieszkania do sprawdzenia nie wiem pod jakim katem, nie pytałam dokładnie czy będą wycinać kawałek ściany czy może chodzi tylko o pobranie takiej próbki.

*aniax* nie podchodź do tego tak negatywnie, może się wszystko dobrze powiedzie. Póki co bądźmy dobrej myśli, że jednak Sanepid jest niezależny i Śnieżka na nich nie wpłynie.

----------


## aniax

ł_s jeśli rzecznik Śnieżki wypowiada się iż całemu odorowi jest winne podłoże inwestora to jest to zdanie Śnieżki ustalone odgórnie dla masy, nawet jeśli prawda jest inna, jak ma się nasza garstka do masy zatrudnionych tam ludzi, co tam wypuszczona toksyczna jakaś partia produktu.

ł_s jeśli otrzymasz wyniki to z zakazem publikacji ich i rozpowszechniania, te wyniki będą własnością Śnieżki takie jest prawo  :sad:

----------


## ł_s

Jeżeli są Państwo w posiadaniu tych produktów to może warto spróbować pomalować kawałek płyty g-k czy dykty (tak zrobiła jedna z osób z którymi nawiązałam kontakt na FB) i podobno już na tym czuć po kilku h koci mocz, wówczas wykluczymy problem z naszą ścianą.

Co do wałków itp - czy to nie jest argument, który przedstawiła Śnieżka podczas rozmowy? Że wałki mogły być skażone od "kranówy"? Też to słyszałam, jest jednak jedno ale ... na etykiecie jest jasno napisane, żeby umyć narzędzia pod bieżącą wodą. Jest tam również informacja o temperaturze malowania (+ 10 st C) bez podania górnej granicy, jak również temperatura przechowywania do 30 st C.

Poza tym, jeśli chodzi o malowanie w wysokich temperaturach (u mnie malowanie odbywało się przed upałami) to jednak tutaj też się troszkę wyklucza, jest wiele osób które pomalowały pomieszczenia zimą, a dopiero latem zaczęło śmierdzieć.

----------


## ł_s

> ł_s jeśli otrzymasz wyniki to z zakazem publikacji ich i rozpowszechniania, te wyniki będą własnością Śnieżki takie jest prawo


Ale sanepid będzie to też badał, a jak okaże się, że z farbą jest coś nie tak to i tak pójdzie to do informacji publicznej. Póki co od Śnieżki nie dostałam wyników badań i raczej się ich nie spodziewam, mimo, że Pani z reklamacji ma się postarać wydobyć je z laboratorium i przesłać mi na @.

----------


## fotohobby

:Lol: 

Ale sie ktoś nakręcił  :wink: 
"pasożyty", "skażenie biologiczne", "toksyczna partia"  :smile: 

Prawie jakbym scenariusz filmu katastroficznego czytał.

----------


## ł_s

*fotohobby* jeśli do mnie pijesz (liczę, że nie!  :wink:  ), to akurat używam zwrotów, które dostałam na piśmie lub usłyszałam w rozmowie telefonicznej  :smile: 
Dla mnie chemia i biologia w tej kwestii to czarna magia  :wink:

----------


## aniax

> Ale sie ktoś nakręcił 
> "pasożyty", "skażenie biologiczne", "toksyczna partia"


Jakby mi to ktoś powiedział tydzień temu też bym nie uwierzyła XXI w. w UE takie rzeczy są niemożliwe, postukałabym się po czole i śmiała, ale dziś uwierz mi nie jest mi do śmiechu  :sad: 

Zapraszam do mnie, jak ktoś wysiedzi w tym pomieszczeniu 10m2 jedna godzinę z otwartym oknem na oścież i drzwiami to stawiam piwo.

----------


## fotohobby

To, źe śmierdzi, to wierzę. 
Ale bez przesady z tą zmową, układem i pasożytami  :smile:

----------


## ł_s

> Niech sanepid zbada mój cuchnący odorem amoniaku wałek, którym była kładziona Śnieżka Grunt.
> 
> Jak producent podważy wynik, oświadczy że wałek mógł być źle przechowywany podczas transportu i koniec.


Zamiast gdybać zadzwoń do swojego lokalnego Sanepidu lub tego w Warszawie i wyślij wałek do zbadania. Nie wiem tylko kto pokryje koszt badań, ale chyba  w przypadku kilku zgłoszeń Sanepid będzie działał z urzędu (nie znam się na procedurach Sanepidu, ale się wypowiem  :wink:  )

----------


## ł_s

> Ale bez przesady z tą zmową, układem i pasożytami


Też wydaje mi się, że zmowy np. z Sanepidem nie będzie, a przynajmniej póki co nie fixujmy się, że jesteśmy w sytuacji bez wyjścia.

Dostałam oficjalne wyniki ze Śnieżki - farba czysta - "Testy sterylności nie wykazały obecności bakterii tlenowych jak również drożdży i grzybów w badanej próbce wyrobu".

----------


## fotohobby

*coulignon* już podał przyczynę - słabej jakości składnik (spoiwo?) które pod wpływem zwiększonej wilgotności, temperatury i UV wchodzi w jakąś reakcje, wydzielając zapach amoniaku.
I to by się zgadzało z moimi obserwacjami - dwa takie same pomieszczenia, zagruntowane śnieżką, wiosną w obydwóch lekko wyczuwalny zapach.
Późną wiosną i na początku lata, gdy do jednego z nich zaczynało zaglądać słońce zapach tam się zintensyfikował, ale pózniej znikł zupełnie - prędzej, niż w drugim pomieszczeniu, do którego słońce nie zaglądało.

W korytarzu bez okien, malowanym farbą z tej samej serii nie pojawił się w ogóle.

Im gwałtowniej zachodzi reakcja, tym szybciej się skończy....

----------


## coulignon

> Dostałam oficjalne wyniki ze Śnieżki - farba czysta - "Testy sterylności nie wykazały obecności bakterii tlenowych jak również drożdży i grzybów w badanej próbce wyrobu".


i w sanepidzie bedzie tak samo. Nie tu jest problem.

----------


## aniax

> *coulignon* już podał przyczynę - słabej jakości składnik (spoiwo?) które pod wpływem zwiększonej wilgotności, temperatury i UV wchodzi w jakąś reakcje, wydzielając zapach amoniaku.


jakieś spoiwo ..... jakaś reakcja ...... jakiś producent ....... można tak wymieniać dalej ....

następny Pan 




> i w sanepidzie bedzie tak samo. Nie tu jest problem.


coś wiemy ale nie powiemy, przemyjcie sobie wodą utlenianą część flory bakteryjnej wybije, może coś zaleci w upalne wakacje 2016, lub na jesień jak porządnie popada i żyj sobie z bakteriami glinami bo takie wydzielają zapach amoniaku.

----------


## aniax

> Też wydaje mi się, że zmowy np. z Sanepidem nie będzie


naprawdę nie wiecie gdzie żyjecie, dziwicie się że Putin nie chce naszego żywności ?




> a przynajmniej póki co nie fixujmy się, że jesteśmy w sytuacji bez wyjścia.


u mnie śmierdzi cały dom, smród przedostał się na parter, a wymalowane tylko 10 m2, okno na oścież gdzie mam nocować ?

był ktoś z Państwa w oborze ? to tak śmierdzi mój dom dziś ludzie nie chcą mieszkać obok farm, a jak mam jak na farmie, ale u siebie w domu ....

----------


## ł_s

> i w sanepidzie bedzie tak samo. Nie tu jest problem.


Nie wiem wobec tego niestety gdzie. U mnie ściany, wałki itp logicznie są do wykluczenia, jeżeli chodzi o zarażenie "kranówą" to tak jak pisałam taka możliwość jest, ale nikt o tym nie wspomniał na etykiecie. Nie wiem jak z wilgotnością, ale z temperaturą przy malowaniu było wszystko ok, sposób malowania, inne warstwy - nakładanie, wysychanie itp itd też ok. Zwyczajnie dla mnie na logikę wychodzi Śnieżka grunt i już. Tym bardziej, że pierwszy raz to poczułam w trakcie malowania i wówczas zwaliłam winę na kota, dopiero po szorowaniu zaczęliśmy sprawdzać wszystko węchem.

Baaardzo chciałabym znać odpowiedź o co chodzi, żeby móc raz a w 100% sobie z tym poradzić, skuwanie tynków jest ostatecznością.
Z denaturatem też się wstrzymuję, ponieważ jestem w kontakcie z Panią u której to nie pomogło w 100%.

----------


## ł_s

> naprawdę nie wiecie gdzie żyjecie, dziwicie się że Putin nie chce naszego żywności ?
> 
> 
> ....


oj, to ja kończę dyskusję, bo do niczego nie prowadzi.

----------


## ł_s

*aniax*

Można biadolić biadolić, ale telefonu nie ma komu wykonać? Chociaż reklamacja w Śnieżce jest złożona? Jakikolwiek ruch wykonany, żeby coś z tym zrobić... zakładam, że nie. Ale pomarudzić owszem ... nie szkoda czasu na to? Nie lepiej działać? A ewentualnie później marudzić, że Sanepid to lipa?

----------


## coulignon

> Nie wiem wobec tego niestety gdzie. .


Na ile moje doświadczenie w produkcji farb pozwala ocenić to problem jest u producenta. Ale w związku z tym że nie jestem bezstronny to i za bardzo wypowiadać się nie chcę na ten temat. To Śnieżka powinna zacząć "sprzątać" to co nabałaganiła a z jakiegoś powodu tego nie robi.

----------


## aniax

> Na ile moje doświadczenie w produkcji farb pozwala ocenić to problem jest u producenta. Ale w związku z tym że nie jestem bezstronny to i za bardzo wypowiadać się nie chcę na ten temat. To Śnieżka powinna zacząć "sprzątać" to co nabałaganiła a z jakiegoś powodu tego nie robi.


w farbie prawdopodobnie występują bakterie lub grzyby, które wydzielają amoniak, stąd zalecenia zmywania woda utlenioną, dlaczego nie podają nazwy patogena? koszty byłby olbrzymie, bo należy skuwać tynki, wówczas jest szans na pozbycie się drobnoustrojów, kto to pokryje ???

----------


## coulignon

> w farbie prawdopodobnie występują bakterie lub grzyby, które wydzielają amoniak,


Moim zdaniem nie.

----------


## fotohobby

> naprawdę nie wiecie gdzie żyjecie, dziwicie się że Putin nie chce naszego żywności ?


No tak, bo wszystko jest u nas skażone  :wink:   :wink: 
Jeden wielki spisek...

----------


## fotohobby

> w farbie prawdopodobnie występują bakterie lub grzyby, które wydzielają amoniak, stąd zalecenia zmywania woda utlenioną, dlaczego nie podają nazwy patogena? koszty byłby olbrzymie, bo należy skuwać tynki, wówczas jest szans na pozbycie się drobnoustrojów, kto to pokryje ???


No to przebadaj w niezależnym laboratorium, załóż sprawę producentowi farby, wygraj ją i juz wiadomo, kto pokryje koszt remontu.

Przy odrobinie szczęścia masz szansę zakończyć sprawę, zanim zapach zniknie  :wink:

----------


## aniax

*fotohobby*

ja nie wiem czy ty jesteś taki naiwny czy poprostuj stronniczy ...

----------


## fotohobby

Raczej zdroworozsądkowy, czego niektórym brakuje.

----------


## aniax

> Raczej zdroworozsądkowy, czego niektórym brakuje.


Malowałeś pokładem Śnieżka Grunt ?

----------


## pawko_

Postanowiłem sprawdzić jak to jest z tym smrodem. Ok. 3 miesiące temu kupiłem w Castoramie wiadro Śnieżka Grunt. 2 miesiące temu położyłem to na nowe tynki pod farbę Beckers Designer. Wąchałem ścianę po gruntowniu i po malowaniu docelową farbą. Wniosek: nie czuję do dzisiaj żadnego specyficznego zapachu o którym tutaj się rozpisujecie. Chyba, że pojawi się to w późniejszym okresie. Póki co jest w porządku. Wałki były też zakupione ww sklepie, firmy Diall i muszę przyznać, że ich jakość jest świetna, nie ma sensu przepałacac za wałki firmy Anza, a malowałem jednym i drugim. Jeszcze wtedy była promocja i kupiłem dwie duże rolki, rączka takiej sobie jakości, plus kuweta chyba za 10 zł.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Raczej zdroworozsądkowy, czego niektórym brakuje.


Hmm... może ten zdrowy rozsądek trzeba było wcześniej uruchomić. Jeszcze przed postami w których prawie zmieszałeś mnie z błotem tylko dla tego że próbowałem zwrócić uwagę że oprócz farby śmierdzi tu również czymś innym. 
Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego dnia.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *coulignon* już podał przyczynę - słabej jakości składnik (spoiwo?) które pod wpływem zwiększonej wilgotności, temperatury i UV wchodzi w jakąś reakcje, wydzielając zapach amoniaku.
> I to by się zgadzało z moimi obserwacjami - dwa takie same pomieszczenia, zagruntowane śnieżką, wiosną w obydwóch lekko wyczuwalny zapach.
> Późną wiosną i na początku lata, gdy do jednego z nich zaczynało zaglądać słońce zapach tam się zintensyfikował, ale pózniej znikł zupełnie - prędzej, niż w drugim pomieszczeniu, do którego słońce nie zaglądało.
> 
> W korytarzu bez okien, malowanym farbą z tej samej serii nie pojawił się w ogóle.
> 
> Im gwałtowniej zachodzi reakcja, tym szybciej się skończy....





> Malowałeś pokładem Śnieżka Grunt ?


...nie *Aniax*, nakładał szpachtelką  :big grin:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Postanowiłem sprawdzić jak to jest z tym smrodem. Ok. 3 miesiące temu kupiłem w Castoramie wiadro Śnieżka Grunt. 2 miesiące temu położyłem to na nowe tynki pod farbę Beckers Designer. Wąchałem ścianę po gruntowniu i po malowaniu docelową farbą. Wniosek: nie czuję do dzisiaj żadnego specyficznego zapachu o którym tutaj się rozpisujecie. Chyba, że pojawi się to w późniejszym okresie. Póki co jest w porządku. Wałki były też zakupione ww sklepie, firmy Diall i muszę przyznać, że ich jakość jest świetna, nie ma sensu przepałacac za wałki firmy Anza, a malowałem jednym i drugim. Jeszcze wtedy była promocja i kupiłem dwie duże rolki, rączka takiej sobie jakości, plus kuweta chyba za 10 zł.


Prawdopodobnie miałeś szczęście kupić dobrą partię - nie odchudzoną kosztowo. Ciekawe ile tej "taniej kosztowo" farby wypuścili na rynek. I prawdopodobnie ta "odchudzona" partia farby już się skończyła. Może w jakiś hurtowniach parę wiaderek się jeszcze nie sprzedało i można trafić na nią ale świeże partie raczej już są ok. Co nie zmienia faktu że ja - jeśli mam coś do powiedzenia na budowie -  to nie będę jej używać bo jej jakość  pośladków nie urywa. Pisałem wcześniej że znam inne w podobnej cenie i lepsze farby jako podkład-grunt.

----------


## fotohobby

> Malowałeś pokładem Śnieżka Grunt ?


A zechciało Ci się przeczytać ten wątek ?

----------


## fotohobby

> Hmm... może ten zdrowy rozsądek trzeba było wcześniej uruchomić. Jeszcze przed postami w których prawie zmieszałeś mnie z błotem tylko dla tego że próbowałem zwrócić uwagę że oprócz farby śmierdzi tu również czymś innym. 
> Pozdrawiam i życzę miłego dnia.


No jasne, tylko, że najpierw Ty zmieszaleś wszystkich od trolli, podejrzewając zmasowana akcje konkurencji.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> No jasne, tylko, że najpierw Ty zmieszaleś wszystkich od trolli, podejrzewając zmasowana akcje konkurencji.


...i nie-trolli przeprosiłem.

----------


## aniax

> A zechciało Ci się przeczytać ten wątek ?


Proste pytanie, jeszcze prostsza odpowiedź TAK lub NIE, ale widzę że ty lubisz trolować, uważasz że będę szukać Twoich wypowiedź bo w realu niedomagasz to pokazujesz jaki harnaś z ciebie w sieci? 

Skoro temat ciebie nie dotyczy malowałeś, nie malowałeś, nie śmierdzi to nie zabieraj głosu, chyba że masz w tym konkretny cel - skompromitowanie forumowiczów, którzy mają problem, płacą ci za to czy co? Lepiej żeby naprawili szkody, niż wydawali na takich trolii jak ty.

off log , bez odbioru .... możesz pisać że jesteśmy wariatami, że wymyślamy etc.  

p.s. dziś idę do lekarza leci mi krew z nosa  :sad:

----------


## fotohobby

Opanuj się, nawet stronę wcześniej pisałem:




> coulignon już podał przyczynę - słabej jakości składnik (spoiwo?) które pod wpływem zwiększonej wilgotności, temperatury i UV wchodzi w jakąś reakcje, wydzielając zapach amoniaku.
> I to by się zgadzało z moimi obserwacjami - dwa takie same pomieszczenia, zagruntowane śnieżką, wiosną w obydwóch lekko wyczuwalny zapach.
> Późną wiosną i na początku lata, gdy do jednego z nich zaczynało zaglądać słońce zapach tam się zintensyfikował, ale pózniej znikł zupełnie - prędzej, niż w drugim pomieszczeniu, do którego słońce nie zaglądało.
> 
> W korytarzu bez okien, malowanym farbą z tej samej serii nie pojawił się w ogóle.
> 
> Im gwałtowniej zachodzi reakcja, tym szybciej się skończy....


Nawet tego nie potrafiłaś przeczytać !
Masz problem, trafiasz na wątek, który ma ZALEDWIE 18 stron i nawet nie chce Ci sie przeczytać, czy komuś (a są tacy) udało się go rozwiązać ?
Wolisz pisać o "patogenach", zmowie Sanepidu z producentem i dlaczego Putin nie kupuje naszej żywności ?
Może jeszcze o smugach kondensacyjnych napisz ?  :Lol:

----------


## mewaa

> Zeszlifowana tylko farba czy to co pod farbą również ? 
> 
> Rozmawiałam z 3 fachowcami, wytłumaczyli mi że to spenetrowało do środka czytaj w głąb u mnie gładź i nowe tynki, nie wiem czy zeszlifowanie - zdarcie samej farby coś da 
> 
> Ja bym dla zdrowia zrobiła tak: zwalenie gładzi, tynków do cegły, zabezpieczanie wodą utlenioną wyższym procentem niż podaje producent cegły-pustaki, aby to wybić, później nowe tynki, nowa gładź odczekać aż all wyschnie ( idzie jesień  ) i dopiero farba bez skażeń biologicznych.
> 
> Tak powinno być zrobione dla bezpieczeństwa, dla naszego zdrowia.
> 
> Jeśli pasożyty dostały się z farbą na ścianę to one siedzą już w tynkach.
> ...


Ściany zeszlifowane, ale nie wszystkie. Zostały jeszcze te na których są położone płyty k-g. Zapach jest wyczuwalny, ale już nie taki intensywny jak na początku. Teraz będę się umawiała ze swoim fachowcem na ściąganie k-g i zobaczę czy to coś da.

----------


## aniax

*fotohobby* nie troluj jak tobie nie śmierdzi nie ma problemu nie masz prawa wypowiadać się i udzielać w naszej dyskusji chyba jak każdy tutaj wspomina masz w tym konkretny cel, dezaktywacja problemu, ale na tym zależy tylko jednaj ze stron.

Rzecznik śnieżki, podaje że ściany przemyć wodą utlenioną lub waniszem, który zawiera nadtlenek wodoru( wodę utlenioną), później zamalować to ich farbą śnieżka zacieki i plamy, problem w tym że ludzie wykonują to i NIESTETY PROBLEM ŚMIERDZĄCY nie znika, więc do wszystkich jak i do *fotohobby* PROBLEM SMRODU POZOSTAJE 

Koszty poradzenia sobie z problemem na 10m2 według receptury rzecznika:

nadtleniek wodoru 54zł - 5 litrów + 16 przesyłka 70zł
Farba podkładowa ZACIEKI I PLAMY ŚNIEŻKA 7litrów 276zł 
Razem:346zł

Jakbym miała komuś doradzać to taki pomysł bym mu podsunęła, ale niech każdemu co mu nie śmierdzi zada sobie pytanie sam czy sam chciałby zamalowywać problem czy faktycznie się go pozbyć?  Czy położyłby dziecko, matkę albo swoją drugą połówkę w takim pomieszczeniu do snu?
My nie chcemy rozwiązania na dziś na godzinę, chcemy wiedzieć co śmierdzi? Co powoduje ten smród amoniaku ? Nie chcemy odpowiedzi "jakieś tam spoiwo", "jakaś tam reakcja", to nie te czasy gdzie ciemny lud wszystko kupi, chcemy konkretów.

----------


## fotohobby

> *fotohobby* nie troluj jak tobie nie śmierdzi nie ma problemu nie masz prawa wypowiadać się i udzielać w naszej dyskusji chyba jak każdy tutaj wspomina masz w tym konkretny cel, dezaktywacja problemu, ale na tym zależy tylko jednaj ze stron.


Na szczęście nie Ty nadajesz prawa do wypowiedzi w tym temacie  :smile: 
Ja miałem problem, udzieliłem informacji po jakim czasie minął i co go intensyfikowało.

Jakbyś przeczytała uważnie wątek to wiadziałabyś już, że dwa skuteczne sposoby pozbycia się zapachu to denaturat, lub Alkali Resisting Sealer
I nie trzeba Farby na Zacieki i Plamy Śnieżki.

Swoją drogą, jak wpadłaś na pomysł, że na 10m2 potrzebujesz 7litrow tej farby ?
Przecież ona na wydajność 9l/m2, więc nawet, zakładając dwukrotne malowanie, to wystarczy 2,5l
I nie kosztuje wtedy 276zł, tylko 65zł....

----------


## aniax

dobrze zrobię to dla ciebie *fotohobby* zejdę na niższy poziom i posłużę się tym samym argumentem co wciąż sam wałkujesz




> Jakbyś przeczytała uważnie wątek to wiadziałabyś .....Swoją drogą, jak wpadłaś na pomysł, że na 10m2 potrzebujesz 7litrow tej farby ?


JAKBYŚ PRZECZYTAŁ *WĄTEK* to byś ... wiedział, że nie malowałam 10m2 tylko pomieszczenie 10m2

teraz po wróć do matematyki szkoły podstawowej i policz ile to jest metrów m2 w razem

Jeszcze jedno możesz zrozumieć, że wietrzenie, woda utleniona, wanisz, denaturat porostu nie pomagają, naprawdę trudno to zrozumieć?

----------


## aniax

> Przecież ona na wydajność 9l/m2, więc nawet, zakładając dwukrotne malowanie, to wystarczy 2,5l
> I nie kosztuje wtedy 276zł, tylko 65zł....


Przyjedź do mnie i pomaluj mi pomieszczenie 10m2 2,5 litrami farby, chętnie cie wynajmę jesteś bardzo efektywny  :razz:

----------


## fotohobby

Gdybyś potrafiła precyzyjniej komunikować sie w formie pisemnej, to nie byłoby problemu, ale pisząc:




> Koszty poradzenia sobie z problemem na 10m2 według receptury rzecznika:


Można odnieść wraźenie, że podajesz koszt "naprawy" 10m2 ściany.
Dwa sposoby na poradzenie sobie z problemem (oprócz odczekania) podałem - wiec działaj.

Vanish nie działa, to już zostało stwierdzone kilka stron wcześniej. Woda utleniona tez nie.
Ale na skuteczność ARS, czy denaturatu nikt nie narzekał.

----------


## finlandia

> ...
> My nie chcemy rozwiązania na dziś na godzinę, chcemy wiedzieć co śmierdzi? Co powoduje ten smród amoniaku ? Nie chcemy odpowiedzi "jakieś tam spoiwo", "jakaś tam reakcja", to nie te czasy gdzie ciemny lud wszystko kupi, chcemy konkretów.


Wytonuj Aniu trochę swoje wypowiedzi, bo kolega fotohobby jest na forum znany z pozytywnej / obiektywnej/ strony patrzenia na to, co się tu, na forum pisze. 
Rozumiem Twoje rozżalenie i pretensje, ale kieruj je w odpowiednim kierunku, a nie wyładowujesz swą złość na innych użytkownikach, którzy mają odmienne zdanie.

----------


## skopi

Witam. Również mnie dorwał ten problem. W czerwcu  kupiłem śnieżke grunt , dwa tygodnie temu pomalowałem  jeden pokój  i garderobę (na szczęście tylko jeden na piętrze). Po dwóch dniach zaczęło walić  kocim moczem  . W innych pokojach nie śmierdzi niczym-pomalowałem inną podkładówką.   No i  myślałem że to przejdzie  i kupiłem w czwartek  znowu śnieżkę i pomalowałem salon-jadalnie i kuchnie  - od wczoraj zaczyna powoli śmierdzieć ze ścian  . Po telefonie do babki ze śnieżki " zgłosi problem do firmy  ale prawdopodobnie  problemem jest wysoka temperatura  powietrza i szybkie  utlenianie sie składników podczas schnięcia.Mam odczekać 28dni  , jak jest napisane na opakowaniu - czyli czas całkowitego wyschnięcia farby. Kurcze jak nie zniknie za miesiąc zapach  a pewnie zniknie gdyż temperatura spadnie  (chyba że ogrzewanie spowoduje dalej smród) to sie załamie,mam zamiar za miesiąc pomalować  wszystko farbami   i zamieszkac od listopada  ale jak będzie śmierdzieć to nie wprowadzę sie bo wszystko bedzie śmierdziało razem z ciuchami. Dzisiaj po południu wysyłam do śnieżki oficjalne pismo z żądaniem  naprawienia szkody  Mam oba wiadra na szczęście z nr partii i datą ważności do tego lece jeszcze dzis do castoramy i kupie dodatkowe wiadro  z tej samej partii aby mieć w razie czego do badan. kto wie czy nie zawołam PIH i inspekcji sanitarnej aby zbadali ten zapach może w ten sposób uda sie uzyskać info co tak śmierdzi w tej farbie.
EDIT:  Dzwoniłem i do PIH i do państ Ins Sanitarnej i z tego wynika że w tym kraju   konsument jest  bezradny- za badania  trzeba płaić ok 1710 zł, i nie wiadomo co wyjdzie, pih  nie zrobi nic  . Po kolejnych telefonach dodzwoniłem sie do jakiegoś speca od farb i twierdzi że trzeba zmyć wodą utlenioną w stężeniu 10-12% i problem w 99% zniknie  tylko kto ma zmyć i za czyja kasę oraz czy efekt bedzie  gwarantowany i nie powtórzy sie za kilka czy kilkanascie dni.. Składam oficjalną reklamację  i zobaczymy co odpowiedzą. Chyba nigdy więcej śnieżki nie kupię ,a chciałem kupić  i satynę i i magnata.

----------


## aniax

* skopi* rzecznik śnieżki kazał zrobić roztworem 2-3%, sugerując drobnoustroje , zamówiłam 30% spryskałam 15 % roztworem jak namokło zapach się wzmocnił nie wspomnę o koszmarze jaki ulatniał się z mokrej ściany, musiałam uciekać z pomieszczenia tak żarło zabezpieczone oczy, nozdrza nosa.

*Woda utleniona nawet w wyższym stężeniu NIE POMAGA!*  obalamy mit rzecznika śnieżki.

Jak wspomniałam wcześniej to jest obracanie kota ogonem, to nie żadne reakcje z podłożem, u mnie cuchnie użyty nowy wałek amoniakiem, ta farba to bubel, a nam każą użyć wody utlenionej i zamalować niebiańsko drogim w dodatku ich produktem problem.

----------


## aniax

> Po telefonie do babki ze śnieżki " zgłosi problem do firmy ale prawdopodobnie problemem jest wysoka temperatura powietrza i szybkie utlenianie sie składników podczas schnięcia.* Mam odczekać 28dni*


jejku ale robią z nas wariatów, to olejna wyschnie i odparuje szybciej , wychodzą z założenia że przejdzie nam, albo oswoimy się z nowym zapachem ...

*skopi* ludziom śmierdzi po 3 latach śnieżka

----------


## skopi

A wiec tak złożyłem reklamację na piśmie w Castoramie  , oddałem oba dekle do tego kupiłem farbę z tej samej partii i godziny produkcji i jutro pomaluje kawałek  płyty gk oraz drewna i zobacze czy po klku dniach bedzie śmierdziało , tylko że - pogoda się spieprzyła i śmierdzi trochę mniej w domu,tam gdzie duże okna śmierdzi mocniej lecz ogólnie śmierdzi mniej niż wczoraj. W reklamacji zażądałem  zwrotu za farbę oraz usunięcia  z pomieszczeń smrodu na ich koszt.. Jak przedstawiłem im problem to się zdziwili  bo nikt im wcześniej tego nie zgłaszał w każdym razie jak będzie mi ten kawałek śmierdział co pomaluję jutro to przyjmą farbę bez problemu (i pewnie wcisną ją innemu naiwnemu) Tak jak pisałem wcześniej my klienci jesteśmy pozbawieni ochrony w tym porąbanym kraju. PIH nie zrobi nic, pan.Ins.Sanit  za darmo też nic ,a nie będę bulił w ciemno 1700 zeta do tego przez 3 dni dom nie może być wentylowany, wszystkie okna pozamykane i wentylacja  zamknięta.Więc  nie ma co liczyć na pomoc jakichkolwiek instytucji państwowych. Gość z którym rozmawiałem  przyznał że problem jest już od długiego czasu, Unia wprowadziła jakieś zmiany w wyniku których jest tylko dwóch dostawców jakiegoś środka chemicznego i producent umywa ręce że to wina tego środka. A oni nic nie mogą z tym zrobić, tylko że z treści wcześniejszych wpisó wywnioskowałem że problem dotyczy chyba tylko tych partii w castoramie  sprzedawanych poniżej "sugerowanej ceny", dzisiaj chciałem kupić  w normalnej cenie ale nie mieli i nie mają w ofercie,   hihi ciekawe dlaczego? czyżby ten środek miał aż takie znaczenie  dla ceny ostatecznej ?. W każdym razie  ciekawe jak sprawdzą  czym farba śmierdzi jeżeli udzielą odpowiedzi  w terminie 14 dni  bez wizyty jakiegoś ich "wąchacza" u mnie na budowie.Teoretycznie żadna z możliwości ich tłumaczeń,  że  wałek zabrudzony wodą, ściany  niewłaściwie zagruntowane czy coś podobnego  nie powinno im się udać gdyż przed gruntowaniem tynków potraktowałem wszystkie środkiem grzybobójczym , jak wyschły jeszcze raz potem uni grunt, dalej- gładzie , znów uni grunt dwa razy i do tego momentu było wszystko Ok, żadnych przykrych zapachów. Ściany malowane  w temperaturze  wewnątrz pomieszczeń 19-25stopni ,pomieszczenia  miały pozamykane okna oprócz mikro szczeliny w oknie dachowym,wałek używany tylko od nowości do konkretnej farby i do tego w jeden dzień zużyte od razu całe wiadro bez mycia wałka.

Rozmawiałem ze znajomym i jak już to poleca albo tikurrillę albo beckersa farby i chyba na te się skuszę aby pomalować  te pomieszczenia które są  pomalowane inną gruntową"najtańszą ale gorzej kryjącą" niż śnieżką .Trochę jestem podłamany  tym zapachem i zastanawiam się czy nie potraktować tych pomieszczen środkiem grzybobójczym z pistoletu który może pomoże w odróżnieniu od wody utlenionej która jak się okazuje nie działa. A może znajdzie sie ktoś kto ma znajomego  adwokata i kurcze może warto zrobić pozew zbiorowy, tylko jak udowodnić zapach??
ech Polska !! kraj absurdów.

----------


## ł_s

Wróciłam właśnie z krótkiego weekendu (uciekłam ze śmierdzącego domu - absurd! ) - my wraz z 2 osobami działamy w temacie. Sprawa z warszawskiego Sanepidu jest oddana do Sanepidu lokalnego obsługującego teren, gdzie jest Śnieżka - mają wszystko sprawdzić na ile mają moc prawną i możliwości. Niestety ze wstępnych informacji Sanepid nie przebada naszych próbek, ponieważ nie mają takiej możliwości i wyposażenia, ale przekazali info, żeby sprawę oddać do UOKiK i PIH. 
Jestem również w stałym kontakcie z pracownikiem Śnieżki, który zapewnił, że zajmą się sprawą mimo, że u mnie badanie nie wykazało skażenia mikrobiologicznego- póki co słownie, nie na piśmie, ale jestem dobrej myśli.

Nie mam więcej newsów, ponieważ mnie nie było, dopiero od czwartku dalej zajmę się sprawą.

----------


## ł_s

> .  tylko jak udowodnić zapach??.


U mnie był przedstawiciel Śnieżki (zadzwoń do Śnieżki i poproś o taką wizytę), który zapisał w protokole informację o wyczuwalnym nieprzyjemnym zapachu. I to nie było tak, że kazałam mu to napisać mimo, że tego dnia pokój jeszcze nie był nasłoneczniony i smród był mniej wyczuwalny to dobrze wiedział o co chodzi i to zapisał.

----------


## fotohobby

> Rozmawiałem ze znajomym i jak już to poleca albo tikurrillę albo beckersa farby i chyba na te się skuszę aby pomalować  te pomieszczenia które są  pomalowane inną gruntową"najtańszą ale gorzej kryjącą" niż śnieżką .Trochę jestem podłamany  tym zapachem i zastanawiam się czy nie potraktować tych pomieszczen środkiem grzybobójczym z pistoletu który może pomoże w odróżnieniu od wody utlenionej która jak się okazuje nie działa. A może znajdzie sie ktoś kto ma znajomego  adwokata i kurcze może warto zrobić pozew zbiorowy, tylko jak udowodnić zapach??
> ech Polska !! kraj absurdów.


A co Ci da środek grzybobójczy, skoro nawet nie wiesz, czy to grzyb ?
To już lepiej ARS użyj.

----------


## serisimma

mnie też problem dotyczy,po interwencji facet przyjechał obwąchał ściany, spisał protokół twierdząc że faktycznie zapach to zapach kociego moczu, upierał się ,że powinnam oddać całe opakowanie farby, oddałam tylko słoik z opisem farby numerem partii itp. , sugerując że znając ich opieszałość i burdel bez farby w oryginalnym opakowaniu nic dalej nie zdziałam, pomalowałam farbą kawał dykty i śmierdzi jak cholera, więc nie będą mi wciskać, że to brak gruntu itp., czekam chwilę i działam, nawet jeśli w grę będą wchodzić media a oni jeszcze w sezonie ogórkowym chętnie podejmą temat...

----------


## aniax

ARS koszt 5 litrów to 540zł, dziękuje za takie rozwiązanie, my nie chcemy zamalowywać problemu ....

#TEMATDLAUWAGI

----------


## skopi

> ARS koszt 5 litrów to 540zł, dziękuje za takie rozwiązanie, my nie chcemy zamalowywać problemu ....
> 
> #TEMATDLAUWAGI


Dokładnie - nie będę zamalowywał problemu- to nie mój problem tylko problem snieżki   nie po to zapierdzielałem i malowałem zebym teraz jeszce raz obtańcowywał ściany i syfity a friko mogę im wtystawić faktuę za malowanie ale bez gwarancji że zapach zniknie a chce aby oni to zrobili z gwarancją że sie nie powtórzy zapach. Idąc tym tokiem myślenmia to można powiedziec ze  kup samochód  z gwożdziami w oponach.
jakby co to tez jestem chętny na media , w każdym razie u nas  ani PIH ani PIS ani nikt

----------


## ł_s

> w każdym razie u nas  ani PIH


co Ci PIH powiedział? Że nie zajmą się sprawą? Zagłębiałeś się w temat co może PIH a czego nie może, co powinien? 
Różnica w rozmowach z różnymi placówkami Sanepidu jest mega wyczuwalna, jedni są pomocni inni mają gdzieś i zrzucają temat na inne instytucje, więc może w przypadku PIH jest podobnie. Dziś planuję właśnie kontakt z UOKiK i PIH, dam znać co mi powiedzieli. 

U mnie deski, płyty g-k pomalowane gruntem nie śmierdzą, ale winę zakażonego muru lub płyt g-k mogę wykluczyć ze względu na cały remont jaki przeprowadziłam. Gdyby to był mur lub płyty g-k to w innych pomieszczeniach też by śmierdziało.

----------


## ł_s

Ale może doprecyzujmy PIH czyli co?  :smile:  Weszłam teraz na stronę tych instytucji - mnie przekierowano do Wojewódzkiego Inspektoratu Inspekcji Handlowej czyli nie PIH a WIIH  :smile:

----------


## aniax

W- wojewódzka, P-Powiatowa 

Rozmawiałam z kilkoma hurtowniami, problem z śmierdzącą farba wystąpił w castoramie, praktikerze tj. w dużych sieciach

Wszyscy doradzają ściągniecie farby, a nie zamalowywanie jej, każdy z nas wie ile to czasu, brudu, kurzu kosztuje .... to jakaś paranoja 

Problem będzie powracał przy nasłonecznieniu i wilgotności, spróbujcie namoczyć te ściany zwykłą wodą, odór się wzmacnia i tak będzie za każdym razem przy zmianie warunków. Promienie UV nie muszą bezpośrednio wpadać do pomieszczenia, wystarczy nawet jak słońce zaświeci zza chmurki, one odbiją się i wpadną do pomieszczenia i smród gotowy. Pozostaje nam ściąganie farby, pytanie bo nie znamy odpowiedzi, a druga strona milczy jak zaklęta, zwalając winne na inwestora sugerując iż podłoże było skażone, *co to za konkretny składnik farby powoduje śmierdząca reakcje?*

Czy pozostaje on na samej nawierzchni farby, wówczas samo zdarcie farby wystarczy, czy poszedł w głąb i może się okazać iż zwalenie samej farby nie wystarczy.

Który ze składników dodawanych do farb lateksowych może powodować smród amoniaku?

Może ktoś z konkurencji napisze nam, jeśli nie chce pisać na ogóle może pisać na prv.

----------


## ł_s

> W- wojewódzka, P-Powiatowa


dziękuję za wyjaśnienie




> Pozostaje nam ściąganie farby, pytanie bo nie znamy odpowiedzi, a druga strona milczy jak zaklęta, zwalając winne na inwestora sugerując iż podłoże było skażone, co to za konkretny składnik farby powoduje śmierdząca reakcje?


*aniax*, złożyłaś już reklamację do Śnieżki?  Wysłałaś dokumenty/sprawę do jakiejkolwiek instytucji? Zażądałaś od Śnieżki info na temat tych składników?

----------


## skopi

> dziękuję za wyjaśnienie
> 
> 
> 
> *aniax*, złożyłaś już reklamację do Śnieżki?  Wysłałaś dokumenty/sprawę do jakiejkolwiek instytucji? Zażądałaś od Śnieżki info na temat tych składników?


A więc tak  i po kolei.
PIH panstwowa konkretnie WIIH - złożyłem   mailem reklamację czy jak tam to zwał.
Sanepid  zrobi badania za kasę ale nie wykluczone ze zakres badanych  czynników złapie  akurat ten w powietrzu więc ryzyko duże że nie.
Producent Śnieżki- złożyłem reklamację i dziś zadzwonili  z pytaniami  , przyślą kogoś niby i dają partię ze swojego "archiwum" do zbadania  w swoim labolatorium  (domyślam sie wyniku ich badań) i babka z która rozmawiałem chciała abym  przedstawił choć troche  farby  do badania niestety zużyłem  te dwa wiadra do końca  ale najlepsze było jak przyjechałem na budowę i pierwsze  co zrobiłem to wczorajsze próbki  które pomalowałem farbą kupioną specjalnie do tego celu przedwczoraj w casto.... wystawiłem na słońce , po 30 minutach już zaczęła płyta g/k śmierdzieć i zadzwoniłem do niej ,nie była zachwycona tym faktem powiedziałem że mam nówkę full pełne wiadro próbki.Teraz czekam na ich dalsze poczynania bo powiedziałem że nie interesuje mnie jakieś mycie ścian i powtórne malowanie tylko skuteczne usunięcie zapachu .

----------


## ł_s

*skopi* i jak, dzieje się coś w Twojej sprawie?

U nas pomieszczenie po ozonowaniu. Teraz czekam na słońce, ale wydaje mi się niestety, że to nic nie dało  :sad:

----------


## skopi

> *skopi* i jak, dzieje się coś w Twojej sprawie?
> 
> U nas pomieszczenie po ozonowaniu. Teraz czekam na słońce, ale wydaje mi się niestety, że to nic nie dało


Też wysczytałem że ozonowanie nie pomaga, znajomy mi również proponował. . Byłem u miejskiego rzecznika konumentów dziś z rana i musze czekać  az otrzymam odpowiedź z Castoramy (śnieżki) dooppiero wtedy jeżeli nie uznają reklamacji mam do niego przyjść . W kazdym raziedziś robiepróbe  pomaluje  nowy kawłek płyty g/k smierdzielem (farbą ) i od razu potraktuję białym denaturatem oraz pomaluje ściany w garderobie   równiez, powoli zaczyna mnie gonić brak czasu.Podejrzewam ze peroducent załatwi sprawe- nie wykryto substancji szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych". Ale powiedziałem ze nie odpuszczę  i już załatwiam mieszkanie  do wynajecia  i  jak nie uznają reklamacji  to raczej oddam do sądu   z powodu nieprzyjemnego zapachu powstałego po zastosowaniu  ich farby podkładowej ,uniemożliwiającego  normalne życie i funkcjonowanie w domu tylko z tego powodu mozna bo  nie wierze ze ma jakieś szkodliwe i niebezpieczne substancje jak czytałem w karcie technicznej produktu- nie ryzykowaliby by puszczając cały czas na rynek  takiego bubla .

----------


## ł_s

*skopi* widzę, że też intensywnie działasz  :smile:  Bądźmy w kontakcie, jak u mnie nic nie pomoże to też jestem gotowa iść do sądu. Pozostałe dwie osoby, z którymi jestem w stałym kontakcie telefonicznym też nie zamierzają pozostawić sprawy w ten sposób.

Dziś będę rozmawiać z pracownikami Śnieżki co jeszcze może zadziałać - będę informować jak coś u mnie pomoże.

----------


## skopi

A wiec jutro ok 10-11 przyjeżdża gość ze Śniezki  dodatkowo pomalowałem jeszcze dwa kawałki g/k i po godzinie na słoneczku w pokoju płyty śmierdza. Do tego garderobę potraktowałem  denaturatem bezbarwnym -czułem się jak na haju  po oparach w każdym razie po 4 godzinach  nie było czuć już dynxu ani moczu  zobaczymy jutro jak ściany wyschną  ,  dobrze by było żeby zadziałało bo to byłby najtańszy z możliwych sposobów  ,a waliłem z pistoletu  . 5 minut i pomieszczenie  wypsikane  nie żałowałem  zużyłem 3 litry.
PS. Przyjechał dziś ekipa montować schody- i mówią  taki ładny nowy dom i trzyma pan koty??!!!! przecież czuć ze sikają- normalnie mnie rozwalili na łopatki.

----------


## aniax

woda utleniona (perhydrol 15%, vanisz) NIE POMAGA, 

biały denaturat NIE POMAGA

zastosowałam na jedna ścianę z 5 pomalowanych i stwierdzam to NIE DZIAŁA, ściana śmierdzi dalej ....  więc przestańcie dawać tutaj jakieś nadzieje ludziom,

problem zrobi się mniejszy jak temp. spadanie i się ochłodzi, smród bardzo, wręcz przeraźliwy jest przy powyżej 25 stopni w pomieszczaniu, jak spadnie temp. na zewnątrz zaczną wysyłać przedstawiciel do klientów, 

mój wałek po malowaniu oglądał expert i był w szoku że po umyciu i tak sklejony, w dodatku smród amoniaku z niego obrzydliwy

smród zawszę będzie się nasilał przy wysokiej temp. i wilgotności, na sobie sprawdziłam jak dotychczas wysoka temp. i potwierdzam dziś upały na zewnątrz i smród się zwiększył, zrobił się bardziej intensywny niż 2 dni temu gdy było chłodniej, okno otwarte na oścież ....  :sad: 

p.s. jestem chętna na pozew zbiorowy jak ktoś szuka następnej osoby .... mniejsze koszty i będzie łatwiej nam w grupie

----------


## KropQ

[QUOTE=aniax;6932644]woda utleniona (perhydrol 15%, vanisz) NIE POMAGA, 

biały denaturat NIE POMAGA

zastosowałam na jedna ścianę z 5 pomalowanych i stwierdzam to NIE DZIAŁA, ściana śmierdzi dalej ....  więc przestańcie dawać tutaj jakieś nadzieje ludziom,


Aniax, ja akurat żadnych nadziei nikomu nie zamierzałam dawać.
Napisalam, że u mnie po denaturacie przestało śmierdzieć i jest to zgodne z prawdą.
Czy pomógł czas, czy denaturat nie wiem, u mnie nie było też żadnego eksperta śnieżki.
Doskonale rozumiem Twoje rozgoryczenie i bezradność, bo sama wariowałam na myśl o nowym śmierdzącym domu.
Wchodziłam do wymarzonego miejsca i odechciewało mi się planowania, nie cieszyły mnie zmiany i postępy.
Nie chodzi mi o dawanie nadziei czy pocieszanie, fakt jest taki ze przestało śmierdzieć.
Zastosowałaś wodę utleniona i denaturat na jedną z 5 ścian? Jaką masz pewność że ta wypryskana nie śmierdzi? Pamiętam, że zapach unosił się wszędzie i jak przykładałam nos do posadzki to mi też śmierdziała. Dlatego zanim trafiłam na to forum byłam pewna, że majster wpuścił mi do domu kota, która spryskał ściany. Może wyczuwasz zapach ścian sąsiadujących?

Pozostaje mi życzyć powodzenia i cierpliwości.

----------


## skopi

Był przedstawiciel  spisał protokół że śmierdzi  "moczekm kota"   powiedziałem mu że głupoty wciskają ludziom że  woda utleniona pomaga niby, mówił e trzeba wietrzyc - to go zaprosilem na forum i niech jedzie do kogoś sprawdzic   bo niby do tej pory był u jednego klienta który dwa lata temu maił taki problem. Zażadałem zwrotu za farbę oraz pokrycia kosztów  usunięcia przykrego zapachu z pomieszczeń . jest tak jak pisałem że w farbie nie ma zadnych szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych substancji dlatego pewnie badanie będie pozytywne i mnie oleją ale  mam zapasowe wiaderko "śmierdziela" więc  jeżeli nie uznają reklamacji idę z tym do rzecznika konsumentów i on będzie działał dalej, jestem zdecydowany na sąd nawet  dlatego wiadro tej wfarby sobie zostawiam, . Na razie w pomieszczeniu w którym zastosowałem denaturat  czuć troche nim  a zapachu kota nie ale zobacze za kilka dni jak porzadnie wszystko wyschnie  tylko boję się że pogoda się pogorszy i nie da rady wyczuć,

----------


## aniax

> Zastosowałaś wodę utleniona i denaturat na jedną z 5 ścian? Jaką masz pewność że ta wypryskana nie śmierdzi?


Bo jak przyłożysz twarz do ściany, wymalowanej wodą utlenia i denaturatem to możesz się odurzyć zapachem kociej uryny, zapraszam, nawet jak ktoś nie ma węchu poczuje śmierdząca woń z tej ściany - poprawka nie poczuje on się tym zapachem odurzy tak intensywnie wydziela się woń  :sad: 

Jakbym sama tego nie doświadczyła też byłoby mi trudno to zrozumieć, pomyślałabym że ktoś coś wymyśla bo przecież w dzisiejszych czasach takie rzeczy nie mają miejsca w kraju U.E.  :bash:

----------


## mika007

Niestety trochę za późno na czytanie opinii o gruncie śnieżki.... Kupiłam wiadro, bo gdzieś wyczytałam, że świetnie przykryje czerwień na moim przedpokoju. Kończyłam remont w kuchni więc oblecialam nim płyty gk, dwa dni później szukalam miejsca w ktorym nasikal moj kot.... Smród byl nie do wytrzymania ale pomyslalam, ze ten typ tak ma, do konca nie mialam pewnosci czy to grunt czy moze akryl, klej.... Uciążliwy zapach ulotnil sie całkowicie po pomalowaniu scian śnieżką z dodatkiem srebra, bo do kuchni...  Niestety przyszedł czas na gruntowanie ścian przedpokoju i szaleństwo zaczelo sie od nowa.... Wstyd wpuscic kogokolwiek do domu. Na szczescie upaly minely wiec nie jest najgorzej ale sciany na przedpokoju smierdzą. Nosa zdzierac nie musze bo mam na moje nieszczęście genialny węch. I teraz myślę czy lekarstwem na smrodek jest moze to srebro (bo ściany w kuchni nie czuć moczem kota kompletnie) czy ryzykowac malowanie farbą którą planowałam pomalować... Dodam, ze kuchnia jest miejscem mocno nasłonecznionym, do przedpokoju światło dzienne prawie nie dociera ale temperatura ma ogromny wpływ na intensywnosc zapachu, bo ustąpil wraz z upałami znacznie. Nie usmiecha mi sie zdzieranie tynków. Pozdrawiam wszystkich pechowców. Monika

----------


## skopi

hm ciekawe to srebro, lecz nie mam już czasu na eksperymenty,   . Tylko że  słonce znikło smród się zmniejszył znacznie   lecz jest wyczuwalny dalej. denaturat nie pomógł w garderobie . Wczoraj zadzwonili  ze Śnieżki i powiedzieli że farba nie wykazała podczas badan żadnych substancji szkodliwych- co było do przewidzenia, ale. Firma zrobiła testy i udało im się uzyskac zapach kociego moczu  a że problem  zaczyna być spotkany więc sprawdzili co może usunąć ten zapach powstający podczas  wysokich temperatur oraz  śłońca i.......  niby usuwa ten zapach farba magnat ceramic  . Uznali moją reklamacje i wczoraj podłaem ilości w danych kolorach jakie potrzebuję gdyż jest to nawierzchniowa farba. Trochę mi namieszali teraz  z tymi kolorami bo kolor miał być wybierany na spokojnie a nie na wariata ale cóż najwyżej  pozmieniamy częsć kolorów najważniejsze aby smród znikł  . Gorzej będzie jak teraz z powodu niższych temperatur  nie bedzie smierdziało a na wiosnę  zacznie na nowo, wiec w razie czego trzymam wiadro gruntu oraz dokumenty reklamacyjne  aby najwyzej zaczać walczyc dalej jak problem powróci. W każdym razie firma zaczęła cos robić w tym kierunku aby wreszcie problem jakoś załagodzic. ludziska  piszcie reklamacje   żadajcie przyjazdu przedstawiciela   to jest nasza kasa wywalona w błoto. W kazdym razie jak tylko pomaluję pokoje i parę dni będzie chociaż cieplej niz jest teraz to zobaczę czy  jest poprawa - w garderobie pomaluje  jako pierwsze gdyż tam mimo że jest tylko małe okienko dachowe śmierdzi najbardziej  mimo denaturatu, nawet teraz jak chłodno.

----------


## Marta222

Witajcie,

ja również padłam ofiarą Śnieżki Grunt, i to dwukrotną. W lipcu celem odświeżania pokoju w części domu, który wynajmujemy pomalowaliśmy ściany Śnieżką Grunt i nawierzchniową Jedyną. Po tygodniu był jeszcze wyczuwalny zapach farby, po 2 tygodniach zaczął się wydobywać "kwaśny zapach" niewiadomego pochodzenia. Pod wpływem działanie promieni słonecznych zapach się nasilał. Wietrzyliśmy, wietrzyliśmy i wietrzyliśmy - zapach pozostał bardzo intensywny. Dom jest przedwojenny, myśleliśmy, że może zaszła jakaś reakcja starej farby z nową. Nic z tym nie robiliśmy tylko wietrzyliśmy w nadziei, że zapach się ulotni.

Trzy tygodnie temu chcieliśmy odnowić pokój w domu moich rodziców,  w lokalnym sklepiku był tylko jeden rodzaj gruntu - osławiona Śnieżka Grunt, więc została ona zakupiona. Pokój został pomalowany Śnieżką i Beckersem. Wyczuwałam dziwny zapach, ale mąż uspokajał mnie, że to zapach nowych mebli pomieszany z zapachem farby. Wtedy myślałam jeszcze, że być może po poprzednim malowaniu jestem przewrażliwiona. Gdy po 2 tygodniach przyjechaliśmy do rodziców wyczułam charakterystyczny "kwaśny" zapach. Natężenie było znacznie mniejsze, ale smród jest smrodem. 

Zaczęliśmy kojarzyć fakty. Mąż wpisał w google "śnieżka grunt śmierdzi" .... i takim sposobem trafiliśmy ta to forum... Nie mogłam uwierzyć, że to dzieje się naprawdę. Przeczytałam wszystkie 20 stron z wypiekami na twarzy, ciągle myśląc, że to nie dzieje się naprawdę. Moim zdaniem farba nie zawiera szkodliwych dla zdrowia i życia substancji. Konsekwencje takiego stanu rzeczy doprowadziłyby firmę do finansowej katastrofy, a szefów za kraty. Ale... jak pisałam powyżej - smród jest smrodem. Co prawda zapach w domu rodziców nie jest bardzo uciążliwy – pokój nie jest nasłoneczniony, teraz nie ma wysokich temperatur na zewnątrz, nie wiem jak sytuacja będzie się przedstawiać w sezonie grzewczym, ale sprawę chcę wyjaśnić. 

Od wczoraj zaczęłam działać w tym temacie.
1.  telefon do Śnieżki - miła pani po przedstawieniu problemu poinformowała mnie, że muszę złożyć reklamację, na podstawie której zostanie zbadana farba pod kątem skażenia mikrobiologicznego (!) Czyli podobnie jak u Was. Tu pytanie  - czy reklamacje składaliście u sprzedawcy feralnego materiału czy bezpośrednio kierowaliście do śnieżki? Mam wiadra z gruntem, ale nie mam niestety paragonów. Ja tę reklamację złożę do wiadomości UOKiK'u i Gdańskiego Uniwersytetu Medycznego Wydział Toksykologii Środowiska (jednostki, która wydała Atest Higieniczny),
2. telefon do Sanepidu – również miła pani zainteresowała się sprawą, ale poinformowała mnie, że raczej nie zbadają farby, ale ma jeszcze jutro przedstawić sprawę swojemu szefowi i zaciągnąć opinii laboratorium. Okazało się, że w sanepidzie, też malowali Śnieżką (nie wiem czy Grunt) i zapach też był dla tej Pani uciążliwy, ale już wywietrzał. Mam zadzwonić jutro. Zależy mi na zbadaniu farby przez jednostkę niezależną, laboratorium akredytowane, a nie tylko przez Śnieżkę. Przekierowała mnie do Ratownictwa Chemicznego.
3. Ratownictwo Chemiczne – koszt badania to około 1 000 zł, ale oni takich badań nie wykonują, kolejne przekierowanie – laboratorium akredytowane, gdzie napiszę maila, w którym przedstawię problem – poinformuję jaka będzie odpowiedz.
4. Firma zajmująca się ozonowaniem – pomimo tego, że pisaliście, że pisaliście, że nie przynosi rezultatu, postanowiłam zasięgnąć opinii  -zostałam poinformowana, że ozonowanie rzeczywiście nie przyniesie rezultatu i zostało mi zaproponowane oczyszczanie chemiczne. Przedstawiciel firmy mówił, że w ten sposób oczyszczali stare stajnie, w których teraz mieszkają ludzie… Po więcej informacji i cenie takiego zabiegu będę dzwonić jutro.

Skopi, pomalowałeś już Magnatem? jestem ciekawa czy to przyniosło jakiś rezultat.
ł_s, aniax jak ma się sprawa u Was?

----------


## Marta222

Coś mi nie dawało spokoju z tą farbą magnat ceramic jako lekarstwo, założyciel wątku jako nawierzchniową pod grunt snieżki stosował... w każdym razie, czekam na Infofmacje jaki efekt

----------


## skopi

A więc:
Pomalowałem dzisiaj magnatem sufity- efekt sprawdzimy za dwa dni jak bedzie słonecznie- najdziwniejsze ze w najciemniejszej garderobie  i dotego po dynaturacie  przed malowaniem  śmierdzi jak cholera w pozostałych pokojach mniej  ale chyba przez  obróbkę schodów (drewno poczłonęło zapach albo zabiło częściowo zapach ???). Jutro drugi raz bede malował sufity- cholera tylko że magnat jest emulsją z połyskiem więc i tak będe musiał kupił matową nawierzchniową farbę  bo na poddaszu 1 warstwa a błyszczy się jak psu jaj.a. Rekalamacji też nie uznali z powodu braku skazenia   oraz braku substancji szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych- czego się spodziewałem ale ze poszli na rękę i wysłali farbe  która ma niby zadziałać to dla nich duży plus. badac nie ma czego bo jest to  wynik  właśnie działania promieni UV i wydzielania duzej ilości ozonu dlatego ten zapach. Ale i tak  w razie czego   nie odpuszcze  jeżeli będzie sie utrzymywał lub pojawi się ponownie wiosną lub jezce   w dni naprawdę słoneczne i ciepłe jeżeli takowe będą. 
Jak pisałem wcześniej jesteśmy jako konsumenci pozostawieni sami sobie, jedynie rzecznik konsómentów w moim urzędzie miasta jest w stanie coś pomóc napisac  ale dalej kicha - wszystkie instytucje  które mają niby nas chronic teroretycznie są tylko po to bybrac kasę i nic więcej.
W piątek będę malował ściany w garderobie   więc w poniedziąłek będę znał efekt  pomalowania  całego pomieszczenia. fakt że kryje magnat idealnie ale  mam położyć dwie warstwy wiec potrwa wszystko dodatkowy tydzień. W razie czego zbieram  faktury za malowanie ponowne ścian.

----------


## kubiak666

Odczekaj troche a samo przestanie smierdziec. Ja wietrzylem ile sie dalo a zapach byl ciagle taki sam. Wkoncu olalem sprawe i tydzien nie zajezdzalem na budowe a pozniej jak sie okazalo przestalo smierdziec. Zona dzwonila ze juz po problemie, przyjechalem i miala racje. Nie smierdzi juz nic. tez nowy dom i mialem klutnie z zona ze malowalem tym dziadostwem. Tyle ze ja nie zamalowalem jeszcze scian farba nawierzchniowa, nie wiem czy to cos zmienia. wazne ze jest ok a pomijajac ten zapach grunt jest swietny. W domu po nim jest tak bialo ze malowac nie trzeba heh ;] Pozdro

----------


## skopi

> Odczekaj troche a samo przestanie smierdziec. Ja wietrzylem ile sie dalo a zapach byl ciagle taki sam. Wkoncu olalem sprawe i tydzien nie zajezdzalem na budowe a pozniej jak sie okazalo przestalo smierdziec. Zona dzwonila ze juz po problemie, przyjechalem i miala racje. Nie smierdzi juz nic. tez nowy dom i mialem klutnie z zona ze malowalem tym dziadostwem. Tyle ze ja nie zamalowalem jeszcze scian farba nawierzchniowa, nie wiem czy to cos zmienia. wazne ze jest ok a pomijajac ten zapach grunt jest swietny. W domu po nim jest tak bialo ze malowac nie trzeba heh ;] Pozdro


Taaa-przestało bo spadła temperatura  i nie ma takiego nasłonecznienia, u mnie też przestało w wyjątkiem  garderoby gdzie jest najciemniej i najmniejszy przepływ powietrza. 
W każdym razie  jak na razie zapach  znikł całkowicie  pomalowałem Magnatem wszystko co przedtem pomalowałem gruntem teraz tylko poczekac na czwrtkowe upały (oby przyszły ) pootwierac okna   aby sciany się zaczęły nagrzewać i oczekiwac.

----------


## mika007

Też czekałam, bo myślalam  ze lepiej na razie nie kryć tego gruntu farbą i bylo w porządku dopóki było dosc chłodno.  Dziś cieplej i juz w mieszkaniu śmierdzi. Niestety... Magnat jakoś mi się nie usmiecha, chyba przetestuję jednak ponownie srebro. Najzabawniejsze jest to,  że powinnam położyć jeszcze jedną warstwę gruntu....

----------


## GraMar

Kilka dni temu tynkarze zaczęli naprawiać tynki i pokazali mi ich "dzieło" po przetarciu papierem ściernym i pomalowaniu ok 4 mkw gruntem.

Dziś weszli tam hydraulicy rozłożyć swoje narzędzia i usłyszałam, czy był tu kot???????????????????





Pobiegłam zobaczyć to ZOSTAWIONE I PRAWIE PEŁNE wiadro - to ŚNIEŻKA !!!   :sick:  :bash:

----------


## skopi

No i jest jak pisałem  - cieplej i zaczyna waniac  -  zobaczę ok 12-ej jak pojadę na budowę czy  perfumy się utleniają cy magnat pomógł,mam wymalowane wszystko oprócz  jdwochj scian w jadalni (żona jeszce myśli nad kolorem  :Mad: ) mam cichutką nadzieje ze nie bedzie smierdziec. W kazdym razie próbki które wczoraj stały na zewnątrz w penym słońcu  o dziwo nic nie śmierdziały. oze przez te klika dni dostały tyle wilgoci ze jeszce nie wyschły fest.

----------


## skopi

Jak na razie  zero smrodu, pootwierałem wszystkie okna i drzwi na ościez aby dostało się jak najwięcej  świeżego i ciepłego  powietrza  ale i tak wewnątrz mam ok 17-90 stopni więc troszką mało mi się wydaje.W każdym razie  wąchając ściany  nic nie czuć. Oby tak zostało. wprzyszłym tyhgodniu odpalam kocioł więc bedzie wiadomo jak podniosę temperaturę wewnątrz do 24-25 stopni.

----------


## ł_s

Przepraszam za ciszę ze swojej strony, ale jestem bardzo zapracowana. 
Odpowiedzi z Sanepidu nie mam, do rzecznika się nie wybrałam ponieważ Śnieżka zajęła się sprawą - jestem z nimi w kontakcie i szukamy rozwiązania.

U nas ozonowanie nie pomogło, a zamalowanie tych ścian jakąkolwiek farbą/gruntem/zamknięcie tego nie wchodzi w grę dopóki nie dowiem się co to właściwie jest. A chyba do tej pory nikt jeszcze nie wie...
Gdybym miała jakiekolwiek potwierdzenie na piśmie, że ten zapach nie jest toksyczny ani szkodliwy wówczas mogłabym to po prostu zamalować, ale tak to niestety mam obawy.

Zdecydowałam się na kucie tynków, zrywanie płyt gipsowych, ale niestety z powodów prywatnych chwilowo nie mam czasu aby zająć się tym, do tego moja ekipa nie ma obecnie terminów więc jestem totalnie załatwiona.

----------


## ł_s

U mnie od wczoraj bardzo śmierdzi, a co dziwne mam wrażenie, że wczoraj wrócił zapach ozonu  :eek:  dziś już tylko koci mocz ..
Muszę znowu szczelnie zamknąć pokój (obłożyć drzwi kocami) bo niestety w domu jest nie do wytrzymania  :sad:

----------


## bakeza

Witam wszystkich
niestety dołączyłam do grupy osób, u których po malowaniu śmierdzi szczochem kocim  :sad: 
Malowałam tydzień temu, po 2 dniach wyszedł smród
tylko wydaje mi się, że u mnie związany jest z farbą z serii Barwy Natury
problem polega na tym, że nie mam paragonu za farby - czy jest jakakolwiek szansa by bez niego składać reklamacje?

----------


## GraMar

Wczoraj temperatura dochodziła do 30 stopni, ta ściana *dawała woń na całe piętro!!!!!!!*

Pomalowany jest tylko kawałek ściany, jaki byłby* smród* gdyby było tego więcej!!


*Spotkajmy się za tydzień na imprezce MURATORA!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Na zlocie pt: "Kto się wykończy.... zanim wykończy"
*
Może dorwiemy przedstawiciela tego producenta-ale będzie bal...

----------


## skopi

Specjalnie wczoraj pojechałem z zoną na budowę  aby oceniła swoim czułym narządem węchu czy coś czuc :big grin:   okazało sie że tak  -ona wszędzie czuje zapach drewna z montowanych prawie trzy  tygodnie wcześniej schodów. Fakt czuc zapach   drewna minimalnie    ale zapachu  "kociego" nie ma wcale . Cyba naprawdę Magnat zadziałał ale kto wie czy drewno też nie miało z tym cos wspólnego gdyż jak pisałem wcześniej  na parterze gdzie było  przycinane  w dzień  wizyty przedstawiciela też było czuć minimalnie zapach moczu ,  lecz przeważał zapach drewna . Kurcze że akurat się tak musiało złożyć- montaż schodów i zaraz spadek temperatury na zewnątrz i do tego pomalowanie magnatem. człowiek głupieje i nie wie  teoretycznie co się tak naprawdę zadziało że efektem jest brak tego przykrego zapachu. Nie ciesze się jednak do końca, bo w środku mam temperaturę ok 19 stopni , w czasie gdy tam coś robię, otwieram wszystko na oścież łącznie z oknami dachowymi  i jak na razie   nie wyczuwam na ścianach tego zapachu. Więc teoretycznie mogę powiedzieć  że jednak Magnat pomógł tylko czy warto puszczać na rynek taki bubel  gdzie koszt podkładu 10l to ok 60zł a koszt magnata do usunięcia przyczyn  15 puszek magnata  +czas na dwukrotne pomalowanie  i niepewność  pozostaje dopóki nie podniosę temperatury powyżej 23 stopnie a to pewnie nastąpi za ok 10 dni jak wszystko mi zamontują z ogrzewania.Jednak mimo wszystko proponuję dla zainteresowanych na  klika dni położyć w pomieszczeniu w którym czuc ten zapach kilka   klocków drewna  świeżego aby było czuć jego zapach-może  wtedy też zachodzi jakaś dziwna reakcja. W każdym razie śnieżka mi powiedziała ze "perfumy"to jest wynik min. powstawania dużej ilości ozonu podczas schnięcia i zachodzi jakaś reakcja powodująca ten zapach. Oczywiście żeby było wzystko zgodnie z prawem Reklamacji nie uznano gdyż w zbadanych próbkach nie stwierdzono substancji szkodliwych ani niebezpiecznych, jednakże z powodu że chcą iść klientowi na rękę i  pomóc z zlikwidowaniu tego zapachu  powstałego po pomalowaniu ich podkładem , przyznali mi farbę magnat w ilości 15 puszek  którym muszę zamalować  dwukrotnie ten podkład. Byc może dlatego że dom nówka , każda warstwa  (tynki,gładzie,mur) potraktowana anty grzybem i unigruntem wiec nie może być mowy o jakimkolwiek  skażeniu i do tego  dwie części pomalowane różnymi farbami podkładowymi   gdzie  jedna śmierdzi  a druga nie śmierdziała .  Na razie tyle z mojej strony w razie czego mój tel jakby byly pytania 799352635.  
A bym zapomniał  ktoś wcześniej pisał ze nie ma dowodu zakupu-   niestety bez paragonu lub faktury   będzie problem  z reklamacją a powinni go złożyć wszyscy mający problem z zapachem żądając  usunięcia  nieporządenego i nieprzyjemnego zapachu z pomieszczeń gdyż jest to zapach uniemożliwiający normalne przebywanie w malowanych pomieszczeniach  oraz przykry  zapach mogący  mieć wpływ na przechowywane rzeczy oraz  stan zdrowia  gdyż nie jest do końca zbadana przyczyna powstawania i skład tego zapachu. Ja tak napisałem i być może dlatego szybko zabrali się do roboty. Najgorsze jest to że teoretycznie  w Polsce  żadna instytucja  nie dba o konsumentów(przekonałem się na podstawie tego przypadku, ((PIH  to znaczy Woj.Insp.Insp.Handlowej w ogóle nie odpisał na moje pismo -wczoraj minął równy miesiąc ustawowy na udzielenie odpowiedzi zgodnie z przepisami KPA), Sanepid  zrobi badania za kasę,  i tylko dzieki dobrej woli kogoś u producenta częstych wizyt w markecie i  odradzanie kliento  którzy włozyli do wózka śnieżkę grunt że  jest problem z zapachem po malowaniu którzy natychmiast odkładali farbę z powrotem  oraz pewnie internetu gdzie można teraz bardzo dużo rzeczy napisać i znaleźć  załatwili sprawę jak załatwili. Cza najwyższy chyba  żeby w tym kraju wszystkie niepotrzebne instytucje    które rzekomo działają w obronie interesów konsumenta  zostały  zlikwidowane gdyż przejadają masę naszej kasy  /Po cholerę całe tabuny  nierobów gdzie wystarczyłoby precyzyjniejsze prawo i jego przestrzeganie a wtedy wszystko byłoby jasne i  sprawami zajmowałyby sie sądy  bo i tak w efekcie  zawsze sie dzieje.. Kurcze  zaczyna mnie ponosić jak widzę  taki jubel , gdzie jesteśmy tylko pionami i dlatego kończe bo za dużo napiszę jeszcze i ktoś może sie poczuć obrażony. W każdym razie w przypadku pytań o zapach walcie śmiało, warto cokolwiek zrobic aby to cholerstwo usunąc i żyć normalnie.  W każdym razie na bieżąco bede informował czy są zmiany w zapachu   w mam nadzieję niedługo  zamieszkanym domu.

----------


## skopi

> Witam wszystkich
> niestety dołączyłam do grupy osób, u których po malowaniu śmierdzi szczochem kocim 
> Malowałam tydzień temu, po 2 dniach wyszedł smród
> tylko wydaje mi się, że u mnie związany jest z farbą z serii Barwy Natury
> problem polega na tym, że nie mam paragonu za farby - czy jest jakakolwiek szansa by bez niego składać reklamacje?


Czy malowałeś po gruncie od razu nawierzchniową?czy tylko nawierzchniową?  bo tego nie napisałeś ,  jak masz jeszcze  grunt pomaluj i jedną i drugą  dwa kawałki czystego regipsu  wstaw do cieopłego i nasłonecznionego pomieszczeniai po kilku dniach powąchaj,  będziesz wiedział która śmierdzi. Jak będzie  śmierdział grunt to dzwoń podpowiem co możesz zrobic - na forum nie chce tego pisać .

----------


## bakeza

u mnie smierdzi farba, nie podklad
zlozylam juz reklamacje (paragon odzyskałam w sklepie), w poniedzialek maja odebrac probki
wiem, ze one nic nie wykaza
ale nei odpuszcze
mam zagracone mieszkanie, smierdzacego pokoju (mimo nizszej dzis temp) uzywac nie moge, smierdzi szczochem - wyraznie smierdzi sciana, nie mam zadnych watpliwosci ze smierdzi ta farba
remontu dokonala profesjonalna firma, podklad i cala reszta w porzadku (nie Śnieżka), wszystko bylo ok do momentu pomalowania scian

Ciekawe czy ten Magnat naprawde zniwelowal smrod (mam nadzieje!) Pisz koniecznie jak to z czasem wyglada
niewiarygodne jak remont ktory mial zakonczyc sie przyjemnie okazal sie jakims potwornym koszmarem....

----------


## bakeza

dzis mial przyjechac kurier po probki
oczywiscie nikogo nie bylo....

----------


## Jakuboski

Ludziska nie panikujcie. U mnie po pomalowaniu Śnieżką grunt płyt kartonowo gipsowych również śmierdziało kocim moczem. trwało to jakieś 2 miesiące. Po finalnym malowaniu pomieszczeń farbami Śnieżka satynowa (ta z reklamy) smród znikł. 

W woli ścisłości mój wpis nie ma na celu reklamowania produktów marki Śnieżka. Jestem osobą które doświadczyła tego zjawiska i tyle.

----------


## Pusia&Kssawery

> Ludziska nie panikujcie. U mnie po pomalowaniu Śnieżką grunt płyt kartonowo gipsowych również śmierdziało kocim moczem. trwało to jakieś 2 miesiące.


2 miesiące smrodu i to nie jest powód do paniki??
Trafiłam na ten wątek na szczęście przed malowaniem i uniknęłam tego horroru, który tu ludzie opisują, a którego nawet sobie nie jestem w stanie wyobrazić.
Koszmar budowy czy remontu, zmęczenie koszty, malujesz myślisz że koniec a wtedy smród?? Na kilka dni, tygodni czy miesięcy??
Masakra jakaś.

----------


## skopi

> Ludziska nie panikujcie. U mnie po pomalowaniu Śnieżką grunt płyt kartonowo gipsowych również śmierdziało kocim moczem. trwało to jakieś 2 miesiące. Po finalnym malowaniu pomieszczeń farbami Śnieżka satynowa (ta z reklamy) smród znikł. 
> 
> W woli ścisłości mój wpis nie ma na celu reklamowania produktów marki Śnieżka. Jestem osobą które doświadczyła tego zjawiska i tyle.


Dobre sobie- nie panikujcie. Ciekawe jakbyś się zachowal mając do świat 3 miesiące i albo zamieszkasz albo nie w nowym domu.
Dwa miesiące smrodu i mieszkania w smrodzie   moze tak lubisz bo ja i moja rodzina nie  nie mówiąc o odwiedzinach znajomych - każdy lubi co lubi ja tego nie lubię i  finito.

----------


## bakeza

Nie panikowac? 2 miesiące w smrodzie? Nie, po 10 dniach jest to nie do wytrzymania. Masakra!
Pusia, jestes szczesciara ze trafilas tu i wstrzymalo Cie to przed zakupem tego produktu. Wrogowi takiego smrodu w mieszkaniu nie życzę
Obawiam sie tylko iz czas oczekiwania na decyzje ze strony Sniezki nie będzie nalezal do krótkich,. A za chwile spadnie temperatura i będę musiala zamykac okna, a wtedy nie wyobrazam sobie tego smrodu....
Tak swoja droga nadal czekam na kuriera...

----------


## skopi

A wiec dzisiaj koleny dzionek bez zapachu "kociego" w kazdym razie  cały czas czuć leciutko zapach drewna ze schodów  na dole  . U góry również zero "zapachu" więc chyba magnat zadziałał . Nie odpuszczajcie producentowi, skoro puszczają szajs na rynek niech chociaz   zrobią tak jak ze mną . Skladajcie reklamację na piśmie  , bo inaczej nic nie zdziałacie.Jak tylko odpale piec i podniosę temperaturę wewnątrz do +22 stopni to napiszę  czy cos sie zmieniło. na bieżąco przeglądam wątek .
3mta się.

----------


## bakeza

Skopi, jak po Magnacie?

----------


## tiso

Witam
Pomalowałem wszystko tą śnieżką grunt.

----------


## tiso

Pomalowałem w 2012 roku tym gruntem piętro, ściany i sufit k-g. góra jest nie użytkowana. Oczywiście kaloryfery założone i jak zima to grzeją. wietrzy się już prawie 4 rok. Od maja do września wszystkie okna pootwierane. Można było siedzieć nic się prawie nie czuło. Ale pogoda się zmieniła i okna zamknięte. Przebywanie 2-3 godziny i oczy zaczynają szczypać czuć lekki odorek, zaczyna śmierdzieć. Okno jest znowu otwierane.  Cały czas czułem że coś jest nie tak z ty gruntem. Teraz miałem wszystko pomalować farbą wierzchnią ale coś mi się wydaje że nie będzie to takie proste. Przez te szczypiące oczy trafiłem na to forum. Szukałem wcześniej wiadomości o tym gruncie ale nie było żadnych większych uwag.
Przeczytałem wszystkie posty i wynika z niego że większość ludzi malowała sama. Malarze chyba wiedzą o temacie i go nie stosują i mają swoje czary mary..
Ściany cement -wapno.  Miało być tak pięknie. Polecili mi go goście co robili sufit k-g jak się dowiedzieli że sam będę malował,  złośliwość ludzka nie zna granic. No to sobie pomalowałem.....zaczynając od gruntowania. Zły zbieg okoliczności.. I co teraz... skuwanie wszystkiego?

----------


## skopi

> Skopi, jak po Magnacie?


Bez zmian. Nie śmierdzi. W sobotę przyjechał piec, w czwartek zaczynają montaz   mam nadzieje na odpalenie do poniedziałku i  zobaczymy jak zacznę grzac, w każdym razie jak na razie jest Ok. Jak na razie ściany nie smierdzą. magnat ładnie pokrył  .  ale nie chwalmy dnia przed.... .

----------


## 13 Maków

Dzień dobry wszystkim. Zarejestrowałam się na forum, bo mam taki sam problem. Właściwie miałam, (obecnie nie czuć, bo nie ma upałów, a nie wiem, jak będzie za 2 miesiące). Nie dotyczy to farby Śnieżki, ale Primacolu Unicell, (strukturalna toccare). Smród skojarzył mi się z kwaśnym potem spod pachy,  porównanie do kocich sików trafne. Nie do wytrzymania. Smród w korytarzu i dwóch pokojach, a pomalowany  jeden . Zaczęłam szukać o co biega i trafiłam tu. Czym zneutralizować? Skrobać? Na początku forum wspominano o bakterii, tanim składniku, który kwaśnieje (Bóg i technolodzy z fabryki wiedzą co się z nim dziej), ale nie zdradzono jego nazwy, ( po co klienci maja wiedzieć, jak napisał Ron-Kon "Tak po prawdzie to Wy sami Inwestorzy jesteście częściowo temu winni.")
Ja nie kupiłam najtańszej farby, a nie zarabiam w dolarach w Ameryce by stać mnie było na Benjamina Moora. Farba (produkcja) z tego roku.
Pogrzebałam w internetach i u siebie zneutralizowałam zapach przecierając ścianę wodą z sodą. Soda rozpuszcza w wodzie 20 °C, 100 g/l. W opakowaniu jest 100 lub 80 g. Zrobiłam eksperyment. Do reszty farby dosypałam też sodę oczyszczoną. Zostały 2 litry, wsypałam opakowanie 100g. tez rozcieńczyłam wodą (miałam taką potrzebę, dla mnie była za gęsta).  I nie śmierdzi. Przestało. 
Soda neutralizuje zapachy, była w domu, jest neutralna dla środowiska, bywa też dodatkiem kosmetyków, nie wspominając o chemii domowej.
Zanim zacznie się kupować następne grunty, zacznie się skrobać ściany, to może spróbować przemyć ściany roztworem z sody?
Ale więcej nie kupię ani Primacolu, ani Śnieżki. Może powstanie lista trefnych farb?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## marysia109

Witam

Właśnie wróciłam z USA po kilkunastu latach pobytu i remontuję mieszkanie które dostałam w spadku. Chcąc dowiedzieć się więcej o wyrobach które dostępne są na rynku polskim zaczęłam studiować forum i natrafiłam właśnie na te wpisy. Z przerażeniem przeczytałam cały wątek i co się okazało spotkałam się z tym smrodem za oceanem. Problem smrodu jest chyba ogólnoświatowy, poniżej link do forum.

http://www.edpaintingonline.com/blog...f-paint-smell/

----------


## skopi

Widzę że się ochłodziło i od razu zainteresowanie spadło  . U mnie jak na razie bez zmaian- czyli nie śmierdzi.A z ta sodą  dwa wątki wczesniej ciekawe spostrzeżenie   a ze jeszcze maluję więc dodam owego specyfiku do farby

----------


## mika007

Smrodek się nie unosi, mimo włączonego ogrzewania. Widać tylko naturalne ciepło ma na to wpływ  :Smile:  chociaż gdy zbliżyć mocno nos do ściany trochę czuć. Ja nadal myślę czy malować śnieżką ze srebrem bo się sprawdziła czy farbą którą planowałam malować (bo wiadro stoi) magnat mnie nie intetesuje, bo nie chcę błyszczącej. Nic nie skonczone bo boję się tknąć teraz cokolwiek. Jutro ruszę jednak chyba z sodą. Mam ogromne szczęście ze to tylko kilka metrów kwadratowych i ze z płytami gk w kuchni nie ma po tym problemów, bo nie wyobrazam sobie ściągania tego wszystkiego. Współczuję  wszystkim, którzy potraktowali tym swinstwem świeżutkie ściany w pięknych nowych domach. 
Ktoś jeszcze sprawdzał skuteczność sody?

----------


## niuniab

W lipcu pisałam, że mam ten sam problem i chciałam wypróbować vanisha, ostatecznie jednak zrezygnowałam z tego pomysłu, bo jeszcze raz przeczytałam cały wątek i stwierdziłam, że jeśli to nie działa to bez sensu. Natomiast zaczęłam czytać, jak się pozbyć faktycznego zapachu kociego moczu, bo jeśli z tej Śnieżki powstają jakieś związki amoniaku to może środki na koci mocz pomogą. I zrobiłam mieszankę wody z octem i sodą, przejechałam gąbką cały sufit i tyle. Przez jakiś czas jeszcze waliło, ale od jakiś 2 miesięcy już nie śmierdzi. Nie wiem czy to ta mieszanka pomogła, czy się wywietrzyło, ale można już normalnie wejść do pokoju bez smrodu

----------


## Rom-Kon

> (...)Na początku forum wspominano o bakterii, tanim składniku, który kwaśnieje (Bóg i technolodzy z fabryki wiedzą co się z nim dziej), ale nie zdradzono jego nazwy, ( po co klienci maja wiedzieć, jak napisał Ron-Kon "Tak po prawdzie to Wy sami Inwestorzy jesteście częściowo temu winni.")
> (...)


...usłyszałem nazwę tego specyfiku ale w moich uszach zabrzmiała jak "przyczłapy do bulbulatora bez wydrzyżdżacza" i tylko chemikowi może coś to powiedzieć. Zresztą zwykłą wodę chemik nazywa: Monotlenek diwodoru (ang. "*dihydrogen monoxide*", w skrócie *DHMO*) Jednocześnie dowiedziałem się że jest to coś tańszego niż inne "coś". I tyle. 

jeszcze jeden cytat - nawet już nie wiem czyj: g*** śmierdzi przez tydzień a później przestaje a jego to jest taka kupa. Na ścianie tej farby jest minimalna grubość wiec kiedyś musi przestać śmierdzieć bo fizycznie skończą się składniki do tej reakcji. I chyba właśnie zaczęły się kończyć.

A co do ceny... tu jest wybitnie rewelacyjna. I nawet można dać głowę że oprócz wody i kredy nic więcej już nie może być i na pewno śmierdzieć nie będzie. Taka ekologiczna farba.





.

----------


## bakeza

przy nizszych temperaturach smrod zdecydowanie sie zmniejszyl (moglabym nawet napisac ze czuc zapach farby - co i tak po ponad miesiacu od maloowania nie jest chyba normalne)
Sniezka oczywiscie reklamacji nie uznala - wiedzialam ze tak bedzie, ale dostane zwrot kasy za te dziadowska farbe, niestety kosztow malowania i ponownego malowania pokoju nie doliczyli....
w sobote mam zamiar malowac Magnatem, 
wczesniej zalecono mi umycie scian mydlem malarskim
i mam ogromna nadzieje, ze to zakonczy sprawe smrodu na zawsze...

----------


## skopi

> przy nizszych temperaturach smrod zdecydowanie sie zmniejszyl (moglabym nawet napisac ze czuc zapach farby - co i tak po ponad miesiacu od maloowania nie jest chyba normalne)
> Sniezka oczywiscie reklamacji nie uznala - wiedzialam ze tak bedzie, ale dostane zwrot kasy za te dziadowska farbe, niestety kosztow malowania i ponownego malowania pokoju nie doliczyli....
> w sobote mam zamiar malowac Magnatem, 
> wczesniej zalecono mi umycie scian mydlem malarskim
> i mam ogromna nadzieje, ze to zakonczy sprawe smrodu na zawsze...


To wiedzę ze tylko mi sie udało chociaż  dostać magnata do pomalowania ale mimo wszystko i tak w razie pojawienia sie zapachu nie odpuszczę i pójdę do sądu mam dość partaczy w tym kraju. Jeden drugiego tylko czeka żeby zrobić w konia.Na razie cały czas zapachu brak

----------


## fotohobby

W okresie grzewczym nikt nie bedzie skarżył się na zapach. Teraz u mnie jest 21.5C i 52% wilgotności względnej, latem bywało 25C i 75 wilgotności.
To zupełnie inna ilość pary wodnej w powietrzu.

Ale zapewne u tych, co malowali wiosna/latem, w przyszłym roku zapach już nie wróci.

----------


## ł_s

U mnie też magnat ceramic czeka do malowania (czekam na ekipę). Farba już nie śmierdzi kocim moczem (tylko czasami, kiedy poświeci słońce) ale nadal czuć intensywny zapach "remontu" taki chemiczny, który zawsze się otrzymywał maksymalnie kilka dni po malowaniu.

Według Zarządzenia Ministra Zdrowia i Opieki Społecznej z dnia 12 marca 1996 r oraz Rozporządzenia Ministra Środowiska z dnia 26 stycznia 2010 moja farba jest ok  - wszystkie składniki zawarte w tych rozporządzeniach i ich stężenie przebadano w mojej farbie i wszystko mieści się normach . Jest jeden składnik niezidentyfikowany zaznaczony "?" (nie ma go w rozporządzeniach, więc zakładam, że albo ktoś coś ukrywa, albo nie wie czego szukać i dlatego nie może tego zidentyfikować)- możliwe, że to on jest odpowiedzialny za smród.
Dla mnie szczerze mówiąc to nie jest żaden dowód na to, że farba jest w 100% nieszkodliwa, wiadomo, że takie substancje raz na jakiś czas trzeba w rozporządzeniach aktualizować - przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje biorąc pod uwagę aferę np. z dopalaczami, gdzie co chwile dokładano substancje zakazane.

Teraz pomalujemy magnatem ceramic, jak to nie pomoże w przyszłe lato to wrócę wojować ze zdwojoną siłą  :smile:  Wszystkie farby zostawiam do badań  :smile: 
Ze snieżką wymieniłam mnóstwo pism, było mnóstwo działań - mogę powiedzieć, że generalnie nie jest tak źle z obsługą klienta, jednak martwi mnie, że się upierają, że to nie jest wina ich produktu tylko że, _"mamy do czynienia  z występującym bardzo rzadko zjawiskiem niepożądanych reakcji chemicznych pomiędzy składnikami obecnymi w farbie i malowanym podłożu, którego wystąpienie uzależnione jest od specyficznej kombinacji bardzo wielu czynników. Do grupy tych czynników nalezy zaliczyć m.in. wilgotność, bezpośrednie nasłonecznienie, promieniowanie UV,a  także obecność ozonu w powietrzu"_
Mam pewność, że śmierdzi grunt - zrobiłam mnóstwo testów na płytach z płyt g-k, suszyłam je na słońcu/w cieniu, w przeciągu/w zamkniętym pojemniku - zawsze śmierdzi.
A co do tej "specyficznej kombinacji" - skoro tak, to wypadałoby napisac na etykiecie o warunkach w jakich można używac farby  :big grin:  i żeby przed malowaniem np. zakupić urządzenia do mierzenia wilgotności, promieniowania UV i ozonu  :big grin:  

Czy ktoś reklamował serię gruntu 3121422 - śnieżka twierdzi, że jestem jedyna. Ciekawa jestem czy to prawda?  :smile:

----------


## ł_s

Aaaa i dostałam pismo z Sanepidu z Ropczyc 
_"Państwowy Powiatowy Inspektorat Sanitarny w Ropczycach informuje, że w dniach 9, 10 i 22.09.2015 przeprowadzono kontrolę produkcji wyrobu o nazwie Śnieżka grunt laetksowa emulsja podkładowa" w FFIL Śnieżka SA tj. producenta przedmiotowego wyrobu. W chwili obecnej oczekujemy na wyniki badań laboratoryjnych."_

także jednak Sanepid zrobił badania  :smile:  chyba! nie uwierzę dopóki nie dostanę wyników  :smile:

----------


## KropQ

> Aaaa i dostałam pismo z Sanepidu z Ropczyc 
> _"Państwowy Powiatowy Inspektorat Sanitarny w Ropczycach informuje, że w dniach 9, 10 i 22.09.2015 przeprowadzono kontrolę produkcji wyrobu o nazwie Śnieżka grunt laetksowa emulsja podkładowa" w FFIL Śnieżka SA tj. producenta przedmiotowego wyrobu. W chwili obecnej oczekujemy na wyniki badań laboratoryjnych."_
> 
> także jednak Sanepid zrobił badania  chyba! nie uwierzę dopóki nie dostanę wyników


Gratulacje!
Informuj jak dostaniesz. Umieram z ciekawości.
Mam nadzieje, że nie ujdzie im to płazem!!!!

----------


## FlashBack

Zdradzcie sekret jak malować śnieżka by smierdziala.

----------


## bakeza

Sekret odnosnie malowania - nie malowac Sniezka!!!!!!!!



ł_s ja reklamowalam Barwy Natury Sniezki
I chyba dokladnie taka sama odpowiedz dostalam, czekam na pismo bo na razie tylko pan mi telefonicznie info przekazywal, porownam

----------


## bakeza

ł_s a dostalas od Sniezki Magnata do malowania?

----------


## aniax

ja jestem tylko ciekawa czy jak tylko promienie słoneczne wyjdą ponownie z wysoką temp. czy smród powróci, problem dla śnieżki powoli znika bo zmieniają się warunki atmosferyczne na zewnątrz, u mnie o 9 rano w pomieszczeniach jest ciemno takie zachmurzenie, no ale to nie znaczy ze w maju 2016. mamy spuszczać rolety i siedzieć po ciemku, u mnie zdecydowanie reakcja występuje na promienie UV  :sad: 

nadtlenek wodoru w stężeniu 15% nie pomógł, denaturat biały nie pomógł, teraz będę pokrywać to również Magnat i ciekawi mnie wiosna - lato 2016r. czy smród wystąpi???, jeśli tak to pozostanie zrywanie  tego wszystkiego na czyj koszt?

----------


## aniax

ja jestem tylko ciekawa czy jak tylko promienie słoneczne wyjdą ponownie z wysoką temp. czy smród powróci ? Problem dla śnieżki powoli znika bo zmieniają się warunki atmosferyczne na zewnątrz, u mnie o 9 rano w pomieszczeniach jest ciemno - takie zachmurzenie, no ale to nie znaczy ze w maju 2016. mamy spuszczać rolety i siedzieć po ciemku, u mnie zdecydowanie reakcja występuje na promienie UV  :sad: 

Nadtlenek wodoru w stężeniu 15% nie pomógł, denaturat biały nie pomógł, teraz będę pokrywać to również Magnat i ciekawi mnie wiosna - lato 2016r. czy smród wystąpi???, Jeśli tak,  to pozostanie zrywanie  tego wszystkiego pozostaje pytanie na czyj koszt?

----------


## aniax

Odpowiedź otrzymałam od śniezki standardową, kopuj-wklej i wysyłane do wszystkich w jednym i tym samym szablonie. 

Reklamacja nie uwzględniona, zapewne konsultacja z prawnikiem po ich stronie. Odnośnie obsługi - komunikacji to mają na wysokim poziomie 6+ to jest wzorowy, wypracowany model i za to ich chwale publicznie, szkoda tylko że produkty, które oferują na rynek nie spełniają podstawowych norm już nie chce pisać że norm chemicznych, zdrowotnych etc. bo my jako konsumenci nie jesteśmy ich wstanie zweryfikować bez profesjonalnego sprzętu, ale nie spełniają norm użytkowych, bo to co otrzymaliśmy w wiadrach to nie nadaje się do malowania wychodka na zewnątrz.

Mnie osobiście w tym piśmie przestraszyło jedno zdanie :

" Do dnia dzisiejszego nie ma dowodów potwierdzających negatywny wpływ zjawiska związanego z wydzielaniem przez ściany nieprzyjemnego zapachu na zdrowie i bezpieczeństwo osób, które doświadczyły tego problemu."

 Tlumaczenie firmy. Coś wydziela odór, nie mamy dowodów bo nie wiemy co to, a jak nie wiemy co to to nie wiemy czy jest toksyczne. Może za 4-5 lat będą dowody, jak ktoś z nas zacznie chorować ... Odnoszę wrażenie że biorę udział w eksperymencie.

----------


## coulignon

dlaczego reklamujecię farbę u producenta? Należy ją reklamować u sprzedawcy jako towar niezgodny z umową korzystając z rękojmi. I w tym momencie nie obchodzi was stanowisko producenta w tej sprawie. 

Oczywiście nie zakładam że sklep dobrowolnie zrobi remont mieszkania. Sprawa pewnie skończy się  w sądzie. Nie sądzę żeby ktoś ja chciał załatwić polubownie - koszty zbyt duże.

----------


## FlashBack

> Odpowiedź otrzymałam od śniezki standardową, kopuj-wklej i wysyłane do wszystkich w jednym i tym samym szablonie. 
> 
> Reklamacja nie uwzględniona, zapewne konsultacja z prawnikiem po ich stronie. Odnośnie obsługi - komunikacji to mają na wysokim poziomie 6+ to jest wzorowy, wypracowany model i za to ich chwale publicznie, szkoda tylko że produkty, które oferują na rynek nie spełniają podstawowych norm już nie chce pisać że norm chemicznych, zdrowotnych etc. bo my jako konsumenci nie jesteśmy ich wstanie zweryfikować bez profesjonalnego sprzętu, ale nie spełniają norm użytkowych, bo to co otrzymaliśmy w wiadrach to nie nadaje się do malowania wychodka na zewnątrz.
> 
> Mnie osobiście w tym piśmie przestraszyło jedno zdanie :
> 
> " Do dnia dzisiejszego nie ma dowodów potwierdzających negatywny wpływ zjawiska związanego z wydzielaniem przez ściany nieprzyjemnego zapachu na zdrowie i bezpieczeństwo osób, które doświadczyły tego problemu."
> 
>  Tlumaczenie firmy. Coś wydziela odór, nie mamy dowodów bo nie wiemy co to, a jak nie wiemy co to to nie wiemy czy jest toksyczne. Może za 4-5 lat będą dowody, jak ktoś z nas zacznie chorować ... Odnoszę wrażenie że biorę udział w eksperymencie.


Pracuje Nantes farbie odkąd pamiętam, zdradz sekret jak nią malować by smierdzialo?

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Pracuje Nantes farbie odkąd pamiętam, zdradz sekret jak nią malować by smierdzialo?


Gruntujesz Śnieżką Grunt? Ale przecież twierdzisz że farbą się nie gruntuje!!! Rozumiesz? Czy może łopatą?

----------


## autorus

U mnie gruntowanie farbą się sprawdziło.  Ale oczywiście nie śnieżką  :wink:

----------


## aniax

> dlaczego reklamujecię farbę u producenta? Należy ją reklamować u sprzedawcy jako towar niezgodny z umową korzystając z rękojmi. I w tym momencie nie obchodzi was stanowisko producenta w tej sprawie.


Tym pytaniem potwierdzasz że problem Ciebie nie dotyczy, reklamacja została złożona w sklepie gdzie był zakup, w ciągu tygodnia przyjechał przedstawiciel do sklepu i do klienta czytaj do mnie po próbkę. Kontakt ze sklepem i producentem na wzajem. Jeśli kupujesz Tv LG to naprawia je sklep czy serwis producenta? Pomyśl, please ...........

----------


## aniax

> Pracuje Nantes farbie odkąd pamiętam, zdradz sekret jak nią malować by smierdzialo?


Proste jak drut, wystarczy nabyć odpowiednią partie Śnieżki Grunt Lateks i masz jak w banku zwierzyniec

p.s.jak będę w domu podam numer partii, możesz pomalować teściowej  ....

----------


## FlashBack

> Gruntujesz Śnieżką Grunt? Ale przecież twierdzisz że farbą się nie gruntuje!!! Rozumiesz? Czy może łopatą?


gruntuje!!! Gdzie? Ehhh niem co z debilami nie dyskutuje : lol:

----------


## Rom-Kon

> *Pracuje Nantes farbie odkąd pamiętam*, zdradz sekret jak nią malować by smierdzialo?





> gruntuje!!! Gdzie? Ehhh niem co z debilami nie dyskutuje : lol:


Pracujesz z tą farbą odkąd pamiętasz... czyli co robisz śnieżką grunt? Zalepiasz dziury w ścianach???

----------


## anna2929

Witam. Pisałam o moim problemie na początku forum. Śmierdzi już ponad 4 lata. Bardzo proszę o wiadomość od forumowiczów, którzy malowali magnatem ceramicznym: Czy to naprawdę rozwiązało problem? Czy wystarczy malować bezpośrednio na śmierdzącą ścianę (mam oczywiście śnieżkę grunt a na to beckersa) czy przed tym trzeba jeszcze czymś przemyć np. mydłem malarskim czy jakimś gruntem? Bardzo proszę również o podanie informacji o wynikach badania sanepidu, gdyż też martwię się o zdrowie swojej rodziny. Pozdrawiam i życzę wszystkim, aby w końcu zakończyli walkę ze śmierdzącym problemem.

----------


## skopi

A więc tak.  Nadal nie śmierdzi po pomalowaniu  ceramiczną, tylko wkurza mnie troche ten połysk. W każdym razie    cały czas działa.Od razu na grunt dawałem ceramiczną,

----------


## maciek.wrc

Witajcie, widzę że mam sporo postów do nadrobienia!  :wink:  U mnie dalej nie śmierdzi, ale tak jak to wcześniej pisano - prawdopodobnie chodzi o pogodę. Ja jestem jednak dobrej myśli, że to coś wywietrzało i na wiosnę już nie wróci. Co do sanepidu i badań, to też zgłaszałem, ale odpisywali że to poza ich możliwościami. Do kilku innych firm dzwoniłem i pisałem, ale rachunki za badania byłyby wyższe niż nowe gładzie, więc odpuściłem.

----------


## talar

No i masz :/ jak budowałem to czytałem o betonach, materiałach, stali, posadzkach itp. na forum, ale wykończeniówki już nie śledziłem. I trafiłem do tego wątku dzisiaj jak rozebrałem cały pokój ułożonych paneli bo w nich szukałem smrodu :/ panele z pokoju wyniosłem a smród pozostał. I wtedy wpadłem na to, ze może farba. Nowy dom, zamieszkałem 3 tygodnie temu,. Malowany 2 miesiące temu. Wali SZCZOCHEM!!!! K*****a mać! Wydajesz na dom z działką dorobek życia, a wiadro farby może ci odebrać całą radość z mieszkania :/ Sam wszystko malowałem, nie uzywałem gruntu śnieżki, tylko grunt atlasa uniwersalny. I prawie cały dom wymalowałem snieżką satynową. Ale sypialnie potraktowałem BARWAMI NATURY. I to one tak walą. Farba musiała być z trafionej parti.  Miała grudki i musiałem wszystko przez sitko przepuszczać. Po rocznym wysiłku związanym z budowaniem nie mam już sił na takie akcje. A tu sie okazuje, że albo mam to zdzierać albo czyścić i jeszcze raz malować. Nie wyobrażam sobie teraz jakiegoś skuwania tynkow. Jakaś masakra. Pokazuje to też gdzie my zyjemy. Problem wystepuje od roku, a ja dwa miesiące temu kupilem farbę z trafionej partii. W cywilizowanym kraju producent cała partię juz dawno wycofałby ze sklepów. A tutaj sprawe sie zamiata i zostawia klienta z problemem. Nóz się w kieszeni otwiera. W zyciu nie kupie nic tej marki i znajomym bede odradzac bardzo gorliwie te produkty. Za tydzień mają mi wstawiać szafę zabudowaną i meble do sypialni i nie mam pojecia co z tym zrobic. Musze meble odmówić i przełozyc na pozniejszy okres i uporac sie z tym problemem. 
Jeszcze ciekawostka: biuro w ramach testu pomalowałem na 3 metrach kwadratowych zmiksowanymi barwami natury (Orzech macadamia z białą max lataex) ktore zostały mi z sypialni. Kolor mi nie przypasił, wiec pokryłem to wszystko sniezką satynową i tam tez jest jakis syf w powietrzu. Inaczej pachnie niż w sypialni w ktorej smierdzi sikami. W biurze zapach jest taki chemiczny. 
Nigdy wiecej nie kupie zadnej sniezki. 
PS objawy podobne jak u pozostałych forumowiczów, im więcej wietrze tym bardziej smierdzi. W ramach testu pozmaykałem szczelnie pokój na noc i zapachu nie było.

----------


## bakeza

Wyszlo słonce
smierdzi koszmarnie
w sobote maluje magnatem....
co u Was?

----------


## bakeza

Talar, a jaki masz plan na usuniecie smrodu?

----------


## talar

Plan jest taki, ze wlasnie kupilem szlifierkę oscylacyjna i zdarłem dzisiaj moze 4 metry farby z częścią gładzi. Zostało jeszcze 36 metrow.... Rozmawialem z przedstawicielem sniezki i twierdzi ze to kolejny przypadek i pomalowanie magnatem pomaga. Oczywiscie za malowanie i zdzieranie nie zwracaja kasy, Zaproponowal trzy puszki magnata.... przemaluje tym magnatem, ale najpierw zdzieram starą. Nie namawiam do tego, bo to cholerna robota. A syf przy tym taki, ze szkoda gadac. Poza tym, szlifierka tak zdziera farbe z gladzia, ze prosiłoby sie o ponowne gipsowanie. Mam nadzieje ze samo przemalowanie u Ciebie pomoze. Bede informować o postępach.

----------


## talar

Jeszcze jedno, wg ich przedstawiciela zapach nie ustąpi z upływem czasu. Podobno tylko przemalowanie pomaga.

----------


## cutie

Witam. Chciałam się do Was przyłączyć, gdyż problem o którym piszecie dopadł i mnie. W tym tygodniu pojawił się uciążliwy smród kocich sików, nie idzie wytrzymać. Wszyscy narzekacie na farbę Grunt Śnieżka, u mnie problem pojawił się po pomalowaniu farbą Strukturalną UNICELL i co dziwne malowane było jesienią, a teraz przy wyższych temperaturach i dostępie świeżego powietrza smród niesamowity. Problem dotyczy wymalowanych ścian w przedpokoju, gdzie nie ma okna i bezpośredniego dostępu światła. W tym tygodniu wietrzyłam mieszkanie i ściany zaczęły walić, początkowo myślałam, że kot nasikał, ale nie ma takiej możliwości bo nikt w moim otoczeniu go nie posiada. Przytknęłam nos do ścian i okazało się, że to one tak śmierdzą. W dniu wczorajszym dzwoniłam do producenta UNICELL i co się dowiedziałam to zbiło mnie z nóg!!!!! Pani westchnęła i po skonsultowaniu z laboratorium uznała, że znany jest ten problem, występuje czasami po pomalowaniu lecz zjawisko to nie jest do końca poznane. Wysłała mnie na forum, abym się więcej dowiedziała o tym zjawisku i właśnie tak się tu pojawiłam. Znalazłam jeszcze inne forum, ale tu można się więcej dowiedzieć na ten temat http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...n-po-malowaniu. Chcę również Wam napisać, że w firmie Unicell poradzono mi przemycie ścian Perhydrolem 30%, podobno można go kupić w aptece i jest bezpieczny. Wczoraj poczytałam o tym Perhydrolu i jestem przerażona - jest on niebezpieczny i używano go dawniej do napędzania rakiet!!!!!! , ma właściwości żrące!!!! Czy ktoś z was może próbował? Pomóżcie, gdyż jestem zrozpaczona!!!!! Czy ten smród nie jest szkodliwy!!!!! Pani z firmy Unicell nie potrafiła mi odpowiedzieć na to pytanie. A i jeszcze jedno chciałam Wam powiedzieć. Na moje zapytanie o możliwość dokonania oględzin Pani stwierdziła, że jest to niepotrzebne, podałam im numer partii farby oddzwonili po godzinie, że próbkę w laboratorium sprawdzono i wszystko jest ok. Po prostu kpina!!!!! Jestem załamana, jak tu mieszkać i normalnie funkcjonować.

----------


## bakeza

Szkoda, ze Skopi sie nie odzywa. On malowal Magnatem. Ciekawa jestem jak sprawa wyglada przy wyzszych temperaturach. U mnie problem pojawil sie po wrzesniowym malowaniu. Sniezka oczywiscie nie uznala reklamacji, jednak dostalam zwrot kasy za farbe i Magnata do przemalowania. Odpuscilam na jesien, gdyz przy niskich temp. Smrodu nie bylo. Do przedwczoraj, kiedy wyszło slonce i smrod stal sie koszmarny.  Najgorzej jest kiedy promoenie sloneczne padaja na pokoj i okno jest otwarte. 
Generalnie jestem wrecz zrozpaczona, jeśli przemalowanie scian nic nie da trzeba bedzie zdzierac tynk, a to juz grubsza robota i finansowo, i czasowo, nie mowiac juz o syfie w mieszkaniu....
Nadal wierzyc mi sie nie chce,  ze trafilo to na mnie.....

----------


## skopi

Jestem i odpisuję że- NIE ŚMIERDZI!! na razie nie smierdzi mimo ze drzwi balkonowe  oprzez kilka godzin otwarte na szerokość i słoneczko wali przez okna na całego. Nawet jak w srodku miałem 30stopni ciepla nie śmierdziało ale spróbuje w poniedziałek i wtorek rozpalić kocioł i niech nagrzeje z powrotem bude bo jeszce nie mieszkam  , w kazdym razie na razie zapomnialem o smrodzie chyba jednak t
en magnat działa tylko wkurwia mnie ten połysk jakby co 792108065. No i też przed malowaniem magnatem  psikałem sciany i octem i dynaturatem- nic nie pomagało. Spróbujcie jeszce  na kilka dni położyc świeże drewno w pomieszczeniu bo u mnie przez przypadek  w tym samym czasie robili schody  i sam nie wiem co zadziałało ale na razie jest ok. Cholera a miało yc tak pięknie,Teraz kupuję tyl;ko beckersa lub tikurille. Nawet po drodze 4 miesiace temu reklamowałem wcale nie tanią farbe  colours robioną dla castoramy-wcale nie tania i okazalo sie ze  pozostawia smugi i nie kryje dokładnie  nawet po 3 malowaniach- jak zwykle oddali kasę  i poszedłem na ugodę bo nie mam czasu na dwa lata czekania. Tak ze odpuście sobie śnieżkę i marki dla marketów.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie dajcie się wpuścić w tego Magnata. Niezależnie czym będzie zamalowany ten nieszczęsny grunt Śnieżki, to po kilku miesiącach nie ma najmniejszego śladu nieprzyjemnego zapachu.
Ja Śnieźke zamalowalem  Beckersem, Duluxem i od roku ani śladu tego zapachu.

----------


## grend

Ja też używam śniezki grunt ale przed każdym uzyciem nowego wiadra testuję na kawałku nidy i sprawdzam czy nie ma smrodu... Genezą tego było to że pierwsze zakupione wiadro stało w mrozie w samochodzie - dobrze że czytałem już wcześniej ten watek i dla świętego spokoju sprawdziłem czy coś się nie stało z tym gruntem. Okazało sie że bylo trefne i zostało wywalone - może  to jest przyczyną ??? Aż mi się wierzyć nie chce że na setki tysiecy sztuk nie okazało się że jakaś partia jest wadliwa tylko co chwila ktoś pojawia się z takim problemem ? Może przechowywanie w ujemnych temperaturach powoduje taki efekt ? 
Jak u was to wygladało

----------


## autorus

Napisz przynajmniej ze kupiłeś grunt a potem przeczytałeś wątek. Byś mnie uspokoił.

----------


## bakeza

Przemalowałam pokoj Magnatem 2 tyg temu
jest lepiej, choc ja nadal czuje dziwny zapach - ale nie jest to juz szczoch koci, bardziej taki ciezki, niewietrzony zapach (okna zamykane tylko na noc)
Jedna warstwa Magnata 
u mni nie smierdzial podklad tylko fraba Barwy Natury

----------


## bakeza

a i u mnie umycie scian mydlem malarskim  nic nie dalo

----------


## Doris 123

Witam
Po miesiącu po malowaniu śnieżką grunt pojawił się ten sam problem co u innych, smród kocich szczyn. Pomalowałam tym gruntem jeden pokój cały ( na wierzch dulux) i w drugim sufit ( wszystkie farby śnieżki) Rzuciłam się do czytania w necie co może powodować ten smród i trafiłam na forum i Wasze informacje. Zakupiłam 5 kg sody oczyszczonej i przystąpiłam do dzieła. Nagrzałam pokój do 22 stopni  pozamykałam okna, ciepła woda z soda , dużo sody, ostra gąbka, spryskiwacz z ogrodniczego sklepu i szorowanie,  Skończyłam pokój, zapach znikł, po tygodniu wchodzę do domu i znów znajomy smrodek, normalnie zawału prawie dostałam. Biegnę do mojego felernego pokoju, ale tam nic, wiec za smrodkiem na górę a w sypialni, tak sufit daje, że prawie zwymiotowałam. Nie myśląc długo, soda do wody i szoruje. Na drugi dzień przychodzę i kurde śmierdzi dalej, normalnie się popłakałam. I co teraz? Analiza poprzedniej akcji i mało istotny szczegół nie nagrzałam pokoju i okna były otwarte. Grzejniki na full, kominek z nawiewem, grzejnik elektryczny i raz jeszcze ciepła woda z sodą, To było to, sufit zaczął  intensywnie wydzielać smrodek. Po wszystkim intensywne wierzenie.Kolejny dzień , wchodzę do domu hura nie śmierdzi i mam nadzieje że nie wróci. Nigdy w życiu żadnej śnieżki!!!!i. Trzy tygodnie nerwów, ostrej łaciny, bezsensownej pracy i wydanych pieniędzy. Pokój już pomalowałam, farbami ze studia Dekoral na bazie Sigmy, używałam ich w innych pomieszczeniach, bo dosyć miałam farb, które na próbnikach są inne niż na ścianie. Oczywiście najpierw test na kawałku ściany, poddanym nagrzaniu Puki co jest ok. Spróbujcie sody zanim tynki zaczniecie skuwać. Dzięki wielkie wszystkim za informacje, jak walczyć z tym smrodem. A tych którzy tę farbę produkują nie powiem za co bym powiesiła. pozdrawiam

----------


## talar

bakeza, u mnie podobnie, po pomalowaniu magnatem zapach sikow znika, zastepuje go inny, mniej uciazliwy niz siki, ale nie jest to powiew swieżości. Ten po malowaniu magantem jest zapachem takim ciezkim. I teraz u mnie nowosc: oprocz barw natury w feralnym pokoju malowalem reszte Sniezka Satynową i teraz czuje ten zapach na klatce schodowej ktora byla pomalowana Satynową, co w przypadku tej farby nie powinno miec miejsca.
Dzisiaj sprobuje sposobu z sodą oczyszczoną.

----------


## fotohobby

Trudno mi sobie wyobrazić, że Ci wszyscy użytkownicy, którzy udzielali się w tym wątku (o skażeniach i patogenach było tu głośno) rozwiązali problem przez pokorne udanie się po w/w sprzęt i dokonali ekstrakcji tynków.

7 miesięcy to bardzo długo, ale jesteś chyba pechowym wyjątkiem, bo w wielu przypadkach ten zapach ustępuje wcześniej.

----------


## coulignon

te rzeczy które przytoczyłeś nie mają nic wspólnego z kocimi szczynami.

----------


## talar

ja mam tylko nadzieje, że smrod rzeczywiscie minie :/ zarówno ten kocich sikow jak i zapach ktore powstal po pomalowaniu magnatem. Wącham sciany juz wszedzie gdzie sie da i wygladam wsrod osob postronnych jak jakis dziwak. U mnie po pomalowaniu magnatem zapach kocich sikow zniknal, ale sciana nadal wydziela jakis dzwiny zapach. Tak jak "bakeza" pisała. Jest on jakis ciezki.

Na jednym z forow wyczytalem rowniez, ze ta farba potęguje inne zapachy. I tak na przyklad wlozyli mi szafe do zabudowy do pokoju w ktorym malowalem trefnymi barwami natury  i teraz dominuje tam zapach plyty z ktorej zrobiona jest szafa. I czuc juz go 4 tygodnie i nie slabnie ani na troche. 

I jeszcze jedno: czy mozliwe, ze ferelny skladnik miala rowniez Sniezka Satynowa? czy ktos sie spotkał? bo mam wrazenie ze czuc rowniez u mnie ten zapach na korytarzach i klatce schodowej, a tam malowalem Snieżka Satynową. 


Ja na razie przelecialem klatke i korytarze sodą oczyszczoną, ale nie dalo to zadnego efektu. Caly czas czuc ferelną farbę. Teraz jest ona odczuwana zdecydowanie slabiej, bo sie na dworze zimno zrobilo, Poczekam i zobacze jak bedzie kiedy wroci fala ciepla.

----------


## anna2929

Pan nie jest pechowym wyjątkiem, bo u mnie śmierdzi już 4,5 roku. Obecnie jestem u kresu wytrzymałości i noszę się z zamiarem zgłlszenia sprawy do telewizji i zmontowania reportażu w moim domu. Uważam, że sprawę trzeba nagłośnic w mediach. W dwóch pokojach nie ma farby nawierzchniowej tylko sam grunt (może tam soda oczyszczona pomoże), a w dwóch pozostałych jest farba nawierzchniowa i tam jest zapach inny, taki ciężki, chemiczny. Obecnie nie stać mnie na demolkę, zrywanie tynków, wymiane płyt kartonowo-gipsowych w 4 pokojach i klatce schodowej. Zastanawiam się na położeniem grubej tapety na ściany i sufity, może to rozwiązałoby problem. Czy ktoś z państwa próbował takiego rozwiązania problemu?

----------


## talar

Bakeza odezwij sie na priv, mam identyczny przypadek jak Ty. Po pomalowaniu magnatem smrod zmienił sie na inny.

----------


## bakeza

Po miesiacu od przemalowania scian Magnatem (1 warstwa) moge napisac ze nie smierdzi
dzis jest duzo ponad 25stopni, slonce wali mi prosto na sciany, balkon otwarty i  jest ok
w pokoju, przy zamknietych drzwiach czuc delikatny zapach, taki lekki, chcialoby sie napisac zaduch - ale to nie jest zaduch, taki zapaszek, ktory nie jest moze najpiekniejszy, alle tez nie sa to kocie szczyny. Zreszta wyczuwam go tylko ja, pozostali domownicy twierdza, ze NIC nie smierdzi. W pokoju tym mam duzy zbior ksiazek, wiec moze one wydzielaja ten zapach
w porownaniu z tym co bylo - na te chwile jest cudownie 
naprawde nie wierzylam, ze bede to mogla napisac i mam nadzieje ze zakonczylam sprawde z kocim smrodem
jeszcze raz - ja malowalam farba Sniezka Barwy Natury (to chyba satynowa), podklad byl inny. I smrod wydzielala z pewnoscia ta farba, nie podklad. Mydlo malarskie nie pomoglo, dopiero polozenie Magnata usunelo smrod
Oczywiscie nowa farbe dostalam po reklamacji (nie przyjetej) od przedstawiciela Sniezki

----------


## Doris 123

Witam
Wyszorowałam ściany sodą oczyszczoną, jednak po tygodniu zapach powrócił, niestety. Chłopak który kładzie mi kostkę, zadzwonił do znajomego malarza( dośś stary malarz), by dowiedzieć się co to może być i jak z tym walczyć i odpowiedz jaką dostałam to uwaga umyć ściany mlekiem 3,2 UHT. Pomyślałam, chłop zwariował. 3 dni chodziłam wokół tego mleka, bo to czyste szaleństwo, ale desperacja w pozbyciu się tego smrodu wzięła górę. Decyzja po dyskusji z mężem - myjemy jak nie pomoże trzeba zerwać sufit i tynk z felernych pomieszczeń. Zakupiłam mleko, gąbeczki kuchenne i ostrą stroną zaczęłam mlekiem szorować farbę. Mocniejsze przyciśnięcie gąbki i kilka powtórzeń w tym samym miejscu powodowało rozpuszczanie farby. Po pierwszym myciu zapach z kociego sika zmienił się na delikatnie pietruszkowy. Po 2 dniach przemyłam wszystko perhydrolem 30%, po kolejnych 2 dniach jeszcze jedno mycie mlekiem. Minęło 1,5 tygodnia od pierwszego mycia, 3 ostatnie dni 27 stopni w domu, gdyż wszystkie okna otwarte by się nagrzało - efekt :nie czuć nic z kocich szczyn! w piątek 20-05-2016 pół nocy spędziłam w drugim pokoju, szorując ściany mlekiem, dziś 23-05-2016 myłam perhydrolem, jutro czyli 24-05-2016 drugie mycie mlekiem się odbędzie, o efektach poinformuję , choć już dziś nie było nic czuć. Ktoś pisał że pomalował śnieżką satynową , ja mam też pomalowany wiatrołap ale u mnie nie śmierdzi, nie śmierdzą też sufity pomalowane śnieżką vernissage, wszystko oprócz tych dwóch pomieszczeń ( tu była śnież a grunt) było zagruntowane gruntem Diall i nie ma felernego zapachu. Czasu trochę od malowania minęło ok 2 miesiące więc myślę żeby już śmierdziało, zapach jest neutralny, tym bardziej że naprawdę nagrzewam wszystko ile się da, a jak wiadomo przy wyższej temperaturze zapach jest intensywniejszy. Nie mam pojęcia czy to mleko pomoże, bo nie wiem czy w tej farbie są bakterie, czy amoniak ( bo taki smród pamiętam z czasów dzieciństwa , gdy babcia koleżanki piekła ciasteczka na amoniaku, były pyszne po kilku godzinach od upieczenia, ale jak je piekła trzeba było uciekać, bo smród kocisz szczyn był nie do wytrzymania ( a to że w farbie jest amoniak by mi pasowało, gdyż amoniak utleniania tlen, a jego temperatura wrzenia zaczyna się od 33 stopni). Znalazłam też w necie sposób na ekologiczna farbę: 20 l wapna dolowanego (czyli wapno palone i 2 lata w dziurze w ziemi "chodowane" w wodzie)

4 kg twarogu chudego

1 kg barwnika (odpornego na wapno)
i drugi
20 kg wapna dobrej jakości
7 litrów mleka lub maślanki
5 litrów oleju lnianego lub pokostu
woda
Coś w tym jest?
We Wrocławiu zbudowano most z cementu piasku wapna i kurzych białek i do dziś stoi więc może w białku zwierzęcym jakaś siła jest.
Poczekam na do końca tygodnia, bo mam być ciepluteńko i zobaczę czy zapaszek wróci???
Trzymajcie się ciepło

----------


## maariusz535

nie chce zapeszac ale u mnie po zimie chyba przestalo smierdzic,czasami jak pokoj jest nagrzany od slonca moze ciut czuc,chyba ze sie przyzwyczailem i nie czuje,malowalem chyba marzec2015r,teraz stoisko firmy sniezka omijam lukiem

----------


## aaniaaz

Niestety problem dotknął i mnie. W mieszkaniu, które musimy sprzedać po przeprowadzce do domu zrobilismy mały remont. W jednym pokoju pomalowaliśmy duluxem i mimo że minęło już 1,5 mca kwaśny zapach nie mija. Chcę spróbować metody z sodą. Mam pytanie:
 czy tym roztworem trzeba mocno szorować ścianę czy wystarczy ją dobrze nawilżyć i lekko przetrzeć? Pod spodem jest kilka innych warstw farb jeszcze poprzednich właścicieli, tynk gipsowy. Boje się, żeby nie zaczęło to odpadać
 Po jakim czasie od umycia sodą mogę potraktować ściany gruntem. Czy musi być to grunt głęboko penetrujący czy zwykły. Jaką farbę na to położyć, najzwyklejszą akrylową czy jakąś inną.

----------


## KamilaKamila

Witajcie, gościłam dziś pana ze śnieżki, który zjawił się u mnie po złożonej reklamacji. Czy jest na tym forum ktoś z woj. mazowieckiego?, bo pan śnieżka twierdzi, że jak pracuje od trzech lat tak jeszcze nie miał reklamacji typu "farba  śmierdzi kocim moczem" z tego rejonu... :cool:  
Ja mam smród po pomalowaniu satynową śnieżką "rozmowa przyjaciół" , na wcześniejszy kolor (chyba dulux lub dekoral kładziony prawie 10 lat temu) pod spód poszła podkładowa śnieżka. Taka sama podkładowa śnieżka była przez nas użyta w ub. wakacje do malowania innego pokoju, docelowo na wierzch poszedł dulux "garść muszelek" - wtedy nic się nie działo. A teraz gdy pomalowałam sypialnię satynową śnieżką to po dwóch spędzonych tam nocach byłam nieźle podtruta tym kocim szczochem i miałam duszności.. :mad:   -śmierdzieć zaczęło  niemiłosiernie po ok. 7-8 dniach - wcześniej pokój był nieużywany i się wietrzył, lecz jak zrobiło się ciepło to smród się wyraźnie nasilił, a jak próbowałam to wietrzyć to się wręcz potęgował... :sick:   :WTF: 
Wydało mi się to nienormalne - przecież zawsze po max 3-4 dniach farby nie było już czuc, a tu wręcz odworotnie... :sad: , nie czekałam tylko zaczęłam szukać w necie i tak trafiłam na to jak i na inne fora. Nie omieszkałam także kilkakrotnie wyrazić swego niezadowolenia na fb Śnieżki - do czego Was także namawiam - może wtedy zaczną dostrzegać problem i przestać go bagatelizować...
Wracając do problemu u mnie cały długi weekend wszystko zdzieraliśmy (wybrałam opcję mającą na celu wyeliminowanie problemu, a nie tylko " zakrycie " inną warstwą), do starej farby a i tak było jeszcze mocno czuć (potwornie śmierdziały także warstwy zeszlifowanej ze ściany śnieżki i podkładu) . Umyliśmy oskrobane ściany mydłem malarskim - jeszcze czuć. Wtedy wzięłam pod uwagę, co napisała Doris 123, tj. sposób z mlekiem - opędzlowaliśmy nim ściany, a w międzyczasie po telefonie do znajomej chemiczki doszłyśmy do wniosku, że jak to  smród pt.'koci szczoch' to pewnikiem amoniak (zasada), a czym go neutralizować? - kwasem (więc mleko jak najbardziej - potwierdził to jeszcze inny malarz; kwasek cytrynowy, czy ocet) - nie bawiłam się w półśrodki: tzn. pierwsze mleko, po nim kwasek cytrynowy, potem vanish ( żeby usunąć tłuszcz z mleka) i dla wszelkiego słuczaju jeszcze runda octem, a potem ceresit CT 17 - w domu waliło kwachem z octu i mlekiem (ale to i tak cudne zapachy w porównaniu do smrodu sików starego niekastrowanego kocura ), ale dziś (zabiegi były w piątek,  w sobotę i wczoraj) czuć już było znacznie mniej i oby taki kierunek to przybrało, bo chyba oszaleję, o ile się wcześniej nie zaduszę, gdyby ten szczoch miał znowu zacząć śmierdzieć na taką skalę jak wcześniej.
A teraz reklamacja - już na początku mała wtopa pracowniczki działu reklamacje - gdy powiedziała , że przyśle kuriera aby wziął próbkę farby do zbadania czy nie ma tam bakterii spytałam w co mam jej nalać tej farby (chciała odebrać puszkę z resztą szuwaksu jaki został, ale kategorycznie odmówiłam) - powiedziała, żebym nalała w słoik tylko go wyparzyła przedtem i żeby nie był to słoik po ogórkach kiszonych, bo będzie śmierdział. Spytałam, czy wie jak się pobiera próbki w kierunku szukania bakterii i czy wie ile bakterii mimo wyparzenia jest w takim słoiku - przyznała mi rację, ze powinien być to jałowy pojemnik (choć i tak szczerze wątpię, czy oni to w ogóle badają...). Miałam kupić tej pojemnik w aptece,ale źle sie czułam i w końcu wlałam w mały słoiczek ,ale kurier go nie wziął, bo stwierdził, że muszę zapakować. Ponieważ byłam już u kresu wytrzymałości powiedziałam, żeby go zapakował w tę dehaelowską folię bo mam w domu armagedon i nie znajdę nic na szybko do opakowania - niestety się nie zgodził i zostalam ze swoją próbką w słoiczku, ale od razu sms-em poprosiłam Pana Śnieżkę, żeby przysłał kogoś do wzięcia próbki. Dziś zjawił się pan śnieżka i był bardzo zdziwiony jak mu dałam słoiczek, bo przecież dostał info od koleżanki, że będzie w jałowym pojemniczku - zasugerowałam, żeby się po niego kopsnął do apteki. W międzyczasie musiałam poprawiać protokół reklamacyjny, bo panu się chronologia pomyliła i pisał np. że na odkurzoną ścianę połozyłam grunt śnieżki, potem ją umyłam  a potem malowałam snieżką satynową (umyłam i odkurzyłam przed podkładem, ale co tam - kto to będzie czytał, nie?) Więc jak składacie reklamacje to pilnujcie co piszą. Spytałam też czemu badają tylko pod względem bakterii a nie np. źle dobranych i w złych proporcjach składników chemicznych - nie uzyskałam odpowiedzi... Gdy zapytałam czemu nie rozwiązali tehgo problemu przez tyle lat, przecież na forum piszą ludzie zrozpaczeni i często bezsilni - usłyszałam odpowiedź, że on by tak mocno nie wierzył w to co ludzi w necie piszą... :sick:  . Gdyby ktoś był zainteresowany rozmową mój nr to 668 152 186 (po 16.00). Zdaję sobie sprawę, że wiele ludzi używa tych produktów i jest wszystko ok. Ale przez tyle lat zdarzają się dość często również "kocie siki" i śnieżka ewidentnie zamiata ten problem pod dywan, a tego robić nie powinna i mam nadzieję, że gdy się wszyscy skrzykniemy to im to tak łatwo nie pójdzie. Dobrej nocy w pachnących domach życzę  :smile:  i pozdrawiam

----------


## aaniaaz

Kamila, 

moja siostra jakieś 1,5 mca temu zgłaszała reklamację na śnieżkę(mazowieckie) więc Pan opowiada bzdury. Ona miała śnieżkę gruntową na szczęście pomalowali tylko jeden pokój. jej facet był przekonany że koty posikały pokój bo mają dwa. Potem pomyśleli że to stare meble tak śmierdzą bo przywieżli używane od znajomych. Już chciał wszystko wyrzucać. Wtedy powiedziałam im, że to raczej przez farbę. Zaczęli wąchać ściany i okazało się, że ten smród ze ścian. Zgłosili reklamację,  ze śnieżki pobrali próbki a potem poinformowali że ich farba jest super i to nie ich wina. Oczywiście badań nie pokazali. Pani oczywiście też zapewniała, że nigdy takiego przypadku nie miała. Bzdura. Dali siostrze  kilka opakowań magnata na przemalowanie  i kazali umyć Vanishem. Dla mnie to ewidentne, że problem jest im znany. Gdy malowaliśmy dom fachowcy też nam chcieli wcisnąć śnieżkę ale na szczęście wiedziałam już jaki to bubel i nie pozwoliłam kupić tego dziadostwa. Myślałam, że tyczy się to śnieżki ale nas spotkało to z duluxem  w mieszkaniu, które szykowaliśmy na sprzedaż. Nie chciałam wydawać tam na drogie farby więc obmalowaliśmy duluxem. W jednym pokoju śmierdzi sikami, w drugim nie. W obu był dulux tylko z innej serii.

Jutro planuje wyszorować ściany sodą i może dodam do tego ocet. Mam tylko nadzieję, że kolejne warstwy farby nie zaczną mi po tym odpadać

----------


## hose_manuel_cardinal

Moi Drodzy.
Cieszę się, że wierzycie w skuteczność ITB, Sanepidu etc. (można by wymienić jeszcze GUNB), który teoretycznie powinien zająć się wadliwymi produktami.
Miałem niestety wątpliwą przyjemność współpracować z racji wykonywanej profesji ze wspomnianymi instytucjami .
Jeżeli wierzycie, że sprawa nabierze tempa, ktoś zostanie pociągnięty do odpowiedzialności...to jesteście w wielkim błędzie.
Być może w USA, w Niemczech...ale nie w Polsce.

Przykład z mojego doświadczenia:
Producent X wprowadził na rynek polski produkt mający za zadanie chronić życie i zdrowie ludzkie (a więc nie "tylko" dawać kolor ścianom i sufitom).
Na wspomniany produkt zgodnie z obowiązującymi przepisami musiał uzyskać aprobatę techniczną (nie uzyskał).
Jakież było zdziwienie innych, uczciwych producentów kiedy wysłali oficjalne zapytanie do ITB i GUNB aby ustosunkowali się do takiego stanu rzeczy i podjęli działania. W odpowiedzi (z GUNB) dostali czterostronicowe pismo będące jednym wielkim bełkotem, z którego tak właściwie nic nie wynikało.
ITB dla odmiany bezradnie rozłożyło ręce "bo oni nie mogą". 
Jak myślicie jaki był/jest finał tej sprawy?

W mojej ocenie znając "sprawność" wspomnianych instytucji pozostają tylko dwie, równoległe drogi:
1. Pozew zbiorowy klientów przeciwko firmie Śnieżka (o zwrot poniesionych kosztów zakupu farby i ew. remontów wynikających z napraw). 
2. Skuteczny marketing.

P. S.
Dołączam do "fanów" marki Śnieżka.
Jako, że w przeszłości miałem do czynienia z marketingiem w branży budowlanej to postaram się skutecznie "wypromować" markę Śmierdziucha tzn. Śnieżka oczywiście  :tongue: 
Przez dłuższy czas zastanawiałem się dlaczego śmierdzi...uryną w świeżo pomalowanym pokoju.
Zrzuciłem to na karb materaca, który został przeniesiony ze starego mieszkania. W życiu nie wpadłbym, że przyczyną jest farba.
Niestety, wszystko składa się w logiczną całość. Wszystkie gładzie w domu zostały zagruntowane farbą Śnieżki (na szczęście moja partia nie śmierdziała).
Natomiast jeden z pokoi (tylko jeden!) został pomalowany kolorem Śnieżki.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## skopi

No cóż, dawno nie czytalem forum i melduję że pomimo usilnego wietrzenia pomieszczeń nie udało mi się wyczuć,(ani moim znajomym którzy w zeszlym roku wyczuwali zapach moczu.Wiec na razie odpuszczam szlifowanie ścian.  Poczekam do lipca jak będą upały na razie  zero zapachów jakichkolwiek nawet tych niby ciężkich jak ktoś pisał wcześniej. Nawet zamalowałem jedną scianę matową becjkersa i połysk zlikwidowałem.Co do   instytucji majacych za zadanie ochroną konsumentów to już pisałem wczesniej ze w tym kraju nie ma takiej instytucji-oni tylko biorą kasę za pierdzenia w stolek (notabene niedawno musiałem  pani rzecznik rządu do spraw osób niepełnosprawnych  przedstawic dokumenty unijne dotyczace praw niepełnosprawnych w lotach samolotem. Więc nie mamy co liczyć na pomoc , jedyne co można zrobić to napsuć krwi  poprzez antyreklamę

----------


## autorus

Najciemniej jest pod latarnią. 

Dzwonie ostatnio do mamy gadamy o malowaniu i wyszło , że zakupiła śnieżkę grunt. To dłuższa pogadanka i w poniedziałek majster ma odnieść do sklepu. Ze tak powiem w ostatnim momencie. UFFF

----------


## jedrek244

tak poczytuję ten wątek i powiem Wam masakra. Nowe domy tynki pewnie po 10tys i wez tu kuj wszystko
moze zaproscie jakas TV typu UWAGA czy cos

Pamietajcie tez ze jest Sad Konsumencki, tam nie placi sie chyba za zalozenie sprawy
znam bardziej blache sprawy o ktore ludzie sie tam sadzili np. zle wyprofilowany dzubek w czajniku elektryczny  :wink: 

ja bede omijal szerokim lukiem Sniezke

----------


## hose_manuel_cardinal

Niestety w przypadku tak dalece posuniętej arogancji ze strony producenta nie liczyłbym na polubowne rozwiązanie sprawy.
Żal mi osób, które wydały kilka/kilkanaście tysięcy złotych na tynki wewnętrzne i teraz zastanawiają się co z nimi zrobić.
Strasznie nie lubię oszustwa i naciągactwa okraszonego arogancją i przeświadczeniem o bezkarności. Osobom, które mają roszczenia wobec wspomnianego producenta proponuje wykonać czynności zgodnie z opisem jak niżej:

1. Zgłoszenie reklamacji do producenta (tylko w formie pisemnej, listem poleconym za potwierdzeniem odbioru. Absolutnie żadnych ustaleń telefonicznych).
2. Jeżeli producent zażąda-wydanie próbki farby, spisanie nr partii, kopia paragonu (próbkę pobiera przedstawiciel producenta w Waszej obecności do pojemniczka z apteki (sterylny). Nie wydawajcie nikomu pojemnika z farbą. Należy spisać protokół z pobrania próbki).
Jeżeli producent naprawi błąd to temat zakończony. 

Jeżeli nie wykazuje chęci do ugodowego zakończenia sprawy to:
3. Wysłanie wezwania do usunięcia usterek/wady (z opisem zakresu). Wezwanie koniecznie musi zawierać termin, w którym zobowiązujecie producenta do usunięcia usterek oraz powołanie się na odpowiedni art. KC, który umożliwia w przypadku braku reakcji ze strony producenta-usunięcie usterek zatrudniając inną firmę a następnie obciążając kosztami napraw rachunek producenta.
4. W przypadku braku reakcji ze strony producenta-wysłanie kosztorysu naprawy sporządzonego przez inna firmę i pisemne poinformowanie producenta o kolejnych działaniach z naszej strony.
5. Przed przystąpieniem do prac wykonanie wpisu do dziennika budowy przez uprawnionego inżyniera budowy a jeszcze lepiej dołączenie ekspertyzy z ITB lub innej instytucji.
6. Przeprowadzenie prac-odbiór z wpisem do dziennika budowy.
7. Pisemne wezwanie producenta do zwrotu poniesionych kosztów.
8. W przypadku odmowy-pozew sądowy koniecznie przez e-sąd (bardzo ważna uwaga. Nie składajcie sprawy do Sądu Konsumenckiego!).
9. Po uprawomocnieniu orzeczenia-wpis producenta do KRD  i oddanie sprawy do firmy windykacyjnej.

Starałem się wszystko opisać rzetelnie ale pamiętajcie, że warto skonsultować się z prawnikiem ponieważ diabeł jak zawsze tkwi w szczegółach.
Jest kilka niuansów albo jak to mawiają na Śląsku "knifów", o których należy wiedzieć.
Z doświadczenia wiem, że podobne pseudo-firemki dokonują klasyfikacji klientów na dwie grupy.
Tych, którzy mają trochę wiedzy jak dochodzić swoich praw i nie zamierzają odpuścić oraz tych co zadzwonią do pani z infolinii producenta pożalą się i zgodnie z ustnymi zapewnieniami pani czekają na łaskawe rozpatrzenie ustnej reklamacji.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## KamilaKamila

Arogancja jest ze strony śnieżki naprawdę duża - moja próbka, którą pobrał pan Śnieżka, okazała się oczywiście super produktem, który nie ma żadnych wad. Oczywiście nie dostałam wyników, tylko info, że zostaną podane w odpowiedzi na reklamację, która z uwagi na powyższe raczej nie zostanie uznana. Sanepid z mojego miasta się na mnie wypiął bo jak twierdzi - usunęłam farbę ze ścian i nie ma możliwości zrobić badań. ITB odpowiedziało , że wyraża chęć pomocy w badaniu produktów śnieżki, bo to już kolejny monit w tej sprawie - piszcie więc do nich. Pisałam do TVN Uwaga, ale myślę że dopiero jak się odezwie większa ilość ludków, to może zainteresuje ich temat. U mnie po ściągnięciu tego badziewia ze  ścian oraz zagruntowania ich Ceresit CT 17 (mam nadzieję że nie pomyliłam) oraz po pomalowaniu 4x duluxem "aromatyczny kardamon" , kocie szczyny prawie nie dokuczają, choć czasem przy dużym słońcu i ciepełku jeszcze coś zaleci ale nie mam pojęcia skąd...  :sad:   Za to intensyfikują się wszystkie inne zapachy oraz w ciepłe dni jest taki dziwny chemiczny zapach....

----------


## Doris 123

Witajcie
W końcu się poddałam z szorowaniem i też złożyłam reklamację. Niestety moje próbki też są znakomite, badania nic nie wykazały jak u pozostałych. Mogę w rekompensacie dostać Magnata ( producent oczywiście Śnieżka!) który likwiduje ten przykry zapach., bo Śnieżka chce mi pomóc mimo , iż to nie ich wina, w problemie  jaki mnie dotknął. Cóż za wielkoduszność. Generalnie też próbowałam  ww Sanepidzie, próbowałam zdobyć informację w Instytucie Tworzyw i Farb niestety takich rzeczy nie badają. Jutro zdzwonię jeszcze do ITB może wspólnymi siłami coś się wywalczy. Chore jest to państwo, tu można jedynie przez medja faktycznie coś zdziałać, paranoja, ana pozostaje spędzanie niezapomnianych chwil w otoczeniu smrodu. Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Dziwi mnie, że po takiej fali zgłoszeń nie zmienili tego felernego składnika w składzie - nawet kosztem podniesienia ceny.

Ja na szczęście nie musiałem sie posuwać do takich drastycznych, jak na powyższych zdjęciach, metod - malowałem w grudniu, wprowadzałem sie w sierpniu, do tego czasu zapach się ulotnił.
Nawet żałuję, że nie interweniowałem, bo bym może dostał Magnata na zamalowanie, a tak, musiałem płacić za Beckersa  :smile:

----------


## fotohobby

Tego Magnata, to Śnieżka chyba daje, a nie sprzedaje ?
Nie LSO, a LZO.

Poza tym mam dziwne przeczucie, że większości osob, ktore zgłaszały tu smród, problem się jednak ulotnił....

----------


## coulignon

W kontekście takiego bezkompromisowego podejscia do naturalnych materiałów to nie zazdroszczę rozbiórki kuchni z trujacych płyt meblowych (formaldehydy) czy skuwania kafelków przyklejonych na klej do płytek z dodatkiem polimerów. Podłoga to już zupełne wyzwanie. Odpadają płytki, panele, parkiet, wykładzina. Z ciekawości - co planujesz?

----------


## coulignon

swoją drogą przebitkę  mają niesamowitą - znalazłem u nich biel tytanową za 8,30 zł/ 100g. Narzut 1000% - naprawdę majstersztyk.

----------


## fotohobby

Wiedziałem, że ktoś z rynkowej konkurencji w końcu tą sytuację wykorzysta  :smile: 

@morey
coś niski priorytet mają dla Ciebie Twoje dzieci, skoro dopiero po 1,5 miesiąca od rozpoczęcia "rozpierduchy" w Twoim domu wziąłeś się za uwalnianie ich pokoju od śmierdzącej, trującej farby.

----------


## coulignon

akurat w przypadku bieli tytanowej nie kojarzę nikogo kto by pracował na chińskiej bieli. 10000% narzutu odnosiłem do bieli polskiej lub czeskiej - bo takie są u nas najczęściej używane. 
Ale chylę czoła przed marketingiem.

----------


## fotohobby

Trochę mnie to dziwi, bo juz w połowie maja prezentowałeś zdjecia ze zrywania gruntu,ca dopiero teraz kończysz pokój dziecka.
1.5 miesiąca w takim syfie - podziwiam.
A biorąc pod uwagę, ze miałeś 400m2 do zrobienia, a pozostało ci jeszcze 350 mój podziw rośnie  :smile:  


Co do mojego "trollowania"... Jakbyś raczył przeczytać en wątek, to wiedziałbyś, że też należę do osob "poszkodowanych", ale postąpiłem tak, jak pare osob "z branży" - acz nie powiązanych ze Śnieżką - radziło.
Poczekałem.

I jak sądzą - jak większość "poszkodowanych", bo temat był gorący rok temu, ale użytkownicy z problemem nie powrócili.
Ty zaś od półtora miesiąca prezentujesz zdjęcia zrywanych tynków, piszesz o ropopochodnych, toksycznych preparatach i wyskakujesz z reklamą eko-firemki.

----------


## fotohobby

Niczym nie zamalowywałem.
Magnata nie używałem.
Zapach znikł po kilku miesiącach,  zanim połozłem docelowego Beckersa.
Jest tu taki kolega, który ma manię, ze zabija go beton komórkowy, z którego postawił ściany.
Możecie sobie podać rękę.

Zdrowia życzę, bo skoro zeszlifowanie 30m2 skróciło Twoje życie o kilka miesięcy, a wciąż pozostało Tobie 350m2, to....

----------


## coulignon

> {fotohobby}
> 
> Ciekawe że wspomniałeś o tym betonie komórkowym. 
> Dwa tygodnie temu w Sanepidzie opowiedzieli mi taką właśnie historię gdzie inwestor zbudował dom z takich właśnie bloczków które producent "celowo" *zanieczyścił skażonym żużlem* z pobliskiej elektrowni. Taka mała oszczędność ze strony producenta sprawiła że inwestor ciężko pochorował się, stracił zdrowie i ostatecznie po odkryciu tej tajemnicy dom poszedł do rozbiórki.
> 
> ".


Żużel z elektrowni jest dość powszechnie dodawany do materiałów budowlanych i to nie wielkiej tajemnicy. 
strach pomyślec jak się dowiesz ze gips pochodzi z instalacji odsiarczania spalin. 

Niestety Twoje jakże zaagnazowane posty wyglądają mi raczej na reklamę firmy która, na polskim rynku, praktycznie nie istnieje a nie na rzeczywisty problem. 

dalej chylę czoła nada marketingiem bo zrobiłeś to całkiem sprytnie. Szacun!

----------


## jacek.zoo

> Żużel z elektrowni jest dość powszechnie dodawany do materiałów budowlanych i to nie wielkiej tajemnicy. 
> strach pomyślec jak się dowiesz ze gips pochodzi z instalacji odsiarczania spalin. 
> 
> Niestety Twoje jakże zaagnazowane posty wyglądają mi raczej na reklamę firmy która, na polskim rynku, praktycznie nie istnieje a nie na rzeczywisty problem. 
> 
> dalej chylę czoła nada marketingiem bo zrobiłeś to całkiem sprytnie. Szacun!


A mnie nie urzekl marny marketing, na odleglosc smierdzi jeszcze bardziej od sniezki  :smile:  
A to ze drogie to znaczy 100% bezpieczne zdrowe i LEPSZE od tanszego? Zdziwilbys sie, podam prosty przyklad, jeden  zproducentow robiacych rozne ziarenka, slonecznik, dynie i takie tam, ma dwa rodzaje opakowan, do zrowej zywnosci i sklepow bio i drugi dla sklepow zoologicznych, jest dokladnie to samo a dla sklepow bio 10x drozsze. Nie znaczy ze to dla ludzi jest zle, jest najwyzszej czystosci i jakosci.

----------


## coulignon

koalescenty parują Ci w dwa miesiace po pomalowaniu???

Wiesz że gdzieś dzwoni ale w gruncie rzeczy nie masz o tym pojęcia.

----------


## fotohobby

> A mnie nie urzekl marny marketing, na odleglosc smierdzi jeszcze bardziej od sniezki


 :yes: 

Rok temu była tutaj rozhisteryzowana użytkowniczka, ktora biła pianę o "bakteriach i patogenach"
Zniknęła, a w tym sezonie na topie są "ropopochodne toksyny"


Jedno mogę głosić wszem i wobec - ten grunt Śnieżki to syf. I pewnie inne ich produkty (może poza Magnatem) też.
Też w ten produkt wtopiłem, choc niedaleko byłem wyboru "bliskoforumowej" farby Chems.
Zadecydował drobny szczegół - Śnieżka miała ciut lepszą fakturę po położeniu
Ale posłuchałem rady producenta farby Chems, odczekałem bez nakładania farby docelowej i mam spokój

----------


## coulignon

> Mamy  identyczne objawy o jakich pisze A.Pałasz nie wiem czego konkretnie dodały te gnoj..ze Śnieżki.
> Fakt jest taki że farba Nas truje !!!.
> 
> Nie jestem chemikiem nie znam się na tym, ale widzę co się dzieje dookoła.
> Ściany parują nieprzerwanie od października 2015 i odór nie słabnie.


ja zawroty głowy mam po dwóch piwach. Czy to oznacza że do piwa dodają kolascentów i to one wywołują objawy o których pisze absolwent technikum rolniczego P. Pałasz?

Ściany nie parują tylko śmierdzą. Kolascent przestaje parować po wyschnięciu ściany czyli po kilku godzinach. Z prostej przyczyny - bo go już tram nie ma. 
Tak jak pisałem - mechanizm reakcji jest nieznany choć dopadł kilka firm w tym bardzo dużego, międzynarodowego  producenta farb. Poszły grube pieniadze na badania i w zasadzie nic nie ustalono. Ja ma podejrzenia do 3 surowców (każdy z osobna lub jakaś interakcja między sobą) więc na wszelki wypadek ich nie używam i nigdy używał nie będę. 
Dziwię się Śnieżce że dalej uparcie nie zmieniła receptur. Z drugiej strony, jest moją konkurencją, więc jakiś krokodylich łez nie wylewam.

----------


## finlandia

> ..
> 
> Nie ma nad Wami farbiarzami totalnie żadnej kontroli i norm. 
> Ustawodawca zwyczajnie nie nadąża z wprowadzaniem odpowiednich ograniczeń....


Dotknął Cię przypadek z farbami, ale gdyby się tak rozejrzeć, to niewiele w życiu mamy czystej natury. Także - proponuję skupić się na merytorycznej stronie sprawy bez wycieczek na prawo i lewo, bo ludzie udzielają się tu nie po to by się wzajemnie nakręcać a próbować rozmawiać i zrozumieć.

----------


## muchenz

> Ściany nie parują tylko śmierdzą.


Wybacz ale w tym zdaniu jest sprzeczność. Skoro śmierdzą to muszą uwalniać jakąś substancję. Równie dobrze mogą uwalniać jakąś toksyczną ale bezzapachową. IMHO powinien być podawany pełny skład farb.

----------


## coulignon

> Wybacz ale w tym zdaniu jest sprzeczność. Skoro śmierdzą to muszą uwalniać jakąś substancję. Równie dobrze mogą uwalniać jakąś toksyczną ale bezzapachową. IMHO powinien być podawany pełny skład farb.


Pełny skład czyli jaki? Nazwami chemicznymi? Nazwami handlowymi surowców? Podana pełna receptura produkcyjna? Co to da w kontekście śmierdzących ścian skoro chemicy mając recepturę farby nie mogą znaleźć przyczyny powstawania smrodu?
Jak kogoś bardzo ciekawi to info o substancjach niebezpiecznych znajdzie w karcie charakterystyki. Nic mu to kompletnie nie da ale przynajmniej zaspokoi swoją ciekawość.

----------


## coulignon

W sumie to celem eksperymentu pełny skład farby:
1. woda
2. Orotan N4045
3. Tylose HS 3000Yp2
3. Acticide FIN
4. Calplex 2
5. Tiona 595
6. Socal P2
7 Primal CM 219
8. Acrysol TT615
9. NaOH 10%

Pytanie - czy taka farba będzie śmierdzieć czy nie?

----------


## muchenz

> 3. Acticide FIN


Np. to zawiera konserwant izotiazoline, która może działać uczulająco i formaldehyd, który jest silną trucizną. Mogą się znaleźć osoby, które nie życzą sobie takich substancji w swoim otoczeniu. 




> Pytanie - czy taka farba będzie śmierdzieć czy nie?


Nie wiem.



> NaOH 10%


10% kreta do rur??  :big grin:

----------


## coulignon

> Np. to zawiera konserwant izotiazoline, która może działać uczulająco i formaldehyd, który jest silną trucizną. Mogą się znaleźć osoby, które nie życzą sobie takich substancji w swoim otoczeniu.


Podobny  konserwant jest w płynach do mycia naczyń. Mniej więcej w takim samym stężeniu. 
Nie słyszałem narzekań że producenci ludwika nas trują.

----------


## muchenz

> 1) woda
> 2) marmurowe wapno gaszone, 
> 3) pył i piasek marmurowy, 
> 4) metyloceluloza (klej)
> 
> I ta farba nie ma z czego śmierdzieć.


A czy przypadkiem taka farba nie będzie brudzić, jak dawne klejowe, po dotknięciu ściany?

----------


## coulignon

> 1) woda
> 2) marmurowe wapno gaszone, 
> 3) pył i piasek marmurowy, 
> 4) metyloceluloza (klej)
> 
> I ta farba nie ma z czego śmierdzieć.


Wapno gaszone - produkt żrący mogący powodować ciężkie oparzanie skóry
metyloceluloza - idealna pożywka dla bakterii. Przy braku bicodu incan skażanie produktu następuje bardzo szybko. 
pył marmurowy (mączka) - jeśli jest klasyfikowana tak jak węglan wapnia to prawdopodobnie też jest produktem niebezpiecznym. 

Ups.....

----------


## coulignon

Ekologiczne, naturalne i trzeba mieć kombinezon żeby nimi malować???? Panie .... Kto w to uwierzy...

A teraz tak poważnie - bardziej piłem do twojego braku wiedzy na temat składu farb i twoich katogerycznych stwierdzeń że ludzie z "trucicielskiej farbiarskiej mafii" zajmują się głownie produkcją trucizn a nie farb. 

Takim demagogicznym przykładem pokazałem jak z farby "eko" można zrobić chemicznego potwora który wypali ci skórę a potem zacznie fermentować i śmierdzieć.

----------


## muchenz

> Takim demagogicznym przykładem pokazałem jak z farby "eko" można zrobić chemicznego potwora który wypali ci skórę a potem zacznie fermentować i śmierdzieć.


Przesadzasz. Bielenie ścian wapnem praktykowało się od lat i nikomu nic się nie wypalało. Zaprawy cementowo-wapienne są stosowane dzisiaj i tez nikomu się nic nie wypala. Mało tego,  są uznawane za zdrowsze nić gipsowe. Co do fermentacji kleju to póki pozostanie suchy nic nie powinno się stać. A wilgotna ściana mimo posiadania w farbie toksycznych konserwantów i trującego formaldehydu  :big grin:  i tak spleśnieje.

----------


## coulignon

Oczywiście że przesadzam, co napisałem wcześniej.
Dokładnie zrobiłem ten sam zabieg co kolega Morey w stosunku do farb dyspersyjnych. 

I małe sprostowanie:  biocydy w farbie nie są po to zeby ściana nie pleśniała.

----------


## et8885

Witam, jest to pierwszy mój wątek na tym forum, ale z tematem śmierdzącego gruntu Śnieżki jestem dobrze obeznana. Jakieś dwa miesiące temu zaczęliśmy wraz z mężem wykańczanie dobudowanego poddasza mieszkalnego, tynki, wylewki zrobione, wyschnięte wszystko, także zostaje malowanie, panele, meble i gotowe... Mąż początkowo gruntował ściany jakimś tam unigruntem, ale potem zastosował Śnieżkę grunt i efekt był o wiele lepszy, także postanowiliśmy nią właśnie zagruntować pozostałe obszary. I wszystko było dobrze, do czasu, aż zabrakło nam jakoś tej Śnieżki na trzy ściany w jednym z pokoi i mąż zakupił ten sam grunt, jednak nie w opakowaniu 3 L jakie do dej pory stosowaliśmy, ale 10 L ( nie chodziło o oszczędność, ale o pojemność, żeby potem znowu nie zabrakło na 2 ściany i latać po sklepach za 1 puszką, a jeszcze kilka ścian w drugim pokoju i na korytarzu nam zostało do zagruntowania ). I tu się zaczęło... Zagruntowaliśmy te 3 pozostałe ściany ( dzięki Bogu, że tylko tyle ) i za następne mieliśmy się zabrać następnego popołudnia. Jednak następnego dnia właśnie z tych trzech ścian zagruntowanych z tego 10 L opakowania zaczął się wydalać nieprzyjemny zapach...co prawda czytaliśmy wcześniej o takich przypadkach, ale z wcześniej zagruntowanymi Śnieżką ścianami nie było takiego problemu. Postanowiliśmy poczekać kilka dni, może wywietrzeje, okna na oścież pootwierane...no ale niestety, zapach jaki był, taki został, czuć go było szczególnie przy słonecznej pogodzie, ale nie tylko, cały czas dało się wyczuć ze ściany "kocie siki". Powróciliśmy więc do forum, na których opisywane były podobne przypadki, mycie Vanishem nie pomogło, myśleliśmy o ozonowaniu, ale to też jedna niewiadoma. Także czekaliśmy cierpliwie, może jednak wywietrzeje, ale nic z tego. I wtedy postanowiliśmy spróbować zastosować taki oto preparat  http://styl-sklep.pl/alkali-resistin...l#.V34sE0hvVCJ . I musze przyznać, że minął już tydzień od zastosowania i smrodu już nie czuć. Sama farba ma dość intensywny zapach, ale po dwóch-trzech dniach on się ulatnia i faktycznie nie czuć już ze ścian "kocich sików". Nie jest ona tania, jednak mając w perspektywie zrywanie tynków i związane z tym koszta oraz pracę, to jednak warto wypróbować mniej inwazyjny sposób, który przynajmniej w naszym przypadku zadziałał i zlikwidował uciążliwy smród.

----------


## coulignon

sprostowanie - ta farba nie zlikwidowała smrodu tylko zamknęła go w ścianie. 
Może sposób i prostszy ale czy sensowny .... Dyskusyjne, tym bardziej że jak pisałem wcześniej, nikt nie zna ani mechanizmu tego zjawiska ani jego szkodliwości lub nie dla otocznia. 

Moim zdaniem - albo czekać i wietrzyć jak przestanie śmierdzieć i wtedy pomalować, albo być radykalnym jak kolega Morey.

----------


## et8885

Moze i faktycznie zamknela ten smrod w scianie, jednak poniewaz w naszym przypadku byly to tylko 3 sciany w pokoju, to takie rozwiazanie bylo najlepsze no i poskutkowalo, a co bedzie dalej, to sie okaze.

----------


## coulignon

Spektrochem nie ma pojęcia o problemie. Zaporowa cena za badania jest po to żeby nikt nie wpadł na pomysł ich  zlecenia. Nas ostatnio uraczyli ofertą na 100 tys zł za opracowanie prostej technologii. Taki swoisty sposób powiedzenia "panie, nie wiem" .

----------


## coulignon

Wiesz, to nawet nie o to chodzi czy ktos tego zabrania czy nie. 
Z punktu widzenia producenta, najmniej pożądaną rzeczą w działalności są reklamacje i niezadowoleni klienci. Angażuje to mnóstwo ludzi w firmie, kosztuje kasę i szarga dobre imię. Znacznie tańsze (jeśli uczciwie policzyć koszty reklamacji) jest wyprodukowanie wyrobu który jest po prostu dobry. Jasna i uczciwa sytuacja. Klient płaci za farbę i dostaje dobry wyrób. Prościej się nie da. Zrobienie dobrej farby to nie jest wiedza tajemna. Śnieżka ma wszelkie siły i środki żeby takie wyroby produkować. A mimo to idzie uparcie w stronę która jest dla mnie sprzeczna z logiką i  ja nie jestem w stanie tego zrozumieć.

----------


## KamilaKamila

Otrzymałam za pośrednictwem sklepu, w którym kupiłam śmierdzącą śnieżkę lateksową, odpowiedź na reklamację od producenta, która brzmiała mniej więcej tak, że z ich produktem jest wszystko ok, dlatego nie ma podstaw do uznania reklamacji, ALE w imię dobrych relacji z klientem oddadzą mi kasę za materiały i robociznę po zdrapaniu tego ich sztynksiarskiego produktu.
Pytam: która firma jeśli nie widzi w swoim produkcie nic złego i nie uznaje reklamacji oddaje kasę za zdarcie tego produktu i położenie innego :eek: ???
Jeśli ktoś ma jeszcze wątpliwości, że Śnieżka nas truje i dobrze o tym wie, to sorry :jaw drop: 
Po przedstawieniu im rachunków (przesłałam w nocy) następnego dnia kasę miałam już na koncie, a w skrzynce maila, że kasę wysłali i żebym się od nich odpiórkowała...
Btw. - na prośbę ITB wysyłam próbki farby oraz zeskrobiny ze ściany - napisali, że będą robić badania
Spektrochem - nie posiada żadnej akredytacji - co bardzo zmniejsza jego wiarygodność na rynku.... a ceny za badania daje zaporowe, żeby się przypadkiem nikt na nie nie zdecydował - tak przypuszczam.

Morey - jak tylko będę robić następne remonty - żeby zminimalizować trucizny w swym otoczeniu chętnie zrobię to co Ty teraz  :yes: , żeby wyeliminować te chemiczne badziewia, które nas powoli acz skutecznie zabijają, a my się cieszymy że możemy sobie zachlapaną ścianę wyczyścić...

Chcialabym przypomnieć tym, którzy wietrzą z dobrym skutkiem, że nie u wszystkich da się wywietrzyć - niektórzy pisali, że śmierdzi im parę lat...

----------


## KamilaKamila

A, jeszcze jedno - próbki, które śnieżka tak chętnie od nas pobiera i bada w kierunku bakterii są badane (jeśli w ogóle) u producenta, w jakimś ich dziale :big lol:  :big lol:  - więc już wiadomo, czemu są ok :wink:

----------


## coulignon

mam tylko domniemania - zanim założyłem firmę produkcyjną, pracowałem w firmie sprzedającej surowce do produkcji farb. Miałem klienta z tym samym problemem. Używał dwóch produktów (trochę specyficznych) i miał problem z kocimi szczynami. Inni producenci ich nie używali i problemu nie mieli. O trzecim surowcu który jest podejrzany dowiedziałem się niedawno od dziewczyny która pracowała w akzo nobel i też spotkała się z problemem. 

Niestety są to tylko domniemania i podanie do publicznej niesprawdzonych wiadomości mogłoby się dla mnie skończyć bardzo boleśnie. Dlatego, pozwól, że sobie odpuszczę.

Poza tym nie wdawaj się ze Śnieżką w polemikę na temat receptur bo na tym polu rozdepczą Cię jak robaka i zagną w każdym zdaniu. Sprawa jest prosta - farba w wydziela nieprzyjemny zapach co nie jest opisane w karcie technicznej. Co za tym idzie towar nie jest zgodny z umową - koniec, kropka. Tego się trzymaj. Wszelkie wątki poboczne tylko zamazują obraz sprawy.

----------


## fotohobby

Co Ty z tym oddychaniem ?
Od zapewnienia poprawnej wilgotności w pomieszczeniach jest wentylacja, a nie "oddychanie scian".
Czym masz docieplony budynek i jakim tynkiem wykończony ?

Zimą, po uruchomieniu co wilgotnośc spada poniżej 40% i wówczas wręcz chciałoby sie mieć powłokę, która migrację wilgoci ograniczy.
Zresztą - każdy, kto doznał przykrości fundowanych przez produkt Śnieżki powie, że objawy (smród) nasilają sie wiosną-latem przy wzroście temperatury i zawartości pary wodnej w powietrzu.
Nawet w tym wątku pojawiały sie takie spostrzeżenia.

----------


## fotohobby

Nigdy nie miałem >70% wilgotności w domu i zaduchu, więc trudno mi przeprowadzić takie "eksperymenty" w każdym razie, biorąc pod uwagę znikomą rolę ścian w wymianie powietrza w mieszkaniu, zgłosiłbym raczej administratorowi problem z wentylacją.

Tym "majstrom" co twierdzą, że tynk wapienny bedzie przesuszał pomieszczenie podziękuj.
No, chyba, że są dobrzy w robocie, to im dają tę robotę, ale słuchać ich , to już niekoniecznie....

----------


## miecznik321

zgłoś do administracji i radzę ci tego dopilnowac

----------


## zdzisiuu

Witam.
Podepnę się pod temat bo mam podobny problem w jednym pokoju. W kwietniu kupiłem mieszkanie w bloku i postanowiłem je odświeżyć. Pomalowałem kuchnię i przedpokój magnatem, a pokoje śnieżką satynową. Sufity też przeciągnąłem (nie pamiętam jaką farbą, wiadro leży gdzieś w piwnicy) Dzisiaj mija prawie 3 miesiące i jest problem z jednym pokojem. Otóż panuje w nim zaduch, taki ciężki zapach, może i nawet przypomina "kocie szczyny"  :jaw drop: . Całonocne wietrzenia, przeciągi, zapachy sklepowe nic nie dały. 
W pokoju jest podwieszany sufit robiony w styczniu, na ścianach gładź (bez płyt), na podłodze panele kładzione na stare panele - taki stan pokoju był przy kupnie. Najgorsze jest to że nie mogę zidentyfikować źródła smrodku. Niucham ściany i one nie śmierdzą. Szukałem w okolicach drzwi balkonowych i okna. Zastanawiam się nad zdjęciem paneli by zajrzeć pod nie. Całe szczęście że wstrzymałem się z kupnem jakichkolwiek mebli do tego pokoju. W zasadzie stoi pusty. Ten smrodek mnie zaniepokoił i stąd ta ostrożność. Myślałem że to od farby, ale po takim czasie raczej powinien zapach zniknąć. 
Nie wierzę że poprzedni właściciele by mieszkali w takim zaduchu. Podpytywałem czy przypadkiem nie mieli wcześniej kota albo czegoś nie wylali - zarzekają się że nie. Pozostała część mieszkania jest w porządku nic nie śmierdzi. 
Proszę pomóżcie gdzie szukać przyczyny bo mnie już to zaczyna wnerwiać  :sad:

----------


## coulignon

LZO (lotne zwiazki organiczne) koalscenty czyli dodatki (w granicach 0,5 do 1%) w recepturze. W recepturze którą wkleiłeś jest eter DPM. Dodaje się je na etapie produkcji farby, by obniżyć temperaturę tworzenia filmu, rzadziej w innych celach. Generalnie ten składnik robi swoją robotę podczas wysychania farby a potem odparowuje i go nie ma. Od jakiegoś czasu są powszechnie dostępne dyspersje o niskiej temperaturze tworzenia filmu i nie ma potrzeby stosowania tych związków. Coś za coś jednak - farby bez koalscentów  są mniej odporne na przywieranie brudu. 

Zanim zaczniesz umierać wskutek zatrucia LZO: do lotnych związków organicznych zalicza się też glikol propylenowy - powszechny w farbach jak i domowych aromatach do ciast. Malowanie to nic w porównaniu z upieczeniem kilku babek wielkanocnych z aromatem waniliowym. Pięknie pachnie w kuchni? Nie. To właśnie Twoja żona spowodowała przekroczenie wszelkich norm LZO w powietrzu :big grin: 

Typowa receptura farby składa się z 12-15 składników.

----------


## coulignon

Nie mam pojęcia. Wymysł Spektrochemu.  Mam dość duży dystans to radosnej twórczości P. Pałasza. Tak jak  wielu z branży.

----------


## talar

To o tyle ciekawe dla mnie, że aktualnie wyczuwam z farb coś jakby zapach żywiczny po gorących ostatnich dniach....że tez takie badziewie się trafilo....

----------


## coulignon

> No dobra, to o co chodzi w takim razie z tymi "ciężkimi, gęstymi, wolno parującymi" żywicami estrowymi o temperaturze parowania powyżej 260 C (nazwanymi szumnie LSO UPEP) które według Spektochem-u mają się ulatniać tygodniami i miesiącami po odparowaniu LZO ???
> Kto konkretnie je dodaje ? producent farby czy wytwórca bazy polimerowej (półproduktu) ?


Tajemnica "LSO by Spektrochem" (nie mylić z LZO) rozwikłana. 
Otóż wg Spektrochemu LSO to substancje które sa obecne w dyspersjach (spoiwach farb) sprzedawanych do producentów farb. I On, dyrektor, właścicel, dyrektor i Bóg Spetrochemu, P. Artur Pałasz je odkrył. I tak się przeraził tym odkryciem że postanowił *sprzedawać* dyspersję która w jego mniemaniu jest tych substancji pozbawiona. 

Cóż za szlachetność! Nie dość odkrył coś czego inni nie znają to postanowił nas wszystkich od tego uwolnić! Trochę wprawdzie na tym zarabiając ale czego nie robi się dla zdrowia narodu. 

Na ostatnim sympozjum odbyła się tez prezentacja długo wyczekiwanego filmu, nakręconego ponoć za pomocą super hiper mikroskopu, potajemnie odkupionego z USarmy. Film przedstawiał proces tworzenia się filmu z dyspersji. Film okazał się badziewną kreskówką zrobiona w tak nieudolny sposób że ludzie wyszli zniesmaczenie że coś takiego zapłacili. Bo seminaria Spektrochemu są płatne.  :big grin:  
Ja wprawdzie tam nie byłem ale to taka relacja z pierwszej ręki od uczestnika tegoż zacnego spotkania. 

To na wypadek gdyby ktos się wahał na temat zlecenia badań w Spektrochemie.

----------


## coulignon

naukowiec???? :big grin: 

To tak jakby o Rutkowskim powiedzieć Detektyw.

----------


## muchenz

> To tak jakby o Rutkowskim powiedzieć Detektyw.


A nie jest? IMHO ma największe możliwości i nadaje się do dużych spraw, a nie do śledzenia żony czy zdradza. Generał też jest żołnierzem mimo że nie leży w okopie z karabinem.

----------


## fotohobby

Dużych spraw ? 
Chyba do dużego show w TV...

https://www.wprost.pl/441499/Kim-jes...ktyw-Rutkowski

----------


## coulignon

> A nie jest? I.


Nie jest. Jest przede wszystkim celebrytą, drobnym kanciarzem, a dopiero w trzeciej kolejności detektywem. Rutkowski ksywa "20 tysięcy + Vat". Zwykle od tego zaczyna się u niego rozmowa. 

Pan ze Spektochemu jawi się mi jakos podobnie. 

Ale w sumie to nie na temat. 
Z mojej strony EOT. Jak cos nowego dojdzie do mnie na temat ew rozwiązania problemu śmierdzącej farby to będę pisał.

----------


## x10

Witam 
Proszę o radę chcę pomalować nowe tynki cementowe ale po waszych wpisach boję się używać Śnieżki. Planuję grunt i farbę beckers czy to bezpieczne,  czy miał ktoś przykre doświadczenie z tymi farbami,  czy nie będzie smierdzialo. 
  Z góry dziękuję za każdą informację i radę.  Pozdrawiam.

----------


## x10

Dziękuję za odpowiedź czyli z tego wynika że beckers nie będzie miał specyficznego zapachu "kocich sik" a jest prawdopodobieństwo że trafią na wiaderko takiej Śnieżki.  Chyba dobrze zrozumiałem.

----------


## fotohobby

Malowałem Beckersem, zarówno podkładową, jak i wierzchnią, po dwóch dniach nie było czuć jakiegokolwiek zapachu.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Jest taka żelazna zasada której trzymają się profesjonaliści malarze że przed malowaniem / gruntowaniem wykonuje się próbę na kawałku płyty GK, następnie suszy, wącha, testuje odrywanie taśm maskujących, itp. 
> 
> Jeśli wszystko jest OK, to się maluje mieszkanie.
> 
> A jak coś śmierdzi to wadliwą farbę zwraca się do sklepu albo wywala do śmietnika i kupuje inną.
> 
> Metoda prosta i skuteczna.
> 
> U mnie pan "profesjonalista" (jak o sobie mówi) z Kobyłki pod Warszawą nie wykonał takiej próby i upaprał mi (agregatem natryskowym) tą śmierdzącą Śnieżką całe mieszkanie włącznie z mysią dziurą.
> ...


Dobrze się  czujesz? A może malarz ma jeździć na budowę z własnym laboratorium chemicznym? Bo siki to czuć ale są też trucizny które nawet ładnie pachną. Ale spoko. Malarz jest winny że Śnieszka dała d*** i wypuściła wadliwy produkt. Podaj jeszcze namiary na tego partacza - wpisz go na czarną listę!

----------


## Bejaro

Sugestia co to znaczy albo chcesz materiał firmy A ,albo godzisz się na firmę B do której namawia wykonawca,z powodu X może lubi na tym pracować może ma upusty, lub sam chciałeś taniej...

Profesjonalnie to spisujesz umowę i masz tam materiały jeśli zakup po stronie wykonawcy-jak zastosował inne to odstępujesz od umowy i już...

Fllugger ma swoich autoryzowanych wykonawców trzeba było skorzystać z ich usług.

----------


## Rom-Kon

Wykonawca zaproponował a Ty się  zgodziłeś. Użył farby ogólnie dostępnej i zgodnie z przeznaczeniem. Farba ta posiada wszelkie certyfikaty dopuszczające. Wizualny efekt końcowy zadawalający - farba trzyma się podłoża, nie ma zacieków itp. Chcesz iść do sądu? A kto bogatemu zabroni  :wink:

----------


## Mikolaj5

A ja moge sie podzielic takimi doswiadczeniami.
Maluje sobie kotlownie w ktorej sa tynki cementowo-wapienne.
Najpierw zaopatrzylem sie w wyprawke z papieru sciernego, natomiast w zupelnosci wystarczyla (polecana z reszta przez wykonawce tynkow) przetarcie paca styropianowa.

No we wspomnianym tu temacie farb.
Na tynki poszedl grunt (a jakze Sniezki) Acryl-Putz rozrobiony w proporcji 1:1 z woda   (wyczytane na FM).
Grunt nie powiem zeby specjalnie smierdzial, chyba ze sie nos wsadzilo w kuwete. W kazdym razie po pomalowaniu pomieszczenie nic nie smierdzi.

Na to zaczalem malowac 1 warstwe farba Sniezka Grunt. Na razie maluje za rurami, w rogach, etc. Uzywam pedzla i ... maluje prosto z kubla  :smile:  Bo wpadam na budowe na 3o minut cos tam podmalowac. Wiec nie chce mi sie w nic przelewac.  .. Jakis tam zapach farby, ale zeby cos smierdzialo? Bynajmniej. (a mam otwarte cale wiadro tuz pod nosem).
I jak na razie jestem zadowolony, a w pomieszczeniu absolutnie nic nie smierdzi po pomalowaniu.

----------


## Erko43

Ale pieknie zaprojektowana elewacja takie połączenie lubie najbardziej.

----------


## maciek.jarek

Witam wszystkich  :smile: 
WKOŃCU UDALO MI SIĘ ZALOGOWAĆ A STRASZNIE CHCIAŁAM dodać otuchy tym którzy mają smród po malowaniu ale już jestem!
Miałam ten sam problem..... słuchajcie.....Nowe mieszkanie zagrutowane, wcześniej umyte ściany i jedyna.Nie było kłopotu a później po 2 dniach lekki smród.Ale nie byle jaki nie jedno malowanie robiłąm i czegoś takiego nie czułam. EFEKT smród jakby kocich szczochów i co sprawdziłam puszkę ok unigrunt ok. Ale wali i co najlepsze bardziej przy otwartym oknie i kiedy jest gorąco. Poszperałam na necie.... ludzi z podobnym problemem od groma. Znałazłam informacje o ozonowaniu, ache, waniszu, jeszcze ponownym malowaniu ludzie pisali ze temat wrócił. Ja poczekałam mc wietrzyłam i co jak zimno nie wali jak słońce wali... Znalazłam informacje o uszczelniaczu alkidowym z firmy CROWN ponoć ktoś tym malował i trochę pomogło. Znalazłam kontakt do firmy która sprowadza to tel i co? Okazało się temat znał od podszewki i że dużo ludzi tak ma. Wziełam puszki na podwojne malowanie ścian mój błąd bo źle obliczyłam metry i strarczyło na raz. Pomalowalam znikło ale odczekałam 2 tyd wietrzyłam  i się modliłam mam male dziecko z alegrią a tu smród. Po tym czasie znów zaczeło przebijać fakt mniej ale już mysłałam ze będzie dobrze i się popłakałam z bezsilności. Miałam do wyboru albo kuć albo pomalować jeszcze raz więc dokupiłam uszczelniacz i farbę z tej samej firmy już mi fruwało czy mat itp. Po 2 tygodniach efekt smród znikł!!!!! Troszke przebijało ale w 2 dwa tygodnie zero jakiekolwiek wydzieliny a miałam manię wąchania ścian nawet mój synek wchodzac do pokoju mial nos przy ścianie. Ale słuchajcie u mnie pomogło upały zero zasłon czy rolet nic nie śmierdzi. U mnie pomogło tylko polecam malować dwa razy by zgasić smód. Z moich informacji to reakcja chemiczna w której uwalnia się amoniak malowanie kolejen farbą czy unigruntem nie zlikwiduje tego. Fakt zapłaciłam 1500zł za wszytsko z farbami ale to i tak połowa kwoty jaką bym wydala za kucie. Dziecko śpi spokojnie nic nie śmierdzi a upewniałam się nie raz. Jeśli mogę pomóc komukolwiek z tym probleme  będe się bardzo cieszyc bo ja prawie nie wylądowalam w psychiatryku nikt nie chciał mi wierzyć do czasu wejscia na mieszkanie mam w rodzinie 3 fachowcow rozłożyli ręce. Więc daje podpowiedź.... u mnie mineło sporo czasu więc na bank smrodek nie wraca... I dziękuje 2 osobom (loginów nie pamiętam, ales zczerze dziękuje)  na forum, dzieki nim doszłam do tego uszczelniacza  i mam DOM  :wink:  wytrwałości i powodzenia wszystkim.

----------


## autorus

To dobrze że problemy u Ciebie  się skończyły.  Długo tu nie zaglądałem.

----------


## bakeza

Witam po pół roku
U mnie już nie śmierdzi. Przemalowane Magnatem pomogło. Co prawda w tym pokoju jest inny zapach, wyczuwalny tylko przeze mnie, ale jak pisałam może to być zapach dużej ilości książek
Jest wiec nadzieja  :smile:

----------


## lukasz1006

Panowie i Panie czy strzeliłem sobie w kolano? Dopiero trafiłem na ten temat. Gruntuje ściany tą śnieżka lateks grunt - od okola miesiąca maluje sobie z doskoku. Do pomalowania 900m2, pomalowałem już z 500m2, narazie nic nie śmierdzi - czy dopiero zacznie walić? Ściany tynk cem-wap tynk Kreisel super lekki 503 + na to poszedł najtańszy grunt za 8,90 za 5l i na to śnieżką grunt z 7 wiader to już wymalowałem + docelowo chciałem Tikurilla Super White. Zacznie śmierdzieć czy to jakaś wadliwa partia była tego towaru?

----------


## coulignon

jeśli nie śmierdzi teraz to pewnie nie zacznie. Z moich obserwacji wynika że problem jest głownie na podlożach gipsowych.

----------


## fotohobby

Ale też problem nie występuje o tej porze roku.
Ale myślę, że to w sumeie najlepsza pora na malowanie tym śmierdziuszkiem - do wiosny powinna już stracić swoje nieprzyjemne właściwości.

----------


## skopi

Miejmy nadzieję ze jak zrobi sie naprawdę ciepło smrodek się nie pojawi. U mnie spokojnie jak po wojnie zero "sików" wiec   nie polecam śnieżki grunt  ani nawet magnata, fakt magnat farba super ale jak nie  zmyjesz od razu śaldów farby do pozniej pomarzyć. W każdym razie  życz e wszystki zdrowych Spokojnych i pachnących Świąt.

----------


## Notkin

Ja [email protected]#$. Dzisiaj wymalowałem gruntem śnieżki cały dom do którego chcę się przeprowadzić. Remont daje w kość, ze ledwo na nogach się trzymam, przychodzę styrany po 15h roboty i oczywiście przeglądam internet pod kątem opinii na temat farby jaką nabyłem rano. A tu widzę takie bagno.
No nic, jak zacznie śmierdzieć to trzeba będzie chyba popełnić samobójstwo.

----------


## autorus

Możliwe, że już partie śmierdzi się skończyły. Głowa do góry  :smile:

----------


## finlandia

Latem  znalazłem puste opakowania u kolegi. Zdążył użyć... ale na szczęście nie miał problemów. 
Co by nie mówić: pomylić się może każdy, grunt to wyjść ze sprawy z twarzą, ale firma nie pokazała w tym wątku klasy...  :sad:

----------


## autorus

Dokładnie  błędy się zdarzają, ważne aby się umieć zachować. Tutaj tego imo oczywiście zabrakło. Dlatego ja dziękuję, wybiorę coś innego.

----------


## greghus

U mnie w tamtym roku kilku znajomych malowało tymi farbami i nic się nie działo.

----------


## sokratis

Ja też szczerze mówiąc nie mogę wyjść z podziwu. Farba zawsze musi nieco pośmierdzieć, ale takiej sytuacji (jestem również użytkownikiem Śnieżki) jeszcze nie miałem. Może to jednak błąd w sztuce malowania, nie chcę przesądzać.

----------


## greghus

> Ja też szczerze mówiąc nie mogę wyjść z podziwu. Farba zawsze musi nieco pośmierdzieć, ale takiej sytuacji (jestem również użytkownikiem Śnieżki) jeszcze nie miałem. Może to jednak błąd w sztuce malowania, nie chcę przesądzać.


Ciężko powiedzieć, ludzie mają różny poziom malowania, często nie pamiętają nawet o tym, aby odpylić ściany i zagruntować. Spotykam się też nagminnie z sytuacją, że ludzie nie czytają tego, co jest na opakowaniu. Ps. Miałęm do czynienia z zepsutymi farbami – śmierdzą mocno jajem, więc wątpię, żeby ktoś taką farbą malował  :smile:

----------


## autorus

> Ja też szczerze mówiąc nie mogę wyjść z podziwu. Farba zawsze musi nieco pośmierdzieć, ale takiej sytuacji (jestem również użytkownikiem Śnieżki) jeszcze nie miałem. Może to jednak błąd w sztuce malowania, nie chcę przesądzać.


28 stron błędów w sztuce malowania? Litości. Prosiłbym nie obrażać forumowiczów którym to się przytrafiło.

IMO wina jest oczywiście po stronie producenta. Błędy zawsze się zdążają, to jest zrozumiałe. Istotne jest jednak jak ktoś z tych błędów wychodzi. Ten temat nauczył mnie jednego, nigdy niczego od tego producenta nie kupie nawet jakby rozdawał za darmo.

----------


## coulignon

to nie jest błąd malowania. I nie tylko Śnieżka ma ten problem. Kilku innych producentów w Polsce i za granicą też ten problem dopadł. 

Już pisałem wcześniej chyba: w 2009 roku malowałem dom marką Luxenss (wtedy produkował to Unicell) i na podłożach CW było ok. Jedyne pomieszczenie które zaczęło śmierdzieć (tak około miesiąca) to był wiatrołap malowany farbą z tego samego kubełka co pozostałe.

----------


## greghus

Nie obraża nikogo, nie napisałem tego. Chodzi mi o to, że tak jak powiedział jeden z forumowiczów, wszystko się może zepsuć. Jak się kupuje pasztet i otwiera puszkę – też może nie być okej. Natomiast mogę zauważyć (na przykładzie własnego doświadczenia), że osoba kupująca farbę otwiera opakowanie, farba pachnie nieprzyjemnie jajkiem, a pomimo tego jest polecenie malowania, albo się nie chce dopilnować ekipy wykończeniowej, żeby nie malowała taką farbą. Nie bronię producenta, ale po prostu pewnych sytuacji można uniknąć.

----------


## sokratis

Greghus ma dużo racji.

----------


## autorus

Myślę że kolega coulignon wyjaśnił sprawę. W końcu kto ma się na tym znać jeśli nie producent farb.

----------


## skopi

U mnie oczywiście bezzapachowo w daklszym ciągu a temperatury są dosć wysokie. Więc polecam (nie wiem czy  można polecić w takim wypadku) malowanie magnatem  . A śnieżka co fakt to fakt ale problem z forum znają lecz nawet nikt nie  raczyl odpisać.  na forum.

----------


## tolka

witam

przeczytalam caly ten watek, bo szukam pomocy z moim smrodkiem... Jeden pokoj w domu pomalowalismy sniezka grunt i to wlasnie w tym pokoju, pokoju mojego dziecka, tak smierdzi. W innych pomieszczeniach poszlo cos tanszego i nic nie smierdzi. 
Na sniezke grunt poszly farby beckersa. Dodam, ze dom jest nowy, a na scianach byly polozone tynki gippsowe. 
Gruntowanie i malowanie odbywalo sie od stycznia do lutego, Po jakis 2 tygodniach od pomalowania bylo czuc delikatny smrodek "kociego moczu", myslalam, ze fachowcy wpuscili mi na budowe kota... Wtedy tez zaczelismy porzadnie grzac w centralnym. 
Pod koniec marca wprowadzilismy sie na parter domu, bo na gorze mialy byc jeszcze kladzione podlogi. Caly czas wietrzylam z nadzieja, ze wywietrzeje. 
Gdy byl juz termin kladzenia podlog, zaczelam masowo kupowac biodegradowwalne srodki, by usunac zapach kociego moczu z posadzki... Nawet nie wpadlam na pomysl, ze to moga byc sciany  :sad: 
Podlogi zostaly poloze, deska barlinecka na klej pachnacy zywica, 1 dzien nie bylo smrodu, pacznialo drewnem, lasem...
Po 2 dniach smrodek zaczal wracac i nadal jest... Zaczelismy wachac sciany i jest! Jakby kot narobil na cale sciany  :sad:  
Gdy jest goraco smierdzi strasznie, az czuc w innych pokojach i przedpokoju, czasem zalatuje na dol.
Mamy jeden pokoj wylaczony z zycia, jest to najwazniejszy pokoj, bo dla naszego dziecka. MIalo byc bezpiecznie, wiec pomalowalismy beckersem, a na reszte poszedl magnat, a tu klops. 
Najgorsze jest to, ze nie mamy ani rachunku, ani opakowania. Nie pamietam gdzie to kupilismy. 
Nawet juz nie mam sily, by wchodzic do tego pokoju, boje sie nawet o tym myslec, ile juz lez o to wylalam. 
Nie wiem co robic, czy zdzierac, czy pojechac tym uszczelniaczem crowna...? 
Czy wtedy zdzierac farbe czy pomalowac uszczelniaczem, a potem gruntowac np beckersem i pojechac tymi samymi farbami? Czy wystarczy uszczelniacz 2 warstwy i na to farba beckersa... czy kombinowac cos innego... 
Nie mam juz sily, ani funduszy, mialo byc tak pieknie, pomalowane wszystkie pokoje... nowy dom i masakratyczny smrod. 
Nawet posluchalam znajomych i rozstawialam miski z zaparzona mieta. Zapach miety byl intensywny, ale siusiek nie bylo tak czuc. Ale nic to nie dalo. 
Ze sniezka walczyc nie moge, bo nie ma sladu po zakupie... 

Prosze pomozcie i podsuncie mi jakies sprawdzone i tanie rozwiazanie.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## fotohobby

Jedyna sprawdzona, niezawodna metoda to czas. Na jesień zapach zniknie i już nie wróci

----------


## tolka

> Jedyna sprawdzona, niezawodna metoda to czas. Na jesień zapach zniknie i już nie wróci


tak bardzo chcialabym w to wierzyc, ale wydaje mi sie, ze ten zapach jest tak samo intensywny, jak dwa miesiace temu, czy 3 miesiace temu. Mija juz pol roku i nie widze, by sie cos zmienialo. 
Dzis mamy bardzo wilgotne powietrze i jest bardzo goraco, w tym pokoju bylo uchylone tylko okno, ale smrod az dusil, a wietrzy sie non stop. 
Gdy otworzylam okno na osciez troche przewialo. 
Serca peka na sama mysl. 


Czy tym crownem http://farbycrown.eu/farby/produkty/...zchni-alk.html moznaby malowac na taka sciane jak jest w tej chwili? 
Czyli na gotowa juz pomalowana?
Jestem juz zdesperowana ta sytuacja i nie wiem czy do jesieni nie zaczne wlasnymi pazurami tego zdrapywac ze scian...

----------


## fotohobby

Masz do wyboru - poczekać do jesieni, kiedy zapach sie ulotni, albo ryzykować, że się napracujesz, wydasz pieniądze, a efekt będzie ten sam.
Otwórz okno, zamkmij drzwi i na trzy miesiace zapomnij  o tym pokoju.

----------


## kaszpir007

Dobrze wiedzieć właściwości "Śnieżki" ...

Sam chciałem kupić tern grunt ale wiem że już lepiej trzymać się od niego z daleka.

Dziwię się że produkt tak długo w sprzedaży a firma nic nie robi aby usunąc problem bo jak widać jednak jakiś problem jest.

Wiem już jedynie że nie kupować nic do Śnieżki , bo jeśli firma ma takie podejście do swoich produktów to dla bezpieczeństwa jest jednak omijać i wybrac produkty konkurencji ...

----------


## fotohobby

Niestety to poważny feler tej farby.

W sumie, poza sławetnym smrodkiem, to bardzo dobra farba, lepsza od podkładowej farby Beckersa, na którą zmieniłem Śnieżkę, po tym, jak i u nnie pojawił siè słaby na szczęscie zapach.

----------


## Creonix

Cześć.

Zamierzam pomalować pokój w bloku kolorami pastelowymi (morela, jasny fiolet, itd być może ma to znaczenie), zacząłem czytać forum w poszukiwaniu informacji pomocnych do zakupu. Dowiedziałem się dzisiaj tutaj o smrodku kocich szczyn - nigdy nie wiedziałem że farby robią takie niespodzianki, więc zagłębiłem sie trochę w ten topik, nie przeczytałem całego bo to 28 stron a być może po tylu miesiącach czy latach ktoś z was już ma bogatsze doświadczenia więc nie czytam początkowych stron (może przy okazji).
Po poszukiwaniu w googlach informacji "dowiedziałem się" paru rzeczy że:

ściana + farba akrylowa jest oddychająca, lateksowa nie. Że lateks może być lateksem bądź nie bo nie ma norm.że niektóre farby wydzielają smrodek koci i to w ogóle jest dla mnie kosmos, że taka sytuacja miała miejsce w tylu wypadkach opisanych na forumże farby Dulux są be bo po pomalowaniu ich inną farbą w przyszłości powłoki puchną 

Nadal nie wiem co kupować
Smród po malowaniu to nie problem, ale nie po miesiącach, latach. Czytałem, kilkukrotnie polecany na tym forum, artykuł http://www.chemiabudowlana.info/wiadomosci,art,5458,index_czytelnia,farby_dyspersy  jne_a_ekologia i o to mi chodzi. Jako laik jestem zaskoczony że inne zamienniki LZO mogą być tak uciążliwe. Chciałbym by LZO free nie okazało się uciążliwą alternatywą. Nie mogę sobie na to pozwolić.

Ściana miała tapetę, teraz a dokładniej rok temu pomalowana została jedną warstwą Śnieżki satynowej. Są oczywiście prześwity, po jednym malowaniu to nic dziwnego, dlatego będę kontunuował temat, ale nie jestem pewien co wybrać.

Podsumowując co polecacie - co mam kupić żeby się nie naciąć?

Śnieżkę satynowa
Beckers
Tikkurila Jedynka
Magnat ceramiczny
coś całkiem innego, niemainstream?

bez smrodku kota i innych ciekawostek typu ulatniające się LSO UPEP ciężka atmosfera czy senność?

*Moje wymogi:*
Cena nie gra roli.
Ściana musi być oddychająca aby pomieszczenie nie magazynowało wilgoci.
Żeby dało się tam spać.
Chcę by farba nie jechała moczem i nie powodowała senności, ciężkich   zapachów, uczuleń itd. . Podzielcie się radami - bez marketingywych  wynaturzeń kont reklam bo  marketing na mnie nie działa, chyba, że konto  reklamowe ma cenne uwagi techniczne o które mi chodzi.

----------


## Creonix

Widzę nie ma jakoś chętnych do odpowiedzi.. A więc postanowiłem sobie odpowiedzieć sam. Po przejściu przez masę idiotycznych wpisów skierowanych do osób mających problem ze smrodem typu "wyrzuć kota" czy "wykąp się" odnalazłem wreszcie to co mnie interesowało, rzetelną informację

https://www.brewers.co.uk/know-how/a...paint%20odours
 Wrzucam może komuś się przyda a ja nadal czekam na podzielenie się doświadczeniem, tym razem z przygotowaniem ściany do malowania. I eliminacją ewentualnie występujących bakterii mogących powodować smrodek.

In some very rare instances, once the paint is dry, you can be left with an unusual smell that is unlike the normal smell of paint. And it can be accentuated by the warmth of direct sunlight or by draughts disturbing the air.
Research has shown that this happens in areas that are prone to bacterial growth because the odour is caused by microbes that pre-exist on the wall surface. And the reason this is such a difficult problem to predict is that those microbes are invisible to the naked eye.
The smell comes as a combined result of the fresh paint not only reacting with the bacteria but also sealing it in behind the new coat and the microbes continue to give off an unpleasant whiff from beneath that new coat.
This problem is not brand-specific; it has been known to happen with a wide range of paints. And while the likelihood of experiencing the ‘wall odour phenomenon’ is about 1 in 100,000, there have been a growing number of reports. This is most likely due to the lower solvent content of paints in general, as companies now face pressure to reduce their VOC levels. Hence, they no longer contain the active ingredients that would conceal those smells.
So, while there are no associated health and safety risks, the problem begs a solution. You will be glad to know there are a few things you can do to combat ‘wall odour phenomenon’. For starters, we advise that you wash down walls prior to painting them. Neglecting to do so has meant that this problem is common among homeowners who move into a property whose previous occupants have not kept their walls clean.
After that, you can use a solvent-based primer to create an odour proof seal. Or, better yet, ensure that any remaining bacteria are eliminated by utilising paints that contain anti-bacterial elements. In this instance, we recommend that you use an alkali resistant sealer. Application is incredibly simple, and your normal paint can be applied straight over the top


Liczę że chociaż jedna osoba odpowie mi w tym temacie, bo spodziewałem się większej aktywności.

----------


## fotohobby

No to napisze, ze mam sciany pomalowane Beckersem, Duluxem, sufity Tikurrilla i Bondexem.

Nic nie puchnie, nic nie śmierdzi.
Moja żona robi se senna po godzinie 21, ja po 24, jeśli to ci to w czyms pomoże.

EDIT: wszystkie farby opisane, jako "lateksowe"

----------


## Creonix

Dodam jeszcze, że czytałem ten cały temat i w końcu przeczytałem całe 28 stron. Interesujące story, Śnieżką gruntem raczej więc nie będę niczego smarował.
A co do senności - to nie interesuje mnie kto kiedy chodzi spać - a o "ciężki zapach" który powoduje otępienie i senność o którym ktoś, nie pamiętam czy ty czy ktoś inny wspominał. No bo gdyby się zdarzyło, że coś, to ja nie mam dokąd "uciekać" a remontów nie cierpię i na poprawki nie mam cierpliwości.
Tak czy siak, pomalowałem u siebie rok temu śnieżką satynową (nie Barwy natury tylko seria Satynowa gdyby ktoś miał wątpliwości), nic nie śmierdziało, więc chyba jest ok ale dla pewności już poprawki i drugie malowanie zrobię inną farbą.
Wynika z całości że problem był tylko z gruntem i możliwe że z niektórymi kolorami Barw Natury, niestety ostatecznej odpowiedzi nie ma, nawet po przeczytaniu wątku.
Ciekawe jak potoczyła się historia u osób które pisały tu 1-2 lata temu a potem umilkły.
Ja wybrałem i zapisałem w pliku najciekawsze metody radzenia sobie ze smrodem kocim (denaturat, soda, mleko) ,więc jakby komuś się nie chciało przechodzić przez tyle stron to niech pisze a ja jak nie zgubię pliku to wrzucę.

----------


## fotohobby

Nie piszą, bo zapach się ulotnił. I to raczej nie denaturat, czy soda pomogły, a czas...

----------


## anna2929

Nie mogę się zgodzić, ponieważ czas u mnie nie pomógł. Minęło uwaga...6,5 roku! I nadal czuć niestety, najgorzej w upalne, jak również wilgotne dni.

----------


## tolka

A ja planuje wysmarowac sciany denaturatem, bo powoli trace cierpliwosc w oczekiwaniu na ulotnienie sie smrodu...
Tydzien temu zamontowane zostaly tam drzwi, to na drugi dzien myslelismy, ze zwymiotujemy po wejsciu do tego pokoju...
Ktos kiedys pisal, ze ten smrodek w polaczeniu z innym zapachem, np drewna z nowych mebli, dziwnie sie nasila. U mnie sie tak stalo z zapachem z nowych drzwi  :sad: 
W innych pokojach pachnie, a tu "kociarnia"  :sad: 
Jak denaturat nie pomoze, to czeka nas zdzieranie scian do cegly  :sad:

----------


## anna2929

Doskonale Panią rozumiem, u nas jest to samo. Po wejściu na górę czuć w przedpokoju zapach lakieru z drzwi, tyle że zostały one zamontowane 3 lata temu. Gdyby to tylko ode mnie zależało wszystko byłoby zdarte, ale niestety mąż się nie zgadza na zrywanie ścian w domu i nadal czeka aż zapach się ulotni...

----------


## markkk

Witam
Przypadkiem trafiłem na ten temat  bo niedługo będę malował i bylem zdecydowany na Śnieżkę grunt. Ale po przeczytaniu całego tematu nie chce ryzykować i chyba nie kupię jej. 
W takim razie może polecicie jakaś dobrze kryjącą farbe podkładową na nowe tynki CW bez gładzi? Chyba ze Śnieżka jest już poprawiona i nie śmierdzi ?

----------


## fotohobby

Cześć domu (npo tym, jak trafiłem na ten wątek) przemalowałem podkładową z Beckersa.
Konsystencja i krycie Śnieżki było lepsze, ale już nie ryzykowałem.

----------


## tkaczor123

Jak są niedawno robione tynki i pomalowane śnieżką grunt to faktycznie czuć jakby kot się zsikał lub pozostawił coś więcej.
Pierwszy raz się z tym spotkałem na szczęście nie u siebie.  Pewnie jakaś reakcja chemiczna musi zachodzić albo tynk niedoschnięty taki odór zostawia. Ja malowałem u siebie śnieżką grunt i tego nie doświadczyłem.

----------


## Busters

> Witam
> Przypadkiem trafiłem na ten temat  bo niedługo będę malował i bylem zdecydowany na Śnieżkę grunt. Ale po przeczytaniu całego tematu nie chce ryzykować i chyba nie kupię jej. 
> W takim razie może polecicie jakaś dobrze kryjącą farbe podkładową na nowe tynki CW bez gładzi? Chyba ze Śnieżka jest już poprawiona i nie śmierdzi ?


Bolix active grunt wszystko bez problemu

----------


## markkk

a kiedy malowaleś i na jakie tynki ?

----------


## markkk

> Jak są niedawno robione tynki i pomalowane śnieżką grunt to faktycznie czuć jakby kot się zsikał lub pozostawił coś więcej.
> Pierwszy raz się z tym spotkałem na szczęście nie u siebie.  Pewnie jakaś reakcja chemiczna musi zachodzić albo tynk niedoschnięty taki odór zostawia. Ja malowałem u siebie śnieżką grunt i tego nie doświadczyłem.


Kiedy malowaleś i jakie tynki ?

----------


## lambert86

hej, ja mam tynki gipsowe knaufa robione pod koniec czerwca. Kupiłem tę śnieżkę grunt pomalowałem na próbę 1 ścianę - nic mi nie śmierdzi jest całkowicie bezwonna a do tego zarąbiście kryje.

ale starcha troche mam, bo ludzie pisali ze im śmierdzi po jakimś czasie hmm
moze była jakas wadliwa partia?  ja swoje wiadro kupiłem w obi.

----------


## fotohobby

Myślę, że w końcu zmienili skład

----------


## tkaczor123

Tynki miałem robione w lutym malowałem u siebie w sierpniu i nic się nie dzieje. Kumpel co przez papirologie ma opóźnienie w budowie ta sama ekipa robiła mu tynki koło lipca teraz niedawno gruntował i malował (mówiłem mu że za szybko bo 1,5 miesiąca minęło) dobrze ze pomalował tylko 3 pomieszczenia, myślałem że mu kot na budowę wpadł i najszczał taki lekki smrodek był. Później to  kupił snieżke eko i z gruntem rozrobił i malował. W pracy wzioł 2 tygodnie urlopu i ściany malował(pewnie też śnieżką ) a czy dalej czuć to muszę do niego podjechać, a u mnie z czasem krucho.

----------


## kaszpir007

Ja na początku miałem kupić grunt od Śnieżki ale po przeczytaniu opinii zrezygnowałem , bo nie chciałem ryzykować.
Kupiłem grunt Dekorala i nie było żadnych niespodzianek ...

A co do Śnieżki , to "dziękI" opiniom i problemom z ich gruntem nie kupiłem żadnej farby od Śnieżki ...

Najśmieszniejsze w tym jest to że na forum Muratora udzielają się sama "Śnieżka" ale o problemach o ich gruncie i chęci pomocy poszkodowanym cisza.

----------


## hektor80

ja gruntowałem Beckersem. malowało się bardzo dobrze, żadnego przykrego zapachu. Praktycznie bezwonny. Ale nie wiem czy może zrobiłem coś źle, bo jak teraz akrylowałem ościeżnice drzwi wew. to w kilku miejscach taśma (niebieska, czyli dość słaba) była w stanie oderwać farbę razem z gruntem, do czystego tynku  :sad:  Spotkaliście się z czymś takim?

----------


## tkaczor123

Miałeś sam tynk CW czy gładzie?, bo jak to drugie to pewnie słabo odpylona powierzchnia po szlifowaniu.

----------


## hektor80

sam tynk CW. myślę że powierzchnie bardzo dobrze odpyliłem. Ściana była naprawdę gładka...

----------


## markkk

> Myślę, że w końcu zmienili skład


Może by przedstawiciel Śnieżki się wypowiedział czy coś poprawili w składzie a nawet powiedział co konkretnie? przynajmniej by poprawili sobie opinie i zwiększyli popyt na ich produkty.

----------


## markkk

Czy może ktoś podpowiedzieć czym się różnią farby podkładowe dekoral grunt lateksowy od dekoral silver ? konsultant nie umiał odpowiedzieć i doradzić który do tynków CW tylko ogólnikowo coś mówił. Chodzi mi który lepszy, lepiej kryjący, gęściejszy, na nowe tynki CW.

----------


## rustin

W przyszłym roku czeka mnie gruntowanie nowych tynków CW. Sam się zastanawiam co na nie dać , grunt śnieżki a na to farba czy nie ryzykować ? może ktoś wie czy już nie ma takich cyrków z zapachem ?

pytanie tego typu , czy nowe tynki gruntować atlasem grunt ( tym mleczkiem ) rozrobionym pół na pół z wodą a dopiero potem gruntem typu śnieżka co po malowaniu ma biały kolor ? czy bez sensu ta pierwsza warstwa atlasu?

----------


## kejti123

co jakiś czas tu zaglądam. U nas 3 rok po malowaniu snieżką. W lato nadal bez otwierania okien i z zasłonietymi oknami bo inaczej smród. 
Już to chyba pisałam. Ludzie nie zastanawiajcie się tylko tego nie kupujcie. Ja kiedys śnieżka wymalowałam cały dom i nic sie nie działo. Dlatego tez malujac mieszaknie także kupiłam śniezkę. Smród pojawił się dopiero jak na grunt śnieżkę położyliśy farbę . Tak więc to wchodzi w jakąś rekacje. 
Po moich doświadczeniach przestrzegłam kolezankę która robiła remont - ta powiedziała swojemu fachowcowi żeby nie uzywał śnieżki. Reakcja standardowa. Tyle lat maluje sniezką i nic sie nie dzieje ... pierwsze slysze. Fachowiec niestety zrobil po swojemu ..... Efekt masakra. 

Kupując jakąkolwiek farbę, grunt itp patrzcie na opakowaniu na zawartość LZO. Śnieżka ma max dopuszczony przez normę. A porównajcie z beckersem albo bondexem.

----------


## kerad85

Trochę to dziwne, my wszędzie dawaliśmy Śniężkę Grunt i po wyschnięciu i przewietrzeniu + malowaniu kolorem nic nie czuć. Rzeczywiście przez pierwszy dzień śmierdziało, ale potem już znikało. 
Ciekawe od czego może to zależeć, tym bardziej, że u nas wentylacja mechaniczna była wyłączona przez pierwsze dwa miesiące i też nic nie było.

----------


## tolka

we wrzesniu wysmarowalam sciany w "smierdzacym" pokoju denaturatem, przez 2-3 tygodnie smierdzialo jak w gorzelni. Gdy smrod gorzelni wywietrzal, nie bylo juz czuc "kocich sikow" lecz czuc teraz taki chemiczny jakby metaliczny smrodek... Pokoj nadal sie wietrzy cale dnie, wstawilismy tam stare niezbyt pachnace meble, ale ten smrodek i tak przebil smrodek mebli i dalej czuc ten chemiczny smrodek... 
Powoli mi sie odechciewa nawet tam wchodzic  :sad: 
Nie mamy sily zdzierac scian, gdy tylko o tym myslismy, to na starcie juz nam sie odechciewa. Za chwile bedzie rok jak smrodek tam rzadzi... 
Tyle lat ten problem istnieje na rynku i nikt nie podal konkretnego rozwiazania  :sad: 
Ten watek tez ma 30 stron i nikt nie umie pomoc  :sad: 
Jestem rozzalona i zalamana ta sytuacja...
Caly czas myslimy nad takim rozwiazaniem, by pomalowac ten pokoj uszczelniaczem do powierzchni alkalicznych Crown Alkali Resisting Sealer  http://farbycrown.eu/farby/produkty/...zchni-alk.html
Czy mozecie pomoc mi w tym wzgledzie? Jestemy kompletnymi laikami w kwestii malowania scian i po prostu juz nie wiemy jak sie ratowac...
Na wielu forach ludzie tego probowali i niby pomoglo, ale tak na prawde, czy taki uszczelniacz jest bezpieczny do pokoju dzieciecego? I czy zdrapywac farbe, ktora jest na scianach, by nim pomalowac? Nowy dom, tynki CW, raz malowane sniezka nieszczesna, a pozniej 2 warstwy farb beckersa....
z gory dziekuje za kazda pomoc, za kazda mysl

----------


## talar

Tolka, ale teraz ci smierdzi? zimą?

----------


## tolka

> Tolka, ale teraz ci smierdzi? zimą?


nie czuc amoniaku, ale to chyba zasuga denaturatu, natomiast czuc taki chemiczny smrodek, tak jakby 3 dni temu bylo tam malowane, sciany byly malowane na poczatku stycznia  :sad:

----------


## kaszpir007

Sposób jest bardzo prosty ... 

Osoby poszkodowane powinny razem udać się do prawnika i pozwać producenta do sądu za powstałe szkody( finansowe , psychiczne i uszczerbek na zdrowiu) i jej skutki ...

Gdyby takie coś się wydarzyło w USA to zapewne szybko by firma zareagowała bo wiedziała że brak reakcji może ją kosztować gigantyczne odszkodowanie ..

Jak firma ma swoich klientów głęboko gdzieś to  jedynie wysoka kara finansowa może nią wstrząsnąć ...

Dla mnie to szok. Firma od wielu lat ma tutaj swoich "rzeczników i konsultantów" ale problemu nie widzi mimo że nie jest to jednostkowy problem ...
Zamiast kontaktować się z poszkodowanymi , wysłać tam swoich techników aby sprawdzili powód powstanie problemu i aby ten problem usunąć i zmodyfikować skład gruntu tak aby ponownie nie wystąpił to udają że problemu nie ma ...

Osobiście uważam że firma na swój koszt powinna usunąć efekty swojego felernego gruntu.

Jak ?

To już jej problem.

Ja dzięki foum nie kupiłem gruntu Śnieźki mimo że chciałem. Kupiłem Dekorala i zero problemu ...

----------


## tolka

eh w naszym kraju to zawsze biedny i klient dostaje po d... ja na prawdę mam dość tej sytuacji, ale jakby mi przyszło jeszcze po sądach latać ze śnieżką, to chyba bym to przypłaciła jeszcze większym uszczerbkiem na zdrowiu  :sad: 
w moim przypadku najgorsze jest to, że nie mam rachunku za te grunty, a puszkę nadal mam, więc jestem w lesie. Wszystkie inne rachunki mam, ale to akurat kupił mój teść i nam sprezentował, dobrze, że nie poszliśmy za jego przykładem i reszta domu została pociągnięta innym tańszym gruntem, nawet nie pamiętam jakim, a tylko w pokoju ze śnieżką, gdzie miało być najlepiej i najzdrowiej, bo dla naszego małego synka, to akurat ten pokój śmierdzi i wyłączony z użytku  :sad:

----------


## markkk

> co jakiś czas tu zaglądam. U nas 3 rok po malowaniu snieżką. W lato nadal bez otwierania okien i z zasłonietymi oknami bo inaczej smród. 
> 
> Kupując jakąkolwiek farbę, grunt itp patrzcie na opakowaniu na zawartość LZO. Śnieżka ma max dopuszczony przez normę. A porównajcie z beckersem albo bondexem.


Dekoral ma max 30g/L, śnieżka tak samo, Beckers 1,5g/L. Ale inni piszą że po Dekoralu nie śmierdzi więc czy to ma znaczenie ?

----------


## Darek Volke

Całą chatę pomalowałem gruntem śnieżki w różnych odstępach czasu i nic mi nie śmierdziało. Zazwyczaj malowałem jeden pokój gruntem a na drugi dzień farbą docelową,żadnego smrodu. Ale zostało mi trochę gruntu w w wiaderku, było szczelnie zamknięte, po dwóch miesiącach chciałem go jeszcze użyć bo została kotłownia do pomalowania, jak otworzyłem wiadro to myślałem że się porzygam taki smród że się nie da opisać

----------


## Pytajnick

> Jak są niedawno robione tynki i pomalowane śnieżką grunt to faktycznie czuć jakby kot się zsikał lub pozostawił coś więcej.
> Pierwszy raz się z tym spotkałem na szczęście nie u siebie.  Pewnie jakaś reakcja chemiczna musi zachodzić albo tynk niedoschnięty taki odór zostawia. Ja malowałem u siebie śnieżką grunt i tego nie doświadczyłem.


"Kocie siki" miałem przez dwa tygodnie w domu (starym) po malowaniu Duluxem, który miał być dobry jeszcze przez pół roku. Nie wiem czy się szybciej farba zepsuła, czy wszystkie tak mają, bo malowania innych pomieszczeń tą farbą sobie odpuściłem. Dobrze, ze to lato było i okna otwarte, bo by człowiek nie wysiedział.

----------


## Damian88x

W styczniu 2017r pomalowaliśmy sypialnie farba Śnieżka Barwy Natury. Na drugi dzień ze ścian wydobywał się przerażający smród. Zgłosiłam reklamacje do Śnieżki. Proponowano mi przemyć ściany szarym mydłem i pomalować Magnatem Ceramicznym. Nie uwierzyłam ze następna farba zakryje smród, wiec zdarliśmy te farbę ze ścian. Po zdarciu zapach nadal się utrzymywał, mając wszystkiego dość zostawiliśmy pokój do wietrzenia na 11 miesięcy. Zapach zelżał ale nie do końca, wiec w grudniu 2017 pomalowaliśmy Magnatem Ceramicznym. Magnat rozwiązał problem na kilka dni. Z dnia na dzień smród się nasilał. Obecnie znów zdarliśmy te farbę i myjemy ścianę kwaskiem cytrynowym. Zgłosiłam te sprawę do sanepidu Zakładu Toksykologii Środowiska, jak również do Śnieżki. Od nikogo nie uzyskałam odpowiedzi co mam z tym zrobić. Chce zaznaczyć, ze sufit był malowany farba białą EKO hipoalergiczna i jest dobry. Do żadnej reakcji chemicznej na ścianie nie doszło, ponieważ poprzednia farba była tego samego producenta i akcesoria malarskie były nowe. Zapach wydobywa się po farbie Barwy Natury. Jestem narażona na koszty i syzyfowa prace. Do tej pory pomieszczenie jest nieużytkowe, mycie ścian kwaskiem daje powoli efekty, ponieważ nieprzyjemny zapach zelżał. Jeśli ktoś miał podobny problem i udało mu się z nim uporać proszę o kontakt pod nr 788928352

----------


## jajmar

Znam ten watek od początku , gruntu śnieżki używałem zanim to przeczytałem, potem z lekkim strachem jak tu poczytałem nic nie wyczułem. Pól roku temu robiłem remont mieszkania  majster chciał to co zwykle grunt śnieżki , tez nie było żadnego smrodu. Ekipa co mi robi remontu lubi ten produkt bo dobrze kryje. Dla jasności nie mam NIC wspólnego z  producentem tej farby. Dlaczego to piszę? - bo sie zastanawiam jak to możliwe że jednemu śmierdzi innemu nie, ja kupowalem w rożnych sklepach w rożnych miastach te farby, wiec to nie tak ze trafiłem na dobre wiadro.

----------


## coulignon

bo nie każda partia i nie na kazdym podłożu. Nie tylko śnieżka, i nie tylko w Polsce ten problem występuje. Niestety nieznane jest pochodzenie problemu. Piszą tu ludzie o LZO ale tu nie do końca o to chodzi. Choć jeden z producentów zamienił jeden koalescent (lotny związek organiczny) na inny i problem mu podobno zniknął. Ale w wątku nazwa tego producenta również się przewija więc dlatego piszę że podobno.

----------


## jacek.zoo

Witam, i mnie sięgło. 3 lata temu ściany miałem pomalowane lateksową farbą decoral, nie pamiętam nazwy, ta najbardziej odporna na ścieranie. To było pierwsze malowanie w nowym domu, po ok 2 latach odświeżałem salon, cały pomalowałem magnatem i jest ok, jedną ściane, za tv pomalowałem farbą strukturalną primacol decorative, parę dni pośmierdziało i przeszło. Dzisiaj ładna pogoda to okna pootwierane, a ściana tak zaczęła śmierdzieć że masakra. Nie tyle kocim sikiem, bardziej to smród takich kwaśnych śmierdzących stóp, tak mi się kojarzy  :smile:  myślę żeby pomalować tą ścianę magnatem, gdzieś tu czytałem że to pomaga, myślicie że pomoże? A najdziwniejsze że tą samą farbą malowałem kominek 3 lata temu i wtedy nie śmierdziała :/ oczywiście nie ta sama puszka farby  :smile: 
Chodzi o taką farbe:

----------


## goranwiesz

Dzień dobry wszystkim w trudniej sytuacji malarskiej . 29.10.2017 kupiliśmy z żona farbę Perfekcyjna Biel odporna na zmywanie i szorowanie do ścian sufitów również do drewna i metalu MAT ( seria 03.08.2022). Atest PZH  HK/B/0412/04/2017 Interior and exterior wall paints Color Bathroom PBW 3022078. Jak się okazało jest to nowa farba wprowadzona na rynek 04.09.2017, produkowana przez firmę J.W.OSTENDORF GmbH & Co.KG w Niemczech na zlecenie Kingfis..., który jest właścicielem między innymi Castor.... Po pomalowaniu wszystkiego 310m2 waliło jak w lakierni samochodowej 10.11.2017r. Myślałem że w końcu to minie i 29.12.2017 poskręcałem meble kuchnie itd. Niestety po 3 miesiącach schnięcia, wietrzenia, grzania wali chemią taką że: kapie z nosa, dusi w płucach, zbiera się na wymioty, boli głowa, szyja, czuję się jak bym 3 dni nie spał ( nie jestem alergikiem). Inne osoby zdecydowanie podobne objawy. Po wietrzeniu w deszczowe dni przy otwartych na oścież oknach przez min. 4 h i ich całkowitym zamknięciu wali po 5 min takim amoniakiem jak w oborze (końskie gów...). Po wymontowaniu i zmoczeniu płyty karton-gipsowej w innym budynku wali tak samo. Po zmoczeniu następnego dnia nie śmierdzi. Po wyschnięciu i ponownym zmoczeniu - śmierdzi. Po wymalowaniu neutralnej płyty Karton-Gipsowej (dowolny grunt np Alpin...) w innym budynku wali tak samo chemią. Po zeszlifowaniu farby ze ściany i zrzuceniu karto-gipsów oddycha się przyjemnie. Po założeniu sufitów K-G oddycha się przyjemnie. Czeka mnie jeszcze gładzenie ścian. Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy z tą farbą proszę o pilny kontakt . Podobno sprzedano 90 wiader 10 L, ale są jeszcze 5L i chyba 2,5 L.

PS. szlifowanie farby ze ściany nie jest takie trudne. Szlifierka renowacyjna z tarczą do betonu lub zwykła szlifierka (900W, 125mm)  z dokupiona osłona opylającą do odkurzacza, 1 pokój mały = 1 dzień

----------


## riot

Przeczytałem wątek i lekko mnie zmartwił. Rozumiem, że problemem nie jest Śnieżka grunt, bo smród występuje przy roznych farbach? 
Miałem w planach zrobić u siebie podkład na plytach gk właśnie Śnieżka grunt, bo czytałem dobre opinie o produkcie, a tu taki temat i trochę sie namieszało. 

Ktoś używał tego podkładu ostatnio i może potwierdzić, że jest on przyczyną smrodu ?

----------


## fotohobby

Kup podklad Beckersa, po nim nie mialem sensacji.  Choc, jako, farba podkladowa, Sniezka wypada lepiej

----------


## maciejtoya

> Przeczytałem wątek i lekko mnie zmartwił. Rozumiem, że problemem nie jest Śnieżka grunt, bo smród występuje przy roznych farbach? 
> Miałem w planach zrobić u siebie podkład na plytach gk właśnie Śnieżka grunt, bo czytałem dobre opinie o produkcie, a tu taki temat i trochę sie namieszało. 
> 
> Ktoś używał tego podkładu ostatnio i może potwierdzić, że jest on przyczyną smrodu ?



Ja w zeszłym roku używałem Śnieżka Grunt i wszystko ok. Teraz kupiłem również do gruntowania ściany w garażu i też jest ok. U mnie nic nie śmierdzi.
Też miałem wątpliwości przez zakupem ale niepotrzebnie. Grunt nakładałem na nowa gładź szpachlowa.

----------


## tkaczor123

Mogę powiedzieć że tylko w dwóch przypadkach spotkałem się że po nałożeniu tego gruntu śmierdziało, nie wiem dalej dlaczego to wystąpiło ale po 3 miesiącach będąc ani ja ani inwestory nie odczuli tego "smrodu". Ostatnio nakładałem w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym 2 razy i nic nie śmierdziało( nakładałem tylko dlatego że zostało i szkoda było wylewać, ściany po 10 miesiącach od nałożenia tynku)

----------


## jacek.zoo

U mnie uporalem sie ze smrodem, zastosowalem farbe na plamy
http://www.dekoral.pl/produkty/Zadan.../Renostyl-Plus
To jest farba olejna, ale zostawia matowe podłożea nie blyszczace jak lamperia i po tym mozna spokojnie malowac, ja na to pomalowalem magnatem. Wczoraj caly dzien okna pootwierdane a po smrodzie ani sladu. U mnie bylo 4m2 sciany, jak ktos mamcaly dom do wymalowania to troche kosztowne :/

----------


## habakuk

czy komuś udało się rozwiązać problem inaczej, niż malując farbą olejną, czy zostaje kucie?

----------


## habakuk

update ode mnie: dwukrotne pomalowanie wapnem gaszonym pomogło

----------


## Pytajnick

Daty, daty i jeszcze raz daty produkcji trzeba sprawdzać i wybierać świeżą farbę/grunt. To chyba najbardziej pomaga  :smile:

----------


## przemo1

> Daty, daty i jeszcze raz daty produkcji trzeba sprawdzać i wybierać świeżą farbę/grunt. To chyba najbardziej pomaga


"... Śnieżka grunt nie była przeterminowana, ważność do 2018 roku, prod. 2014..." 

To cytat z pierwszego postu w tym wątku (03.2015r), potem są podobne potwierdzenia. Daty nie są tu przyczyną, choć jak najbardziej się zgadzam - użycie "świeższej" farby nie zaszkodzi.

----------


## Pytajnick

Moje jedyne doświadczenia z "kocimi sikami" były właśnie po pomalowaniu farbą (nie Śnieżka) mającą pół roku do upłynięcia terminu przydatności i od tamtej pory wybieram lub podpowiadam inwestorom, by brali świeże a szczególnie po tym jak mi znajoma pracująca w markecie powiedziała, jak i gdzie farby "zimują"
 Grunt Śnieżki stosuję od lat (unikam produktów ECO i z marketów) na nowe i stare ściany i jakoś smród mi się nie trafił...co nie znaczy, że ktoś nie mógł mieć pecha, bo to przecież mieszanina różnych składników i mogło się czegoś więcej lub dolać .

----------


## Pytajnick

> update ode mnie: dwukrotne pomalowanie wapnem gaszonym pomogło


To ciekawe... bo skoro wapno gaszone eliminuje pasożyty, drobnoustroje itp, to może w tych farbach/gruntach coś się zalęgło?

----------


## talar

Witam wszystkich,
napisze ten post w celu pocieszenia, bo sam szukalem pomocy na tym forum i rozwiazania problemu.
Moje wiadomosci są z roku 2016 i 2017. Toczyłem boje ze Śnieżką wszystkimi możliwymi sposobami. 
najpierw w skrocie jak to wyglądało u mnie:
Nowy dom, wszystko wymalowane snieżką. 
Jeden pokój barwy natury, reszta pomieszczeń sniezka Satynowa. 
Smierdziało kocimi sikami w pokoju z barwami natury, natomiast inne pokoje (Satynowa) to zapach chemiczny, żywiczny, trudny do nazwania.
W 2016 roku chciałem zrywac farby, zaczałem w jednym pokoju, ale mnie to przerosło. Nie da sie zerwać samej farby, leci od razu z gładzia i nawet tynkami. Poddalem sie po jednej scianie. Pozniej toczyłem bitwę ze Śnieżką, firma dostarczyła mi farby na przemalowanie (Magnat) i zaplacila za roboty - niby pomogło na kocie siki od barw natury, ale ja nadal coś czułem. Magnatem od Sniezki przemalowałem równiez pozostałe pomieszczenia ktore były wczesniej pokryte Satynową i ktore smierdziały chemicznie. Tutaj Magnat na niewiele sie zdał. Nadal czułem coś chemicznego. I tak trzy sezony z rzędu (od marca 2016) wchodziłem do domu z wkur*em/depresja ze mam nową chatę, a nie czuje sie z niej komfortowo bo mi cos smierdzi. Az do teraz kiedy przestalo to byc wczuwalne. 
Wniosek jaki mi sie nasuwa na podstawie obserwacji: Farba musi sie WYSMIERDZIEC, im wiecej wietrzysz tym bardziej smierdzi i nastepuje jakas reakcja. Dlaczego tak mniemam? Bo pierwsze przestało smierdziec pomieszczenie, które miało caly czas otwarte okno (suszarnia) i tam nie malowałem magnatem, wiec reakcja była ulatwiona. Sypialnia od kocich sikow z Barw natury tez przestala juz smierdziec w poprzednim roku (czesto tam wietrzę). Ostatnie przestaly śmierdzieć w 2018 korytarze ktore były najmniej wietrzone i kotłownia. W tym roku zaczałem tam otwierac przypadkowo czesciej okna i mam wrazenie ze przyspieszyło to reakcję. 
Coulignon miał racje w swoich twierdzeniach. Rowniez moim zdaniem Magnat tylko wydluza reakcje. Co prawda w przypadku Barw natury zmienia zapach kocich sikow na jakis inny, ale generalnie przykrywa pierwotna warstwe i utrudnia "wyparowanie" smrodu. 
Zatem rozwiazaniem problemu wg mnie jest odczekanie....Wiem ze to trudne, bo kosztowalo mnie to sporo nerwow ktore udzielaly sie rowniez rodzinie, ale dopiero teraz przestalo u mnie smierdziec.
BTW probowalem rowniez innych metod: woda utleniona, vanish, soda oczyszczona itp. Zapach tych srodkow tylko maskowal zapach sniezki. Szkoda waszej pracy. Po takim czyszczeniu smrodek i tak wroci predzej czy pozniej. Trzeba mu dac czas zeby sie wywietrzyl. 
Nie wiem jak działa crown alkali resisting sealer i bylem juz gotow go uzyc, ale na szczescie nie musze. 
Zycze wytrwalosci i sily, bo ten problem naprawde potrafi czlowieka zniszczyc :/ 
Na szczescie zycie pokazalo ze jest jakies pozytywne zakonczenie  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

PS dotyczy to nie tylko sniezki, ale sniezka to  najczesciej uzywana farba na naszym rynku i stad skala problemu. Odczekanie moim zdaniem bedzie dobre rowniez na problemy z uciazliwym zapachem produktow innych producentow.

----------


## czarna79

> Dzień dobry wszystkim w trudniej sytuacji malarskiej . 29.10.2017 kupiliśmy z żona farbę Perfekcyjna Biel odporna na zmywanie i szorowanie do ścian sufitów również do drewna i metalu MAT ( seria 03.08.2022). Atest PZH  HK/B/0412/04/2017 Interior and exterior wall paints Color Bathroom PBW 3022078. Jak się okazało jest to nowa farba wprowadzona na rynek 04.09.2017, produkowana przez firmę J.W.OSTENDORF GmbH & Co.KG w Niemczech na zlecenie Kingfis..., który jest właścicielem między innymi Castor.... Po pomalowaniu wszystkiego 310m2 waliło jak w lakierni samochodowej 10.11.2017r. Myślałem że w końcu to minie i 29.12.2017 poskręcałem meble kuchnie itd. Niestety po 3 miesiącach schnięcia, wietrzenia, grzania wali chemią taką że: kapie z nosa, dusi w płucach, zbiera się na wymioty, boli głowa, szyja, czuję się jak bym 3 dni nie spał ( nie jestem alergikiem). Inne osoby zdecydowanie podobne objawy. Po wietrzeniu w deszczowe dni przy otwartych na oścież oknach przez min. 4 h i ich całkowitym zamknięciu wali po 5 min takim amoniakiem jak w oborze (końskie gów...). Po wymontowaniu i zmoczeniu płyty karton-gipsowej w innym budynku wali tak samo. Po zmoczeniu następnego dnia nie śmierdzi. Po wyschnięciu i ponownym zmoczeniu - śmierdzi. Po wymalowaniu neutralnej płyty Karton-Gipsowej (dowolny grunt np Alpin...) w innym budynku wali tak samo chemią. Po zeszlifowaniu farby ze ściany i zrzuceniu karto-gipsów oddycha się przyjemnie. Po założeniu sufitów K-G oddycha się przyjemnie. Czeka mnie jeszcze gładzenie ścian. Czy ktoś miał podobne problemy z tą farbą proszę o pilny kontakt . Podobno sprzedano 90 wiader 10 L, ale są jeszcze 5L i chyba 2,5 L.
> 
> PS. szlifowanie farby ze ściany nie jest takie trudne. Szlifierka renowacyjna z tarczą do betonu lub zwykła szlifierka (900W, 125mm)  z dokupiona osłona opylającą do odkurzacza, 1 pokój mały = 1 dzień


Mamy ten sam problem.
Kupiliśmy farbę, wymalowaliśmy mieszkanie i po 2 tygodniach smród nieziemski.
Sprawdziłam nr seryjny mamy tą samą farbę z tej samej serii.
*HK/B/0412/04/2017*
Dziś złożyliśmy reklamację, że chcemy zwrot pieniędzy i żądamy, aby nam tą farbę usunięto ze ścian.

----------


## maciejtoya

Wczesniej pisalem, ze u mnie grunt nie smierdzi az do czasu gdy na zagruntowana sciane (sniezka grunt) uzylem farby sniezka satynowa kolor 514 - sentymentalna podroz. 
Teraz wiem czym jest zapach "kocich sikow". Pomimo wietrzenia czuc to intensywnie 3 miesiac. Nie da sie przebywac w tym pokoju.
Co mozna z tym zrobic ? 
Dodam ze inne pokoje malowane magnatem oraz duluxem - zero smrodu.
Wg mnie ewidentny problem jest z farba. 
Mam nowy dom. Wszystkie sciany przygotowane w ten sam sposob.

----------


## fighter1983

ja troche tego nie rozumiem. 
tyle osob czyta ten watek... 
Coulignon zdiagnozowal problem, Colignon podal rozwiazanie, Coulignon ma swoj odpowiednik farby gruntujacej sniezka - Chems DVL ktory kosztuje mniej niz sniezka, jest lepszy, jest tanszy 
Colignon wreszcie produkuje bardzo dobrej jakosci farby wewnetrzne (plus jedna na moja wylacznosc zewnetrzna) jakosci takiej ktorej nie powstydzilby sie Caparol , Beckers , Tikurilla o 30-40% tansze od wyzej wymieionych marek. 
Wreszcie Colignon jest naszym kolega z forum, polskim producentem, placacym podatki w Polsce i wrecz nieprzyzwoicie byloby koledze tak pozytecznemu nie pomoc wybierajac jego produkty. 

Ja wybralem juz dawno temu - wprowadzilem do dystrybucji marke Chems pomimo tego ze nie jest znana, ze jest trudniejsza w sprzedazy niz "topowe marki" 
Kominek w domu mam pomalowany Silkemalem
pomieszczenia w firmie tez: Chems forste i czesciowo silkemal zeby "na zywo" moc ja testowac. 
Silkemal stoi obok Caparol Capasilan i tu wstydu nie ma. Tyle ze jedno jest znane, drugie nie. 

Wreszcie; moj staly odbiorca - Holender malujacy Capatrendem i Capasilanem wlasnie przetestowal Chemsowe: Forste/Vakerrmat/Silkemal i stwierdzil ze nastepne zamowienie to juz tylko Chems. Czyli okazuje sie, ze nasz forumowy kolega potrafi zastniec na rynku europejskim, konkurujac z wielkimi koncernami: jakoscia, cena (to bez problemu), podejsciem do klienta. 

Czy ten watek ludze czytaja dopiero jak juz wymaluja ta cuchnaca sniezka?

----------


## Pytajnick

Hm..a ja rozumiem. Większość ludzi wchodzi na forum po wystąpieniu problemu - to po pierwsze. Po drugie.. nie wiem kto, gdzie i za ile, ale właśnie zapytałem kolegi, który ma sklep z farbami. Śnieżkę  10L wystawia za 18zł taniej niż by wystawił Chems DVL 10L  z taką samą marżą. 
A w takiej pipidówce jak moja CCC to podstawa  :wink: 
Zapewne są hurtownie gdzie mógłby kupić taniej, ale sklepy maja jakieś tam umowy, zniżki itd jeśli biorą tylko z jednej.

PS - polecasz na kominek? Ja będę stawiał, więc może namówię inwestora na tę farbę.

----------


## fighter1983

a ja wlasnie patrze na ceneo: 
od 58-64 sniezka za 10L czyli przyjmijmy srednia 6,10 za L
DVL-ka 12L u mnie 75 czyli: 6,25 za L 
https://med-bud.pl/chems-chems-dvl-12l,c64,p190,pl.html

cena praktycznie taka sama w detalu, przy wiekszych ilosciach mozliwa jakas tam negocjacja. 
Silkemal u mnie jest dokladnie na piecokominku zbudowanym przez Piotrka Bature, rozgrzewa mi se to niemilosiernie w momencie "pelnej pary" i zarowno farba jak i mozaika szklana klejona na bialy H40 no limit daje sobie rade. 
mam tak: od frontu - jakies 30cm od podlogi pas silkemala, okolo 90cm pas mozaiki szklanej i powyzej czyli jakies 110cm znowu silkemalem
boki wymalowane silkemalem. 
najtrudniejszy w uzytkowaniu jest ten 30cm pas pod mozaika szklana bo brudzi sie niemilosiernie, ale zmywak z detergentem+ciepla woda zmywa to do stanu "sprzed" a zmywane juz bylo... ojoj... z 15x co najmniej.

----------


## kuusamo

zużyłem 20L gruntu śnieżki. Zapach - bliżej nieokreślony, ale raczej neutralny - zniknął po około 24h. Żaden tam smród czy coś, chemia i tyle. Wietrzenie załatwi sprawę. Pomalowane magnatem.

----------


## maciejtoya

Czy jest na to jakiś sposób by pozbyc się tego smrodu bez szlifowania ścian ? Chodzi mi o to czy można to zamalować np magnatem lub inna farba ?
Wietrzenie nic nie daje.

----------


## habakuk

jeszcze jeden update ode mnie: malowane w marcu śnieżką, gruntem. smród kocich sików. 
mycie, vanish, nic nie pomogło. dopiero bardzo slidne przemalowanie wapnem gaszonym w beczce. 
dzisiaj świeży, absolutnie neutralny klimat w pokoju.

----------


## ernest210

Mnie niestety ten problem również dotkną, ale na szczęście u mnie pomogła soda..
Kupiłem śnieżkę białą satyna. Najgorsze jest to, że biała farba faktycznie ma taki smrodek chemiczny i może wydawać się, że to jest zwykły zapach farby. Niestety po trzech dniach smród był nie do zniesienia.

Problem rozwiązałem używając sody oczyszczonej, o czym była mowa już w tym temacie. 
Wyglądało to tak
Kupiłem 5kg sody w saszetkach po 100g.
Z 15 gąbek do zmywania takich, co używa się do mycia naczyń z jedną zieloną szorstką stroną (gąbki te większe).
I tak jedna saszetka do spryskiwacza ogrodowego na 1 litr wody i jedna saszetka do miski z 1.5-2 litry wody. Miska była do mycia gąbki, którą szorowałem ścianę.
Generalnie leciałem od sufitu do podłogi takimi pasami o szerokości 1 metra (pokój ma 17 m2 o wysokości 2,6). 
Tylko, że po umyciu takiego jednego pasa woda z miski do wymiany. Samo mycie ściany sprowadzało się do jej solidnego spryskiwania i szorowania. Ścianę szorowałem aż zaczynała prześwitywać stara zamalowana farba.
Mycie pokoju zajęło mi 8 godzin (robiłem to sam). 
Pokój był pozamykany grzejniki odkręcone i właściwie nie wietrzyłem. Po zakończeniu mycia uchyliłem tylko drzwi do przedpokoju gdzie są wentylacje, aby powoli się wietrzyło i ochładzało.
I tu mała uwaga pokój myłem w sobotę w poniedziałek wydawało mi się, że mycie nie pomogło w 100% było czuć jeszcze smrodek, ale w środę przyszło wyraźne przełamanie smrodu od tego momentu z dnia na dzień było tylko lepiej.
Od tego czasu minęły trzy tygodnie i smród pozostał przykrym wspomnieniem.

Nigdy więcej śnieżki.

----------


## maciek.wrc

Witajcie! 4 lata mnie tu nie było. 
Przez ten cały czas u mnie spokój, ale tydzień temu podmalowałem fragment ściany i smrodek wrócił, zatem to dalej jest w ścianie  :Smile:  Na szczęście po 4-5 dniach wywietrzało, ale wciąż zadziwia mnie to zjawisko, więc wróciłem tu coś poczytać. 
Ciekawostka 1 - postawiłem oczyszczacz powietrza przy ścianie i wyświetlacz nic nie pokazał.
Ciekawostka 2 - przy tej ścianie wisiała bawełniana bluza, która przeszła tym zapachem, że aż strach.
W tym roku chciałbym przemalować ten pokój całkowicie. Już się boję...

----------


## aleks16

Dzięki za informację, u nas też po jakimś czasie wszystko wywietrzało. Tylko niepokoi mnie Twoja informacja, że jak pomalowałeś po jakimś czasie to znowu zaczęło śmierdzieć. Ja malowałam całą sypialnię w listopadzie i w dalszym ciągu nic nie czuć. Zastanawiam się teraz czy nie będzie smrodu w lecie.

----------


## aleks16

Dodam jeszcze, że u nas smród był tylko po zagruntowaniu, jak przestało całkowicie śmierdzieć to wtedy zdecydowaliśmy nałożyć farbę. Malowaliśmy bondexem i nie śmierdziało. Teraz mija drugi rok jak mieszkamy i nadal nie śmierdzi. Oby to już nigdy nie wróciło.

----------


## mon_pnie

Witam. Zarejestrowałam się na forum, ponieważ mam taki sam problem - ściany śmierdzą po zagruntowaniu Śnieżką i pomalowaniu Tikkurilą  :sad:  Mija już kilka miesięcy i niestety wietrzenie nic nie daje...przejrzałam wszystkie wpisy, zapoznałam się z tematem, widzę, że ile przypadków, tyle rozwiązań. Jeśli smród ma się utrzymywać kilka lat to prędzej zwariuję albo po prostu sprzedam mieszkanie  :sad:  czy jest tutaj ktoś może z okolic Poznania i chętnie podjechałby ocenić czy to rzeczywiście taki sam przypadek i ewentualnie doradzić?

----------


## jacentyy

^^
Nie rozumeim kompletnie sytaucji , że ktoś maluje Tikkurilą a kupuje grunt od sniezki , tikkurilla ma swoje grunty....

----------


## Poszukujacy

Aż mnie zmroziło, jak przeczytałem cały wątek. Od 4 tygodni próbowałem zlokalizować koci smród moczu. Najpierw myślałem, że to obudowa telewizora powieszonego na ścianie. Nawet wezwałem serwisanta. Zapach pojawiał się i znikał za telewizorem. . Serwisant zdjął obudowę wyłożył na taras 35C w cieniu i nic. Mimo to zaproponował wymianę. Następnego dnia temperatury spadły i koci smród pojawił się znowu. Z czasem doszedłem do wniosku, że najbardziej czuć przy większej wilgotności niż temperaturze. To obwąchiwanie dla mnie i żony stało się obsesją, nie mam kotów dla jasności. Dopiero jak zacząłem obwąchiwać ścianę to mnie olśniło. Farba którą pomalowałem ścianę za telewizorem to Grunt Śnieżka biała. Wieszałem wieszak na TV i musiałem przesunąć kabel, rozkułem, zatynkowałem i pomalowałem. Od tamtej pory smród . Teraz czeka mnie zrywanie farby na szczęście około 6m2. Współczuję tym co malowali tym gów..m cały dom lub mieszkanie.

----------


## fighter1983

coulignon ! Olsnilo mnie !
DVL jest za drogi, za nie taki za jakis... ludzie przychodza post factum. 
Zamykaj sie w labo z cuchnacym gruntem i szukaj neutralizatora zapachu dla cuchnacego kocim moczem gruntu 
i trezba go opracowac, wyprodukowac i tu wrzucic i juz... problem nie zniknie, ludzie beda dalej kupowac ten gruncik i pozniej tu przyjda po neutralizator. 
a moze zaczac produkowac dla wytworcy tego gruntu? niech bedzie w komplecie?

----------


## kubiak666

Witam. Okolo 5 lat temu pomalowalem parter nowego domu gruntem sniezka. Sciany smierdzialy cale wakacje ale przed zimą same przestaly. Potem pomalowalem je farba rowniez śnieżki.. Biała. Nie smierdzialo wcale. Po 3 latach dopiero zaczalem rowniez robic pietro domu. No i sciany juz bez gruntu, pomalowalem znowu farba śnieżki. Od tego czasu 1 pokoj smierdzi bardzo mocno a pozostale nie smierdza tylko w tych pomieszczeniach jest taki zapach jak by nigdy okien nie otwierano. Denerwowal mnie już ten smrod pierwszego smierdzącego pokoju wiec sciany przemylem perhydrolem. No i tu uwaga... Od 2 tygodni tak smierdzi ze musiałem uszczelnic drzwi od spodu aby smrod nie przedostawal sie na reszte piętra.. Jak otworze pokoj to wszyscy kichamy, tak drażni nos. Okno ciągle otwarte bo mrozow nie ma to próbuje wywietrzyc. Jedyna opcja jaka mi przychodzi na myśl to wapno. Niestety z perhydrolem tez tak mówiłem a pogorszylem sprawe. Teraz żałuję. Czekam juz tak dlugo licząc na to ze zapach sam minie ze musze cos dzialac bo sie samo widze nie ulotni. Jedna uwaga. Sciany na calym piętrze pomalowane sa na 1 raz. Jeden pokój pomalowalem jakas niezmywalną najtansza farba dekorala i tylko tam nic nie śmierdzi. To musi byc jakas bakteria z która reaguję farba lateksowa. Trzeba myśleć w kierunku jej zlikwidowania. Ktos pisal ze pomaga mleko uht. Ale czy takie mleko na scianie po czasie nie zacznie smierdziec ?  W usa taki produkt pociągnął by za sobą licze pozwy sądowe. W Polsce od lat widzę produkt wywołuje te same problemy i nadal jest w sprzedazy i ma sie dobrze.

----------


## coulignon

Z całą pewnością to nie jest bakteria. Na razie przyczyną nieznana ale bakteria została wykluczona w testach u producenta konserwantów. Akurat nie dotyczyło to Śnieżki ale farby innego producenta z identycznym problemem.

----------


## Janekk1234

Gdzie teraz jest ten od Śnieżki acryl putz co wcina się w każdy temat o wykończeniu ścian i wkleja reklamę tego produktu.
Halooo

----------


## kubiak666

Myslalem o bakterii poniewaz sniezka oficjalnie doradza przemycie scian perhydrolem roscienczonym do 3.5%.  Na innym forum pewna kobieta po 2 latach smrodu, przemyla sciany najpierw perhydrolem potem mlekiem i ponownie perhydrolem i problem rozwiazala w kilka dni. U mnie po wodzie utlenionej jest gorzej. Myślę czy nie zagruntowac tego atlasem i zamknąć smród pod nową warstwą. Zastanawiam sie rowniez dlaczego na parterze smród zniknal po kilku miesiacach, nawet nie zauwazylem kiedy, a tu utrzymuje sie juz tak dlugo. Kolejna sprawa to pytanie gdzie mozna zakupic wspomniane tu farby chems ? Online ? Czesto cos remontuje i sniezki juz nie użyje. Musze przeskoczyc na cos innego.

----------


## coulignon

Zmiany w profilu produkcji,  farby nie są już dostępne. Może wrócą kiedyś ale na razie skupiam się na żywicach epoksydowych i innych układach posadzkowych.

----------


## donvitobandito

A może murarze lub tynkarze gdzieś wcisnęli Ci np. jajko z nakutą dziurką. Taki smród również może być wyczuwalny bardzo długo.

Bo to w sumie dziwna sprawa. Ten grunt o którym piszesz, jest mega popularny. Musiałbyś mieć pecha, że akurat u Ciebiecie znalazła się jakaś ferelna puszka... Też go stosowałem i farby też od Śnieżki i powiem Ci, że nic nie czuć. 

Gdyby coś było z nim nie tak posypały by się pozwy zbiorowe. Przecież, to duża, wypłacalna Firma.

----------


## Dziesiatka

> . Musiałbyś mieć pecha, że akurat u Ciebiecie znalazła się jakaś ferelna puszka... .


Taa....Ludzie piszą o tym smrodzie od 2015r. O jakiej felernej puszce Ty piszesz?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bertha

Latem  2015 zleciłem  remont piwnicy na cywilizowane pomieszczenia. Fachowiec w porządku, znany mi od lat 90' , kładł glazurę u znajomych i rodziny, uwinął  się sprytnie.  Więc zagrywek typu jajko pod tynkiem nie brałem pod uwagę,   bo nie było powodów.   Remont z malowaniem skończony w wakacje.  Smród kocich sików był dosyć intensywny.  Ruch w piwnicy umiarkowany, dopiero w sezonie grzewaczym gdy schodziłem cześciej do pieca to intensywnośc smrodu zmalała. Smród wiązałem z zanieczyszczonym piaskiem użytym przy pracach murarskich.  Wtedy jako jedyny w okolicy psa nie miałem, więc koty buszowały jak najęte. Starałem się przesiewać piasek na każdy dzień prac, ale zawsze coś gównianego się mogło przeszwarcować a na siki sita nie ma.  Na szczęście robiłem zdjęcia używanych  materiałów.   Gdy chyba ponad  rok póżniej trafiłem na ten wątek, zaraz zajrzałem na fotki.   Marka Śnieżka była na fotkach jak wół. W międzyczasie smród wywietrzał, zresztą pralnia ma dobrą wentylację a drzwi na korytarz trzymałem uchylone. Wprawdzie grawitacyjną, lecz zimą bardzo sprawną wiec problem sam się rozwiązał.  Ale pojawił się w wskutek użycia określonych materiałów.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Taa....Ludzie piszą o tym smrodzie od 2015r. O jakiej felernej puszce Ty piszesz?
> Pozdrawiam


To ok. Po prostu nigdy nie słyszałem o tym.

----------


## finlandia

> To ok. Po prostu nigdy nie słyszałem o tym.


To pocztaj pierwsze strony a zobaczysz co to za "firma"..

----------


## donvitobandito

> To pocztaj pierwsze strony a zobaczysz co to za "firma"..


Nie przekładał bym tak tego... 
To chyba najbardziej popularny grunt w Polsce, obecny w setkach tysięcy domów. No i teraz wiadomo, że skoro coś jest najbardziej popularne, to największa szansa, że o reklamacjach z danym produktem usłyszymy, nawet jeżeli procentowo będzie ich najmniej, w stosunku do ilości sprzedanych produktów.

Bo gdyby u wszystkich co stosowali ten grunt coś śmierdziało, to można byłoby to przełożyć na produkt całościowo. Tak, jest wiele zależnych moim zdaniem. Bo te reklamacje nie dotyczą pewnie nawet dziesiętnej części procenta sprzedanych gruntów.

----------


## finlandia

Tłumacz to sobie jak chcesz. Ja na pewno wybiorę inny produkt i przed tym samym przestrzegam znajomych. Jeśli można ograniczyć ryzyko to czemu nie?

----------


## donvitobandito

Można na to spojrzeć też tak, że polecając inny produkt właśnie zwiększasz ryzyko reklamacji. Bo żaden inny grunt, nie jest popularny, nawet w 1/4 jak ten od Śnieżki. 
W stosunku do ilości sprzedanych produktów, te ilości niezadowolonych klientów (a głównie tacy piszą w internecie), to ilość bez znaczenia. 

To może wynikać u nich z jakiś błędów. Może grunt nie zdążył przeschnąć, może w gipsie lub tynkach znajdowały się substancję, które weszły z nim reakcję, a może niektórym naprawdę zamurowali zdechłego kota  :wink:  itd.

----------


## finlandia

Masowość nie musi oznaczać jakości. Niemal zawsze to kwestia ceny. Ja nie będę ryzykować.

----------


## donvitobandito

Ale ten smród ze ścian pojawia się- na podstawie tego co czytam w necie- nie tylko w tym gruncie, ale również w przypadku innych farb lateksowych. Najczęściej jednak mowa o Firmie Śnieżka, choć przypuszczam, że to przez popularność marki w Polsce. "Ghost odour" nazywają to na innych forach, w tym tych angielskich. Generalnie puenta jest taka by najlepiej, w ogóle nie stosować farb lateksowych. 

Tym niemniej, jest to jakiś problem, który w momencie pojawienia się oznacza tragedię, bo właściwie zrywanie farb i gładzi do tynków. Śnieżka też nie była w porządku z tego co piszą na forach, gdyż zwracała tylko koszta zakupionych produktów. Choć z drugiej strony nikt z nimi do sądu nie poszedł, dlatego nie odważył bym się wyrokować, kto tu ma rację na 100%. Ktoś tam napisał, że ktoś z pracowników Śnieżki radził by ściany przelecieć wybielaczem. Jeżeli to prawda, to jednak byłaby totalna bezczelność.

Tak jak czytałem posty osób z problemem kociego smrodu, praktycznie wszyscy (choć może coś przeoczyłem) zakupili oni produkty swoje w marketach. Raz, że tam idą te drugiej, albo i trzeciej kategorii, dwa, że warunki przechowywania często są delikatnie mówiąc poniżej średniej. Może to też jest jakaś przyczyna.

----------


## Pytajnick

Dla mnie przechowywanie to najbardziej podejrzana przyczyna smrodu, na dodatek grunt o którym mowa ma 4 lata przydatności, więc może sobie długo postać w różnych miejscach. Do tego mogą dochodzić inne - mi śmierdziało bo pomalowałem u siebie starą ścianę bez zmywania, gruntowania (za szafą we wnęce) Wcześniej malowana farbą strukturalną Baranek marki Primacol. pociągnąłem Duluxem czy Decoralem (nie pamiętam) i waliło kocimi sikami prawie miesiąc. Podobny efekt spotkałem tylko raz, kiedy inwestor w starym, poniemieckim domu, na ścianie tynkowanej gliną na słomie, zażyczył sobie tynk cienkowarstwowy. W wiaderku nie śmierdziało, po położeniu nie śmierdziało, a trzy dni później zaczęło na niemal pół roku.




> Witam. Zarejestrowałam się na forum, ponieważ mam taki sam problem - ściany śmierdzą po zagruntowaniu Śnieżką i pomalowaniu Tikkurilą


No i zgadnij co tu śmierdzi? Grunt,farba czy ich mix ?

----------


## kubiak666

Napisze jak to wyglada u mnie. Remontuje od lat. Znam sie na tym co robie. Moj dom postawilem sam. Zreszta nie jest to moj jedyny dom. Nie ma jajka w scianie... Pierwszy smród z gruntu sniezka mialem lata temu. Zakupilem w hurtowni jazbud niedaleko mojego domu. Smierdzial. Zabraklo mi i dokupilem go w sklepie practiker. Ten nowy juz nie śmierdzial. Wogole. Data produkcji farby byla świeża. Kilkutygodniowa. Smród zniknal sam po kilku miesiącach. Dom stal prawie pusty. Robiłem hydraulike u piwnicy i parter czekal sobie zagruntowany na swoją kolej. Gdy zaczalem go malowac, rowniez śnieżka... To już nie smierdzialo. Po pomalowania tez bez smrodu. Po dłuższym czasie pomalowalem tą samą farba juz bez gruntu, pietro. Smierdzi do dzis. Na jakims forum, rzecznik sniezki oficjalnie napisal zeby myć sciany perhydrolem roscienczonym do 3,5 procent. Przez infolinie telefoniczną sniezki rowniez to doradzają.  Sugerując ze woda utleniona wysterylizuje sciane zniszczy wszystko co powodowac moze ten smród. U mnie to nie zadzialalo. Chyba... Bo wietrze 2 tyg od tego zabieru i do pokoju nie wchodze. Mam jeszcze 4 pokoje to moze stac narazie pusty. Jeśli jednak perhydrol po dłuższym czasie cos da to tu o tym napisze. Dodam ze uzywalem smiezki w innych budynkach i nigdy nie smierdziala. Znajomy z jazbudu ktory sprzedal mi grunt, rowniez u siebie go stosowal i nie smierdzialo mu. Na pietrze tynk mam cementowo wapienny a na parterze gipsowy. Takze to nie tynk. Gladz franspol ale zawsze ją stosuje i nigdzie idziej zapachu nie bylo. Ozonowanie nie pomaga. Perhydrol tez nie. Pozostaje czekac. Jednak jestem Niecierpliwy i zly bo zaplacilem za produkt a nie za problem. Gdyby bylo napisane ze to smierdzi to nie kupił bym. Co z tego ze po zgloszeniu sprawy do sniezki, oddadza mi za farbe? Smrod od tego nie zniknie. To kpina z ich strony. Ja juz ich produktow nie polecam i tylko z mojego powodu stracili tysiace zlotych.. Moglem malowac nadal ich farbami ale teraz kupuje np beckersa i tym maluje. Problemow nie ma. Beckers grunt ma gorszy niestety ale nie smierdzi.

----------


## Pytajnick

Masakra...wychodzi na to, że dla bezpieczeństwa trzeba by pomalować kawałek ściany i obwąchiwać. 
Ja tym gruntem maluję odkąd się pojawił, biorę w dwóch sklepach budowlanych  tak na oko licząc 80-100l/rok i odpukać, problemów ze smrodem nie miałem. 
Po tej lekturze to u siebie będę jednak najpierw testował  :wink:

----------


## Rom-Kon

Nadal się ten smród ciągnie? Tyle lat?  :ohmy:

----------


## coulignon

Pytasz o farbę czy o to że to już druga kadencja?

----------


## finlandia

> Nadal się ten smród ciągnie? Tyle lat?


Dziwisz się? Fabryka co raz wpuści kogoś by przewietrzył, ale to nie daje rady na dłuższą metę  :wink:  
Przykry zapach zostaje w pamięci..

----------


## kubiak666

U mnie sprawa wyglada tak ze po tych kilkunastu dniach z otwartym oknem, w pokoju da sie przebywac. Moze dlatego ze temp w pokoju mocno spadla.. Jeśli nagrzeje pokoj i będzie tak jak teraz to bedzie ok. Coś tam jeszcze czuć ale nieznacznie i glowa nie boli, przebywając tam. Dam znac jesli kogos to interesuje. Moze jednak ten perhydrol cos pomaga.  On albo 2 tyg z otwartym oknem.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Pytasz o farbę czy o to że to już druga kadencja?


I jedno i drugie. I nadal nie wiadomo co i dlaczego tak reaguje?

----------


## kaszpir007

Jest na to sposób ...

Całkowity bojkot produktów te marki. Jak producent ma głęboko gdzieś swoich klientów to nie widzę powodu aby kupować ich produkty tym bardziej że są też produkty konkurencji.

Kiedyś używałem farb Śnieżki , ale po przeczytaniu wątku w nowym domu grunt latexowy kupiłem innej firmy. Farby też innej firmy.

I problemu z zapachem brak ...

Dopóki firma nie zacznie poważnie traktować klientów nie ma sensu kupować ich produktów ...

Taka jest brutalna prawda. Po co ryzykować ? Szkoda czasu , nerwów , pieniędzy i zdrowia ...

----------


## kubiak666

Moja przygoda ze sniezka sie kończy. Smród ustąpił.. Mysle ze perhydrol jednak pomogl. Smierdzialo niesamowicie po umyciu nim scian ponad 2 tyg ale teraz smrodu brak. Pokoj juz nie jest wietrzony jakos specjalnie, temp taka jak w calym domu. Wilgotnosc duza a pomimo tego nic nie czuc. Nigdy już tym szajsem nic nikomu a zwlaszcza sobie, nie pomaluje. Jak ktos boryka sie z problemem tak jak ja, praktycznie przez lata, to polecam sprobowa perhydrolem. Rozcienczyc w zimnej lodowatej wodzie albo destylowanej do 3.5 procent i przemyc gąbka. Oczywiście w rękawiczkach gumowych. Potem pokoj zamknac na 2 tyg i otworzyc w nim mocno okno. U mnie tak to wygladalo. Perhydrol z allegro za 40 zl , 5l. Ale 1 litr starczy i jeszcze zostanie... Narazie jest ok. Jesli by sie okazalo ze smrod powrocil to napisze. Pozdrawiam. Dawid

----------


## kubiak666

Niestety. Zapach powrócił. Szkoda słów. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Bertha

Pardon, kupujesz grunt/farbę aby GRUNTOWAĆ/MALOWAĆ !     Masz zyczenie być królikiem doświadczalnym?    To niech producent zapłaci.

----------


## donvitobandito

> Niestety. Zapach powrócił. Szkoda słów. Pozdrawiam


Ale czy dobrze rozumiem, że śmierdzą Ci ściany na górze, które nie były zagruntowane, tylko pomalowane samą farbą?

----------


## kaszpir007

> Niestety. Zapach powrócił. Szkoda słów. Pozdrawiam


Szczerze ?

Polska to jednak dziki , dziwny kraj ...

Ludzie kupują grunt który później śmierdzi narażając inwestora na stres , straty finansowe i jak ... zdrowotne i zamiast to wykorzystać , wynająć prawnika i wywalczyć olbrzymie odszkodowanie dają sobie spokój i sami walczą za własne pieniądze ...

W normalnym kraju firma miała by proces za procesem i gigantyczne kary i szybciutko by zmienili skład gruntu i dokładnie go przebadali zanim ponownie pojawił się na rynku ..

A tutaj ?

Raz , dwa , trzy , pecha masz ... Ty ....

----------


## kubiak666

Masz racje kaszpir. Mysle tak samo ale co ja moge. Nic nie wywalczysz. Nie udowodnisz ze malowales śnieżką. Nagrań z malowania nie mam ze maczałem wałek w ich farbie. Szkoda tego pokoju bo to taki dodatkowy pokoik na zabawki i dzieci lubily tam przesiadywac. To moja wina bo malowalem sniezka kilka lat temu i smierdziala. Ale ze 3 miesiace i jeszcze nie mieszkalem to nawet mi to nie przeszkadzalo. Teraz znowu jak głupi użyłem sniezki. No i teraz smierdzi z rok. Odechciewa sie tu mieszkac. Mam 2 domy i jak jade do tego drugiego to niebo a ziemia. Nie chce sie wierzyć ze tak sobie dom popsulem. Jak otworzysz okno to ten zapach leci pod drzwiami na parter... Trzeba dawac szmate pod drzwi jak wietrze. Tragedia. Jak kiedyś spotkam jakiegos przedstawiciela sniezki na swojej drodze to rozszarpie. Sniezka nawet mi nie odpisuje na wiadomosci z prośbą o pomoc. Oleje to i w lato przy otwartym oknie jest ok. Jak do zimy nie przejdzie to zedre to wszystko i zrobie od nowa. Albo zamalowac to czyms. Ten pokoj pomalowalem tylko na 1 raz. Mialy tam byc w wiekszosci tapety dla dzieci ale ze nie wiedzialem kiedy zona coś wybierze to pomalowalem pokoj na raz żeby jakos to wygladalo. 1 warstwa i taki smrod. Zanim pomalowalem to bylo poszpachlowane i nic nie smiedzialo. Nie dawalem gruntu pod farbę. Sciany zostały odpylone i tyle. Gruntowalem przed szpachlowaniem.

----------


## bogumilh

Witam nowo kupiony dom....
Chcialem odswiezyć  i wyszła z tego masakra.....Na starą farbę kolorową dulux pomalowalem gruntem sniezki(wszystko wyschło)na to  białą  farbą śniezki a w 2gim pokoju na razie  samym gruntem też oczywiscie śnieżki.Jak malowalem w życiu nie raz nie 2wa z czyms takim sie nie spotkałem.
Smród niesamowity,już któryś dzień.
Czy ktos uporal sie z tym smrodem bez demolki scian(u mnie byłby z tym bardzo 
powazny kłopot) .Czytałem o vanishu pelhydrolu denaturacie farbie ceramicznej itp.
Proszę o radę o radę tych co udało im sie z tym uporać,jak konkretnie do tego podejsc i od czego zacząc.

----------


## pawnook

Panowie problem dotyczy jakiego konkretnie produktu? śnieżka farba gruntująca lateksowa? czy gruntu ala unigrunt - typowe mleko/woda? Pytam bo własnie facet poleca mi przelecieć tą farbą podkładową, niby rewelacja, super itd, ale wole dopytać czy to nie ten śmierdzący produkt.

----------


## coulignon

gruntująca  lateksowa

----------


## pawnook

Dzieki. Spytalem sprzedawcy - ma tez beckersa(ogolnie zajmuje sie chemia do malowania) to powiedzial ze nic nie slyszal o takich przypadkach. Mnostwo tego sprzedaje i rewelacja, a ze smrodem to byla koedys afera, ale z gruntem jakies inny firmy - jego slowa. Nie ma co ryzykowac. Kupie beckersa Primera.

----------


## Bertha

I to jest mądre podejście.      :yes:

----------


## AgataPa

Witam, niestety mnie też dopadł ten problem. Czy jest tu jakaś osoba, która może potwierdzić, że denturat położony na ścianę może sprawić, że ściany przestaną siedzieć??????

----------


## fighter1983

Gdzie jest ten e-rzecznik sniezki z forum?
udaje ze tego watku nie ma ?
w innych dalej zaleca to capiace , g.... 
Miej jaja e-rzeczniku - bez wzgledu czy jestes kobieta czy mezczyzna i wez w firmie z kims pogadaj - no chyba ze jestes zewnetrznym copywriterem i mozesz tyle co żyd za okupacji w tej swojej korpo i jedyne co mozesz to wszem i wobec glosic jakie to zajebiste produkty mamy. 

I miejcie na tyle godnosci aby wycofac to z rynku lub posiedziec nad receptura lub - doprodukowac odsmierdzacz do gruntu jak sie komus cos takiego wydarzy i sprzedawajcie sobie dalej to "cudo" 
5 lat... i dalej bez zmian bo sie sprzedaje.... no i co z tego ze sie sprzedaje? jak wali kocimi szczynami. na prawde az tak te "złotówy" na oczy sie rzucily?

----------


## Sylw.

Gdzie jest Rzecznik Śnieżka:
tutaj:
https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...15#post7928515
projektuje łazienki.

Chyba, że to nie te Rzecznik.....

----------


## fighter1983

> Gdzie jest Rzecznik Śnieżka:
> tutaj:
> https://forum.muratordom.pl/showthre...15#post7928515
> projektuje łazienki.
> 
> Chyba, że to nie te Rzecznik.....


 :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Pytajnick

> Masakra...wychodzi na to, że dla bezpieczeństwa trzeba by pomalować kawałek ściany i obwąchiwać. 
> Ja tym gruntem maluję odkąd się pojawił, biorę w dwóch sklepach budowlanych  tak na oko licząc 80-100l/rok i odpukać, problemów ze smrodem nie miałem. 
> Po tej lekturze to u siebie będę jednak najpierw testował


Wczoraj malowałem (biały Beckers) pierwsze pomieszczenie u siebie. Dzień wcześniej na tynk gipsowy grunt Śnieżki. Po dobie nic nie śmierdzi, uff  :big grin:

----------


## Agnes23

Czy ktoś próbował farby Jeger Antibacterial? Ja mam problem od 3 lat nic na razie nie robiliśmy bo nie mieszkaliśmy do tej pory. Zapach nasila się przy wyższej temperaturze. Teraz jest ok ale pare dni temu było gorzej. Nie wiem czy warto te farbę kupić? Podobno ma jony srebra. Dodam ze wszystkie pokoje były malowane gruntem śnieżki ale tylko w jednym jest ten zapach.

----------


## groso22

Mamy rok 2020 a problem jest nadal aktualny.  Po pomalowaniu ścian gruntem, następnie farbą Śnieżka nie było problemu jednak kiedy pojawiły się pierwsze cieplejsze dni i wpuszczamy powietrze przez otwarte okno, ściany zaczynają śmierdzieć kocim moczem. Sytuacja dotyczy tylko pomieszczeń gdzie użyłem tego gruntu. Z jakiegoś powodu grunt wchodzi w reakcję z temperaturą i wilgotnością powietrza. Póki co Śnieżka dostała komentarz na profilu Facebook, zobaczymy czy coś odpiszą. Dodzwonić się teraz nie ma możliwości a zapewne pisanie maila nic nie da.

----------


## Creonix

> Używał dwóch produktów (trochę specyficznych) i miał problem z kocimi szczynami. Inni producenci ich nie używali i problemu nie mieli. O trzecim surowcu który jest podejrzany dowiedziałem się niedawno od dziewczyny która pracowała w akzo nobel i też spotkała się z problemem. 
> 
> Niestety są to tylko domniemania i podanie do publicznej niesprawdzonych wiadomości mogłoby się dla mnie skończyć bardzo boleśnie. Dlatego, pozwól, że sobie odpuszczę.


Boleśnie to się skończy dla tych, którzy nie otrzymają odpowiedzi na te pytanie jak unikać smrodu sików z farby.
Po prostu napisz w końcu jakie to składniki. NIkt cię za to nie pozwie. Chyba że wszyscy mamy się nadal męczyć z łamigłówką. Albo ktoś wie które farby nie mają tego problemu? Czy odpowiedź jest w kolejnych stronach czy szkoda czasu na tę telenowelę bez odpowiedzi? Zamierzam malować ściany a nie wymieniać tynków i stawiać wszystkiego w gruz tylko dlatego że nie wiadomo czy ryzykuję a mam wrażenie że niektórzy tu znają odpowiedź na pytania w wątku ale nie chcą się podzielić z jakiegoś głupiego powodu.

----------


## talar

Na pocieszenie:wróciłem do wątku po paru latach. U mnie problem minął po roku/dwóch od pomalowania. Wietrzenie wietrzenie i jeszcze raz wietrzenie. To powoduje przyspieszenie reakcji i pozbycie się smrodu.

----------


## Shianetto

Jakby co jest taka farba belgijska, podkład Zinsser BIN, ona izoluje plamy i zapachy, droga bo 135zl za litr na Allegro widzę ale rozwiązała by problem na pewno. Maluje się nią po zalaniach, pożarach, na plamy i zapachy po nikotynie czy urynie od zwierząt, te zapachy wszystkie izoluje.

----------


## Ssam

Cześć. Ja mam ten sam problem. Ściany i sufit pomalowane Śnieżka grunt + magnat satynowy (tez śnieżki). Póki co od pomalowania kilka miesięcy i cały  czas śmierdzi. Magnata wysłałem do śnieżki i stwierdzili ze zepsuty (mimo ze termin ważny jeszcze 2 lata)i odesłali „magnat ceramic” do przemalowania. Z tego co czytam przemalowania nie pomaga. Czy ma ktoś sprawdzony sposób jak się pozbyć problemu?

----------


## fighter1983

7 lat minelo jak jeden dzien. 
@coulignon moze jednak znalezc tym ludziom rozwiazanie i system naprawczy?
jak widac ludzie kupuja i beda kupowac sniezka grunt na potege , bedzie im śmierdziec , a od 7 lat dalej problem sie pojawia i zdesperowane ludki przychodza "po fakcie" jak juz mieszkaja i jest niefajnie. 

Wymyslimy cos?

----------


## guja

Dobrze że znalazłem ten temat teraz bo niedlugo miałem zakupić ten grunt .... w takim razie pytanie co bezpiecznie użyć na czysty tynk c-w przed malowaniem?

----------


## Adrianomni

Całe szczęscie, ze temat został tu opisany, sporo nerwów można zaoszczędzić.

----------

